# Scandium Pro Rahmen gebrochen, Reklamation verweigert- Wo Gutachten?



## rtc (15. November 2005)

Hallo,
letzten Mittwoch (9.11.) ist mir mein nagelneuer Scandium Pro Rahmen von Rose nach ganzen 186km gebrochen (5-10cm hinter dem Steuerrohr beide Rohre durch). Unguenstigerweise natuerlich waehrend der Fahrt, was zu schweren Schuerf- und Platzwunden fuehrte.

Schnell noch Fotos von der Bruchstelle gemacht und den ganzen Spass zu Rose geschickt, zusammen mit einem Zettelchen, auf dem der Unfallhergang beschrieben ist.

Nach langem Hin und Her meint Rose nun, dass die Reklamation eindeutig abgewiesen werden muss, da an der Felge deutlich zu sehen sei, dass ich zuerst gegen ein Hindernis gefahren bin und infolgedessen erst der Rahmen brach. An sich macht die Begruendung Sinn, nur leider war da kein Hindernis, auf das man haette fahren koennen. Ausserdem wiege ich 55kg und konnte an dieser Stelle hoechstens 25km/h fahren, da ich sonst auch ohne Rahmenbruch nicht unbedingt gluecklich gewesen waere - dann haette ich nach 3m Fall im Bach gelegen.

Ich bin mir nun natuerlich keiner Schuld bewusst, da ich eben nicht weiss, wie man mit meinem Gewicht und dieser Geschwindigkeit Beschaedigungen in diesem Ausmass hervorrufen soll/kann.

Ich kann mir die Beschaedigungen nur so erklaeren, dass ich, noch auf dem Rad sitzend, nach dem Bruch gegen einen Pfosten gekracht bin, der neben der Fahrbahn steht. Die Pfosten (ca 10*10 - 15*15cm) halten das Gelaender an der Bruecke, auf der das ganze passiert ist. Der Lenker war nach dem Sturz verdreht (liess sich von Hand auch nicht einfach wieder geradedrehen) und das Bike lag nach dem Sturz auf der rechten Seite der Bruecke, obwohl ich gegen das linke Gelaender geflogen bin. Wie es da hin kam weiss ich leider auch nicht, da ich in dem Augenblick wohl auch andere Sorgen hatte.

Nun bin ich mir ueberhaupt nicht mehr sicher, was ich denken soll und haette gern ein unabhaengiges Gutachten. Kann vielleicht jemand gute Adressen im Raum Leipzig nennen und ungefaehr schaetzen, was man fuer sowas zahlt? Bin leider nur Schueler ohne Rechtschutz.

Vielen Dank schonmal,
André


----------



## horstmann (15. November 2005)

Erstmal gute Besserung.

Probier doch erst noch mal dich bei Rose telefonisch zu melden und dann kann man immer noch mal sehen. Manchmal muss halt einfach nur mal hartnäckig bleiben. Ist vielleicht ja auch eine Masche von Rose. Einige denken sich dann, dass sie da wohl selber Schuld dran waren und geben sich dann mit einem gebrochenem Rahmen zufrieden.

Alles Weitere würde ich dann gucken.

mfg
Horstmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rtc (15. November 2005)

Hallo,
Danke.

Ich habe mich am Telefon schon ausfuehrlich mit den Rose-Leuten unterhalten. Keinerlei Entgegenkommen, da die Spuren wohl sooo eindeutig sind (keine Ahnung wo die Spuren herkommen, denn es war wie gesagt nichts da, was sowas haette verursachen koennen).

Da ist nichts mehr zu reissen. Das Bike wird nun an mich zurueckgeschickt - mit einer schriftlichen Begruendung fuer die Verweigerung der Reklamation.

"Einige denken sich dann, dass sie da wohl selber Schuld dran waren und geben sich dann mit einem gebrochenem Rahmen zufrieden." 
Ich weiss eben nicht mehr, was ich eigentlich denken soll, denn ich hab in dem Moment leider ueberhaupt nichts vom Sturz mitbekommen. Andererseits kostet der Rahmen aber 920EU und das moechte ich eben nicht einfach so auf mir sitzen lassen (denn das Geld fuer einen neuen ist natuerlich knapp).

MfG,
André


----------



## horstmann (15. November 2005)

Aber du wirst Rose ja dann nie beweisen können, dass du nicht gegen ein Hinderniss gefahren bist. Einerseits kann dadurch natürlich der Rahmenbruch resultieren, andererseits kann der Achter natürlich auch durch den Rahmenbruch und den folgenden Sturz entstanden sein. Ein Gutachter kann da doch auch nicht mehr sehen oder?


----------



## HILLKILLER (15. November 2005)

Hallo.
Erstmal gute Besserung!

Ich hatte in den letzten zwei jahren zwei Rahmenbrüche, bei nen CC-Factory Rahemn, jeweils ist die Schwinge am Lager gerissen. 
Aber hab die Risse immer noch rechtzeitig erkannt...
Hatte nie Probleme mit der Garantieabwwicklung.
Beim erstem mal wurde der Hinterbau getauscht.
Beim zweiten mal konnte ich mir einen Rahmen aussuchen, hab nun den NPL, und der hält noch *aufholzklopf*
Naja bei mir gabs nie Probleme...
Aber bei dir lässt ein soo großer Riss doch härteren Einsatz vermuten, was aber deine Beschreibung wiedeum wiederlegt....

Wie das rechtlich ist weiß ich nicht, wer wem das Gegenteil beweisen muss usw.

HK


----------



## Schlammbader (15. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich denke, dass ein Gutachter grundsätzlich auch nicht mehr sehen kann, wenn aber ein Gutachten besteht, das aussagt, dass der Rahmen fehlerhaft ist, braucht der Hersteller erst ein Gegengutachten.

Weiter ginge es mit einem Materialgutachten. Das wird aber sicher teuer.

Aber, wenn du dir sicher bist, dass du nichts dafür kannst, ist der Rechtsweg sicher nicht falsch.

Ein Rahmenbruch in dessen Folge ein Unfall mit Personenschaden entstanden ist, lässt sich nicht so einfach beiseite wischen.

Ein neuer Rahmen ist meines erachtens das mindeste. Mit Schmerzensgeld geht es weiter. Außerdem will deine Krankenversicherung normalerweise wissen wenn Fremdverschulden vorliegt, weil sie dann versuchen wird, die Kosten vom Verursacher ersetzt zu bekommen.

Frage doch mal beim ADFC nach, vielleicht haben die Erfahrungen mit sochen Angelegenheiten.

Viele Grüße
Markus
PS: apropos Gegenteil beweisen. Innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate muss der Händler beweisen, dass das Produkt nicht fehlerhaft war. Zu sagen, dass es ein Fehler des Kunden war, ist kein Beweis sondern eine Behauptung.


----------



## rtc (15. November 2005)

Naja von "hartem Einsatz" kann bei mir keine Rede sein, ich fahre nur Wald- und Feldwege, zum grossen Teil aber auch Strasse.

Der Tipp mit dem ADFC ist gut, werd mich da mal informieren.

MfG,
André


----------



## lelebebbel (15. November 2005)

Doch, ein Gutachter KANN mehr sehen.

In diesem Fall müsste der Bruch, wenn er während der Fahrt ohne Gewalteinwirkung passiert ist, durch allmähliche Rissausbreitung ("allmählich" kann dabei auch heissen: Innerhalb von 2 Minuten) geschehen sein. Man müsste sehen, von wo der Riss ausgeht und wo er angefangen hat, und ob dort z.b. ein Lunker oder sonstiger Materialfehler war.

Eins der beiden Rohre würde diese Spuren tragen, das andere die eines Gewaltbruchs.

Ist der Bruch des Rahmens aber durch einen Einschlag entstanden, dann zeigen beide Rohre die Merkmale eines Gewaltbruches, was man eindeutig an der Bruchfläche erkennt.


----------



## Walroß (15. November 2005)

Ist es die ersten sechs Monate nicht so, dass der Hersteller beweisen muss, dass kein Mangel vorlag (Beweislastumkehr)?
Frag doch mal einen Rechtsanwalt, welche Chancen er bei einer Klage sieht. Diese Frage kostet dich nicht viel und dürfte Dir schon mal helfen Deine Chance einzuschätzen.


----------



## Schlammbader (15. November 2005)

Hallo,

soweit ich weiß ist es so: Tritt ein Fehler im 1. halben Jahr auf, kann man davon ausgehen, dass er bereits beim Kauf bestanden hat. Folglich muss der Verkäufer beweisen, dass dem nicht so war.
In den restlichen 1 1/2 Jahre der Gewährleistung muss der Käufer den Mangel beweisen. 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## rtc (15. November 2005)

Naja, "beweisen" scheint auch ein Gummi-Wort zu sein. Zieh es dir zurecht, wie du es brauchst. Die Gutachter bei Rose (da laufen anscheinend viele rum) haben sich das angesehen und gemeint, das waer absolut eindeutig (scheint als Beweis zu reichen, aber wie ist beweisen denn definiert?). Gleichzeitig wurde mir gesagt, man habe nur ein einziges Mal bei einem Team-Bike solch schwere Beschaedigungen gesehen.

Ich steh jetzt voellig auf dem Brett, weil ich mir ueberhaupt nicht vorstellen kann, wie ich Leichgewicht ein Fahrrad so zusammenfalten kann, wie das in 20 Jahren nur 2 Mal vorzukommen scheint. Noch dazu mit <30km/h.

Die Idee mit dem Anwalt ist gut, die mit dem Gutachter auch. Beides kostet natuerlich recht viel Geld, auch wenn nich nicht weiss, wer von beiden teurer wird, wenn ich zuerst zu ihm gehe.

Danke fuer die Beitraege, mfG,
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammbader (15. November 2005)

Hallo,

so jetzt müsst mein Posting endlich passen.
Ist zwar viel zum lesen und es geht nicht um MTBs aber der Inhalt passt schon.

Der Artikel ist von der Verbraucherzentrale NRW:


Beispiel: An den neuen Inline-Skates bricht bei der ersten Bergabfahrt eine Rolle. Ein heftiger Sturz ist die Folge. Die Ursache dafür könnte ein Konstruktionsfehler aufgrund leichtfertiger Materialwahl sein. Der Verkäufer haftet hier in der Regel nur für die Mängel des Produkts, nicht aber für Folgeschäden. Der Käufer kann vom Verkäufer eine Nachbesserung in Form eines Austauschs der Rollen verlangen oder einwandfreie neue Skates fordern. Ist das nicht möglich, erhält er den Kaufpreis zurück. Im Zuge der Produkthaftung hat der Hersteller der Inline-Skates alle weitergehenden Sach- und Personenschäden zu tragen. Welche Ansprüche durchsetzbar sind, muss im Einzelfall geprüft werden. 

Trifft den Hersteller kein Verschulden am Mangel, der zum Sturz geführt hat, kann sich das Unfallopfer aufs Produkthaftungsgesetz stützen. Hat der Hersteller schuldhaft gehandelt, kann das zudem einen Anspruch aus dem Schadensrecht des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuchs nach sich ziehen. Dann ist beispielsweise ein Schmerzensgeld oder die Zahlung einer Rente wegen verminderter Erwerbsfähigkeit möglich. 

Seit dem 01. August 2002 sieht auch das Produkthaftungsgesetz einen Anspruch auf Ersatz von solchen Schäden vor, die nicht Vermögensschäden sind. Wenn das schädigende Ereignis nach dem 31. Juli 2002 eingetreten ist, kann der Geschädigte beispielsweise auch Schmerzensgeld verlangen. Wer sich nur auf das Produkthaftungsgesetz berufen kann, der muss bei Sachschäden einen Betrag von 500 Euro, den so genannten Selbstbehalt, aus eigener Tasche zahlen. 

Die Verjährungsfrist für Ansprüche aus gesetzlicher Produkthaftung beträgt in der Regel drei Jahre. Sie beginnt mit dem Schluss des Jahres, in welchem dem Käufer der Schaden, der Fehler des Produkts sowie der verantwortliche Hersteller bekannt werden.


----------



## rtc (15. November 2005)

Naja, kann ich nur das beste hoffen 

MfG


----------



## Piefke (15. November 2005)

Nimm dir einen guten Anwalt und verklage Rose auf Schmerzensgeld, am besten in den USA!


----------



## chri5 (16. November 2005)

Finds ja der Hammerm wie mit Kunden umgegangen wird!
Kenne jemad in den USA, der einen Sturz erlitten hat (Schluesselbeinbruch), weil ein Time Atac Pedal brach. Die Firma hat alle Arztkosten uebernommen und neue Pedale geschickt.
Das Lob ich mir, kann natuerlich auch sein, dass die die Hosen vol hatten, falls er klagen wuerde.....naja...leider hilft das dem Kollege hier auch nicht weiter.


----------



## kh-cap (16. November 2005)

tja, soviel zum thema versender und deren kulanz bei unschlagbaren preisen.

nehme nochmals kontakt (unbedingt schriftlich und per einschreiben mir rückschein!!!!) mir rose auf. schildere den hergang sehr sachlich (kommt es zu einer gerichtsverhandlung macht ein emotionsgeladenes schreiben nicht viel her). mach deutlich, dass nach der geänderten gesetzeslage nicht du beweisen mußt dass es ein herstellerfehler ist, sondern sie. heißt im klartext, wenn sie der meinung sind, dass es ein schaden durch einen aufprall auf das hinderniss ist, müssen sie es beweisen. dies kann gerichtsverwertbar aber nur ein staatlich zugelassener gutacher. die aussage des meisters/gesellen aus der werkstatt  ist ein indiz, mehr nicht). fertige fotos von der unfallstelle die verdeutlichen, warum du nicht schnell gefahren sein kannst -*nenne aber auf keinen fall eine zahl z.b. 25 km/h*- und lege sie bei. mach deutlich, dass du bereit bist auf schmerzensgeldansprüche zu verzichten, wenn man sich *ohne* gerichtsverfahren einigen kann (falls die verletzungen nicht zu groß sind, sonst natürlich nicht).
was rose vollkommen unterschlägt ist, dass hier nicht die garantiebestimmungen des herstellers oder von rose greifen sondern die GESETZLICHE GEWÄHRLEISTUNG. die garantie des herstellers greift erst nach ablauf der 2 jahre. dann kommen solche sachen wie: du darfst kein kopfsteinpflaster benutzen    zum tragen. zuvor gelten die gesetzlichen bestimmungen.
denn ein rahmen darf auch dann nicht brechen, wenn du einen "kleinen" aufprall auf ein hinderniss (z.b. bordsteinkante) hast. da kann die felge kaputtgehen aber nicht der rahmen. 
in den ersten 6 monaten ist es aber auch dann an rose, NICHT AN DIR, zu bweisen, dass der aufprall *so** stark* war, dass der rahmenbruch *NICHT* auf einem materialfehler beruht.

lass dich nicht einschüchtern. ist das ergebniss wieder negativ, wende dich an einen anwalt (was du in dem schreiben an rose ruhig erwähnen kannst).

kh-cap


----------



## Schildbürger (16. November 2005)

Hallo,

gute Besserung André!  
Ich denke das die rechtlichen Aspekte hier schon genug erläutert worden sind.

Ich finde es bedenklich wie sich ein so großer Versender wie der Rose-Versand verhält!   
Ich werde dieses bei meinen zukünftigen Einkäufen berücksichtigen.

Das mindeste bei einem so teuren und fast neuen Rahmen wäre eine Endschuldigung und ein Ersatz des Rahmens gewesen. 

Diese Firma hat besser reagiert:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=184829

Ist der Ruf erst einmal ruiniert, lebt es sich ganz ungeniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (16. November 2005)

wende dich vielleicht mal an ernst brust, http://www.velotech.de/ 
falls ihn die sache selbst interessiert, kann er dir evtl. weiterhelfen.


----------



## rtc (16. November 2005)

Hallo,
erstmal vielen Dank fuer die vielen Beitraege. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich auf Schmerzensgeld verzichten soll, denn ich hab in einigen Tagen wunderbar grosse Narben auf den Handruecken- und Gelenken. Der Spass am Kopf ist zum Glueck bereits vollstaendig verheilt.

Den Brief an Rose werde ich noch heute schreiben und werde mich auch an velotech wenden (danke fuer den Link).

Tolle Unterstuetzung, ihr seid die Besten 

MfG,
André


----------



## Fjordpferd (16. November 2005)

hi,

@kh-cap


			
				kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> die garantie des herstellers greift erst nach ablauf der 2 jahre.


 Die Garantie (freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers) greift unabhängig von der Gewährleistung. Der Kunde hat die Möglichkeit wahlweise Garantie oder Gewährleistung in Anspruch nehmen.

gruß Norbert


----------



## tractor (16. November 2005)

rtc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich auf Schmerzensgeld verzichten soll, denn ich hab in einigen Tagen wunderbar grosse Narben auf den Handruecken- und Gelenken. Der Spass am Kopf ist zum Glueck bereits vollstaendig verheilt.



Wenn du nicht seit dem Unfall, sondern erst in einigen Tagen Narben haben wirst siehts schlecht aus mit Schmerzensgeld. Dann wird man dir Betrug vorwerfen.
Du warst unmittelbar nach dem Unfall beim Arzt? Attest austellen lassen.
Auf Schmerzensgeld verzichten solltest du nicht, immerhin wurde deine Gesundheit beeinträchtigt.
Weiterhin solltest du (und dein Anwalt) über Nutzungsausfall nachdenken - du hast eine Ware gekauft die du nicht nutzen kannst.

Hast du Unfall-Zeugen?

Hast du irgendetwas an dem Bike selber gemacht, montiert usw.?

Welcher Mitarbeiter der Firma Rose hat den Schaden begutachtet? 
Welche Untersuchungsmethoden wurden angewandt? 
Wenn tatsächlich der Rahmen als Bauteil versagt hat (gebrochen ist) und Grund für den Unfall war, dann wird Herr Brust (oder einer seiner Kollegen aus dem Kreis der anerkannten Fahrradsachverständigen) mit Sicherheit die Ursache feststellen.

Wäre schön, wenn du über den Ausgang der Angelegenheit berichtest. Dann weiss man, was ev. für Probleme zu erwarten sind und ob es sich empfiehlt, auf andere Anbieter zurückzugreifen.


----------



## TimTailor (16. November 2005)

rtc schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Den Brief an Rose werde ich noch heute schreiben und werde mich auch an velotech wenden (danke fuer den Link).



Hallo Andre,
ich würde den Brief nicht alleine schreiben, sondern mit einem Rechtsanwalt. Frag mal nach, was da eine Beratung kostet. Dürfe wahrscheinlich unter 100 sein. Oftmals hilft der Briefkopf eines Anwalts mehr als tausend *gute* Argumente.
Viel Glück,
Tim

P.S.
Ich weiß zwar nicht wo du wohnst, wen es geht fahr mal Bocholt vorbei. Die Chefin ist fast immer im Laden, und Herr Rose ist auch häufiger da. Ich würde mich da nicht von den Mitarbeitern abspeisen lassen!


----------



## bersti (16. November 2005)

@rtc
falls du dich rechtlich noch etwas schlau machen willst, kannst ja mal im Forum bei www.123recht.net posten. Da gibts meistens gleich die Infos mit den nötigen Verweisen auf die Gesetzestexte.
Zieht vielleicht bei einem Brief an Rose mehr, wenn die merken, dass man gut über die Rechtslage informiert ist.

Eigentlich schon ein Armutszeugnis für so einen Riesenladen wie Rose


----------



## rtc (16. November 2005)

Hallo,
ich wohne leider in Leipzig, ein ganzes Stueck bis Bocholt.

"Wenn du nicht seit dem Unfall, sondern erst in einigen Tagen Narben haben wirst siehts schlecht aus mit Schmerzensgeld. Dann wird man dir Betrug vorwerfen.
Du warst unmittelbar nach dem Unfall beim Arzt? Attest austellen lassen."

Das verstehe ich nicht. Hat man nicht, bevor sich Narben bilden, zuerst einmal Wunden? Ich war 30 Minuten nach dem Unfall beim Arzt und wurde fuer 2 Tage krankgeschrieben.
Zeugen zu dem Unfall habe ich leider keine.

"Hast du irgendetwas an dem Bike selber gemacht, montiert usw.?"
Ich habe danach lediglich meine Pedalen und meinen Fahrradcomputer abmontiert und das Schutzblech abgemacht (war nur eines dieser Dinger, die mit einem orangefarbenen Riemen an der Sattelstuetze festgemacht werden).

Begutachtet hat den Schaden wohl zuerst ein gewisser Herr Furtmeier (der Name ist sicher falsch geschrieben), der nun aber im Urlaub ist. Nun ist ein Herr Strauß aus der Werkstatt dafuer zustaendig, der aber von Herrn Furtmeier über die Sachlage informiert wurde. 

"Untersuchungsmethoden" 
Tja, also so wie ich das am Telefon verstanden habe, sah man sich die Felge an, dann die Bruchstelle und folgerte dann, dass wohl ein Aufprall fuer alles verantwortlich gewesen sein muesse. Leider ist an dem Streckenabschnitt aber nichts, wogegen man prallen koennte.

Mit dem Anwalt und dem Brief werde ich noch warten, bis das Fahrrad von Rose zurueckkommt, denn ich bin bisher noch nicht dazu gekommen, mir das selbst einmal genau anzusehen. Ich ging ja eigentlich davon aus, dass eine Reklamation ganz unproblematisch verlaufen wuerde, da ich auch mit dem letzten Bike von Rose rundum zufrieden war.

Ich halte euch auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufenden, 
Danke und mfG,
André


----------



## kh-cap (16. November 2005)

trebron schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> @kh-cap
> Die Garantie (freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers) greift unabhängig von der Gewährleistung. Der Kunde hat die Möglichkeit wahlweise Garantie oder Gewährleistung in Anspruch nehmen.
> ...




bezog mich auch darauf, dass der hersteller/versender mit seiner freiwilligen garantie nicht die gesetztliche gewährleistung aushebeln kann, wie in diesem fall versucht wird (vorrausgesetzt es hat sich alles so zugetragen)    
ansonsten hast du recht.

kh-cap


----------



## kh-cap (16. November 2005)

TimTailor schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Andre,
> ich würde den Brief nicht alleine schreiben, sondern mit einem Rechtsanwalt. Frag mal nach, was da eine Beratung kostet. Dürfe wahrscheinlich unter 100 sein. Oftmals hilft der Briefkopf eines Anwalts mehr als tausend *gute* Argumente.
> Viel Glück,
> Tim
> ...




das hast du vollkommen recht. es ist aber so, dass man auch oft auf ablehnung trifft, wenn man sofort mit allem droht, wozu auch ein anwaltsschreiben zählt. es vermittelt dem gegenüber direkt die entstehung von kosten und das man nicht verhandlunsbereit ist.
ein brief der sachlich formuliert ist und der inhaltlich durchblicken läßt, dass man sich schlau gemacht hat, aber verhandlungsbereit ist, hilft oft mehr. zudem schadet es doch nichts. wenn keine reaktion erfolgt, kann man mit der kopie immer noch zum anwalt gehen.
strafantragzeit für z.b. eine körperverletzungsanzeige beträgt 3 monate, wobei da die beweislast extrem schwer wird. 
was ich auch noch zu bedenken geben möchte:
wird direkt schmerzensgeld geltend gemacht, kann rose fast gar nicht mehr anders als es auf einen gutachter und ein gerichtsverfahren ankommen zu lassen.
ein austausch des rahmens würde ja das zugeständniss an einem materialfehler gleichkommen. dies hätte zur folge, dass sie oder der hersteller auch für alle folgekosten aufkommen müßten. das wird rose auf keinen fall freiwillig machen.
es gilt also abzuwägen was ich möchte und wie groß der schaden ist. reicht es mir das rad ersetzt zu bekommen, dann ruhig darauf hinweisen, dass ich die und die verletzungen davongetragen habe, aber mich kulant zeige, wenn mir auch entgegengekommen wird.
*besteht man aber auf schmerzensgeld, dann ist es wirklich ratsam sofort zu einem anwalt zu gehen.*

es ist halt nie einfach was man machen soll. ein restrisiko besteht halt immer. 

kh-cap


----------



## rtc (16. November 2005)

Naja ohne Schmerzensgeld kann ich wahrscheinlich noch leben. Handy und Jacke haette ich hingegen schon gern ersetzt. Mir liegt ausserdem recht viel daran, das Verfahren so kurz wie moeglich zu halten, mir kaeme es also sehr gelegen, ohne Anwalt, Gutachter, Gerichtsverfahren etc. auszukommen. 

Ich habe nun in den Brief geschrieben, dass man im Falle einer aussergerichtlichen Einigung noch wegen Schadenersatz und Schmerzensgeld verhandeln kann.

Nun habe wenigstens ich meine Bereitschaft zu Kompromissen gezeigt, der Rest liegt wohl bei Rose.
Der Brief ist zwar fertig, ich schicke ihn aber erst ab, wenn die Ueberreste des Bikes wieder hier sind.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetis (16. November 2005)

rtc schrieb:
			
		

> Begutachtet hat den Schaden wohl zuerst ein gewisser Herr Furtmeier (der Name ist sicher falsch geschrieben), der nun aber im Urlaub ist. Nun ist ein Herr Strauß aus der Werkstatt dafuer zustaendig, der aber von Herrn Furtmeier über die Sachlage informiert wurde.



Ersteren kenne ich nicht, der Herr Strauß ist zwar ganz nett, aber GUTACHTER ist er nicht. Er ist Mechaniker in der Werkstatt (evtl. vielleicht Meister, aber dafür etwas zu jung).
Hatte auch schon die Erfahrung mit Rose gemacht, dass sie Garantiefälle erstmal abblocken. ich habe einen gebrauchten Rahmen (noch mit Garantie), dessen Hinterbau/Hinterrad nicht exakt mit dem Vorderen fluchtet. Da hieß es auch, daß täuscht, der S-Blend Hinterbau ist ungleichmäßig aber es fluchtet, etc.


----------



## tractor (17. November 2005)

kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> das hast du vollkommen recht. ........................................................................
> ein brief der sachlich formuliert ist und der inhaltlich durchblicken läßt, dass man sich schlau gemacht hat, aber verhandlungsbereit ist, hilft oft mehr. ............................................................
> was ich auch noch zu bedenken geben möchte:
> wird direkt schmerzensgeld geltend gemacht, kann rose fast gar nicht mehr anders als es auf einen gutachter und ein gerichtsverfahren ankommen zu lassen.
> ein austausch des rahmens würde ja das zugeständniss an einem materialfehler gleichkommen. dies hätte zur folge, dass sie oder der hersteller auch für alle folgekosten aufkommen müßten. das wird rose auf keinen fall freiwillig machen.



Aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen natürlich nicht. Zunächst ist davon auszugehen, dass das Material in Ordnung war - bis das Gegenteil bewiesen wurde. Eine einfache Sichtkontrolle ersetzt kein fachkundiges Gutachten.

In anderen Wirtschaftszweigen wäre bei so einem Vorfall "der Bär am tanzen":
Stell dir vor, dass das Bike ein Auto gewesen wäre und Fahrgestellteile zusammengeknickt wären..



> es gilt also abzuwägen was ich möchte und wie groß der schaden ist. reicht es mir das rad ersetzt zu bekommen, dann ruhig darauf hinweisen, dass ich die und die verletzungen davongetragen habe, aber mich kulant zeige, wenn mir auch entgegengekommen wird.
> *besteht man aber auf schmerzensgeld, dann ist es wirklich ratsam sofort zu einem anwalt zu gehen.*
> 
> es ist halt nie einfach was man machen soll. ein restrisiko besteht halt immer.
> ...




Wenn es sich so zugetragen hat wie beschrieben, gäbe es für mich nichts abzuwägen. 
Wenn ich Mehl kaufe, dann möchte ich keine Würmer in der Tüte

Restrisiko heisst das etwa, dass ich Schrott akzeptieren muss und dafür zahlen soll?


----------



## el martn (17. November 2005)

Hallo Leute,

es hat zwar nicht wirklich was mit dem gebrochenen Rahmen zu tun, aber hat einer von euch mal auf der Internetseite von Rose versucht Shimano Teile zu bestellten in der letzten Woche??

Ich habe keine Ketten, Kasetten... gefunden, die Lieferbar wären...

Zu teurer Neubau der Bike-Town --> Zahlungsschwierigkeiten ---> Lieferengpässe --> strengere Garantierichtlinien --->...    

OK, vielleicht reiner Zufall, aber wir kennen ja so einige Beispiele...    

Ich drück Dir auf jedenfall die Daumen, dass Du wieder einen neuen Rahmen bekommst und noch Deine Auslagen bezahlt kriegst!    

Viel Spaß noch beim radln

euer 

el martn


----------



## rtc (17. November 2005)

"Ersteren kenne ich nicht, der Herr Strauß ist zwar ganz nett, aber GUTACHTER ist er nicht. Er ist Mechaniker in der Werkstatt (evtl. vielleicht Meister, aber dafür etwas zu jung)."

Hm? Na so ganz passt das zu seinen eignenen Aussagen aber auch nicht.

MfG


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. November 2005)

> *Zitat von Tractor:*
> Restrisiko heisst das etwa, dass ich Schrott akzeptieren muss und dafür zahlen soll?



Nein, Restrisiko heißt, daß man abwägen muß, ob man gewillt ist, einen Prozeß zu führen. Es besteht immer die Möglichkeit, daß man nicht recht bekommt (daß 100 % in die eine oder andere Richtung entschieden wird, ist sogar extrem selten. Meist läuft es auf einen Vergleich raus). Und dann sitzt man eventuell auf Prozeßkosten.
Daher sollte man sich gut überlegen, ob es sich lohnt, eine solche Sache gerichtlich zu verfolgen.

In Deinem Fall würde ich allerdings auf alle Fälle den Gang zum (guten) Anwalt empfehlen. Der kann besser beurteilen, wie aussichtsreich eine Sache ist.

Gruß     Geisterfahrer


----------



## Piefke (17. November 2005)

Man muss sich doch wirklich wundern, wie kurzsichtig viele Firmen denken. Der Image-Schaden durch solche Aktionen ist doch weit höher als der Einkaufspeis für einen neuen Rahmen.
Einige tausend Leute sind täglich im Forum unterwegs, wenn davon nur 10% diesen Beitrag lesen, dann sind es immer noch über 100 Leute. Das sind alles potientielle Kunden oder auch nicht - nach solchen Beiträgen!


----------



## rtc (17. November 2005)

Nur woher soll der Anwalt wissen ob ich Recht habe, oder nicht? Wenn er kein Gutachten hat, kann er auch nur mutmassen, da die meisten Anwaelte wohl keine besonders grosse Ahnung von Technik haben (es gibt sicher Ausnahmen, aber ihr Haupttaetigkeitsfeld ist nunmal das Recht).

Ich habe gerade bei Velotech (nette Leute) angerufen und man nannte mir einen recht hohen Preis fuer ein Gutachten. Mir wurde angeboten, mal vorbeizukommen und eine grobe Einschaetzung zu einem guenstigen Preis vornehmen zu lassen. Verlockendes Angebot, aber ich weiss es nicht... Ich werde mal schauen, ob ich irgendwo eine Digicam auftreiben kann, um Bilder vom Rad zu machen und hier reinzustellen.

Das Fahrrad ist bisher leider noch nicht wieder angekommen.

MfG,
André


----------



## cone-A (17. November 2005)

Beweislastumkehr:

Du mußt (innerhalb von 6 Monaten nach Übergabe) nicht beweisen, daß es kein Sturz war. Rose muß beweisen, DASS es ein Sturz war. Du kannst ja einfach bei einem Sachverständigen anrufen und fragen, ob das zu klären ist. Wenn nicht, hast Du schon gewonnen.

Hier noch eine Adresse:

http://www.smolik-velotech.de/gut.htm

Gruß cone-A


----------



## raetikon (17. November 2005)

Ich bin Anwalt und sehe mich daher gemüssigt, zu dem Thema auch noch meinen Senf abzusondern. Was die Rechtslage anbetrifft, so ist bereits zutreffend geschrieben worden, dass innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate nach dem Kauf eine Beweislastumkehr gilt, Rose müsste daher eine unsachgemäße Einwirkung auf den Rahmen beweisen. In einem Rechtstreit würde dennoch vermutlich ein gerichtlicher Sachverständiger herangezogen werden müssen, was natürlich mit Kosten verbunden ist und es außerdem schwer macht, den Ausgang des Rechtstreits einzuschätzen, da das Ergebnis des Gutachtens offen ist. Ob der Anwalt selbst technisches Verständnis hat, spielt dabei keine Rolle; ein gewisses Know-how ist allerdings erforderlich, um den Sachverhalt gerichtsverwertbar aufzubereiten.
Die Einholung eines außergerichtlichen Gutachtens ist sicherlich sinnvoll, die Kosten hierfür können den Preis des Rahmens aber leicht übersteigen. Ich würde mir das deshalb gut überlegen, zumal dieses Gutachten ein Gerichtsgutachten nicht entbehrlich machen würde, es wäre nur Argumentationshilfe. Die Überprüfung durch Rose selbst ist übrigens kein "Gutachten", das Beweis für deren Einschätzung erbringt.
Was die Kosten eines Rechtstreits und auch eines Anwalts angeht, so kommt m.E. Beratungs- und Prozesskostenhilfe für Dich in Betracht, wenn Du nur über wenig Geld verfügst. Du kannst Dich hierüber bei Deinem örtlichen Amtsgericht informieren. Kostengründe müssen Dich somit nicht unbedingt von einem - nach dem geschilderten Sachverhalt durchaus aussichtsreichen - Vorgehen gegen Rose abhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rtc (17. November 2005)

Das Problem bei Prozesskostenhilfe ist natuerlich, dass meine Kosten zwar gedeckt werden (bzw. Ratenzahlung ermoeglicht wird), ich die Kosten der Gegenseite aber in voller Hoehe zu tragen habe, falls ich vor Gericht KEIN Recht bekomme.

Ich bin mir schon sicher, dass ich Recht habe, nur kann das Ganze durch unguenstige Konstellationen natuerlich auch in die Hose gehen. Nennt sich dann Rechtsstaat.

Wie mir vom Mitarbeiter von Velotech schon gesagt wurde, waere ein radsportinteressierter Anwalt sicher nicht die schlechteste Wahl - leider schwer zu finden, solche Leute 

Vielen Dank und mfG,
André


----------



## Schlammbader (17. November 2005)

rtc schrieb:
			
		

> waere ein radsportinteressierter Anwalt sicher nicht die schlechteste Wahl - leider schwer zu finden, solche Leute



Hi,
frag mal beim ADFC. Beim ADAC bekommt man Anwälte die vor allem Erfahrungen im bereich Kfz haben. Also könnte auch der ADFC eine Liste mit Anwälten haben.
Wäre schlecht, wenn du an einen Radfahrerhasser kommst, der dich dann extra schlecht vertritt.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## tractor (18. November 2005)

Markus J. R. schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre schlecht, wenn du an einen Radfahrerhasser kommst, der dich dann extra schlecht vertritt.



das ist Blödsinn, Anwälte haben geschäftliche Interessen und wollen aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen Prozesse gewinnen, nicht verlieren. 
Ist keine gute Reputation, in der Bilanz nur Niederlagen zu haben.


----------



## Schlammbader (18. November 2005)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> das ist Blödsinn, QUOTE]
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


----------



## rtc (18. November 2005)

Also das Bike kam heute wieder an. Hab mir auch gleich nochmal die Felge angesehen, weil der Mechaniker meinte, man koennte daran mit Sicherheit erkennen, dass etwas anderes am Unfall Schuld war.

Die Felge ist tatsaechlich an einer Stelle heftig eingedrueckt. Allerdings eben hauptsaechlich auf der Seite, die dann mit dem Brueckengelaender kollidierte, als ich schon "flog".

An Bildern arbeite ich noch, aber ich bekomm irgendwie keine Bilder vom 3650 ueber BT auf den PC. Dauert wohl noch etwas.

MfG,
André


EDIT:
Hier schonmal der beschaedigte Teil der Felge. Bilder vom Rahmen kommen morgen, die Kamera mag Kunstlicht nicht.

MfG


----------



## Schildbürger (18. November 2005)

Was?? u.a. wegen der kleinen Delle soll der Rahmen gebrochen sein?   
Da gab's schon komplett geknickte Laufräder und der Rahmen bzw. die Gabel haben gehalten.
Hallo Rose? Alles klar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dafi (19. November 2005)

die Delle stellt ja keinen Knick der Felge dar sondern ist eher auf einen seitlichen Schlag zurückzuführen. Anhand von einer Materialprüfung sollte zweifelsfrei feststellbar sein wie der Bruch entstand.  Brach der Rahmen z.B. nach unten, nach oben, wurde er dabei gestaucht was bei einem Aufprall und anschliesendem Bruch ja wohl vorhanden sein müsste usw. Ein paar Gutachteradressen findest hier
Würde einfach mal telefonisch Kontakt aufnehmen und den Fall schildern.
Das darf und kann nicht sein das ein Rahmen so auseinanderbricht nicht mal wenn ich auf nen Baum drauffahr. Da müsste ich schon einige Rahmen verbraucht haben bei den Stürzen die ich schon hinter mir habe. In der Regel verbiegt es zuerst die Gabel.

Dafi


----------



## rtc (19. November 2005)

Hier die ersten Bilder der Bruchstelle. Sind leider nur mit der 3650-Cam gemacht worden aber ich denke die Qualitaet reicht aus.


----------



## rtc (19. November 2005)

6-10 / 14


----------



## rtc (19. November 2005)

Und 11-14 / 14

Ich hoffe man verzeiht mir das 3fach-Posting 

Danke und mfG,
André


----------



## Haunert (19. November 2005)

Hab das letzte mal was von Rose bestellt !
Einfach ne riesen Sauerei !


----------



## derüberlegte (19. November 2005)

Für mich war bei Rose bisher einer der wenigen Gründe da einzukaufen die oft angesprochene Kulanz, die ja aus den recht hohen Preisen(und Gewinnmargen) resultiert. 
Wenn jetzt so ein Rahmen bricht erwarte ich dass man zumindest -wenns sicher ist dass es Eigenverschulden ist(was ja hier anscheinend nicht vorliegt)- dem Käufer eines solch teuren Rahmens entgegenkommt mit 30% Rabatt auf einen neuen gleichen Rahmen oder so. Verlieren wird Rose nicht, da der Rahmen vielleicht 100 im Einkauf kostet. 

Sobald aber die geringsten Zweifel am Eigenverschulden aufkommen, sollte der Rahmen ohne wenn und aber ausgetauscht werden, die zerrissenen Klamotten bezahlt werden und noch eine neue Tune-Sattelstütze bezahlt werden

Aber so ein Verhalten seitens Rose ist wirklich enttäuschend!

MFG david


----------



## Piefke (19. November 2005)

@ rtc: Mal angenommen, du bekommst von Rose einen neuen gleichen Rahmen, würdest du damit fahren?
Wenn ich die Bilder des gebrochenen Rahmen sehe, weiß ich das ich mit auf so einen Rahmen nie fahren würde. Leichtbau mag ja gut und schön (oder schnell) sein, aber das ist lebensgefährlich.


----------



## rtc (19. November 2005)

"Mal angenommen, du bekommst von Rose einen neuen gleichen Rahmen, würdest du damit fahren?"

Ich glaube nicht. Ich wuerde ihn eher verkaufen und mir fuer das Geld nen Simplon Mythos kaufen. 

Mir waere es am liebsten, wenn Rose mir einfach die beschaedigten Teile (ausser des Rahmens) zuschickt und mir das Geld fuer den Rahmen erstattet.

Wenn der Rahmen meine 55kg nicht aushaelt, tun mir die Leute leid, die >75kg wiegen und diesen Rahmen fahren. Die Wandstaerke von Ober- und Unterrohr betraegt lt. Messchieber uebrigens um die 0,8mm (oben, an den Seiten kann ich nicht messen).

MfG


----------



## Schlammbader (19. November 2005)

rtc schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wandstaerke von Ober- und Unterrohr betraegt lt. Messchieber uebrigens um die 0,8mm



Hi,

eine Wandstärke von <1mm wurde vor einigen Jahren (naja, vielleicht 20) als Inovation gepriesen. Bei Stahlrahmen natürlich.

Alurahmen haben wegen der geringeren Zugfestigkeit der Materials größere Rohrduchmesser. Deshalb wundert mich die Wandstärke theoretisch nicht.
Bei dem Blick auf die Fotos habe ich aber dann doch gestutzt   - sieht schon sehr dünn aus.

Hoffentlich ist der Rahmen des Steppenwolf stabiler, habe ich mir nämlich am Mittwoch bestellt.  

Gruß
Markus


----------



## KommissarZufall (19. November 2005)

Frag mal Principia...die haben mal nen Rahmen (komm grad nicht auf den Namen) mit Wandstärken zw. 0,6-0,8mmm gebaut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rtc (19. November 2005)

Naja, hab ich ja nix gegen. Nur halten sollte es und das hat es eben leider nicht getan - warum auch immer.

MfG


----------



## UKW (21. November 2005)

Was mich vollkommen überrascht: Es ist kein Bruch am Rahmenkopf entlang der Schweißnähte (wie ich eigentlich erwartet habe), sondern die Rohre sind weiter hinten beinahe glatt (!) durchgebrochen (gut sichtbar auf dem letzten Bild).
Da gibt es nicht viele Möglichkeiten in bezug auf die Ursache.
Materialfehler, zu dünne Rohre an dieser Stelle (nicht sehr wahrscheinlich) oder falsche Rohrprofile (dann müßten bereits weitere Fälle bekannt geworden sein). Trotzdem kann es sich um einen grundlegenden Konstruktionsfehler handeln.
Man muß nun anhand des Rahmens ermitteln, von wo der Bruch ausging (wahrscheinlich von einer Stelle am Unterrohr, vermutlich unten oder seitlich). Wenn diese Stelle gefunden ist, dann ist die Frage, was das Initialmoment für den Bruch war bzw. ob es dort eine gravierene Materialschwäche gab.
Grundsätzlich ist ganz klar, daß ein solches "Rahmenverhalten" irregulär und mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit materialimmanent ist.
Der Händler müßte eigentlich ein gesteigertes Interesse daran haben, die Ursache zu ermitteln, um eventuell diesen Rahmen aus dem Programm zu nehmen bzw. konstruktive Veränderungen vornehmen zu lassen. Bei weiteren Fällen könnte es sonst teuer für ihn werden.
UKW


----------



## tractor (21. November 2005)

derüberlegte schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich war bei Rose bisher einer der wenigen Gründe da einzukaufen die oft angesprochene Kulanz, die ja aus den recht hohen Preisen(und Gewinnmargen) resultiert.



für mich war das ebenfalls das Hauptargument dort einzukaufen - bisher waren meine Erfahrungen überaus positiv. Könnt gut sein, dass das Argument in Zukunft  ohne Bedeutung für mich sein wird.



> Sobald aber die geringsten Zweifel am Eigenverschulden aufkommen, sollte der Rahmen ohne wenn und aber ausgetauscht werden, die zerrissenen Klamotten bezahlt werden und noch eine neue Tune-Sattelstütze bezahlt werden
> 
> Aber so ein Verhalten seitens Rose ist wirklich enttäuschend!




Schade, dass sich niemand von Rose zu dem Thema hier äussert


----------



## rtc (21. November 2005)

Naja, der Brief ist weg. Den Link habe ich mit reingesetzt, denn es ist nicht meine Absicht, Rose mit diesem Thread zu schaden.

MfG


----------



## KommissarZufall (21. November 2005)

Zum Thema Rahmenbruch:

Hatte letzte Woche Samstag auch einen Rahmenbruch, mir ist der Rahmen ähnlich wie bei dir mitten durch gebrochen, nicht an den Schweißnähten.

Bei mir war allerdings während der Fahrt schon klackende (bzw. klickernde) Geräusche zu hören. Ich dachte dir ganze Zeit nur, dass sie von dem Tretlanger kommen. Kamen aber auch nicht immer regelmäßig, sondern nur manchmal bei Belastung. Konnte ich mir jedenfalls nicht erklären, die Geräusche, zumal ich ja auch noch im Tretlagerbereich (auch Rahmen!) alles gecheckt habe.

Naja, und dann bricht mir der Rahmen urplötzlich mit 10km/h im Anstieg im Wiegetritt (schwein gehabt - 30s davor bin ich noch mit 40km/h runtergeheizt...).

Worauf ich eigentlich hinauswollte: Das Knarzen unterwegs ließ mich dann auf einen kontinuierlich wachsenden Riß schließen, der dann zu groß wurde und dann in einem Gewaltbruch endete. Dies läßt sich bei mir ganz deutlich an der Bruchfläche feststellen. An der Stelle wo der Riß gearbeitet hat und die Rohrstücke sich gegeneinander gerieben haben, ist die Fläche total glatt. Die Restbruchfläche, die durch den Gewaltbruch entstanden ist, ist noch total rau!! Allerdings kann ich mir nicht erklären (hab schon ein bißchen Ahnung im Thema Rißbildung und -ausbreitung), wo der Riß herkommen soll. Alterserscheinung wär schon ein bissel krass, der Rahmen war ja erst 2,5 Jahre alt.

Kann zwar nen Bild posten, wenn es einer wünscht, aber ich bezweifle, das man darauf das erkennen kann. Es läßt sich viel besser 'er'fühlen.

Vielleicht läßt sich sowas bei dir ja auch feststellen, ob du einen Riß im Rahmen hattest. Einen Gewaltbruch durch zu hohe Belastung KANN man ausschließen, da du ja nur normal auf der Ebene gefahren bist und somit keine zu große Belastungen hattest.
Fehlkonstruktion scheidet auch aus, weil dann ja alle Rahmen betroffen sein müssten.

Von daher kann es eigentlich nur ein vorhandener Riß sein bzw. ein Materialfehler, der bei der Fertigung nicht entdeckt wurde. Der hat sich dann ausgebreitet, bis er zu groß war...und wamm!

Hab mir gerade nochmal deine Bilder angeguckt: Ich würde darauf tippen (bin aber leider kein Fachmann   - aber nen gesunden Menschenverstand), dass das untere Rohr urplötzlich gebrochen ist, daraufhin das obere Rohr die gesamte Belastung aufnehmen musste und deswegen auch nachgegeben hat. Die größere Verformung des oberern Rohres läßt darauf schließen. 
Bei mir sahs übrigens genauso aus - gebrochenes Unterrohr und daraufhin hat das Oberrohr auch nachgegeben.

Trotzdem ist es bei beiden Fällen (Materialfehler/Riß) eigentlich ein Unding von Rose, wie sie sich verhalten. 

Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: Wenn es sich um einen Riß handelt, kann man es u.U. sogar per Auge/Finger an der Bruchfläche feststellen.

Auf jeden Fall kann man es dann zweifelsfrei (spätestens der Fachmann kann es dann) feststellen, ob der Rahmen urplötzlich unter Einwirkung einer hohen Kraft (Gewaltbruch - bei dir ÄUßERST unwahrscheinlich) oder unter kontinuierlichem Rißwachstum dann letztendlich gebrochen ist. 
Letzteres darf nicht passieren, kommt aber bei Alu leider immer vor....bei deinem Rahmenalter darf es aber NICHT passieren.

Ach und nur so: Im Flugzeug hat man sogar nachweislich IMMER Risse im Aluminium....man kann es nur so genau berechnen, das man genau weiß, bei welcher Rißlänge das Bauteil versagt und genau über die Rißausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit bescheid weiß - deswegen haben Flugzeuge auch so krasse Wartungsintervalle...

Also nächstes mal bei Fliegen dran denken: Im Aluminium im Rumpf wimmelt es  nur so von Rissen!


----------



## KommissarZufall (21. November 2005)

Wenn ich mir deine Bilder so angucke, kannste dir den Bereich oben am Unterrohr nochmal genauer anschauen. Kann sein, dass es da glatter und abgeschliffener aussieht. 
Falls es so ist, dann hast du da einen sich ausbreitenden Riß gehabt und zweifelsfrei nachgewiesen, das der Rahmen nicht durch eine plötzliche einwirkende Kraft gebrochen ist (kann ich dir sogar schriftlich geben!)


----------



## Schluckspecht (22. November 2005)

@rtc: erstmals mein beileid. die geschichte klingt ja echt nicht gut. ich hoffe, sie findet ein gutes ende für dich. ich wäre an deiner stelle so etwas von stinkig (falls die sache mit dem rahmenbruch wirklich so war, woran ich nicht zweifle), dass ich garantiert nichts mehr von rose fahren würde, aber anscheinend taugt red bull wohl höchstens als getränk   

ich drück dir auf jeden fall beide daumen und hoffe, du hast mit deinem baldigen neuen rad mehr glück   

ich für meine fälle weiss auf jeden fall, von wem mein 2006er bike nicht sein wird.

in diesem sinne toi toi toi für den nächsten renner. haste eigentlich ne rechtschutzversicherung? die könnte ja schon mal weiterhelfen...


----------



## zastafari (22. November 2005)

Solche Risse habe ich in jüngerer Zeit leider öfter gesehen. Ausgangspunkt war hier immer wieder das Gusset am Unterrohr. Ich kann's zwar nicht auf den Fotos erkennen, könnte hier ebenso sein. 
Alu ist halt nicht gerade das ideale Material für den Fahrradbau, und wenn dann auch noch, unter Preisdruck, die Sorgfalt leidet - kommt sowas heraus!
Betrifft übrigens auch Markenware, z.B. c... oder c......., wo gewisse Rahmen in ähnlicher Weise reissen...


----------



## checky (22. November 2005)

Rose ist normalerweise immer sehr kulant & das die wegen der kleinen Beule in der Felge sich nun anstellen finde ich schon frech.
Ich denke auch, dass es ein (leider) Fall für den Anwalt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rtc (22. November 2005)

Also ich hab mir die Bruchstelle heute nochmal genau angesehen. Die Oberseite des Unterrohrs ist schon sehr glatt, besonders gut zu sehen auf den Bildern 2-5.

MfG,
André


----------



## Sahnie (23. November 2005)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Solche Risse habe ich in jüngerer Zeit leider öfter gesehen. Ausgangspunkt war hier immer wieder das Gusset am Unterrohr. Ich kann's zwar nicht auf den Fotos erkennen, könnte hier ebenso sein.
> Alu ist halt nicht gerade das ideale Material für den Fahrradbau, und wenn dann auch noch, unter Preisdruck, die Sorgfalt leidet - kommt sowas heraus!
> Betrifft übrigens auch Markenware, z.B. c... oder c......., wo gewisse Rahmen in ähnlicher Weise reissen...



Meinst du denn, dass Stahl- oder Titanrahmen mit 1200 Gramm Gewicht haltbarer sind? In letzter Zeit schießen einige Hersteller über das Ziel hinaus, das ist alles. Alurahmen mit 1600 Gramm haben ihre Haltbarkeit doch wohl bewiesen.


----------



## tractor (23. November 2005)

natürlich halten leichte Stahlrahmen - liegt an den Materialeigenschaften.
Alu ist sehr gut für maximalen Umsatz.


----------



## checky (23. November 2005)

Sahnie schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du denn, dass Stahl- oder Titanrahmen mit 1200 Gramm Gewicht haltbarer sind? In letzter Zeit schießen einige Hersteller über das Ziel hinaus, das ist alles. Alurahmen mit 1600 Gramm haben ihre Haltbarkeit doch wohl bewiesen.



Nanana, so eine Verallgemeinerung ist aber ziemlich daneben & entbehrt jeder Grundlage.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (28. November 2005)

@ rtc

Hat sich eigentlich schon was neues ergeben? Habe Deinen Fall mit sehr großem Interesse gelesen und würde gerne wissen, ob Rose doch noch einlenkt. Der Hammer ist, daß Dein Rad noch komplett unversehrt aussieht und die beiden Rohre einfach durch sind. Die kleine Beule da an der Felge, die schafft man mit etwas wenig Luft in den Reifen ja schon bei nem Kieselstein  

Grüße und Daumendrücken,

Der böse Wolf


----------



## user_1024 (28. November 2005)

HAllo Forum,
hab' den Fred nur z.T. überflogen und bin kein Gutachter, aber auf den Bildern sieht es für mich so aus, als ob das Unterrohr abgerissen wäre (relativ gerade Risskanten) und das Oberrohr in Folge dessen abgebrochen wäre (zerknüddelt, stark verformter Querschnitt). Das würde der Hindernis-Theorie von Rose womöglich widersprechen, weil ein Hindernis GEGEN das man Fährt zu Druckspannungen im Unterrohr und Zugspannungen im Oberrohr führt. (man stelle sich vor, die Gabel wird vom Hindernis richtung Hinterrad gedrückt;es müsste also am Oberrohr relativ gerade Risse haben und das Unterrohr müsste stark zerknüddelt sein).

-Ebenfalls interessant könnte es sein, daß die beiden Bruchstellen in dem Bereich liegen, in dem man die Konifizierung vermuten kann. (Kerbwirkung?)

- Ist denn nachvollziehbar, ob die Gabel mal heftig durchgeschlagen ist? Ich finde, sowas sollte bei einem Hindernis passieren, BEVOR der Rahmen bricht. (könnte vielleicht die Hindernis-Theorie widerlegen)

Nur so'n paar Ideen   (wie gesagt, hab's nut z.T. überflogen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpine Maschine (29. November 2005)

Noch ein Gutachter, mit gutem Kontakt zum Erwin, dem Rose:

Dirk Zedler - www.zedler.de


----------



## mjellen (29. November 2005)

Ja genau was ist denn nun bei der ganzen Sache herausgekommen, das würde mich auch interessieren.

markus


----------



## rtc (29. November 2005)

Hallo,
was rausgekommen ist, wuesste ich auch ganz gerne, nur hab ich im Moment eher "Angst", dass man mir ueberhaupt nicht antwortet, denn bisher sieht es nicht danach aus.

@user_1024
Die Erklaerung ist durchaus nachvollziehbar nur sah der Mechaniker das eben alles voellig anders. Er ist laut Lieferschein uebrigens Meister.

"- Ist denn nachvollziehbar, ob die Gabel mal heftig durchgeschlagen ist? Ich finde, sowas sollte bei einem Hindernis passieren, BEVOR der Rahmen bricht. (könnte vielleicht die Hindernis-Theorie widerlegen)"

Sie war bis zu dem Zeitpunkt kein einziges mal durchgeschlagen, sonst haette ich das ja vielleicht alles noch verstanden (aber selbst dann sollte sowas wohl nicht passieren). Der Rahmen ist mir aus heiterem Himmel einfach unterm Hintern weggekruemelt .

Vielen Dank fuer die Hilfe, 
André


----------



## zastafari (29. November 2005)

Also, so richtig kann ich mir den Schadensverlauf nicht vorstellen. Also Rahmen bricht, Rad scheert aus, Du fällst nach links, das Rad nach rechts mit Aufprall.....Hmmmm...
Versuch doch nochmal detailiert und ehrlich den Unfall zu schildern, und wenn da doch nen fieses hinderniss war, dann wars vielleicht der Auslöser, aber nicht der Grund zu diesem Bruch....
Stutzig macht mich auch die Felge...wie kann die Beule so stark ausgeprägt sein, wenn ein nur 13kg Rad irgendwo gegenrutscht.....eventuell sogar nur die abgerissene Vorbaueinheit....


----------



## sideshowbob (29. November 2005)

also bei einem 55kilo fahrer und bei dieser doch "kleinen" delle in der felge darf ein rahmen einfach nicht so brechen!
da macht es sich rose zu leicht. ich hoffe für rose, dass es bei diesem einen fall bleibt. 
und für andré, dass er zumindest alle materiellen schäden ersetzt bekommt!


----------



## zastafari (29. November 2005)

Klar sollte ein Rahmen bei so einer Delle nicht brechen.....aber seltsam ist auch die Darstellung: "...ich fahr auf topfebener Strecke mit 20 km/h so dahin, und plötzlich bricht mir der Rahmen, und wegen der Delle in der Felge ist das Rad wohl irgendwo gegengerutscht....und auch sonst war nie was" .......?????  Nun ja


----------



## rtc (29. November 2005)

Also bevor hier noch weitere Zweifel kommen: Die kann ich nicht ehrlicher machen, als sie ist.

Zwischen der Holzbruecke und Asphaltteil ist zumindest ein kleiner Absatz, der aber fließend ausgefuehrt ist. D.h. man faehrt in einem Winkel von ca. 30° auf die Bruecke und muss dabei ueber den Absatz (vielleicht 5cm hoch, auf einer Strecke von 30cm ansteigend).

"und wegen der Delle in der Felge ist das Rad wohl irgendwo gegengerutscht"
Ich glaube du bist noch nie so geflogen sonst wuerdest wahrscheinlich anders reden. Geh mal zu sonem Verkehrssicherheitsdingens und lass dich mit 11 km/h an (so schnell werden diese "Autos" glaube ich) ein starres Hindernis fahren - da merkt man erstmal welche Wucht auch hinter diesen niedlichen Geschwindigkeiten steckt. Wenn das Rad dann (zusammen mit mir, noch halb draufsitzend) in Richtung des Pfostens ausschert und dort gegenschlaegt, bleibt sicher eine Delle (stimmt uebrigens auch mit der Seite an der sich die Delle befindet ueberein).  Ich nehme stark an, dass die Delle daher kommt, garantieren kann ich das natuerlich nicht, da ich im Moment des Sturzes ganz andere sorgen hatte.

"Versuch doch nochmal detailiert und ehrlich den Unfall zu schildern, und wenn da doch nen fieses hinderniss war, dann wars vielleicht der Auslöser, aber nicht der Grund zu diesem Bruch"
Ich poste einfach mal den Abschnitt, den ich auch in den Brief geschrieben habe:

###################################################
Anschließend fuhr ich damit in ca. 2 Wochen 185 km, bis ich am 9. November 2005 mit diesem Fahrrad versuchte, von der Schule nach Hause zu fahren. Ich legte ca. einen Kilometer bis zur Unfallstelle (siehe beigelegte Fotos) zurück. Ich fuhr dabei den kleinen Berg bis zur Holzbrücke hinunter. An der Verbindungsstelle zwischen Brücke und Asphaltstrecke wurde das Fahrverhalten des Rades aufgrund des Rahmenbruchs plötzlich instabil, wobei sich das Rad unkontrollierbar in Richtung des rechten Brückengeländers (in Fahrtrichtung) bewegte und dort aller Wahrscheinlichkeit heftig mit einem der Pfosten kollidierte, auf denen das Brückengeländer ruht. Ich bewegte mich unterdessen, während ich mich unbewusst vom Rest des Rades trennte (Klickschuhe- und Pedalen), zum linken Brückengeländer und rutschte dabei einige Meter zur Mitte der Brücke hin, wobei ich mir schwere Schürf- und Platzwunden zuzog. Nachdem ich aufgestanden war und mich gesammelt hatte, ging ich zurück um das MTB aufzurichten, stellte dabei aber fest, dass dieses nun am linken Rand der Brücke lag, was vermutlich daraus resultierte, dass ich es für kurze Zeit, noch eingehakt, an meinen Beinen umherzog. Zu meinem Entsetzen musste ich feststellen, dass der Rahmen einige Zentimeter hinter dem Steuerrohr an Ober- und Unterrohr völlig durchgebrochen war. Beim Versuch Hilfe zu rufen musste ich zudem noch feststellen, dass auch mein Handy, dessen Display beim Sturz brach, offensichtlich in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde. Später nahm ich auch vom Loch in der Jacke Kenntnis. Nach einigen Metern Fußmarsch mit den 2 Teilen des MTB traf ich auf ein Polizeiauto, woraufhin mich die Beamten die restlichen 5 km nach Hause fuhren, wo ich alsbald einen Arzt aufsuchte, um die Wunden versorgen zu lassen.

Während dieser Zeit und auch nach den Telefonaten mit Ihrem Mitarbeiter machte ich mir intensiv Gedanken darüber, wie es zu diesem Sturz kommen konnte. Dabei schloss ich folgendes aus:

·	zu schnelles Fahren: Ich fahre dies Strecke sehr oft, so dass ich recht genau weiß, welche Geschwindigkeiten dort fahrbar sind. Wäre ich zu schnell gefahren, wäre es zu diesem Unfall sicher schon viel früher gekommen. Mit dem RedBull Factory CC-400, welches ich vor dem neuen MTB fuhr, ist allerdings nie etwas passiert. Hinzu kommt, dass man mit einem Rucksack auf dem Rücken wohl automatisch etwas vorsichtiger fährt und nicht unbedingt versucht, sich in Kurven zu legen.

·	Wegrutschen und ein damit verbundener Sturz: Zusammen mit Punkt 1 halte ich auch das für nicht möglich, da die Holzbrücke zu diesem Zeitpunkt trocken war.

·	ein starker Aufprall, wie er mir am Telefon vorgeworfen wurde: Betrachtet man die Bilder der Unfallstelle, sieht man, dass sich außer dem Geländer im unmittelbaren Umfeld keine Gegenstände befinden, mit denen man kollidieren könnte. Wäre ich gegen das Brückengeländer gefahren, würden meine Verletzungen wahrscheinlich anders aussehen und sich an anderen Körperstellen befinden. Zudem erschien mir die Erklärung durch einen starken Aufprall insgesamt unschlüssig, denn um einen solchen Rahmen mit einem Körpergewicht von 55 Kg ( + ca. 5 Kg Rucksack) zum Brechen zu bringen, sind sicherlich weit höhere Geschwindigkeiten erforderlich, als man an diesem Streckenabschnitt fahren kann. Auch an der Brücke sind keine Beschädigungen feststellbar, welcher aber wohl vorhanden sein müssten, hätte tatsächlich ein dermaßen starker Aufprall stattgefunden.

MfG,
André


----------



## Piefke (29. November 2005)

rtc schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> was rausgekommen ist, wuesste ich auch ganz gerne, nur hab ich im Moment eher "Angst", dass man mir ueberhaupt nicht antwortet, denn bisher sieht es nicht danach aus.


Dann würde ich doch mal ordentlich Druck machen und dabei auch die Worte "Anwalt" und "Schmerzensgeld" deutlich erwähnen.


----------



## zastafari (29. November 2005)

OK, jetzt seh ich klarer. Ich wollte Dir ja nicht ans Bein pinkeln. Ich hatte es bisher so verstanden, daß der Rahmen bricht und das Rad ausschert und Du und das Rad ab dann sozusagen "getrennte" Wege gehen...
Nur wenn Du noch bei Anprall ans Geländer draufgesessen hast, dann erklärt sich auch die Verformung der Felge wie auch vor allem das Schadensbild am Oberrohr...
Bist Du links seitlich über den Lenker abgestiegen?


----------



## rtc (29. November 2005)

Nach links bin ich abgestiegen, seitlich kommt auch hin, nicht direkt nach vorn ueber den Lenker.

MfG,
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjellen (29. November 2005)

Tja da sollte Rose ohne jegliche Diskussion den Rahmen ersetzen, selbst wenn man, was hier aber nicht der Fall war, irgendwo gegenfährt, darf der Rahmen nicht wie bei einem Kinderfahrrad brechen, da kriegt man ja Angst. 
Das Ganze bestärkt mich aber wieder einmal in meiner Meinung, ein geringes Gewicht ist nicht alles.

Markus


----------



## jola (29. November 2005)

rtc schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> was rausgekommen ist, wuesste ich auch ganz gerne, nur hab ich im Moment eher "Angst", dass man mir ueberhaupt nicht antwortet, denn bisher sieht es nicht danach aus.



Spätestens jetzt ist es wohl sehr ratsam einen rechtlichen Beistand aufzusuchen. Lass dich nicht von den möglichen Kosten abschrecken, schließlich hast du dir ja nichts vorzuwerfen.


----------



## bikeseppl (29. November 2005)

Hallo,
hatte 98 bei meinem Hot Chili Rahmen gerissene Schweißnähte  , wollten mir den Rahmen nicht ersetzen. Ging dann zum Anwalt, ruck zuck hatte ich einen neuen Rahmen  , haben sich vor Freundlichkeit überschlagen.
Servus


----------



## tractor (30. November 2005)

geh mal zu Onkel Jauch von stern-tv, der kennt sich aus mit MTB-Schrott


----------



## Scale99 (30. November 2005)

Man sollte Sanktionen einleiten gegen Rose !
Wie wäre es mit einem Boykott ?


----------



## KommissarZufall (30. November 2005)

Ok, ich fang an!


----------



## el martn (30. November 2005)

ich mach mit!!    

el martn


----------



## Dill (30. November 2005)

Ich hätte fast was bei denen gekauft ,aber ein solches Verhalten dererseits kann nicht ohne Konsequenzen ausgehen. Schließlich ist immernoch der Kunde König. Gerade bei einem Händler der nicht so extrem bei der Geiz ist geil Orgie mitmacht sollte Kulanz selbstverständlich sein, ja der einzige Grund mit ihm ins Geschäfft zu kommen.
(besteh auf dein Recht ,ein Rahmen muss auch eine gewisse Belastung aushalten und darf nicht an einer vorbeikommenden Bordsteinkante auseinanderfliegen und noch eins wo mann sich nicht sicher sein kann ,was ich mal im Computer Sektor hatte ist markenpiraterie aus der Volksrepublik von aussen nicht zu erkennen ,auch für den Händler schwer zu erkennen.Bei mir war das der Grund für eine Kulanzschlammschlacht Der Händler hatte sich so zeug von irgend nem Zwischenhändler andrehen lassen und konnnte dann beim Hersteller keine Garantie geltend machen,weshalb die dann rumgebockt haben bis ich mit der Polizei auf der Matte stand und sie mir das Geld zurückgaben. Die Firma ist daran pleite gegangen gab noch hunderte wie mich.
Grüße
Alex


----------



## Blade13 (1. Dezember 2005)

Scale99 schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte Sanktionen einleiten gegen Rose !
> Wie wäre es mit einem Boykott ?



Bin dabei!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronja (1. Dezember 2005)

ich auch !


----------



## checky (1. Dezember 2005)

Ihr seid Euch aber schon bewusst, dass der Aufruf zum Boykott rechtliche Schritte nach sich ziehen kann.

Ich verstehe diese gerade stattfindende künstliche Aufregung auch nicht wirklich.
Sicherlich könnte Rose anders Reagieren, oder sein Handeln noch einmal überdenken, aber die Reaktionen hier sind völlig überzogen.

Andere Läden leisten sich ständig & ohne Pause (nachweislich) grobe Schnitzer und die Leute kaufen dort trotzdem & heulen dann wenn etwas schief geht. Von Rose liest oder hört man extrem selten etwas über mangelhaften Service & genau deswegen finde ich die Reaktionen auf dieser einseitigen Erläuterung beruhend (ob den Tatsachen entsprechend oder nicht ist jetzt mal völlig egal) ziemlich übertrieben.


----------



## ilex (1. Dezember 2005)

> Ihr seid Euch aber schon bewusst, dass der Aufruf zum Boykott rechtliche Schritte nach sich ziehen kann



wo denn, ich seh hier nur Apelle an die unternehmerische Vernunft eines Fahrradhändlers, die z.B. in der Form zu formulieren wären, "Lieber Kunde der Rahmenschaden ist eindeutig selbstverursacht, dennoch sind wir kulanterweise bereit ihnen einen neuen Rahmen...", also Abwimmel weitergehende Forderungen. Die Geschichte könnte sich auch locker zur Rückrufaktion entwickeln, das Scandiumzeugs ist ein Sch...material und der Schaden sieht eher nicht aus als wäre der Rahmen verbruzzelt worden. Vom fernöstlichen Hersteller ist für den Importeur dann nicht mehr zu erwarten als Stinkefinger und Pustekuchen.


----------



## checky (2. Dezember 2005)

ilex schrieb:
			
		

> das Scandiumzeugs ist ein Sch...material und der Schaden sieht eher nicht aus als wäre der Rahmen verbruzzelt worden. .



Dein offensichtlich großes Fachwissen in allen Ehren ......


----------



## ilex (2. Dezember 2005)

> ......


ok, ich gelobe Besserung

Scandiumlegierungen eignen sich hervorragend als Rahmenmaterial im Fahrradmassenmarkt. Das Material verfügt über eine bessere Bruchdehnung. Narben im Oberflächengefüge, Verunreinigungen im Rohmaterial und Verabeitungsmängel haben bei den sehr Wandstärken die damit realisiert werden einen deutlich geringeren Effekt als bei dickwandigem Rohr, neben der erhöhten Beul- und Kerbfestigkeit. Auch gröbere Dimensionierungsfehler schluckt das Material klaglos weg. Dies zeigt sich auch darin, daß es bei den verhältnismäßig in viel größerem Umfang verwendeten Scandiumrahmen gegenüber den traditionell verarbeiteten Aluminiumlegierungen oder gar Stahl kaum Berichte über ein Strukturversagen gibt.


----------



## checky (2. Dezember 2005)

Haltlose Behauptungen sind wohl Dein Spezialgebiet oder ?

Wenn Du ein Material als schlecht beschimpfst, dann solltest Du das auch Belegen können & nicht wegen _einem_ Rahmenbruch der hier bekannt wurde & disskutieret wird alles aus diesem Material grundlos verteufeln (dann wären sämtliche Legierungen aus denen Räder gebaut werden ja sch... Material).
Ähnliches ist Anfang der 90er auch bei Carbon passiert & dieses völlig unbegründete Misstrauen besteht heute noch immer in den Köpfen vieler.

edit: ich habe mir gerade mal Deine anderen Beiträge angesehen: Du gibst ja ausschliesslich geistigen Dünnpfiff ab, deswegen --> IGNORE & Dir weiterhin viel Spass dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rtc (2. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
ich hab gerade nochmal mit Rose telefoniert. Ich kann in der naechsten Zeit mit einem Brief rechnen, der Bearbeitende ist aber leider gerade krank.


MfG,
André


----------



## ilex (2. Dezember 2005)

> edit: ich habe mir gerade mal Deine anderen Beiträge angesehen



im Bad hät ich auch noch ´nen Korb mit getragener Wäsche


----------



## 110 (2. Dezember 2005)

@rtc laß dir dein recht nicht nehmen...
solches Benehmen würd ich mir natürlich nicht bieten lassen.
Ich würde alles Beweismaterial sammeln damit du alles zusammengefasst nochmals in einen Brief formuliert hast.
Erkläre ihnen sonst nochmal die Sachlage.
Wenn du einen Anwalt einschalten müßtest würde ich natürlich drauf pochen das sie dir die kosten für den Anwalt (ggf. Gutachter) erstatten.
Oder schreibe ihnen in einen Brief das sie den Prozeß verlieren könnten...


----------



## geopard (4. Dezember 2005)

hi männer,
ich lese den thread mit weil ich es interessant finde,
nun eben ist mir etwas ein und aufgefallen.

rose sagt: selbst schuld weil es so ist
--(du bist über etwas gefahren bei dem ein schlag auf die felgenflanke einer seite einen dellen geschlagen hat--oder so, --das könnte sein- aber wo war dann die funktion der federgabel? ah fakt1,  gut falls die gabel am limit war muss der rahmrn doch soviel reserve haben dass er nich reisst wie coladose.
falls du irgend wo frontal dagegen bist würde das vorderrad nicht eine delle haben sondern wre eine richtige acht - dabei würde solch ein rahnenbruch entstehen - das wiederum müsste mit sehr grosser geschwindigkeit passieren,)

mit welchem luftdruck bist du den das teil im vorderrad gefahren?

so was ich aus der delle erkennen kann, kam der schlag mehr von der seite auf die flanke als frontal und unten.
sieht aus als beim abrupten  abschmieren des vr in schräglage (pufferfunktion des reifen nicht mehr vollständig vorhanden) auf kam, egal ,was auch immer es war. wäre es nicht abrupt gewesen die gewalt nicht so gross weil doch irgend wie gebremst oder gedämpft worden 





und mal ehrlich gesagt:
solch einen rahmenbruch dürfte es nicht geben.
in den staaten wäre schon geklärt.


----------



## tractor (5. Dezember 2005)

eddi pirelli schrieb:
			
		

> @rtc laß dir dein recht nicht nehmen...
> solches Benehmen würd ich mir natürlich nicht bieten lassen.
> Ich würde alles Beweismaterial sammeln damit du alles zusammengefasst nochmals in einen Brief formuliert hast.
> Erkläre ihnen sonst nochmal die Sachlage.
> ...




schwachsinn 

Du beauftragst Anwalt - also zahlst du. Gewinnst du Prozess kannst du deine Kosten deinem Gegner in Rechnung stellen.


----------



## geopard (5. Dezember 2005)

hm,
was ist mit rechtschutz?


sowat is net verkehrt


----------



## rtc (5. Dezember 2005)

Kein Rechtschutz, aber das Geld waer mir der Anwalt auf jeden Fall wert.

Zum Zeitpunkt des Fluges hatte ich so um die 2,1bar drauf. Die Gabel an der Stelle zum voellig Einsinken zu bringen, schafft wahrscheinlich keiner 

Ich bin gespannt, was in dem Brief stehen wird, aber ich habe schon einen dumpfen Verdacht. Der Mechaniker sagte, er sei nochmals um seine Meinung gefragt worden und hat sie daraufhin nochmals dargelegt.

Danke und mfG,
André


----------



## ilex (5. Dezember 2005)

rtc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin gespannt, was in dem Brief stehen wird,
> André



irgendwann im Frühsommer 2009. Nach meiner laienhaften Sichtweise könnte sich die Ursachenfindung mit der Zeit erschweren, weil die meisten Brüche bei Alu von einem bereits schon länger vorhanden Riß her ausbreiten. Das ist dann beim frischen Bruch an der Oberfläche gut erkennbar. Wenn sich kein Gutachter auftut, dann gibt es in deiner Umgebung aber zunächst einmal jede Menge Sachverständige. Das kann jeder sein der "fachkundig" ist, also z.B. alle Dipl Ings Maschinenbau.


----------



## mjellen (6. Dezember 2005)

Also ich würde mir das mit dem Anwalt gut überlegen, besser ist doch immer eine friedliche Einigung, gerade vor Gericht werden oft Vergleiche geschlossen, so dass man dann seine Kosten doch selbst trägt. Und recht haben heist nicht zwangsläufig recht bekommen.

Jetzt wart mal den Brief ab und suche lieber nochmal den Kontakt auf ruhige Art und Weise und lass dich nicht aufstacheln

markus


----------



## Piefke (6. Dezember 2005)

rtc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin gespannt, was in dem Brief stehen wird, aber ich habe schon einen dumpfen Verdacht. Der Mechaniker sagte, er sei nochmals um seine Meinung gefragt worden und hat sie daraufhin nochmals dargelegt.


Ich würde mich auf keinen Kompromiss einlassen, wenn Rose den Rahmen nicht anstandslos ersetzt, käme für mich nur noch ein Gang vors Gericht in Frage. Und dann die gesamte Pallette:
- Rahmen erstzen
- defekte Kleidung ersetzen
- Schmerzensgeld
- Verdienstausfall (wenn du krank geschrieben warst)
...
Da kommen schnell ein paar Tausender zusammen, aber die haben es ja nicht anders gewollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zastafari (6. Dezember 2005)

Na, ganz ruhig bleiben.  Rose darf erstmal ne andere Meinung haben, zumal der Sachverhalt recht kompliziert ist. Wichtig wäre, wenn man den Ablauf des Unfall's und somit das Entstehen der Spuren schlüssig erklärt. Hierzu eignet sich halt der Gutachter....
Oder wir, ich fang mal an: Bei Überfahren der Schwelle zur Brücke, ev. hat rtc auch noch das Rad etwas angezogen, wirkte auf die Gabel bei Wiederbelastung eine Kraft von schräg hinten. Hierdurch kollabierte das vorgeschädigte Unterrohr und das Rad bricht aus. rtc versucht gegenzulenken und zu bremsen, er rutscht aber nach rechts weg und stößt mit der Brücke zusammen. Da fast das ganze Körpergewicht auf dem Lenker liegt, ensteht hier die dicke Beule in der Felge. Der Massenträgheit folgend zieht er anschließend, da noch eingeklickt, den restlichen Rahmen hinterher. Hierduch entstehen die Stauchungen an Oberrohr des hinteren Rahmenteils....

Hab jetzt keinen Bock viel zu schreiben, also bitte korrigieren/ergänzen


----------



## punkt (6. Dezember 2005)

kannste vielleicht die unfallstelle fotografieren?


----------



## Bully (6. Dezember 2005)

hallo André,

für mich liest sich das wie die normale, in Deutschland weit verbreitete Einschüchterung eines Kunden.

Erst mal ablehnen mit markigen Worten. Versicherungen sind da ja sehr berühmt drin  

Du bist ja nun schon seit etlichen Tagen vertröstet von Rose und wartest immer noch auf den Brief. Jedoch: Je mehr Zeit vergeht um so schlechter sind Deine Chancen.

Viele Radfreunde haben Dir dringend zu einem, RA geraten. Den hätte ich schon direkt nach der ersten Antwort von Rose in meinem Rückschreiben an Rose erwähnt und sachlich, aber unnachgiebig damit gedroht.

Wofür haben wir denn seit 1990 das verschärfte Produkthaftungsgesetz? Egal ob Du nun Rechtschutz hast oder in Vorlage gehen mußt, laß Dich nicht so lange vertrösten, bis keine Garantie mehr da ist. Handele.


----------



## tractor (7. Dezember 2005)

geopard schrieb:
			
		

> hm,
> was ist mit rechtschutz?
> 
> 
> sowat is net verkehrt



die müssen manchmal vor dem Prozess gefragt werden ...
immer und alles zahlen sie nicht, besonders wenn der Prozess ohne Aussicht auf Erfolg ist sind sie geizig


----------



## MTBMax (7. Dezember 2005)

kh-cap schrieb:
			
		

> tja, soviel zum thema versender und deren kulanz bei unschlagbaren preisen.
> 
> nehme nochmals kontakt (unbedingt schriftlich und per einschreiben mir rückschein!!!!) mir rose auf. schildere den hergang sehr sachlich (kommt es zu einer gerichtsverhandlung macht ein emotionsgeladenes schreiben nicht viel her). mach deutlich, dass nach der geänderten gesetzeslage nicht du beweisen mußt dass es ein herstellerfehler ist, sondern sie. heißt im klartext, wenn sie der meinung sind, dass es ein schaden durch einen aufprall auf das hinderniss ist, müssen sie es beweisen. dies kann gerichtsverwertbar aber nur ein staatlich zugelassener gutacher. die aussage des meisters/gesellen aus der werkstatt  ist ein indiz, mehr nicht). fertige fotos von der unfallstelle die verdeutlichen, warum du nicht schnell gefahren sein kannst -*nenne aber auf keinen fall eine zahl z.b. 25 km/h*- und lege sie bei. mach deutlich, dass du bereit bist auf schmerzensgeldansprüche zu verzichten, wenn man sich *ohne* gerichtsverfahren einigen kann (falls die verletzungen nicht zu groß sind, sonst natürlich nicht).
> was rose vollkommen unterschlägt ist, dass hier nicht die garantiebestimmungen des herstellers oder von rose greifen sondern die GESETZLICHE GEWÄHRLEISTUNG. die garantie des herstellers greift erst nach ablauf der 2 jahre. dann kommen solche sachen wie: du darfst kein kopfsteinpflaster benutzen    zum tragen. zuvor gelten die gesetzlichen bestimmungen.
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

Ich bin auch Rechtsanwalt und deswegen auch ein bischen "Senf" von mir:

Zunächst, lass dich nicht einschüchtern und es gibt überhaupt keinen Grund "Angst" zu haben.

Die Rechtslage wurde hier schon zutreffend geschildert. Wichtig ist vor allem, dass beim Verbrauchsgüterkauf innerhalb der ersten sechs Monate eine Beweislastumkehr zugunsten des Käufers gilt.

Bei dem geschilderten Sachverhalt ist es m.E. völlig berechtigt (damit meine ich auch moralisch) folgende Forderungen zu stellen:

- Erstattung des Kaufpreises (Eine Ersatzlieferung des gleichen Modells ist dir nach dem Unfall nicht zumutbar.)
- Ersatz des Sachschäden
- Ersatz der Arztkosten (sofern du sie getragen hast)
- Schmerzensgeld

Lass dich nicht von deiner/m Unsicherheit/Misstrauen gegenüber Gerichten/Rechtsanwälten von der Geltendmachung der Schäden abhalten.

Wegen der Beweislastumkehr musst du bei einem gerichtlichen Verfahren nur beweisen, dass du das Rad innerhalb von 6 Monaten vor dem Unfall bei Rose gekauft hast und dass das Rad einen Sachmangel hat. (Ist ja durchaus machbar.)
Jetzt müsste Rose beweisen, dass kein Sachmangel vorlag. Rose könnte hier behaupten, dass das Rad in Ordnung war und du einen Unfall mit einem mangelfreien Rad hattest, der zu den Schäden geführt hat. Wie soll das gelingen. Ein Gutachter müsste dann zu dem Ergebnis kommen, dass nicht nur ein Unfall auch zu den Schäden hätte führen können, sondern dass eine Materialfehler mit aller höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit auszuschließen ist.
Wenn sie deine Unfallschilderung bezweifeln (was aber nichts bringt), kannst du ja sogar die Polizisten, die dich nach Hause gefahren haben, als Zeugen benennen. Hilft zwar im Kern auch nicht weiter, aber ein Richter ist nach meiner Erfahrung nach so einem Vortrag noch eher überzeugt, wer hier die Wahrheit erzählt.

Kurz, schreib noch einen kurzen Brief mit deinen Forderungen und drohe ganz nüchtern und sachlich an, dein Recht notfalls auch gerichtlich dursetzen zu wollen.
Wenn's soweit kommt, geh zu einem Anwalt. Hör dich mal in deinem Bekanntenkreis um, da kann dir sicher jemand einen empfehlen. Prozesskostenhilfe kommt auch in Frage.

Du musst die Sache auch mal von der anderen Seite sehen. Wenn Rose merkt, dass ein Gerichtsverfahren droht, werden die wohl auch Rechtsrat einholen. Das Risiko von Rose zu verlieren ist erheblich.

Alles Gute!

Max

PS: Zum hier vereinzelt genannten Produkthaftungsgesetz: 1) Rose gilt wohl als Hersteller, da entweder Rad zusammengeschraubt oder Rahmen in den Europäischen Wirtschaftsraum importiert oder Vermutung solange Rose nicht innerhalb von einem Monat wirklichen Hersteller benennt. 2) Haftung nur für Sachschäden an anderen Sachen (nicht Rad) 3) Selbstbeteiligung  500,- nur bei Sachschäden, nicht bei Gesundheitsschäden


----------



## FloII (7. Dezember 2005)

Nu geb ich als Forenneuling auch noch kurz meinen Senf dazu. 

Was vermutlich den Meister von Rose neben dem Schaden an der Felge irritiert hat ist die Delle im Unterrohr im Bereich des Schadens - so ich die Bilder richtg gedeutet habe. Vorstellbar wäre ein Vorschaden, der den Unfall verursacht haben könnte. Diese Delle würde ich mir mal genauer anschauen. Ist die Delle nur in einer Rohrhälfte und nicht im anderen gebrochenen Teil, dann ist sie vermutlich nach dem Bruch entstanden. Ist die Delle jedoch in beiden Rohrteilen zu sehen hast Du vermutlich ein Problem. Denn dann ist davon auszugehen, daß dieser Vorschaden den Unfall verursacht hat. 
Jetzt kannst Du zwar sagen, wie, ich bin nie mit dem Rad gestürzt etc. Es kann aber irgendwann mal jemand Dein Rad umgeschmissen haben, eine Scharfe Bordsteinkante kann dann durchaus für einen derartigen Vorschaden gesorgt haben.
Es ist schier unmöglich selbst für mich als Maschinenbauingenieur an Hand von Fotos einen Schaden zu beurteilen.

Ansonsten noch ein Link:
http://bernd.sluka.de/Fahrrad/sv/Sachverstand.html
Da solltest Du einen Sachverständigen in Deiner Nähe finden.
Schreibt dieser nicht gleich ein Gutachten, sondern schaut sich die Sache nur mal an, wird das nicht viel kosten und Du hast nen guten Anhaltspunkt, welche Chancen Du hast.

Viele Grüße

Florian


----------



## MTBMax (7. Dezember 2005)

FloII schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die Delle jedoch in beiden Rohrteilen zu sehen hast Du vermutlich ein Problem. Denn dann ist davon auszugehen, daß dieser Vorschaden den Unfall verursacht hat.



Würde aber deine Position vor Gericht aber auch nicht wesentlich verschlechtern. Dann müsste Rose beweisen, dass die Delle erst nach der Auslieferung entstanden ist. Auch schwierig. Für den einzelnen Rahmen kaum möglich. Ein Beweis, dass die Ausgangskontrollen im Allgemeinen so streng sind, dass so ein Fehler mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit immer von Rose gefunden wird, unterliegt sehr strengen Anforderungen. ...und ehrlich, ich glaube nicht, dass Rose so eine hochqualifizierte Ausgangskontrolle hat.

Grüße,
Max


----------



## rtc (7. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
zuerst nochmal Danke an alle, die sich an dem Thread beteiligen. Vor allem an FloII und MTBMax, die letzten 2 Posts waren doch recht interessant.

Die Delle ist uebrigens wirklich nur am hinteren Rahmenteil zu sehen, am vorderen ueberhaupt nicht. Guter Hinweis, darauf hatte ich bisher noch gar nicht geachtet.

Ich habe mir schon einen Sachverstaendigen gesucht, der Interesse daran haette, sich das mal genauer anzusehen. Daran solls also nicht mangeln. Ich warte nun nur noch auf den Brief von Rose und hoffe, dass ich mir das alles sparen kann (auch wenn ich kaum daran glaube... )

Fotos hatte ich bereits mal welche gemacht, leider aber auf Papier und mir mangelts am Scanner. Werd schauen, dann ich in naechster Zeit nochmal da vorbeikomme und einige mit dem Handy schiessen.


@zastafari
"Oder wir, ich fang mal an: Bei Überfahren der Schwelle zur Brücke, ev. hat rtc auch noch das Rad etwas angezogen, wirkte auf die Gabel bei Wiederbelastung eine Kraft von schräg hinten. Hierdurch kollabierte das vorgeschädigte Unterrohr und das Rad bricht aus. rtc versucht gegenzulenken und zu bremsen, er rutscht aber nach rechts weg und stößt mit der Brücke zusammen. Da fast das ganze Körpergewicht auf dem Lenker liegt, ensteht hier die dicke Beule in der Felge. Der Massenträgheit folgend zieht er anschließend, da noch eingeklickt, den restlichen Rahmen hinterher. Hierduch entstehen die Stauchungen an Oberrohr des hinteren Rahmenteils...."

So schaut zumindest meine "Sicht" der Dinge aus (viel gesehen hab ich leider nicht...)

Gruesse,
André


----------



## mjellen (7. Dezember 2005)

@mtbmax

naja da erging gerade ein BGH urteil bezgl anwendbarkeit des 476 BGB beweislast bei einer autobeule, es ist nicht automatisch so dass der hersteller beweisen muss dass die beule nicht da war, kommt auf größe an

gruss markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMax (7. Dezember 2005)

mjellen schrieb:
			
		

> @mtbmax
> 
> naja da erging gerade ein BGH urteil bezgl anwendbarkeit des 476 BGB beweislast bei einer autobeule, es ist nicht automatisch so dass der hersteller beweisen muss dass die beule nicht da war, kommt auf größe an
> 
> gruss markus



Stimmt. Das Urteil hab ich auch schon gesehen. Ist aber ein etwas anderer Sachverhalt. Was soll's bei Andre ist die Beule ja anscheinend nur auf einer Seite und, wenn ich's hier richtig verstanden habe, daher vom Bruch selbst.


----------



## mjellen (8. Dezember 2005)

hab die enscheidung nur kurz überflogen, is ja wirklich egal, hoffe für rtc dass er einen neuen rahmen bekommt

Gruss 

markus


----------



## rtc (8. Dezember 2005)

Moin,
nein, rtc bekommt keinen neuen Rahmen. Die Antwort ist heute gekommen und fiel so aus, wie ich das nach der Aktion am Telefon schon vermutet hatte.

Der Rahmen ist infolge eines schweren Unfalls gebrochen und daher Folge des Sturzes, nicht Unfallursache.

Mir wurde nun ein Gutachten angeboten, dessen Kosten der Verursacher des Schadens zu tragen hat. Ich soll anrufen, um evtl einen Auftrag fuer ein externes Gutachten zu erteilen - vielen Dank, aber den Gutachter such ich mir doch lieber selber aus. Mit Vertrauen ist nicht mehr viel...

Gruesse,
André


----------



## sideshowbob (8. Dezember 2005)

na dann viel "spass" bei dem was noch kommt!
aber ich denke du wirst das ding gewinnen. die denken halt wenn sie es dir möglichst schwer machen und du angst vor gutachten, anwalts- und gerichtskosten hast, du einfach deren entscheidung akzeptierst.
aber das solltest du in keinem fall ... schon aus prinzip nicht wenn du recht hast!

ich drück dir daumen!!!   
fand dein verhalten hier war ja bisher sehr fair und korrekt!


----------



## zastafari (8. Dezember 2005)

rtc schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> Der Rahmen ist infolge eines schweren Unfalls gebrochen und daher Folge des Sturzes, nicht Unfallursache.



Mit welcher Begründung, bzw. welchem Schadensverlauf meinen die, einen Unfall attestieren zu können...??? Das laß Dir doch auch noch schicken....


----------



## rtc (8. Dezember 2005)

Oki, das werd ich im naechsten Brief verlangen, in dem ich die Kontaktierung eines Anwalts und die Ablehnung ihres Angebots, einen Gutachter zu kontaktieren, "bekanntgebe".

So langsam versteh ich die Welt ned mehr. Wenn die keine Kunden brauchen - bitte. Tsts...

Gruesse, 
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (8. Dezember 2005)

hi,

recht haben und recht bekommen ist leider heute nicht immer das gleiche ;-( habe selbst die erfahrung gemacht und muss jetzt die nächsten 30 jahre mit ner grünen hauswand leben   klick 

P.S. wenn du rechtsschutz hast, dann geh unbedingt zu nem anwalt.

grüße coffee


----------



## rtc (8. Dezember 2005)

Ich habe keinen Rechtschutz, werde mich aber trotzdem an einen Anwalt wenden, da es sowas einfach nicht geben kann. Erst wird mir mein altes MB geklaut, dann kauf ich mir bei Rose ein neues (und warte einen Monat laenger als angegeben drauf, weil man mein Geld in der Buchhaltung verschlampert hat), dann bricht nach 2 Wochen der Rahmen und ich bin schuld - Klar, voellig klar.......

Wenn ich nur biken und mich abreagieren koennte...   

Gruesse,
André


----------



## Piefke (8. Dezember 2005)

Vielleicht hilft es ja auch, wenn alle, die den Beitrag hier gelesen haben, ein Mail an Rose schreiben. Darin sollte jeder darlegen, dass man das Verhalten von Rose nicht kundenfreundlich findet und dass man unter diesen Umständen kaum wieder etwas bei Rose kaufen wird.
Wenn die ein paar hundert derartige Mails bekommen, vielleicht hilft´s.


----------



## sideshowbob (8. Dezember 2005)

rtc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe keinen Rechtschutz, werde mich aber trotzdem an einen Anwalt wenden, da es sowas einfach nicht geben kann. Erst wird mir mein altes MB geklaut, dann kauf ich mir bei Rose ein neues (und warte einen Monat laenger als angegeben drauf, weil man mein Geld in der Buchhaltung verschlampert hat), dann bricht nach 2 Wochen der Rahmen und ich bin schuld - Klar, voellig klar.......
> 
> Wenn ich nur biken und mich abreagieren koennte...
> 
> ...



was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist, warum keiner der hier anwesenden und mitschreibenden bikenden anwälte angeboten hat das mandat zu übernehmen?
es geht ja nicht darum es umsonst oder günstiger zu machen aber überhaupt einen anwalt zu finden der selbst biker ist und die nöte von rtc verstehen kann dürfte schwer sein.
 also fasst euch ein herz und besorgt ihm nen neuen rahmen bzw das geld, ersatz für seine kaputten klamotten, usw. und wenn ihr wie bereits hier geschrieben der meinung seid das gewinnen zu können ist es doch umso besser für euch!


----------



## rtc (8. Dezember 2005)

Naja das Problem wird einfach sein, dass es hier zwar "bikende Anwaelte" gibt, die aber anscheinend nicht unbedingt in meiner Naehe wohnen, was wohl auch nicht unbedingt optimal ist.

MfG,
André


----------



## MTBMax (8. Dezember 2005)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist, warum keiner der hier anwesenden und mitschreibenden bikenden anwälte angeboten hat das mandat zu übernehmen?
> es geht ja nicht darum es umsonst oder günstiger zu machen aber überhaupt einen anwalt zu finden der selbst biker ist und die nöte von rtc verstehen kann dürfte schwer sein.
> also fasst euch ein herz und besorgt ihm nen neuen rahmen bzw das geld, ersatz für seine kaputten klamotten, usw. und wenn ihr wie bereits hier geschrieben der meinung seid das gewinnen zu können ist es doch umso besser für euch!



Naja, so einfach geht das auch nicht. Jeder Anwalt wird dir bestätigen, dass "Gefälligkeits"-Mandate sehr oft nur Ärger für alle Seiten bedeuten. Mal abgesehen von Standesrecht und Rechtsberatungsgesetz. Geht was schief, wer haftet dann für die Kosten? Wenn, dann übernimmt man ein Mandat ganz oder gar nicht. Außerdem wenn's tatsächlich vor Gericht geht, dann muss man sich vorher mal direkt besprechen, Rad in Augenschein nehmen, etc. Vor Gericht muss auch jemand auftreten.

Ich helfe hier gerne einem Bikerkollegen mit Ratschlägen (gern auch per PM) weiter, aber wenn er einen Anwalt für ein Gerichtsverfahren braucht, dann sollte sich Andre einen vor Ort suchen. Glaub mir, das ist besser.

Grüße,
Max


----------



## mjellen (9. Dezember 2005)

Hm warum sollte rtc überhaupt einen Gutachter beauftragen, Rose muss doch beweisen, dass der Rahmen mangelfrei war, und das dürfte erst mal schwer fallen.

Insofern sollte doch ein Klageschrift reichen oder etwa nicht???

Gruss Markus


----------



## Haardtfahrer (9. Dezember 2005)

Noch´nen Anwalt schreibt:

MTBMax hat schon richtig und umfassend ausgeführt. 

Ich halte die Befürchtungen, im Falle eines Prozesses von dem Gericht angesichts der Gutachterkosten zu einem Vergleich bei Kostenaufhebung gedrückt zu werden, aber nicht für unerheblich, zumal so ein Prozess für Rechtslaien immer einen erheblichen Druck darstellt und Rose wirtschaftlich besser darsteht. Darf es tatsächlich natürlich nicht geben, ist aber Realität. Der Geschädigte ist ja auch noch sehr jung.

Ich schlage vor, zunächst die tatsächliche Ausgangssituation zu stärken und ein selbständiges Beweisverfahren zu beantragen. Da kann der Richter keinen Vergleichsdruck aufbauen und hinterher ist zumindest technisch nachvollziehbar, waran es lag. Dafür gibt es Prozeßkostenhilfe und die möglichen Anwaltskosten auf Seiten Rose sind sehr überschaubar. 

Als Gutacher würde ich einen Prof. an einem universitären Institut für Materialforschung vorschlagen. Dauert zwar voraussichtlich lange, ist aber dann wenigstens brauchbar, was ich bein einem "normalen" Dipl.-Ing. nicht erwarten würde.

Was machen Deine Körperschäden? Alles verheilt? Verletzungen dokumentiert?

Andererseits:

Ich denke, wenn dies mein Fall wäre (Achtung: Ich bin zu weit weg und werde  es keinesfalls annehmen. Ich werbe *nicht *!!! um ein Mandat!!!), wäre die Sache mit Rose mit Schrift und telefonischem Wort außergerichtlich zu regeln. Rose dürfte kein Interesse an einem negativen Gutachten eines renomierten Instituts haben.

Trau den Anwälten ruhig ´was ordentliches zu!


Haardtfahrer


----------



## FloII (9. Dezember 2005)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Noch´nen Anwalt schreibt:
> Als Gutacher würde ich einen Prof. an einem universitären Institut für Materialforschung vorschlagen. Dauert zwar voraussichtlich lange, ist aber dann wenigstens brauchbar, was ich bein einem "normalen" Dipl.-Ing. nicht erwarten würde.
> Haardtfahrer



Einspruch Herr Anwalt 
Ein 0815 Maschinenbauingenieur sollte zumindest erkennen können, ob vor dem Gewaltbruch ein Dauerschwingbruch vorhergegangen ist.
Ist ein derartiger Bruchverlauf erkennbar reicht das als Aussage für ein Gutachten locker aus.
Liegt ein Materialfehler vor, ohne Dauerschwingbruch zuvor bist Du tatsächlich bei einem Materialprof sehr gut aufgehoben. Noch dazu kostet ein Gutachten bei einer Uni nur einen Bruchteil der Kosten bei einem Institut auf dem freien Markt.
Bei allem was komplexer ist - Einfluß der Fahrdynamik, Erkennen des Unfallablaufes an Hand der Schäden ist ein geprüfter Fahrradsachverständiger die einzig richtige Wahl.

Viel Erfolg  

Florian


----------



## KommissarZufall (10. Dezember 2005)

FloII schrieb:
			
		

> Einspruch Herr Anwalt
> Ein 0815 Maschinenbauingenieur sollte zumindest erkennen können, ob vor dem Gewaltbruch ein Dauerschwingbruch vorhergegangen ist.
> Florian



Meine Rede....siehe mein Beitrag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burxxx (12. Dezember 2005)

Morgäään! 

@rtc: gibts schon was neues in deinem Fall? Halt uns mal auf dem laufenden!

grüße,

martin


----------



## Haardtfahrer (12. Dezember 2005)

Nochmal was nachgeschoben, so nach dem Lauftraining und weiteren Gedanken zu dem Bruch:

Roses Argument für die Haftungsverweigerung ist doch, dass der Fahrer so gegen irgendetwas gefahren sein soll, dass die Felge eine Delle bekommen hat. Deshalb sei der Rahmen gebrochen.

Ja? Und?

Was soll bitte daraus folgen? Rose statuiert damit, dass die verkauften Rahmen nicht geeignet sind, eine beim MTB-Fahren alltägliche Situation, das Kollidieren mit kleinen Hindernissen und das Absacken an kleineren Absätzen zu überstehen. Solches Verhalten führt dazu, dass der Rahmen brechen wird und sich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit in den Unterleib des Fahrers bohren wird, welcher dann im Wald unter großen Schmerzen jämmerlich verrecken wird.

Ich denke diese drastifizierte Ausformulierung zeigt, dass dies nicht die Erwartung ist, die der Käufer gegenüber dem Kaufgegenstand "Mountainbike" hegt.

Selbstverständlich kommt es jederzeit vor, dass kleine Krafteinwirkungen stumpf auftreten. Nehmen wir bspw. den Fall, dass jemand einen steinigen Wurzelpfad herunterfährt. Nix schlimmes, ganz moderat. An einem kleinen Absatz rutscht er ab, und macht mit dem Vorderrad einen Abwärtssatz von 40 cm, mit der Flegenkante dummerweise an einen Stein.

Wer will bitte, dass dies zum möglichen Tode, zumindest aber zum Rahmenbruch führt?

Rechtlich ausgedrückt: Das Rad muß für die verausgesetzte Verwendung geeignet sein, ansonsten die Beschaffenheit aufweisen, die der Käufer nach der Art der Sache erwarten kann. 

Dies ist hier einfach formuliert: Das Rad muß beim zu erwartenden Gebrauch sicher sein. Selbst wenn ein Rahmen brechen sollte, muß dies an solchen Stellen geschehen, welche die geringstmögliche Verletzungsgefahr bergen. Ein Bergradrahmen für Geländefahrten muß auch Stürze ohne Gefährdungspotential überstehen.

Ein Rahmen der so bricht, ist nicht sicher! (Oder sieht das jemand andes?)

Rose sollte schnellstens die Notbremse ziehen! Die fahren gerade ihren Laden gegen die Wand.


----------



## Piefke (12. Dezember 2005)

Waren denn auf dem Rahmen oder in der dazugehörigen Beschreibung irgendwelche Warnhinweise, wo draufstand, was man mit dem Rahmen alles nicht machen darf. (Marzocchi-Gabeln isnd ja immer voller solcher Aufkleber)
Wenn da nichts steht, dann dürftest du mit dem Rahmen (theoretischerweise) auf DH-Rennen bestreiten  
Es ist doch die Sache von Rose, dir zu beweisen, dass du etwas falsch gemacht hast. Das dürfte nahezu unmöglich sein oder wurdest du während der Fahrt viedoüberwacht?


----------



## rtc (12. Dezember 2005)

Moin,
hatte uebers WE leider kein Inet zur Verfuegung. Etwas neues gibt es noch nicht zu berichten, mir persoenlich ist der Brief auch noch neu genug .

Der Rahmen war Muell, aber ich war trotzdem dran Schuld. Ich koennt schon wieder ausrasten....

Ich schreibe nun jedenfalls erstmal wieder ein Brieflein an Rose. Darin wird stehen, dass ich nur noch auf schriftlichem Wege mit denen kommunizieren werde, dass ich mich an einen Anwalt wenden werde und dass ich ein Gutachten anfertigen lasse. Aufgrund des Vertrauensverlustes durch einen von mir ausgesuchten Gutachter.

Hat noch jemand Ergaenzugen? Ich glaube das reicht erstmal.

Gruesse,
André

EDIT:
"Waren denn auf dem Rahmen oder in der dazugehörigen Beschreibung irgendwelche Warnhinweise, wo draufstand, was man mit dem Rahmen alles nicht machen darf. "

Also auf dem Rahmen selbst war nix, kann hoechstens noch was in der Beschreibung stehen.


Es ist mir ab jetzt voellig wurscht, was mit Rose passiert und wie viele Kunden das lesen. Ich kaufe mir nicht als Schueler nen Rahmen fuer 920EU weil ich von dem Qualitaet erwarte um dann als (verletzter) Depp dazustehen auf den man versucht, alle Schuld abzuwaelzen. Solange von dem Verein 920EU uebrig bleiben, ist es mir egal.


----------



## jola (12. Dezember 2005)

rtc schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> Ich schreibe nun jedenfalls erstmal wieder ein Brieflein an Rose. Darin wird stehen, dass ich nur noch auf schriftlichem Wege mit denen kommunizieren werde, dass ich mich an einen Anwalt wenden werde und dass ich ein Gutachten anfertigen lasse. Aufgrund des Vertrauensverlustes durch einen von mir ausgesuchten Gutachter.
> 
> Hat noch jemand Ergaenzugen? Ich glaube das reicht erstmal.



Schreib den Brief nicht selber. Wenn du dich jetzt eh an einen Anwalt wendest (und was anderes wird dir nicht übrig bleiben, da Rose ja auf deine Argumente nur mit Ablehnung reagiert) lass den Schreibkram auch gleich von ihm erledigen. Zum einen zeigst du, dass es dir ernst ist, zum anderen weiß der Anwalt genau welche Wortwahl die geeignetste ist um Rose vielleicht doch noch für eine außergerichtliche Einigung zu gewinnen.


----------



## MTBMax (12. Dezember 2005)

rtc schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> hatte uebers WE leider kein Inet zur Verfuegung. Etwas neues gibt es noch nicht zu berichten, mir persoenlich ist der Brief auch noch neu genug .
> 
> Der Rahmen war Muell, aber ich war trotzdem dran Schuld. Ich koennt schon wieder ausrasten....
> ...



Hallo André,

vielleicht solltest du es noch einmal mit einem konstruktiven Brief versuchen. Wenn du jetzt auf bockig und pampig schaltest, läuft's ziemlich sicher auf eine gerichtliche Auseinandersetzung raus. Wie dargestellt, hast du da wahrscheinlich gute Karten, aber Lebenszeit und Nerven etc. kostet dich's trotzdem. Ich würde einen kurzen, selbstbewussten Brief schreiben, der den Rose-Leuten noch ein kleines Türchen offen hält, mit Anstand aus der Sache zu kommen. (Auch wenn du den ganzen Haufen am liebsten in die Pfanne hauen würdest.)

Ein ganz kurzer Formulierungsvorschlag (Du müsstest das ein oder andere ergänzen):

"Sehr ge....

ich beziehe mich auf Ihr Schreiben .... mein Sch.... vom.
Leider ziehen Sie aus dem geschilderten Unfallhergang weiterhin die falschen Schlussfolgerungen, dass...
Ich bin überzeugt, dass ein MTB-Rahmen nicht... sollte.
Sie können sicher nachvollziehen, dass ich nach dem Vorfall kein Interesse mehr habe, weithin einen Scandium- ... zu fahren.
Ich bitte Sie daher mir den Kaufpreis auf folgendes Kto ... zurückzuerstatten. Außerdem hatte ich durch den Unfall folgende Kosten und Schäden zu tragen: ...
Um einen unnötigen Aufwand an Zeit und Geld zu verhindern, liegt es in meinem - und wohl auch in Ihrem - Interesse, die Angelegenheit einvernehmlich und unkompliziert zu regeln. Für einen Vorschlag Ihrerseits zur Schadensabwicklung, wäre ich dankbar.
Ich habe zwischenzeitlich professionellen juristischen Rat eingeholt. Ich bin entschlossen, notfalls durch meinen Rechtsanwalt gerichtlich tätig zu werden.
MfG,..."

Stilistisch musst du es natürlich noch verbessern. Nur eine Anregeung.

So lässt du Rose noch eine letzte Chance zu reagieren. Danach würde ich, wie angedroht, gerichtlich vorgehen.

Grüße,
Max


----------



## Cubeflizer (12. Dezember 2005)

hi,

@rtc: kannst du den Brief nicht mal hier rein stellen damit man sehen kann was Rose sich wieder ausgedacht hat??

du hast ja noch mal glück gehabt das das dir mit dem Rahmen dort und zu dieser Jahreszeit passiert ist und nicht auf auf einer Abfahrtorgendwo im Wald oder im Sommerund du falls du welche fährst ein paar Marathons verpasst weil du keinen Rahmen hast

viel glück das du bald wieder Biken kannst


----------



## rtc (12. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

@Max,
leider stand so ziemlich exakt das gleiche schon im letzten Brief. Das Ergebnis war nicht unbedingt positiv, weil man diesem einen Mechaniker eben xmal mehr Glauben schenkt als mir (ob sich ueberhaupt jemand die Muehe gemacht hat, hier mal reinzusehen, weiss ich nicht). Die haben bereits reagiert: indem sie voellig dichtgemacht haben.

Ich stell mal grob rein, was im letzten Brief von Rose stand. Auf den genauen Wortlaut verzichte ich aus Sicherheitsgruenden mal, denn ich hab wenig Lust auch deswegen nacher noch rumzustreiten.

-Bedanken fuer die Gelegenheit zur Stellungnahme
-Fall ueberprueft > Feststellung, dass Rahmen durch schweren Unfall gebrochen ist > Bruch ist Unfallfolge- nicht Ursache

-Verweis auf Herrn Strauss, der mir mitteilte, dass es kein Materialfehler sondern meine Schuld war

-Signalisierung zur Bereitschaft ein Gutachten erstellen zu lassen. Kosten traegt der Verursacher des Schadens

-Wenn man der Meinung ist, dass der Fehler auf Seiten Roses liegt, ist man immer gern bereit, fuer die Schaeden aufzukommen

Und zuletzt noch die Bitte, mich telefonisch bei Herrn Strauss zu melden, um sich ueber das weitere Vorgehen zu verstaendigen und ggf. den Auftrag fuer das Gutachten zu erteilen 

Da ist leider auch mit netten Briefchen nix mehr zu retten. Man weiss einfach zu gut Bescheid ("ein solches Ausmaß der Beschaedigungen habe ich bisher nur ein mal gesehen....").

Natuerlich liegt es in meinem Interesse, das ganze ohne Gerichtsverfahren etc zu loesen, aber eben nicht in deren Interesse.


Gruesse,
André


----------



## Haardtfahrer (12. Dezember 2005)

Für ein Beweisverfahren bekommst Du Prozeßkostenhilfe, da brauchen ja nur die Rahmen und Umbaukosten rein, da kommst Du auf nicht einmal 300  Kostenrisiko für den Rose-Anwalt . Den Gutachter spendiert Dir der Staat (also ich  ).

Andererseits: Dieses Gehabe und die Verweigerungshaltung  erhöhen das Schmerzensgeld. Wenigstens etwas.

Das ist nicht Dein Fachgebiet und Du bist selbst betroffen! Nee, geh zum Anwalt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (12. Dezember 2005)

alles ab in eine mappe. und morgen gleich nach der schule zum anwalt.
der freut sich schon drauf.
lass den das mal machen.


----------



## checky (13. Dezember 2005)

ääh ich weiß nicht was die rechtliche Lage dazu sagt & ob es etwas auf dem Nacken hat,
aber ich denke es ist inzwischen auch nicht mehr so schlau das ganze hier & öffentlich auszutragen. So weiß Rose ganz genau mit wem sie es hier zu tun haben & das Du (bis jetzt zumindest) keinen Ernst machst


----------



## Radical_53 (13. Dezember 2005)

Nu ja, was heißt "nicht Ernst". Hast es mal mit einem Gericht versucht? Ich hatte das mal...
Es fängt damit an, dem Anwalt zu erklären worum's überhaupt geht. Technisches Sachverständnis findet man da leider selten, außer vielleicht wenn man sich einen Spezial-Spezial-Anwalt sucht. Und der muß ja verstehen worum's exakt geht, sonst kann er nicht "effizient" arbeiten 
Dann die Gebühren, die man vorlegen muß. Je nachdem eine Hürde. 
Und zu guter Letzt die Zeit. Eine gerichtliche Einigung dauert oft halt ne ganze Zeit, je nachdem worum's geht kann das übel werden (die Dauer so eines Verfahrens hat einem befreundeten Unternehmer z.B. schon das Genick gebrochen, der Laden hat im Laufe des Verfahrens zu gemacht).

Das soll keinesfalls heißen, daß man es nicht versucht. Nur solange es Anders geht, würde ich das auch immer vorziehen.
Was ich aber auch machen würd ist direkt einen guten und fiesen Anwalt suchen...


----------



## pisskopp (13. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich hatte auch einmal einen Fall, mir ist ein Tuning-teil ständig abgerissen.
Ich bin dann damit einfach in eine Fachhochschule gelaufen und habe dort im Labor nachgefragt.
Ein Studi hat dies gleich als seine kleine Projektarbeit genommen und das Ding analysiert.... Es zeigte sich, dass nicht der vorgegebene Stahl verwendet wurde!

Probier es mal in einer Hochschule, zwecks Analyse der Geometrie, Material Durchmesser.... Der Knick in der Felge ist für mich kein Argument, da die Federgabel den Impuls auf den Rahmen verbreitert...

Viel Erfolg...


----------



## lowcostbiker (13. Dezember 2005)

Einer der interessantesten Threads den ich hier seit langem gelesen habe...

Sollte wirklich ein Prozess unvermeidlich sein, wünsche ich dir viel Glück.  

Was mich am meisten wundert ist, daß Rose der Imageschaden (welcher hieraus mit Sicherheit resultiert) überhaupt nicht juckt.

Werde vermutlich von weiteren Bestellungen bei Rose absehen.


----------



## checky (13. Dezember 2005)

Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> Nu ja, was heißt "nicht Ernst". Hast es mal mit einem Gericht versucht?


schon mehrmals. Ich fackel nicht lange wenn etwas nicht seine geregelten Bahnen läuft, bzw. ich Rechtsbeistand brauche. So aufwendig ist das nicht. Der Anwalt braucht nicht die Fachkenntniss zu haben, dafür werden Gutachten gemacht.
An rtc's stelle wäre mindestens der letzte Brief schon vom Anwalt gekommen & der mit ganz klaren Forderungen. Die Sache scheint zu klar zu sein als das man so rumhampeln sollte (ebenso wie das breittreten hier, ich weiß nicht ob das Einfluß auf evtl. anstehende Entscheidungen hat)
Oder aber es ist doch nicht so klar & deswegen verzögert rtc die Sache so 




> Was mich am meisten wundert ist, daß Rose der Imageschaden (welcher hieraus mit Sicherheit resultiert) überhaupt nicht juckt.



Das finde ich auch verwirrend. Der Rahmen kostet im EK höchstens 150, also finanziell kommt Rose wohl kaum günstiger weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sideshowbob (13. Dezember 2005)

hallo rtc,

ich würde an deiner stelle, von weiteren äußerungen hier im forum absehen bis die sache endgültig geregelt ist. auch wenn ich das ganze selbst sehr spannend finde!
freu mich aber schon auf das ende der geschichte!   

und warum rose da nicht reagiert verstehe wer will. manchmal sind so einfache motive wie trotz die naheliegensten. aber möglicherweise muss sie eben erst ein gutachter/gericht von ihrem irrtum überzeugen.
ich drücke daumen.  

und anbei noch 2 interessante links:
http://www.bayern.gew.de/lass/hochs...SozHandbuchMaterial/Prozesskostenbeihilfe.pdf
http://www.bayern.gew.de/lass/hochs...dbuchMaterial/ProzesskostenbeihilfeGesetz.pdf


----------



## perponche (13. Dezember 2005)

Hi André,
bevor Du Geld für einen Anwalt ausgibst würde ich Kontakt mit Deiner Verbraucherzentrale aufnehmen. Die sind in der Regel bereit, für Dich die Korrespondenz mit Rose zu führen. Leg ein sorgfältiges Dossier an, Ablichtung des Kaufvertrags, genaue Unfallschilderung (Datum Uhrzeit Skizze und alles) mit Fotos des gebrochenen Rahmens und mit Foto der Unfallstelle, mach (Digi-)Fotos Deiner Verletzungen, Narben. Alles gut dokumentieren, so dass sich Rückfragen erübrigen, das ist das Wichtigste - Du kannst nicht von einem Dritten verlangen dass er das für Dich tut wenn Du es nicht tust, da musst Du vorleisten.
Bei einem Anwalt aus dem Branchenbuch bist Du meist nicht so gut aufgehoben, weil der Streitwert einfach zu uninteressant ist ausgenommen Du kennst einen der Biß hat und nicht so auf die Kohle schaut.
Und für das Dossier würde ich mal das Forum filzen und Ausdrucke machen über korrekte Abwicklung von Gewährleistungs-/Garantiefällen und die leuchtenden Gegenbeispiele dokumentieren, z.B. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=197308 . Scott soll ja ebenfalls sehr korrekt sein. (By the way: Wie ist es denn mit ist Canyon, sind die  auch so geierartig wie Rose?) Das wäre sicher gut wenn die Verbraucherzentrale bzw. der Anwalt dies Rose vor die Nase hält.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. Dezember 2005)

Da ich als Anwalt einmal meine gänzlich befangene Meinung zur Qualität der Rechtsberatung bei Verbraucherzentralen (außer im Mietrecht) sagen? So ganz pauschal?

Nee, laß ich lieber.

Ich möchte hier lieber ein neutrales Argument geben: Vor Gericht dürften die Zentralen in diesem Fall sowieso nicht auftreten, daher gleich zum Anwalt. Das Thema, ob zum Anwalt oder nicht, ist damit aber glaube ich ausgeschrieben. Soll er doch jetzt einfach entscheiden.

Vielleicht kann ja jemand aus Leibtsch oder Dreessden jemand rct per Mail einen bikenden Anwalt empfehlen. Der kann zumindest das Sturzgefühl nachempfinden.


----------



## rtc (13. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
habt wahrscheinlich recht. Ich werde ab jetzt auf Aeusserungen hier verzichten und den Anwalt streiten lassen. Es wird sicherlich einiges kosten, aber sowas lass ich mir von Rose deswegen laengst nicht bieten.

Ich hab bereits einen Anwalt gefunden, wenn aber jemand einen bikeinteressierten kennt, bitte mal per PN nennen . Wie schon gesagt wurde, waeren Leipzig und evtl auch noch Dresden am besten.

Gruesse,
André


----------



## sideshowbob (13. Dezember 2005)

rtc schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> habt wahrscheinlich recht. Ich werde ab jetzt auf Aeusserungen hier verzichten und den Anwalt streiten lassen. Es wird sicherlich einiges kosten, aber sowas lass ich mir von Rose deswegen laengst nicht bieten.
> 
> Ich hab bereits einen Anwalt gefunden, wenn aber jemand einen bikeinteressierten kennt, bitte mal per PN nennen . Wie schon gesagt wurde, waeren Leipzig und evtl auch noch Dresden am besten.
> ...



nimm dir die gelben seiten und ruf sie doch einfach an und frage! 
klingt einfach und ist es auch!


----------



## rtc (13. Dezember 2005)

So einfach scheint es dir zumindest, ist es aber bei weitem nicht.

MfG


----------



## Cubeflizer (13. Dezember 2005)

hattest du nicht geschrieben du kamst mit dem bike von der Schule??
--> wie fährst du denn jetzt zur schule wo es mit dem bike nicht möglich ist??


----------



## rtc (13. Dezember 2005)

Ganz einfach: mit einer Stadtflatter fuer 99EU von Globus.

MfG


----------



## steffenK (13. Dezember 2005)

Sehr interessant.
Ähm, ist man als Schüler bzw. in einem Ausbildungsverhältnis nicht u.U. bei der Rechtschutzversicherung seiner Eltern mitversichert? War bei mir zumindest mal so. Falls deine Eltern ne RSV haben, solltest du mal da in den Vertragsbedingungen lesen. Weiß ja nicht, wie alt du bist (Schule?).   

Ausserdem schreibst du dauernd, du WILLST machen und HAST nen Anwalt GEFUNDEN, aber nie: ICH HAB GEMACHT (ausser selbst Briefe geschrieben). 
Oder hab ich nur was überlesen?   

Ist es dir ernst? HAST du losgelegt?


----------



## rtc (13. Dezember 2005)

Waere ich als Schueler sicher schon, aber auch meine Eltern haben keinen Rechtschutz. 

Ich hab den letzten Brief noch ohne Anwalt geschrieben, weil ich dachte, bei einer ruhigen und sachlichen Erklaerung der Situation wuerde Rose einlenken.

Leider war das nicht der Fall und ich hab Montag einen Termin bei einem auf Produkthaftungsrecht spezialisierten Anwalt.

Gruesse,
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Vogel (13. Dezember 2005)

Ich finde hier wird viel zu viel Panik gemacht. Meiner Meinung nach besteht (noch) keine Notwendigkeit dazu, einen Anwalt einzuschalten. Wenn diese ganze kostenfressende Rechts- und Gerichts-Maschinerie erstmal angelaufen ist, dann ist das kaum mehr zu stoppen. Ich habe in den Firmen in denen ich gearbeitet habe viele Rechtsstreitigkeiten miterlebt und das dauerte immer Monate und oft sogar Jahre und oft kam nur ein Vergleich heraus, wenn beide Seiten es irgendwann leid waren, ständig Anwaltsrechnungen zu bezahlen. Einmal war ich als Zeuge bei einer Verhandlung beim Amtsgericht dabei. Es ging um 1000,- oder 2000,- . Das lief dann so ab, dass die Anwesenheit der Zeugen festgestellt wurde, dann wurde das Urteil verlesen und kurz begründet. Kein einziger Zeuge wurde befragt und niemand konnte weiter irgendwas sagen. Wir haben zwar gewonnen, aber hätten wir verloren, hätten wir gar nichts machen können, außer in Berufung gehen. Also was ich damit sagen will ist, besser versuchen ohne Gericht klarzukommen. Einen Anwalt braucht man eigentlich hauptsächlich, wenn die Rechtslage kompliziert und unklar ist. Hier ist das Ganze relativ klar. Was fehlt, ist nur der Beweis dass Du Recht hast.

Man muß das Ganze auch mal aus der Sicht von Rose sehen. Das ist sicher kein böser Wille sondern die sind wirklich der Meinung, dass es nicht ihre Schuld ist. Hr. S. hat wahrscheinlich zu sehr auf die Felge geachtet und konnte zusätzlich den Rahmenbruch nicht richtig beurteilen, weil ihm wahrscheinlich einfach die Kenntnisse fehlen, da Rose sicher nicht ständig kaputte Rahmen beurteilen muß. Man hätte natürlich kundenfreundlicher reagieren sollen, aber immerhin ist ja bei Rose die Bereitschaft zur Klärung durch ein Gutachten da und auch die Bereitschaft für die Schäden aufzukommen, sollte die Schuld bei Rose liegen.

Ich würde folgendes machen:

1.	Wie Rose es vorgeschlagen hat, solltest Du Hr. S. anrufen um herauszufinden wen Rose als Gutachter vorschlägt. Nach den Kosten für das Gutachten fragen. Zusätzlich würde ich Hr. S. sagen, dass Du die Fotos von dem kaputten Rahmen kompetenten Leuten gezeigt hast und diese der Meinung sind, dass man sogar schon von den Fotos erkennen kann, dass der Bruch nicht durch einen Sturz passiert ist. Dann lässt Du Dir die E-mail-Adresse geben und schickst ihm die Fotos mit der Bitte um Weiterleitung an den Hersteller. Der Hersteller soll sich das mal ansehen und seine Meinung dazu abgeben. Das müsste ja innerhalb von ein paar Tagen machbar sein. Du kannst ja in der E-mail dann die Argumente der Leute aufführen, die da was zu den Fotos gepostet haben. Dann vereinbarst Du, dass Du selbst auch noch Angebote für das Gutachten einholst.

2.	Dann würde ich mehrere Angebote für ein Gutachten einholen. Das Gutachten sollte von einem renommierten Institut sein, damit Rose es später anerkennt. Du solltest auch fragen mit welchen Prüfmethoden untersucht wird damit Du die Angebote vergleichen kannst. Innerhalb einer Woche solltest Du die Angebote eigentlich haben.

3.	Wenn Du die Angebote hast, kannst Du ja noch mal hier posten, dann kann ein Werkstoffexperte vielleicht was dazu sagen.

4.	Dann rufst Du noch mal Rose an und fragst nach der Meinung des Herstellers. Vielleicht ist der Hersteller ja der Meinung, dass er den Schaden ersetzen will. Wenn nicht, sagst Du Rose dass Du ein Gutachten machen lässt. Du solltest das schon mit Rose absprechen, wo das Gutachten gemacht wird, also Rose sollte mit Deiner Wahl einverstanden sein. 

Rose schreibt ja der Verursacher trägt die Kosten des Gutachtens, und da wir davon ausgehen, dass Rose der Verursacher ist, wird Rose Dir die Kosten zurückerstatten. Soweit die Theorie. Zum Anwalt kann man immer noch wenn alles nichts nützt und ein Gutachten ist sowieso notwendig.

Ich habe gerade gelesen, Du hast am Montag einen Termin beim Anwalt. Eine kurze Beratung wird nicht die Welt kosten und der Anwalt wird Dir die Vorgehensweise erklären und die eventuellen Kosten und Dauer der ganzen Sache. Dann kannst Du immer noch entscheiden, was Du tust.


----------



## RajHid (14. Dezember 2005)

zeig mal die bilder vom gebrochenen ramen 
ich hab mal etwas werkstoftechnik gehabt und kann eventuell auch etwas dazu sagen


----------



## FloII (14. Dezember 2005)

RajHid schrieb:
			
		

> zeig mal die bilder vom gebrochenen ramen
> ich hab mal etwas werkstoftechnik gehabt und kann eventuell auch etwas dazu sagen



Die Fotos sind weiter vorne im Text - Du wirst bei den dünnen Rohren aber mit einer normalen Cam nie hinbekommen, Rastmarken auf dem Foto zu erkennen.

Florian - auch ein paar Semester Werkstofftechnik gehabt


----------



## Haardtfahrer (14. Dezember 2005)

Ich möchte ´mal kurz mit Vorurteilen aufräumen:

rtc möchte gern Ansprüche wegen des Rahmens und der Schmerzen durchsetzen. Was er sich getan hat, wissen wir nicht, aber ich schätze mal die Rahmenkosten mit Montage auf 1.200,00  und das Schmerzensgeld auf 1.000 und ein bißchen Haushaltsschaden auch für den Schüler. Sagen wir einmal insgesamt 3.000,00 .

Dafür bekommt der RA außergerichtlich satte 245,70  plus Auslagen und Mehrwertsteuer, also knapp 300,00 , bei einem Vergleich nochmal 283,50 plus Mehrwertsteuer. Bei einem Prozeß für die gesamte Tätigkeit knapp 500,00 , wobei von der vorherigen Vergütung ein Teil, knapp 170,00  angerechnet werden. Da ist dann schon so ziemlich alles drin. Alle Gespräche, Schreiben und Gerichtstermine, Gutachten durcharbeiten usw., hier vermutlich mehrere. 

Geht das ganze außergerichtlich auf Beratungshilfe bekommt er 40,00  plus Kopierkosten. Beim Vergleich glaub ich 120,00  (hab´selbst in meiner Kanzlei fast nie Beratungshilfe, weiß ich also nicht genau).

Da lohnt es sich sicherlich, wieder das alte, aber auf Stammtischen beliebte Vorurteil der hohen Anwaltskosten auszupacken. Der Anwalt wird da wieder richtiiiiig reich!

Blauer Vogel, mit Verlaub, du kennst Dich da nicht aus. Die wirklichen Kosten der Rechtsverfolgung stecken hier in den Gutachterkosten, nicht bei den Anwälten. Dein Ratschlag könnte ihn sehr viel Geld kosten. (Naja, Du haftest ja nicht.)

Will rtc hier das Kostenrisiko umgehen, muß er das Gutachten über das Gericht mit Prozeßkostenhilfe (kriegt praktisch jeder Schüler, wenn er nicht Flick, Rockefeller oder Albrecht heißt) einholen.

Rtc ist auf dem Weg zum Anwalt, haltet ihn bitte nicht auf!

Haardtfahrer


----------



## checky (14. Dezember 2005)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Rtc ist auf dem Weg zum Anwalt, haltet ihn bitte nicht auf!
> Haardtfahrer








RRRRRichtich !


----------



## sideshowbob (14. Dezember 2005)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> RRRRRichtich !



Auch volle zustimmung!!!
ein wirklich guter anwalt hat mir vor kurzem auch nen haufen geld gespart. da hab ich die gebühren (knapp 10% des streitwerts) gerne bezahlt!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (14. Dezember 2005)

Seeeehr löblich!


----------



## RajHid (14. Dezember 2005)

kannst du mal bessere fotos von den bruchstellen machen (schärfer und höhere auflösung)
am besten die vom steuerrohr (ist weniger durch den sturtz beschädigt)
und mach mal genaue fotos von der felge und den stellen wo das rad aufgeschlagen ist 
die stellen sollten ja irgendwie zueinader passen 
(wie die faust aufs auge)

aber sowas ist schon traurig     
nja bei rose werde ich auch nix bestellen wenn die sich so haben 
PS kann es sein das das steuerrohr seitlich weggeknikt / gerisen wurde ???


----------



## FloII (14. Dezember 2005)

RajHid schrieb:
			
		

> aber sowas ist schon traurig
> nja bei rose werde ich auch nix bestellen wenn die sich so haben
> ???



Jetzt muß ich doch auch mal was zu der bösen Firma Rose sagen. Erstmal ist es völlig legal, daß Rose bei der Betrachtung des Schadens zu einem andren Ergebnis kommt, als der Verunfallte. Je mehr wir ein günstiges Großserienprodukt wir vor uns haben, desto weniger kann sich der Hersteller kulant zeigen, sonst kann er schlicht seine Preise niicht mehr halten. Es ist auch noch legal, daß man keinen Sachverständigen im Haus hat zur Beurteilung von Schäden. Es reicht zur ersten Begutachtung einen normalen Meister oder Ingenieur heranzuziehen.
Nicht so schön ist es in meinen Augen, dem Kunden indirekt zu sagen: Für den bei unserer unterschiedlichen Meinung notwendigen Gutachter bist Du zuständig, und er wird eh zu keinem anderen Ergebnis kommen. Das Ganze hätte man - vorsichtig ausgedrückt - etwas sensibler gestalten können.

Noch was zum Bruchverlauf: Es ist schon krass, wenn ein Rahmen so knallhart ohne Vorwarnung komplett durch beide Rohre durchbricht. Das ist eine Tendenz im heutigen Rahmenbau, die mir offen gestanden gar nicht schmeckt. Man will immer leichtere und steifere Rahmen. Ergo sind die Hersteller gezwungen zu hochfesten Aluminium-Legierungen zu greifen - diese werden dann noch nach aller Kunst der Werkstofftechnik nach T6 wärmebehandelt.
Ergebnis, das Material wird wirklich hochfest und spröde. Übertrieben gesagt, es ist wie mit Glas und Gummi. Wenn ich einen Gummistab nehme und ihn belaste, dann biegt er weg, bricht aber nicht. Nimm ich den Glasstab ist er bedeutend steifer, bricht er, dann komplett in einem durch. Das Ergebnis haben wir hier gesehen. Ohne Vorwarnung lag unser Kandidat auf der Straße und wusste nicht, wie ihm geschah.
Das war mein Plädoyer für weichere Rahmenmaterialien, die im Schadensfall einfach gutmütiger sind.

Noch was, weil ich schon gerade dabei bin. Ein "Scandium" Rahmen ist nicht aus Scandium sondern aus Aluminium mit max. 2% Scandiumanteil. Der Scandiumzusatz zum Aluminium soll dessen Gefüge verfeinern und Grobkornbildung - als potentielle Schwachstelle im Material - unterbinden.

Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (14. Dezember 2005)

FloII schrieb:
			
		

> Je mehr wir ein günstiges Großserienprodukt wir vor uns haben, desto weniger kann sich der Hersteller kulant zeigen, sonst kann er schlicht seine Preise niicht mehr halten.


Es geht hier um einen HT-Rahmen, der 920  kostet. 


			
				FloII schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist auch noch legal, daß man keinen Sachverständigen im Haus hat zur Beurteilung von Schäden. Es reicht zur ersten Begutachtung einen normalen Meister oder Ingenieur heranzuziehen.


Aber bitte keinen Meister, der bei Riose in Lohn und Brot steht


----------



## RajHid (14. Dezember 2005)

nach allem was ich so an mechanik verstehe 
denke ich das der ramen nicht so ein bruchmuster zeigt wenn man vor ein hindernis fährt 

wenn ihr euch mal die bruchstelle des oberrohres am rahmen anschaut 
kann man sehen (da wo der lack bogenförmig abgeplatzt ist) ist auch das rohr stark eingedrükt und zwar nach unten 
das heißt für mich das der steuersatz nach oben weggebrochen ist und beim heumbigen diese delle in das rohr gedrückt hatt 
das heißt dass das oberrohr zuletzt gebrochen ist 
wenn man wirklich vor ein hindernis rauscht sollte eigentlich das unterrohr so aussehen (kan man aber leider schlecht begutachten da diese teile beim folgenden sturtz weiter beschädigt wurden)

ungewohnlich ist auch, dass das unterrohr seitlich weggeknikt ist 
aber näheres kann man nur sagen wenn man bessere pics hatt 



noch was zu den preisen 
bei über 900 OKEN darf ich wohl erstklassige qualität erwarten 
außerdem ist der junge mit 55kg eher leicht als schwer und da solte so ein rahmen schon was aushalten schließich solllen die rahmen ja auch einen fahrer von 80 oder mehr aushalten 

vor jahren gabs ja auch mal zimliche probs mit titanrahnem wo die rohre einfach der länge nach aufgeplöatzt sind


----------



## Blauer Vogel (14. Dezember 2005)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte ´mal kurz mit Vorurteilen aufräumen:
> 
> rtc möchte gern Ansprüche wegen des Rahmens und der Schmerzen durchsetzen. Was er sich getan hat, wissen wir nicht, aber ich schätze mal die Rahmenkosten mit Montage auf 1.200,00  und das Schmerzensgeld auf 1.000 und ein bißchen Haushaltsschaden auch für den Schüler. Sagen wir einmal insgesamt 3.000,00 .
> 
> ...


Wenn der Anwalt diese Kosten so genau definieren kann, ist es ja kein Problem. Ich habe in ca. 15 Jahren eben schon etliche Rechnungen von Anwälten gesehen und da war nie was begrenzt. Jedes Telefonat, jeder Brief kostete. Über den Stundenlohn den man daraus ableiten könnte, würden manche erschrecken und die Anwälte (auf beiden Seiten) hatten die Tendenz alles in die Länge zu ziehen. Ich sage ja nicht, dass ein Anwalt zuviel verdient, der muß ja auch die Kanzlei unterhalten, Angestellte bezahlen, usw. Er hat ja auch nicht den ganzen Tag gefüllt mit Tätigkeiten, die er berechnen kann. Es liegt einfach in der Natur der Sache, dass es kostet. 
Wie das mit der Prozeßkostenhilfe oder Beratungshilfe oder Tarife für Schüler ist, weiß ich nicht, kommt wahrscheinlich auf die Einkommensverhältnisse der Eltern an.



			
				Haardtfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Blauer Vogel, mit Verlaub, du kennst Dich da nicht aus. Die wirklichen Kosten der Rechtsverfolgung stecken hier in den Gutachterkosten, nicht bei den Anwälten. Dein Ratschlag könnte ihn sehr viel Geld kosten. (Naja, Du haftest ja nicht.)
> 
> Will rtc hier das Kostenrisiko umgehen, muß er das Gutachten über das Gericht mit Prozeßkostenhilfe (kriegt praktisch jeder Schüler, wenn er nicht Flick, Rockefeller oder Albrecht heißt) einholen.
> 
> ...



Deshalb wäre es ja mal interessant, die Kosten für ein Gutachten anzufragen. Das kostet ja noch nichts. Oder eben Rose fragen, dann weiß man wenigstens, welchen Gutachter die nehmen würden und kann dann einen anderen nehmen. Dann hat man zumindest mal einen Anhaltspunkt. Außerdem finde ich ist es Sache des Herstellers des Rahmens herauszufinden, warum das passiert ist. Der Hersteller sollte detaillierte Fotos bekommen. Verstehe ich sowieso nicht, warum sich Rose nicht an den Hersteller gewandt hat.

Ich will rtc bestimmt nicht aufhalten zum Anwalt zu gehen, er hat ja schon einen Termin. Er muß sich das vom Anwalt eben genau vorrechnen lassen, was für Kosten entstehen können und wie es genau abläuft mit dem Gutachten und der Prozeßkostenhilfe. Es schadet auch nichts, sich rechtzeitig zu informieren über Gutachten und dem Anwalt, der vielleicht noch keinen fahrradspezifischen Fall  hatte, Vorschläge für Gutachter zu unterbreiten. Das könnte die Sache beschleunigen.

Ich bin halt nicht so sonderlich gut auf Anwälte zu sprechen weil ich drei Insolvenzen meiner Arbeitgeber mitgemacht habe und einiges von der Arbeitsweise der Insolvenzverwalter (Anwälte) mitgekriegt habe und nicht zuletzt die vorangehenden Rechtsstreite und damit verbundenen Kosten wenigstens an einer Insolvenz mit schuld war. Aber man kann die Rechtsstreitigkeiten von Privatleuten sicher nicht mit denen von Firmen vergleichen. Da würde mich mal interessieren, ob es unterschiedliche Tarife für Privatpersonen (für Erwachsene die keine Prozeßkostenhilfe bekommen) und für Firmen gibt.


----------



## rtc (14. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
so einfach ist das mit dem Gutachten leider nicht. Der Endpreis stellt sich erst heraus, wenn der Gutachter schon mitten in der Arbeit steckt, weil er erst dann sieht, ob beispielsweise eine Materialpruefung noetig wird. Mir wurden als Schaetzwert so 500-700EU genannt. 

Mit besseren Bildern schauts im Moment leider noch schlecht aus, hab nix besseres als die Handycam da.

Ich glaube man denkt bei Rose n bissl, "dass der schon aufgeben wird. Den Aufwand isses ihm ned wert". So wird das nix!

Gruesse,
André


----------



## Blauer Vogel (14. Dezember 2005)

500 - 700  ist zu teuer um das einfach so selbst zu bezahlen.

Aber was Haardtfahrer geschrieben hat, klingt doch interessant:


			
				Haardtfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Will rtc hier das Kostenrisiko umgehen, muß er das Gutachten über das Gericht mit Prozeßkostenhilfe (kriegt praktisch jeder Schüler, wenn er nicht Flick, Rockefeller oder Albrecht heißt) einholen.



Wenn das alles so funktioniert wie Haardtfahrer das geschrieben hat, wäre das Risiko für Dich ja begrenzt, wenn Du den Anwalt alles erledigen lässt.

An die Werkstoffexperten: Kann man mit einem Gutachten immer feststellen, welches die Ursache eines Bruches war, oder ist es auch möglich, dass die Ursache nicht feststellbar ist?


----------



## KommissarZufall (14. Dezember 2005)

Es gibt ja nicht viele Ursachen von Brüchen:

1. Eine schlagartig zu hohe Belastung, die der Rahmen nicht gewachsen ist --> Gewaltbruch
2. Ein langsam, sich unter stetiger Lasteinwirkung sich ausbreitender Riß --> Rahmen bricht, wenn der Riß eine kritische (Reiß)länge erreicht hat.

Mehr gibts nicht.

An der Rißfläche kann man zweifelsfrei feststellen, ob der Rahmen durch eine plötzliche Gewalteinwirkung (was Rose ja meint gesehen zu haben) oder durch einen langsam wachsenden Riß (z.B. durch Materialfehler) gebrochen ist.

Aufgabe des Gutachters ist es dann, herauszufinden, wie der Riß entstanden ist. Und da fängt eigentlich die Kunst an. Kann Materialfehler, Verarbeitungsfehler, Fertigungstoleranzen.... sein. Da kenn ich mich auch nicht so gut aus

Aber siehe meinen Post ein paar Seiten zuvor,,,,ich denke ja, dass es sich um einen Riß gehandelt hat, der größer geworden ist, bis er zum Bruch geführt hat. Kann man an den Fotos schön erkennen. Sah bei meinem Rahmen ganz genau so aus.

Der Gutachter kann zweifelsfrei feststellen, auf welcher Art der Rahmen gebrochen ist. DAS kann aber auch in stinknormaler Dipl.-Ing. oder ein Maschinenbau/Werkstofftechnikstudent in der richtigen Vertiefungsrichtung...
Aber ob der Gutachter dann sagen kann, WIE der Riß da reingekommen ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen....das tut dann aber auch nicht zur Sache, weil dann ja eh Rose die Schuld hat  

EDIT: OK, unter 1.) muss man noch berücksichtigen, dass z.B. durch falsche Schweißparameter die lokale Festigkeit des Werkstoffes herabgesetzt wurde und der Rahmen dann natürlich einen Gewaltbruch erleidet, aber mit deutlich geringerer Kraft, als das bei einem fehlerfreien Rahmen der Fall wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RajHid (15. Dezember 2005)

wenn man auch mal schaut wie weit der ramen vom steuersatz gebrochen ist dann kann man auf die idee kommen das das genau der übergang der konifizierten (ist das richtig?) Rohre (da wo die materialstärke abnimmt) passiert ist 

ich würde auf alle fälle drann bleiben !!!

PS mach mal pics von der felge 
ist die auf beiden flanken beschädigt oder nur auf einer felgenflanke ???
und mach mal pics von der unfallstelle 
reichen auch pics mit der handycam


----------



## Schildbürger (15. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
bin hier auf was interressantes gestossen:
http://www.stiftung-warentest.de/online/steuern_recht/meldung/1244238/1244238.html

Sieht also gut aus, gib die Hoffnung nicht auf!  
Hallo Rose... Jetzt alles klar?


----------



## TimTailor (15. Dezember 2005)

Schildbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> bin hier auf was interressantes gestossen:
> http://www.stiftung-warentest.de/online/steuern_recht/meldung/1244238/1244238.html



Hmm, der Link hilft rtc hoffentlich weiter, aber ansonsten hat der Autor des Artikels kein großes Lob verdient.
"Fahrradfahren ist ohnehin gefährlich"
Was soll so ein Satz? Das noch mehr Leute aufs Auto umsteigen?  

Grüße Tim


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. Dezember 2005)

[/QUOTE] Ich bin halt nicht so sonderlich gut auf Anwälte zu sprechen weil ich drei Insolvenzen meiner Arbeitgeber mitgemacht habe und einiges von der Arbeitsweise der Insolvenzverwalter (Anwälte) mitgekriegt habe und nicht zuletzt die vorangehenden Rechtsstreite und damit verbundenen Kosten wenigstens an einer Insolvenz mit schuld war. Aber man kann die Rechtsstreitigkeiten von Privatleuten sicher nicht mit denen von Firmen vergleichen. Da würde mich mal interessieren, ob es unterschiedliche Tarife für Privatpersonen (für Erwachsene die keine Prozeßkostenhilfe bekommen) und für Firmen gibt.[/QUOTE]

Lieber Blauer Vogel,

ich danke Dir - wirklich! - dass Du so offen sagst, warum Du solche Vorbehalte gegen Anwälte hast. Ich denke, dass dies in erster Linie aus Deiner persönlichen Betroffenheit und vielleicht auch aus den Ergebnissen der Rechtsstreite herrührt. 

Was die Vergütung angeht, gehst Du von völlig falschen Voraussetzungen aus. Wenn nicht ausdrücklich und schriftlich und zu Beginn des Mandats eine Vereinbarung über eine Stundenvergütung geschlossen wir, kostet eben nicht jedes Schreiben extra, der Anwalt bekommt im Ergebnis eine Pauschale (Er kann sich in einem festen und berechenbaren Gebührenrahmen bewegen). Anders ist dies in den Niederlanden, den USA usw., da wird nur nahch Stunden oder vereinbarten Pauschalen bezahlt.(Und im Östereich des 19. Jahrhunderts,  da wurde nach Seitenzahl bezahlt. Wozu das geführt hat, kann sich jeder denken, oder? )

Die Kosten kann jeder vorher ausrechnen, steht auch in einem Gesetz (Rechtsanwaltsvergütungsgesetz - RVG). Ein Anwalt sollte dies dem Mandanten auch vorher erklären und darlegen, das vermeidet Streit. Sehen zumindest wir so.

So, jetzt lassen wir aber bitte das "Anwaltsthema" ruhen, es geht hier doch um den gefährlich gebrochenen Rahmen und die Verletzungen!   


Haardtfahrer


----------



## Scale99 (15. Dezember 2005)

Ich würde Rose mit einem Anwalt in Pfanne hauhen !
Schmerzensgeld ist in diesem Fall mehr als gerechtfertigt !
Und so unkulant sich Rose verhält - bei einem Rahmen der Rose maximal 150 Euro kostet ist für mich ein Skandal !

Da würde ich nicht lange zögern !
Ich habe das Vertrauen in Rose verloren - würde so einen Rahmen nicht mal mehr geschenkt fahren !


----------



## FloII (15. Dezember 2005)

Piefke schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht hier um einen HT-Rahmen, der 920  kostet.



Egal was die Kiste gekostet hat. Red Bull ist eine Eigenmarke von Rose die äußerst knapp kalkuliert werden muß um im Markt zu bestehen. Es ist mitnichten ein bekanntes und teures Label wie sagen wir mal Rocky Mountain, Specialoces etc. Die können und müssen sich einen anderen Service leisten. 



			
				Piefke schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bitte keinen Meister, der bei Riose in Lohn und Brot steht



Doch natürlich! Meinst Du irgendeine Firma wird sofort bei einem Schaden einen teuren Gutachter bestellen? Jede Firma in der ich bisher gearbeitet habe - und das war in der Regel nicht die Fahrradbranche - beurteilt die Schäden erst mal selber. Erst wenn man sich nicht einig wird, werden externe Gutachter herangezogen.


----------



## FloII (15. Dezember 2005)

RajHid schrieb:
			
		

> nach allem was ich so an mechanik verstehe
> denke ich das der ramen nicht so ein bruchmuster zeigt wenn man vor ein hindernis fährt



Deine Schlußfolgerungen sind erst mal richtig. Vorstellbar wäre aber ein Sprung wo Du über das Hinterrad aufs Vorderrad aufkommst. Dann sieht der Kräfteverlauf so aus, wie der Rahmen gebrochen ist.




			
				RajHid schrieb:
			
		

> noch was zu den preisen
> bei über 900 OKEN darf ich wohl erstklassige qualität erwarten



Ich darf auch bei einem Rad von 99 volle Verkehrssicherheit verlangen. 



			
				RajHid schrieb:
			
		

> vor jahren gabs ja auch mal zimliche probs mit titanrahnem wo die rohre einfach der länge nach aufgeplöatzt sind



Nein, Du tust dem Material Titan unrecht. Das war damals Titanal, was eine Aluminlegierung war. Titan kam damals je nach Ausführung als Legierungsbestandteil in Spuren vor.

Florian


----------



## FloII (15. Dezember 2005)

chilipeppersfan schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt ja nicht viele Ursachen von Brüchen:
> 
> 1. Eine schlagartig zu hohe Belastung, die der Rahmen nicht gewachsen ist --> Gewaltbruch
> 2. Ein langsam, sich unter stetiger Lasteinwirkung sich ausbreitender Riß --> Rahmen bricht, wenn der Riß eine kritische (Reiß)länge erreicht hat.
> ...



Einspruch   
Was Du oben schreibst ist die einfache Variante, hat sich ein Riß langsam gebildet ist das defintiv an der Bruchstelle erkennbar - da hast Du recht. War es aber ein Gewaltbruch, dann geht die Sucherei los. Warum ist er so gebrochen? Klar ist, die Belastung war für den Rahmen zu hoch, nur, war die Belastung höher als im normalen Gebrauch üblich. Sprich es gibt jetzt wieder mehrere Möglichkeiten: Der Rahmen ist konstruktiv zu schwach ausgelegt gewesen. Der Rahmen könnte einen Verarbeitungsfehler aufweisen oder der Kunde hat - überspitzt ausgedrückt - einen Drop von einer 10m hohen Brücke gemacht, worauf der Rahmen dann mit einem Bruch reagierne durfte! Da kommen dann Materialgutachten, statische Berechnungen etc.




			
				chilipeppersfan schrieb:
			
		

> Aber siehe meinen Post ein paar Seiten zuvor,,,,ich denke ja, dass es sich um einen Riß gehandelt hat, der größer geworden ist, bis er zum Bruch geführt hat. Kann man an den Fotos schön erkennen.



Das kannst Du definitiv nicht an den Fotos erkennen, das kannst Du nur exakt an der Bruchstelle erkennen. Du must ein Auge für Rastmarken etc haben.  Ich erkenne nur eines, daß ein großer Teil des Bruches ein Gewaltbruch war. Ob vorher ein Riß im Rahmen war oder nicht, das siehst Du an den Fotos gerade nicht!
Bitte glaubt auchmal einem, der den ganzen Kram studiert hat   

Florian


----------



## Scale99 (15. Dezember 2005)

Rose und knapp kalkulieren - da lachen ja die Hühner !
Das sind Apothekenpreise !
Da müßte Radsport Bornman mit seinem Scandiumrahmen draufzahlen !


----------



## Blauer Vogel (15. Dezember 2005)

rtc, Du solltest schauen, dass Du eine Kamera von einem Bekannten ausleihst und mehrere sehr große deutliche Fotos von der Bruchstelle machst. Die kannst Du dann gleich am Montag Deinem Anwalt geben. Wenn Rose ein Foto bekommt auf dem ein Riss der dem Bruch voranging, zu sehen ist, wird Rose es an den Hersteller oder an eine Person schicken die sich damit auskennt und dann evtl. von einem Rechtsstreit absehen. Rose braucht einfach neue Fakten um ihre Entscheidung zu revidieren.

Evtl. kann auch der Anwalt die Fotos machen oder er kennt sogar jemanden, der sich den Rahmen oder die Fotos mal ansieht. Den Rahmen sollte der Anwalt ja sowieso zu sehen bekommen. Anwälte haben oft gute Beziehungen zu anderen Anwälten und zu allen möglichen Leuten und können da mal jemanden gucken lassen, ohne dass es gleich was kostet.

@Haardtfahrer: Danke für Deine Ausführungen, dann kann ich ja mal einen Anwalt irgendwann beauftragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rtc (15. Dezember 2005)

@Blauer Vogel:

Der Rahmen WAR bei Rose. Es ist nicht so, dass ich denen gesagt hab "Mein Rahmen ist grad gebrochen, schickt bitte mal eben nen neuen".

Den Rahmen (bzw alle Ueberreste) werd ich wahrscheinlich eh mit zum Anwalt nehmen, aber um die hier verlangten Fotos werd ich mich schnellstmoeglich kuemmern . Der Anwalt kannte zumindest den Namen Roseversand und faehrt auch n bissl MTB (wenn auch ned im Verein, mach ich aber auch nich)

Gruesse,
André


----------



## Bully (15. Dezember 2005)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin halt nicht so sonderlich gut auf Anwälte zu sprechen weil ich drei Insolvenzen meiner Arbeitgeber mitgemacht habe und einiges von der Arbeitsweise der Insolvenzverwalter (Anwälte) mitgekriegt habe


 Insolvenzverwalter sind eine besondere Spezies von RA



			
				Haardtfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Was die Vergütung angeht, gehst Du von völlig falschen Voraussetzungen aus. Wenn nicht ausdrücklich und schriftlich und zu Beginn des Mandats eine Vereinbarung über eine Stundenvergütung geschlossen wir, kostet eben nicht jedes Schreiben extra, der Anwalt bekommt im Ergebnis eine Pauschale (Er kann sich in einem festen und berechenbaren Gebührenrahmen bewegen). Anders ist dies in den Niederlanden, den USA usw., da wird nur nahch Stunden oder vereinbarten Pauschalen bezahlt.(Und im Östereich des 19. Jahrhunderts,  da wurde nach Seitenzahl bezahlt. Wozu das geführt hat, kann sich jeder denken, oder? )
> 
> Die Kosten kann jeder vorher ausrechnen, steht auch in einem Gesetz (Rechtsanwaltsvergütungsgesetz - RVG). Ein Anwalt sollte dies dem Mandanten auch vorher erklären und darlegen, das vermeidet Streit. Sehen zumindest wir so.


???
Wo bist Du denn in D zu Hause?
Wer verbietet Dir per Gesetz in D *vorher* einen Stundensatz zu vereinbaren?
Geht genauso beim RA wie beim Notar oder Steuerberater.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. Dezember 2005)

Bully schrieb:
			
		

> Insolvenzverwalter sind eine besondere Spezies von RA
> 
> 
> ???
> ...



So, Bully, jetzt einmal gaaanz tief durchatmen, vielleicht geht es dann wieder.

Zu Hause bin ich in der Pfalz, ansonsten an einem Ort, an dem Menschen nicht so schlecht erzogen wie Du. Außerdem glänzt Du gerade nicht nur durch schlechtes Benehmen, sondern auch durch Unwissenheit.

1. Insolvenzverwalter müssen nicht RA sein. Treffender wäre Deine These also wie folgt: Rechtsanwälte, die Insolvenzverwalter sind (besser: zu solchen  bestellt werden), sind eine besondere Spezies von RA. 

Ja, da kann ich zustimmen, ohne Wertung.   

2. Niemand verbietet, Stundensätze vorher zu vereinbaren, ist aber in Deutschland die Ausnahme. Da Blauer Vogel ansonsten keinen blöden Eindruck  macht, setze ich voraus, dass er keine solche Vereinbarung geschlossen hatte, sonst hätte er gewußt, dass jede Tätigkeit extra kostet. Ich nehme, dass er nur einen falschen Eindruck hatte. Darauf ging ich ein.

3. Steuerberater können Stundensätze vereinbaren, in Grenzen. Stimmt. Habe auch nie was anderes gesagt.

4. RA können Stundensätze vereinbaren, aber auch nur mit Einschränkungen (Mindestvergütung bei gerichtlichen verfahren). Außerdem schwebt da immer das Problem der Begrenzung, führt hier aber zu weit.

5. Notare dürfen für Ihre Beurkundungstätigkeit gerade keine Stundenvereinbarung treffen. Das ist gnadenlos falsch, mein Lieber!

6. Ich bin so spezialisiert, dass ich es mir erlauben kann, gegen Stundenvergütung zu arbeiten und tue dies in vielen Fällen auch. Ist aber nicht immer empfehlenswert. Der Großteil der deutschen Anwälte kann dies nicht. Es gibt nämlich zu viele.


So, jetzt möchte ich das Anwaltsthema aber bitte beenden. Das lenkt hier nur ab, außerdem ist Bully unfreundlich. Soll er doch die Wand anmotzen.


----------



## Blauer Vogel (15. Dezember 2005)

rtc schrieb:
			
		

> @Blauer Vogel:
> 
> Der Rahmen WAR bei Rose. Es ist nicht so, dass ich denen gesagt hab "Mein Rahmen ist grad gebrochen, schickt bitte mal eben nen neuen".



Ja natürlich, was ich meine ist, dass Rose sich die Bruchstelle nicht richtig angesehen hat, also eben nur einen Bruch gesehen hat und das nicht deuten konnte. Und zusätzlich kam dann noch die Delle in der Felge hinzu, was einen falschen Eindruck hinterlassen hat und was evtl. verhindert hat, dass Rose Experten hinzugezogen hat. Deshalb sollte Rose eben nochmal Gelegenheit bekommen, sich die Bruchstelle anzusehen um zu einem anderen Ergebnis zu kommen oder um zumindest mal Zweifel zu bekommen und ohne langen Rechtsstreit einzulenken. Bei uns in der Firma hat das immer mit Fotos funktioniert. Da schickte ein Kunde ein Foto eines kaputten Metallstücks und ein Werkstoffprüfer konnte da Sachen erkennen, die man als Laie einfach nicht sieht. Da musste dann nicht jedesmal jemand auf eine Baustelle fahren.



			
				rtc schrieb:
			
		

> Den Rahmen (bzw alle Ueberreste) werd ich wahrscheinlich eh mit zum Anwalt nehmen, aber um die hier verlangten Fotos werd ich mich schnellstmoeglich kuemmern . Der Anwalt kannte zumindest den Namen Roseversand und faehrt auch n bissl MTB (wenn auch ned im Verein, mach ich aber auch nich)
> 
> Gruesse,
> André


Das ist doch schonmal was, dann kann ja nichts mehr schiefgehen.


----------



## RajHid (15. Dezember 2005)

@rtc
wie sieht denn die felge aus 
ist die auf beiden felgenflanken eingedrükt ???
und wenn ja in welche richtung 
nach innen oder nach außen 

und kümmere dich mal um ne kamera !!!


----------



## Argon (15. Dezember 2005)

Zitat:





> Der Gutachter kann zweifelsfrei feststellen, auf welcher Art der Rahmen gebrochen ist. DAS kann aber auch in stinknormaler Dipl.-Ing. oder ein Maschinenbau/Werkstofftechnikstudent in der richtigen Vertiefungsrichtung...



--> *dicker Einspruch Euer Ehren!!*

Richtiger währe zu sagen: Manchmal kann die Schadensursache eindeutig festgestellt werden!   

Da ich mich beruflich selbst mit Schadesfallanalyse beschäftige, kann ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass auch Experten oft zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen kommen können. 

Zitat





> DAS kann aber auch in stinknormaler Dipl.-Ing. oder ein Maschinenbau/Werkstofftechnikstudent in der richtigen



--> Sorry,  aber leider schon wieder falsch!   

Schadensfalluntersuchungen sind die hohe Schule der Werkstoffwissenschaften. "Irgendein stinknormaler Ing. oder sogar Student" dürften damit hoffnungslos überfordert sein. Deren Aussagen hätten darüber hinaus auch keinerlei juristische Relevanz. 

Um vielleicht den Aspekt der Kosten für eine vernünftige Schadensfallanalyse incl. Gutachten noch etwas zu beleuchten:

Jedem seriösen Gutachter muss klar sein, dass ein solches Gutachten notfalls  vor Gericht Bestand haben muss und dass sein Gutachten von anderen Experten geprüft wird. Er wir daher alles daran setzen, dass das Gutachten "wasserdicht" ist. Metallographische Untersuchungen (Gefügebeurteilung, Mikrohärtemessung etc.) ,Rasterelektronenmikroskopische Untersuchungen sind hier fast schon das mindeste.  Die Kosten hierfür können sich mit 500-700,- (eher unterste Grenze) ganz schnell bis auf einige tausend EURONEN belaufen. 

Trotzdem kannman evtl. mit einer "kleinen Expertise" ein paar Denkanstöße bei besagter Firma in Gang setzen, die dann zumindest zu einer Kulanzregelung (neuer Rahmen) führt.

Gute Besserung an das Unglücksopfer !


----------



## ilex (15. Dezember 2005)

der einzige der eine Aussage von juristischer Relevanz trifft ist der Richter, auch im Land der der 16000 Euro Pipifaxgutachten und vereidigten Röntgenspektrographen - sorry, mußte aber glaube ich an der Stelle gesagt werden 



			
				Argon schrieb:
			
		

> Deren Aussagen hätten darüber hinaus auch keinerlei juristische Relevanz.


----------



## FloII (16. Dezember 2005)

ilex schrieb:
			
		

> der einzige der eine Aussage von juristischer Relevanz trifft ist der Richter, auch im Land der der 16000 Euro Pipifaxgutachten und vereidigten Röntgenspektrographen



Und wie kommt der Herr Richter ohne Gutachten zu seinem Ergebnis?

Flo


----------



## Bully (16. Dezember 2005)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> ... außerdem ist Bully unfreundlich. Soll er doch die Wand anmotzen.


sorry Haarfahrer,
ich wiederhole mich ja nicht gerne, aber wo bist Du denn wirklich zu Hause?
Das ist eine Beleidigung? Wo bitte war mein Beitrag auch nur eine Spur beleidigend? Datzu bin ich an und für sich ein zu höflicher Mensch.
Ich habe und hatte gut ausgeatmet,   
Notare dürfen keine Stunden vereinbaren? Na dann ist NRW sehr weit fortgeschritten, hier habe ich in den letzten Jahren so einiges von Notaren, die Betonung liegt auf der Mehrzahl, auf Stundenbasis aufsetzen lassen.

Und nochmals sorry, für mein Nichtwissen bei den Insolvenzern. Habe sehr viel mit denen zu tun gehabt, war aber kein einziger drunter der nicht RA war.
Hoffe bist jetzt nicht wieder beleidigt weil hier jemand seine Lebenserfahrung postete, die mit Deiner Wahrnehmung nicht übereinstimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (16. Dezember 2005)

Klar, dem Richter fehlt der notwendige technische Sachverstand. Den kann und muß er nicht selbst haben.

Ich würde das Pferd gern einmal anders herum aufzäumen und damit rct auch ein wenig Futter geben.


Was muß aus Eurer Sicht ein MTB aushalten?
Welche Wege möchtet Ihr mit einem MTB fahren können?
An die Techniker: Welche Kräfte muß so ein MTB aushalten und wobei treten diese Kräfte auf?

haardtfahrer


----------



## Haardtfahrer (16. Dezember 2005)

Bully schrieb:
			
		

> sorry Haarfahrer,
> ich wiederhole mich ja nicht gerne, aber wo bist Du denn wirklich zu Hause?
> Das ist eine Beleidigung? Wo bitte war mein Beitrag auch nur eine Spur beleidigend? Datzu bin ich an und für sich ein zu höflicher Mensch.
> Ich habe und hatte gut ausgeatmet,
> ...



Ich gebe auch Seminare für konfliktvermeidende Kommunikation. Dir würde ich einen Sonderpreis machen.   

In NRW gibt es größtenteils Anwaltsnotare. Da muß dann genau differenziert werden, als was die gerade tätig werden: Anwalt oder Notar. 

Der Anwalt ist bei gleichem Gegenstansdswert für den Vertragsentwurf teurer. 

Der Notar ist im übrigen an gesetzliche Gebühren gebunden, da er als staatlich Beliehener hoheitliche Aufgaben wahrnimmt. Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass in der Gebührenordnung irgendwo eine Stundenabrede zulässig wäre. Lerne aber ggfls. auch gern dazu http://www.notare.nrw.de/notar.html

Naja, hoffen wir, dass erstens rct gut ausheilt, zweitens seinen Schaden ersetzt bekommt und drittens die Rahmenhersteller ihre Konstruktionen und/oder ihre Herstellungsprozesse überdenken.

Und jetzt kommt die eigentliche Spitze an Dich, Bully: Wirklich zu Hause bin ich in Essen - Nordrhein-Westfalen.


----------



## ilex (16. Dezember 2005)

FloII schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie kommt der Herr Richter ohne Gutachten zu seinem Ergebnis?
> 
> Flo



auf Grundlage einer überzeugenden sachlichen Darstellung, den Herrn Gutachter gibt es nicht. Auch beschäftigt sich das (Zivil)Gericht nicht damit ob die Darstellungsweise von Rose oder die von André zutreffend ist. Der Rahmen ist ausdrücklich für Race/Marathon als sehr gut und für Alpencross als gut geeignet beworben, m.E. reicht es schlüssig darzustellen, daß der Rahmen innerhalb bzw. weit unterhalb der für den beworbenen Verwendungszweck üblichen Beanspruchungen gebrochen ist, also z.B. anhand der vorliegenden Verletzungen und der weiteren Schäden am Bike


----------



## FloII (16. Dezember 2005)

ilex schrieb:
			
		

> auf Grundlage einer überzeugenden sachlichen Darstellung, den Herrn Gutachter gibt es nicht. Auch beschäftigt sich das (Zivil)Gericht nicht damit ob die Darstellungsweise von Rose oder die von André zutreffend ist. Der Rahmen ist ausdrücklich für Race/Marathon als sehr gut und für Alpencross als gut geeignet beworben, m.E. reicht es schlüssig darzustellen, daß der Rahmen innerhalb bzw. weit unterhalb der für den beworbenen Verwendungszweck üblichen Beanspruchungen gebrochen ist, also z.B. anhand der vorliegenden Verletzungen und der weiteren Schäden am Bike



Dann wird Fa. Rose argumentieren, auf Grund der Erfahrung, Berechnung und der bekannten Reklaquote kann der Schaden niht auf Grund normalen Gebrauchs entstanden sein. Dies wird an Hand ein paar toller Grafiken und Prozentzahlen belegt Ursache könne aber ein Drop von 2 Metern sein. Und was macht Herr Richter dann? Wem wird er wohl glauben? Der großen Firma mit der großen Erfahrung und den tollen Zahlen oder dem Schüler, der alles oder nix erzählen kann? Gäbe es Zeugen, wär das was anderes, aber so ....


Flo


----------



## ilex (16. Dezember 2005)

Entscheident ist, daß der Anwalt seine Sache richtig macht, anhand des Schadensbildes sollte schon der 1-Meter-Drop auszuschließen sein.



			
				FloII schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wird Fa. Rose argumentieren, auf Grund der Erfahrung, Berechnung und der bekannten Reklaquote kann der Schaden niht auf Grund normalen Gebrauchs entstanden sein. Dies wird an Hand ein paar toller Grafiken und Prozentzahlen belegt Ursache könne aber ein Drop von 2 Metern sein. Und was macht Herr Richter dann? Wem wird er wohl glauben? Der großen Firma mit der großen Erfahrung und den tollen Zahlen oder dem Schüler, der alles oder nix erzählen kann? Gäbe es Zeugen, wär das was anderes, aber so ....
> 
> 
> Flo


----------



## FloII (16. Dezember 2005)

ilex schrieb:
			
		

> Entscheident ist, daß der Anwalt seine Sache richtig macht, anhand des Schadensbildes sollte schon der 1-Meter-Drop auszuschließen sein.



Wie kann denn ein Anwalt das Schadensbild beurteilen? Wow, warum bin ich Ing. und hab ned auf Rechtsanwalt studiert ?
Mit den Fotos, die wir jetzt haben, könnte das ganz genauso die Ursache für dne Bruch sein. Erst eine Untersuchung des Bruchbildes bzw. des Gefüges kann da Klarheit bringen.

Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMax (16. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

bevor ihr euch zerfleischt. Nochmals zur Beweislastumkehr:

Rose ist in der Pflicht. Die müssen nicht beweisen, dass der Bruch auch durch einen x-Meter-Drop entstanden sein könnte, sondern weit mehr. Nämlich, dass der Bruch mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit durch unsachgemäßen Gebrauch entstanden ist. Bleibt ein Gutachter im Ungewissen, d.h. er kann das nicht nachweisen, dann geht die Beweisunsicherheit zu Lasten von Rose -> André gewinnt den Prozess.

Grüße,
Max


----------



## Bully (16. Dezember 2005)

@Haardfahrer

na dann habe ich aber wirklich Deinen rheinischen Humor vermisst. Den möchte ich mir als Landeshauptstädter aber nicht nehmen lassen.


----------



## ilex (16. Dezember 2005)

dazu besteht auch nicht der geringste Grund, wo lebst Du? Hier sind es um die null Grad, es ist dunkel und pißt. Damals am Clondike haben sie unter vergleichbaren Bedingungen die Colts eingesammelt und die Nutten weggesperrt.



			
				Bully schrieb:
			
		

> @Haardfahrer
> 
> na dann habe ich aber wirklich Deinen rheinischen Humor vermisst.


----------



## Blauer Vogel (17. Dezember 2005)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, dem Richter fehlt der notwendige technische Sachverstand. Den kann und muß er nicht selbst haben.
> 
> Ich würde das Pferd gern einmal anders herum aufzäumen und damit rct auch ein wenig Futter geben.
> 
> ...


Ich poste mal eine Tabelle über Kräfte, die Bikes bei Tests aushalten müssen:
http://www.efbe.de/efbedown/Deutsch/Leistungsklassen.pdf 

Weitere Links zu Tests:
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/rinard/standards.htm 

http://www.bva-bielefeld.de/radmarkt/newsartikel.php?back=archiv&id=411

Die Prüfungen oder besondere Stabilität nützt aber alles nichts, wenn ein Fehler im Material vorhanden ist oder wenn z.B. beim Konifizieren etwas falsch gemacht wird. Wenn der Rahmen doch von vornherein schon "kaputt" war, egal ob sichtbar oder unsichtbar, hält er nicht lange, egal wie stabil er gebaut wurde. 

Wie ist das eigentlich mit einer Haftpflichtversicherung des Händlers? Ich denke mir, normalerweise müsste doch ein Händler eine Versicherung haben für solche Schäden. Sonst müsste der kleine Händler evtl. einem Kunden eine lebenslange Rente zahlen. Warum kann Rose nicht einfach auf eine Versicherung zurückgreifen?


----------



## ilex (17. Dezember 2005)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich poste mal eine Tabelle über Kräfte, die Bikes bei Tests aushalten müssen:


lateral und dort nicht auf Bruchgrenze schon garnicht auf Schocklast sondern auf Flex getestet http://sheldonbrown.com/rinard_frametest.html
... but since my test was designed to evaluate lateral (and a bit of torsional) stiffness only, and not vertical stiffness..
und Ermüdung kann ja überhaupt nicht sein http://www.bva-bielefeld.de/radmarkt/newsartikel.php?back=archiv&id=411 im Gegensatz zu denen ihren Starrgabeln flext der da Rahmen nur einmal. 1500 Gram Alu mit Ziel Testsieger im Biketest-Steifigkeitsmagazin verbaut. Vielleicht hatte vor dem Sonderfall dynamischer Belastung Überfahren einer Fahrbahnschwelle ja jemand mit nem scharfen Fingernagel übers Unterrohr gekratzt.


----------



## RajHid (18. Dezember 2005)

also gesetz dem fall RTC ist wo gegengefahren wodurch der rahmen gebrochen ist dann sollte ja zumindest die gabel auch entsprechende schäden (nach hinten gebogen) aufweisen 

wenn er wo runtergesprungen ist wo er nicht runterspringen sollte dann lügt er und ist selber schuld gesetz dem fall es war nicht hoher als 50 cm 

ist er normal gefahren wie er sagt dann ist der rahmen fehlerhaft und rose haftet 
und ehrlich gesagt wer würde so vermessen sein und erst sein bike schrotten und dann versuchen das teil ersetzt zu bekommen wenn man genau weiß das man selber schuld hatt 

PS wo bleiben die Fotos ???


----------



## pongi (18. Dezember 2005)

du glaubst gar nicht wie dreist manche leute sind.


----------



## FloII (19. Dezember 2005)

RajHid schrieb:
			
		

> und ehrlich gesagt wer würde so vermessen sein und erst sein bike schrotten und dann versuchen das teil ersetzt zu bekommen wenn man genau weiß das man selber schuld hatt



Sag mal, wo lebst Du? Hierzulande versuchen dermaßen viele erst mal ihr Glück. Mal dumm stellen, und schaun, ob die blöde Firma drauf reinfällt.

Florian


----------



## KommissarZufall (19. Dezember 2005)

....anders machen's die Firmen doch auch nicht....


----------



## FloII (19. Dezember 2005)

chilipeppersfan schrieb:
			
		

> ....anders machen's die Firmen doch auch nicht....



Zum Glück nicht alle ..... sonst würde jeder "Streitfall" so wie hier enden  

Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (19. Dezember 2005)

chilipeppersfan schrieb:
			
		

> ....anders machen's die Firmen doch auch nicht....


Oh doch, bei meinem Poison Curare wurde nach reichlich 2 Jahren der Hinterbau ohne Diskussion getauscht, nachdem er gerissen war. Da hat keiner gefragt, was ich mit dem Bike veranstaltet habe.
Und der Poison Rahmen ist als Fully billiger als der HT-Rahmen. So viel zum Thema: "Versender sind immer unkulant..."


----------



## Alphamännchen (19. Dezember 2005)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich poste mal eine Tabelle über Kräfte, die Bikes bei Tests aushalten müssen:
> http://www.efbe.de/efbedown/Deutsch/Leistungsklassen.pdf
> 
> Weitere Links zu Tests:
> ...




http://www.efbe.de/efbedown/Deutsch/Leistungsklassen.pdf 

Wenn der Rahmen eines Rennrades gem. Test bei "High Performance" fast die gleichen Kräfte bei einem Sprung (!) wie der eines MTB's aushalten soll, geht die Aussagekraft doch wohl gegen Null - liege ich da falsch?

Das liest sich für mich wie: "Rennrad und MTB müssen unbeschadet einen Bierdeckel überfahren können".


----------



## ilex (19. Dezember 2005)

Alphamännchen schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.efbe.de/efbedown/Deutsch/Leistungsklassen.pdf
> 
> Wenn der Rahmen eines Rennrades gem. Test bei "High Performance" fast die gleichen Kräfte bei einem Sprung (!) wie der eines MTB's aushalten soll, geht die Aussagekraft doch wohl gegen Null - liege ich da falsch?
> 
> Das liest sich für mich wie: "Rennrad und MTB müssen unbeschadet einen Bierdeckel überfahren können".



hunderttausend Bierdeckel in Folge


----------



## FloII (19. Dezember 2005)

ilex schrieb:
			
		

> hunderttausend Bierdeckel in Folge



Hundertausend Bierdeckel können zermürbender sein, als ein Brokhaus - beim Fahren und beim "Lesen"


----------



## rtc (19. Dezember 2005)

Moin,
genau. Und weil ich weiss, dass ich Schuld war, leg ich jetzt extra noch Geld drauf und bezahl den Anwalt. Du hasts - Gratulation. Der wirds schon richten, auch wenn ich eigentlich 2m gesprungen bin.

Ich mag zwar auch dreist sein, aber voellig kaputt im Hirn bin ich auch noch ned . 

Wenn mir der Rahmen nicht grad waehrend der Fahrt unterm Hintern weggefault waere, wuerd ich vielleicht auch noch anders reden aber das ist einfach zu viel.

Gruesse,
André


----------



## tractor (20. Dezember 2005)

FloII schrieb:
			
		

> Hundertausend Bierdeckel können zermürbender sein, als ein Brokhaus - beim Fahren und beim "Lesen"



du erwartest doch nicht wirklich, dass alle den Unterschied zwischen den unterschiedlichen Belastungsarten nachvollziehen können? Und vielleicht noch die Auswirkungen von Kerbwirkung oder Korngrenzenkorrosion verstehen?
Wie wär´s denn mal mit einem lang dauernden Gewaltbruch


----------



## FloII (20. Dezember 2005)

rtc schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> genau. Und weil ich weiss, dass ich Schuld war, leg ich jetzt extra noch Geld drauf und bezahl den Anwalt. Du hasts - Gratulation. Der wirds schon richten, auch wenn ich eigentlich 2m gesprungen bin.
> Ich mag zwar auch dreist sein, aber voellig kaputt im Hirn bin ich auch noch ned



Ich habe nicht gesagt, daß Du so dreist bist - ich sage nur, daß manche Leute so dreist sind.
Mich hat - nur als Beispiel - letztens ein Autofahrer angefahren und mich dann per Privatklage verklagt, weil ich ihm sein Auto zerdellt hab. 

Florian

PS: Er hat übrigens verloren


----------



## RajHid (20. Dezember 2005)

also rtc weiter drann bleiben und moir endlich mal pics ins netz stellen die auch was taugen !!! PS ich habe dsl !!!

@tractor 
guter insider fast so gut wie ein sprödbruch in hochduktilem material !!!   

PS ich habe meine FEDER gabel grade bei Canyon in reperatur 
das gewinde ist schon in ordnung 
jetzt muss nur noch das öl gewechselt werden und irgendwas mit den dichtungen in ordnung gebracht werden 

und bei nachfragen zum preis was es den kosten würde fragt man sich wieso ein normales MTB geschäft so teuer ist 

ALSO rtc wenne deine kole wieder hast geh zur konkurenz!!! 
bin bis jetzt voll zurfrieden mit CANYON


----------



## rtc (20. Dezember 2005)

Moin,
naja, ist leider recht schwer, ne Digicam aufzutreiben (alles Technikmuffel im Bekanntenkreis...)

Hab noch einige Bilder der Felge gemacht, so gut es ging. 16 und 17 zeigen die rechte Seite, 18 und 19 die gleiche Stelle an der anderen Flanke.

Termin mit dem Anwalt musste ich auf Freitag verschieben, da klappts dann aber zumindest sicher.

Gruesse, André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (20. Dezember 2005)

Tach, 
nachdem ich das Schadensbild der Felge gesehen habe, muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. Vor zwei Jahren habe ich mir auch eine Felge kaputtgefahren, die danach fast genauso ausgeschaut hat wie auf den Bildern. Ich bin bergab über einen im Gras versteckten Steinbrocken gefahren und hatte Glück dass ich nicht gestürzt bin. Mein Rocky Mountain Vertex (Rahmengewicht ca. 1600g) war damals schon 8 Jahre alt und fährt heute noch.
Wenn die Firma Rose die Garantieleistung aufgrund der verbeulten Felge verweigert, ist das in meinen Augen wirklich ein Armutszeugnis.


----------



## perponche (20. Dezember 2005)

X-Wejch-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Tach,
> Wenn die Firma Rose die Garantieleistung aufgrund der verbeulten Felge verweigert, ist das in meinen Augen wirklich ein Armutszeugnis.


...und vor allem sehr dämlich. Eine Dozentin an einer Fachhochschule war sehr interessiert, als ich davon erzählte, weil sie es als Fallbeispiel in einer Vorlesungsreihe über Qualitätsmängel im Mangement (irgendwas mit sieben Todsünden oder so) verwenden will. Ich habe ihr einen Ausdruck gemacht. Vielleicht nennt sie ja auch den Roseversand beim Namen und so pflanzt sich das fort unter jungen Leuten. Rund 10.300 Zugriffe hier im Thread, das Bike praktisch nagelneu, der Betroffene ein Fahrschüler, da "stimmen" alle Zutaten für ein PR-Desaster. Es ist heutzutage absolutes Anfängerwissen im Managementtraining, dass man in einem solchen Fall nachgibt, sich entschuldigt und mit einer entsprechenden Geste Goodwill zu reparieren sucht. Der Standortnachteil Deutschland befindet sich eben häufig oben in der Birne des Managements


----------



## FloII (20. Dezember 2005)

perponche schrieb:
			
		

> ...und vor allem sehr dämlich. Eine Dozentin an einer Fachhochschule war sehr interessiert, als ich davon erzählte, weil sie es als Fallbeispiel in einer Vorlesungsreihe über Qualitätsmängel im Mangement (irgendwas mit sieben Todsünden oder so) verwenden will.



Klar, Du kannst in jeder Schulung über das Thema lernen: Eine sauber abgewickelte Reklamation hat einen positiveren Effekt als keine Rekla. Derjenige, der sich bei der Rekla gut behandelt fühlt, wird darüber erzählen. Einem dem nix kaputt gegangen ist, der hat nix zu erzählen, der mit Defekt hat das.
Das soll jetzt ned heißen, daß man in seine Produkte versteckte Fehler einbauen sollte ....   

Florian


----------



## Scale99 (21. Dezember 2005)

Kann einfach nicht verstehen wie Rose seinen guten Ruf verspielt !


----------



## Haardtfahrer (21. Dezember 2005)

Ich könnte Dir dies genauer erläutern, da ich auch gut ausgebildeter Mediator bin, das wäre aber sehr umfangreich. Vielleicht so viel: Rose hat zunächst auf die Reklamation (Infragestellen des Status des Herstellers, Eingriff in die finanzielle Sphäre) eine Gegenposition aufgebaut. Als die nicht half, einen Streithelfer gesucht (Gutachter), ohne dem Anspruchsteller die Möglichkeit zu geben, den bestehenden Hierachieunterschied (Armer Schüler - großer Händler) zu ebnen. Hierdurch hat sich der Konflikt verschärft, da wieder in einer Kommunikation zurückzukommen ist schwierig, aber mit professioneller Hilfe möglich (Mediator).

Die Tür ist sicher noch nicht zu, zumindest signalisiert rtc hier ja durchgängig seine Gesprächsbereitschaft. Rose bietet keine echte Öffnung, daher blieb für rtc lediglich der Weg über die staatliche Hilfe (Anwalt bietet Rechtsschutz durch Klage, dann Entscheidung des Gerichts).

Das Management scheint da wirklich nicht geschult zu sein. Leider sparen die Unternehmen seit vielen Jahren an der Beratung und Fortbildung. Das rächt sich irgendwann und wird dann zum Strukturproblem der Gesamtwirtschaft.

Aus meiner Sicht als Anwalt und Mediator wäre es für Rose immer noch allein wegen der tatsächlichen Kosten billiger, auf den Kunden stärker zuzugehen. Da brauche ich den Imageschaden gar nicht einzurechnen.

Haardtfahrer


----------



## Piefke (21. Dezember 2005)

Scale99 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann einfach nicht verstehen wie Rose seinen guten Ruf verspielt !


Die denken wahrscheinlich: Ist der Ruf erst ´mal ruiniert, lebt sich´s völlig ungeniert.
Ich finde es kurzsichtig und kundenunfreundlich. Ich habe bisher nur einmal etwas bei Rose gekauft und dabei wird es auch bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (21. Dezember 2005)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Aus meiner Sicht als Anwalt und Mediator wäre es für Rose immer noch allein wegen der tatsächlichen Kosten billiger, auf den Kunden stärker zuzugehen. Da brauche ich den Imageschaden gar nicht einzurechnen.
> 
> Haardtfahrer


Da sprichste wahre Worte, ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen warum Rose wegen so einem "geringen" Streitwert der es ursprünglich ja mal war so einen Zirkus veranstaltet.
Schade & letztenendes selber Schuld.


----------



## Blauer Vogel (21. Dezember 2005)

Vielleicht liest Rose das hier ja gar nicht. André hat zwar geschrieben, dass er den Link in den Brief gesetzt hat, aber ob die sich wirklich die Mühe machen und das hier lesen? Der Brief liegt vielleicht bei einem Sachbearbeiter und nicht bei der Geschäftsleitung. Und den Sachbearbeiter interessiert das hier wahrscheinlich nicht. Sowieso glaube ich kaum, dass jetzt von alleine noch was von Rose kommt. Das ist wie beim Schachspiel. Rose hat jetzt einen Zug gemacht (Brief geschrieben), jetzt ist André bzw. sein Anwalt wieder an der Reihe.


----------



## perponche (21. Dezember 2005)

@blauer Vogel
Ich glaube eher das ist das verbreitete Patriarchensydrom bei mittelständischen Familienunternehmen, die in der Aufbauphase richtig gut waren und dann Schwierigkeiten haben sich professionell aufzustellen. Der Patriarch hat das Unternehmen schließlich aufgebaut, er kann alles und weiß alles, ist beratungsresistent und duldet keine anderen Götter neben sich. Marketing: er weiß doch selber am besten was die Kunden brauchen, Unternehmenskommunikation: neumodischer Quatsch, das macht er selber mit links und nebenbei, und Unternehmenskultur: lol. Und irgendwann naht schleichend der Unternehmensinfarkt, wie tausendmal gehabt siehe Dassler 1 als er seinerzeit Puma runtergewirtschaftet hat, Dassler 2 der seinerzeit Adidas runtergebracht hat, Grundig, Fichtel & Sachs und viele viele andere.

Aber warum sollten wir nicht mal die Mailbox von Roseversand mit ein paar hundert E-mails zuballern und ihm in höflicher Form klarmachen, dass die Bikefreunde sein Verhalten unprofessionell und unfreundlich finden und deutlich missbilligen. Man könnte ja mal einen Mustertext hier in den thread stellen, was haltet Ihr davon? Wäre ja auch ein interessantes sozialwissenschaftliches Experiment, bei wieviel Kundenprotest sowas zum Erfolg führt. Wenn man das lange genug am kochen hält, knickt er ein, da bin ich sicher.


----------



## felgenbremser (21. Dezember 2005)

Es gibt keine bessere Chance, einen zufriedenen Kunden zu gewinnen, als eine Reklamation.

(Sorry, musste einfach mal meinen Senf dazugeben...)


----------



## TimTailor (21. Dezember 2005)

perponche schrieb:
			
		

> @blauer Vogel
> 
> Aber warum sollten wir nicht mal die Mailbox von Roseversand mit ein paar hundert E-mails zuballern und ihm in höflicher Form klarmachen, dass die Bikefreunde sein Verhalten unprofessionell und unfreundlich finden und deutlich missbilligen. Man könnte ja mal einen Mustertext hier in den thread stellen, was haltet Ihr davon? Wäre ja auch ein interessantes sozialwissenschaftliches Experiment, bei wieviel Kundenprotest sowas zum Erfolg führt. Wenn man das lange genug am kochen hält, knickt er ein, da bin ich sicher.



Hallo zusammen,
ich finde das Verhalten von Rose zwar auch unter aller S** aber solche Aktionen sind zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt eher kontraproduktiv. Wartet erst einmal ab, wie rtc sich am Ende mir Rose einigt.
Vielleicht sollte man aber den Fall als Anlass nehmen, und mal ein Händlerranking einführen, analog zu dem auf eBAY (falls es da keine rechtlichen Probleme gibt) Ich denke, die "Brüder" aus dem Rennradforum würde sowas auch interessieren. 
Um so etwas vernünftig aufzuziehen sollten aber klare Regeln aufgestellt werden, wofür es Plus- oder Minuspunkte gibt.
Was meint ihr?

Viele Grüße Tim


----------



## Blauer Vogel (21. Dezember 2005)

perponche schrieb:
			
		

> Aber warum sollten wir nicht mal die Mailbox von Roseversand mit ein paar hundert E-mails zuballern und ihm in höflicher Form klarmachen, dass die Bikefreunde sein Verhalten unprofessionell und unfreundlich finden und deutlich missbilligen. Man könnte ja mal einen Mustertext hier in den thread stellen, was haltet Ihr davon? Wäre ja auch ein interessantes sozialwissenschaftliches Experiment, bei wieviel Kundenprotest sowas zum Erfolg führt. Wenn man das lange genug am kochen hält, knickt er ein, da bin ich sicher.



Das halte ich jetzt nichts von. Wer weiß was daraus entsteht. Vielleicht schadet es.


----------



## feuchtefurunkel (22. Dezember 2005)

Moinsen,

Rose verfolgt das hier ganz genau da könnt ihr sicher sein!

Wünsch allen nen schönes Fest, und dem André nen neuen Rahmen  
vielleicht nich unbedingt von Rose


----------



## FloII (22. Dezember 2005)

feuchtefurunkel schrieb:
			
		

> Rose verfolgt das hier ganz genau da könnt ihr sicher sein!



Wie kommst Du zu dieser glorreichen Erkenntnis?  

Flo


----------



## Alphamännchen (22. Dezember 2005)

feuchtefurunkel schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> 
> Rose verfolgt das hier ganz genau da könnt ihr sicher sein!
> 
> ...




Ja, das ist bei der Geschäftsleitung (allen voran Erwin Rose himself) von Rose jeden Morgen das gleiche Ritual:

Zuerst die ganzen geistreichen Ergüsse hier studieren, die am Tag und des Nachts zusammenlaboriert wurden, und danach gemeinsam die Teletubbis gucken. Hernach (das ist Märchensprache) - zum abreagieren - diverse Abmahnungen schreiben und die Putzfrauen zusammenschei(ß)en.

Noch zwei Mal schlafen, dann kommt der Weihnachtsmann!!!


----------



## feuchtefurunkel (22. Dezember 2005)

FloII schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommst Du zu dieser glorreichen Erkenntnis?
> 
> Flo



das bleibt mein glorreiches Jeheimnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horstj (22. Dezember 2005)

Wie gehts jetzt weiter mit dem Anwalt?

Wenn das alles so stimmt wie geschildert, läuft es doch darauf hinaus, daß OP auf die Erfüllung der Garantie bestehen muß (Schmerzensgeld kann er sich ja überlegen) und Rose dann entweder ein Gutachten bestellt oder es einen Gang vors Gericht gibt. Ein Gutachter wird dann letztlich klären müssen, ob Roses Zweifel an der Schilderung des Unfallherganges berechtigt sind, d.h. ob die Kräfte, die eine Verformung der Felge verursacht haben, einen entsprechenden Bruch des Rahmens zur Folge haben konnten oder auch eine Vorschädigung des Rahmens, falls die Felge vor dem eigentlichen Unfall beschädigt wurde. (Frage: gibt es Spuren an den Speichen/Nippeln, an der Gabel, am Reifen etc.). Wobei meine Meinung ist, daß mir das unwahrscheinlich erscheint. ABER: es erscheint mir auch unwahrscheinlich, daß das Vorderteil über den Boden rutschend irgendwo dagegen schlägt, den Reifen durchdrückt und dann die Felge so verformt wird. Das Vorderteil müsste eher aus grösserer Höhe gefallen sein oder stark gewirbelt haben?

So weit das aus den Bildern erkennbar ist (also gar nicht  ) ist das Vorderrad leicht schräg auf ein starres dünnes Rohr oder ähnliches geknallt. Am Reifen ist nichts (Abschabungen etc.) erkennbar. Richtig?


----------



## rtc (22. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
also mit grosser Hoehe war nix, da der ganze Spass auf nahezu ebenem Boden passiert ist (sieht man von der kleinen Bodenwelle mal ab). Am Reifen selbst ist nichts zu erkennen. 

Ich weiss nicht, wie diese Delle in die Felge kommt, aber ich denke (siehe oben), dass ich die Haende am Lenker hatte und mein Gewicht noch mitgewirkt hat.

Das Rad ist vermutlichen an die Kante einer der quadratischen Gelaenderstuetzen aus Holz geschlagen (obwohl ich dort nirgends Spuren erkennen konnte).

Gruesse,
André


----------



## perponche (22. Dezember 2005)

feuchtefurunkel schrieb:
			
		

> Rose verfolgt das hier ganz genau da könnt ihr sicher sein!
> D


Glaub ich nicht, denn sowas kann Kaufentscheidungen kosten, zumal so ein Thread jahrelang via Suchfunktion der Nachwelt erhalten bleibt und der Goodwill Langzeitschäden davonträgt. Nein, so blöde kann Roseversand nicht sein, sonst hätte man die Notbremse gezogen.

Bikekauf: wie geht man denn vor? Ich selber bin gerade dabei mir ein Bike im Bereich Allmountain 130 mm Federweg anzuschaffen und es sind als Ergebnis der Recherche noch drei Kandidaten im Rennen. Darunter das KTM Prowler AT 1, das mir vom Aussehen und der Ausstattung her gut gefällt (bisschen in Richtung Kona Dawg). Eines der ersten Dinge nach Anforderung des Katalogs: ich schau erstmal im heimatlichen Forum der österreichischen Kollegen (bikeboard.at) in der Suchfunktion, ob dort unfreundliche Dinge über KTM stehen: nein, is nich. Ich stelle einen Thread rein und frage die österreichischen Biker, was für einen Leumund KTM denn hinsichtlich customer support und Kulanz im Reklamationsfalle hat: sehr freundliche und positive Beurteilungen, die "Verbraucherschufa" (so kann man die Archive der Bikeforen ja sehen) ist sauber!! (http://www.nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?t=42486&highlight=KTM)
Wäre ich da auf sowas wie hier über Roseversand gestoßen wäre KTM für mich sofort aus dem Rennen gewesen, ich will mich nicht ärgern, dazu ist mir meine Lebenszeit zu kostbar. Und ein einziger Nichtkauf ist schon teurer als der ganze Reklamationsheckmeck hier.


----------



## Dafi (22. Dezember 2005)

feuchtefurunkel schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> 
> Rose verfolgt das hier ganz genau da könnt ihr sicher sein!
> 
> ...




100% ig!  

Dafi

dieses Forum ist mittlerweile bei Handel und Herstellern bekannt  
- ich (die) bin (sind) doch nicht blöd -


----------



## robjo (25. Dezember 2005)

Ich wollte mir eigentlich genau dieses Rad kaufen, da mir heuer leider mein Hai- Bike- Fully  Rahmen am Tretlager gebrochen ist und Hai- Bike es nicht mal nötig fand auf mehrmalige Mails zu antworten. Passierte natürlich 3 Monate nach Ablauf der Gewährleistung und mehr Garantie gibts nicht, aber bei nicht gerade billigen Marken erwartet man wenigsten etwas Kulanz.  
Also dachte ich mir Rose toll 10 Jahre Garantie auf Rahmenbruch. Noch dazu die Aussage im Katalog:"10 Jahre tauschen wir Ihnen gratis jeden gebrochenen Rahmen", hatte mich überzeugt. Na klar natürlich nur bei sachgemässen Gebrauch, aber wenn das so streng zu ungunsten des Kunden ausgelegt wird, nein dankeschön. Es werden sich nämlich an jedem MTB, das bestimmungsgemäß benutzt wird, Spuren  finden die man als Unfallschäden auslegen kann.

Fazit: Kein Rose Rad auch wenn ich es eigentlich gerne gehabt hätte, denn auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter. Jetzt schau ich mal zum Händler in Nachbarort.


----------



## pongi (25. Dezember 2005)

na toll. und das sagst du jetzt wo ich mir die hai-bikes näher anschaue? *grml*

welches modell war das denn bei dir?


----------



## robjo (25. Dezember 2005)

Ein Hai- Ride, siehe Anhang.
War mein Traumrad bis zum Bruch.  
3 Jahre gefahren, ca. 5000 km, vor allem Teer und Forststrassen und keine Sprünge.


----------



## pongi (25. Dezember 2005)

wird ja immer besser. hatte auch das ride im auge. aber eben ein etwas neueres modell. wollte es aber für ein wenig mehr als nur asphalt und schotter einsetzen


----------



## robjo (25. Dezember 2005)

Ja kann man aber kaum noch vergleichen, da der neue Rahmen ja eine ganz andere Geometrie hat.
Mich stört ja auch nicht unbedingt der Rahmenbruch, da der bei Alu durch Materialermüdung schon vorkommen kann, und da das ganze bei niedriger Geschwindikeit passiert ist, ist mir auch nichts passiert. War ja bis dahin voll zufrieden mit dem Rad und hätte mir auch wieder einen Hai besorgt, aber die fehlende Kommunikation hat mich abgeschreckt. Uvp war 2199, hab über 1600  dafür hingelegt, da erwarte man wenigstens eine Antwort. Nach den Feiertagen werd ich dort mal anrufen und fragen ob das immer so ist.
Dazu kommt noch, dass ich das Rad über einen E- Bay Händler gekauft habe und von daher auch keine Ünterstützung kommt, daher wir das nächste Rad beim Händler in der Nähe gekauft. 
Wäre vieleicht alles anders gelaufen wenn ich das Rad bei einem ansässigen Hai- Bike Händler gekauft hätte und der nachgefragt hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## perponche (25. Dezember 2005)

Huuuuuuhuuuuuh...aufwachen Erwin Rose!!! Im französischen Schwesterforum velovert ist es in solchen Fällen guter Brauch, dass der Hersteller sich herablässt, im Forum Stellung zu nehmen, eine Frage der Höflichkeit und der guten Umgangsformen. Hierzulande geht Bodo Probst für FUSION mit gutem Beispiel voran und tut das auch, hat mir gut gefallen, das hebt das Image der Marke. QUOUSQUE TANDEM - das ist nicht das was Sie denken sondern lateinisch und heißt: Wie lange noch??!


----------



## Leopol (25. Dezember 2005)

Hallo, 

hab mir die Geschichte grad mal durchgelesen- was sagt also der Anwalt?
Statt hier weiter Experten und Pseudoexpertenmeinungen zu posten die alle 
ihren Senf dazugeben müssten, sollte RTC einfach handel (sofern nix an der 
Geschichte Faul ist). Immerhin sind seit dem Bruch schon 6 Wochen 
vergangen. Das ganze Forum würde profitieren wenn sich nur Leute mit 
fundierter Kenntniss melden würden - alles andere verunsichert nur und ist 
eher was fürn Stammtisch. Hier soll niemand persönlich angegriffen werden, 
doch kann ein Forum nur ein Gewinn sein, wenn jeder weiss wovon er redet, 
und das 10. Posting mit Diskussion der Bruchränder nervt einfach nur.



Frohe Weihnachten

PS: RM - da weiss man was man hat!


----------



## punkt (25. Dezember 2005)

Leopol schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hab mir die Geschichte grad mal durchgelesen- was sagt also der Anwalt?
> Statt hier weiter Experten und Pseudoexpertenmeinungen zu posten die alle
> ...





ich glaube dein post nervt viel mehr als die anderen


----------



## perponche (25. Dezember 2005)

Leopol schrieb:
			
		

> Frohe Weihnachten


Bist wohl nicht ganz auf dem Laufenden oder Bush-Anhänger.
Sportliche Festtage
perponche


----------



## rtc (25. Dezember 2005)

Naja, der Anwalt wird sich mit Rose in Verbindung setzen. Ich hoffe man denkt nochmal darueber nach, anstatt auf Stur zu schalten.

Gruesse,
André


----------



## FloII (25. Dezember 2005)

robjo schrieb:
			
		

> War ja bis dahin voll zufrieden mit dem Rad und hätte mir auch wieder einen Hai besorgt, aber die fehlende Kommunikation hat mich abgeschreckt.



Auch an Dich nochmal die Info, daß in der Fahrradbranche grad Haupturlaubszeit ist, nachdem  im Sommer alle Radln wollen und komischerweise im Winter ned .
Im Winter können soche Fragen schon mal etwas länger dauern und es gibt alteingesessene Firmen, die eh die Kommunikation per Mail immer noch verschlafen haben 




			
				robjo schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre vieleicht alles anders gelaufen wenn ich das Rad bei einem ansässigen Hai- Bike Händler gekauft hätte und der nachgefragt hätte.



Nicht ganz unwarscheinlich. Der will ja - in der Regel - Dich als Kunden behalten und wird daher sich etwas mehr reinhängen als ein EBAY-Händler der primär nach dem Schema Geiz ist Geil handeln wird.

Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (26. Dezember 2005)

Hallo, 

ich habe jetzt nicht alle Postings hier gelesen, aber ich habe mir gerade mal die Fotos von dem gebrochenen Rahmen angeschaut. Ich bin zwar kein "Sachverständiger" aber ich finde schon das der Rahmen auf den Fotos so aussieht als sein er einer sehr starken Verzögerungskraft ausgesetzt gewesen. Wenn Rahmen aufgrund von Material Fehlern brechen, dann haben sie meistens einen saubern "Schnitt" an der Bruchstelle. Das ist aber nur meine Meinung als Laie. 

Ein Gutachten sollte Du überhaupt nicht erstellen. Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal versuchen mit dem Erwin Rose perösnlich zu sprechen. Normalerweise ist Rose sehr kulant. Sollte es jedoch keine Einigung geben, so wird die Sache ja vor Gericht landen. Das Gericht bestellt dann eventuell einen "Sachverständigen". 

Ich würde aber an deiner Stelle versuchen die Sache so mit der Firma Rose zu klären. 

Viel Glück und frohe Weihnachten. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Leopol (26. Dezember 2005)

Ja genau, 

diese Postings wie von Snopyracer brauchen wir! Er ließt sich nur die letzten 
Postings durch, ist Laie und hat also keine Ahnung von Werkstoffkunde, gibt 
aber seinen Senf dazu und der Spass beginnt von vorne ohne das wir einer 
Lösung auch nur einen Schritt näher gekommen sind. 

So wer möchte darf sich jetzt über mich aufregen - denke aber vorher 
darüber nach ob es wirklich gerechtfertigt ist, und das möglichst ohne 
subjektiven Einfluss. Micht störts aber eh nicht.

Ich lass euch jetzt auch in Ruhe - auf das Ihr zu einer konstruktiven Lösung 
kommt. Wenn nicht seid ihrs selber Schuld.  

PS: RM steht für Rocky Mountain (das sind die aus Cananda)


----------



## Christer (26. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,



			
				Leopol schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau,
> diese Postings wie von Snopyracer brauchen wir! Er ließt sich nur die letzten
> Postings durch, ist Laie und hat also keine Ahnung von Werkstoffkunde, gibt
> aber seinen Senf dazu und der Spass beginnt von vorne ohne das wir einer
> ...



Darf man in einem Forum immer nur eine Meinung vertreten die einem vorgegeben wird? Am besten noch deine Meinung? Oder ist ein Forum eventuell auch dafür gedacht, dass jeder seine Meinung äussern darf? 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## FloII (27. Dezember 2005)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin zwar kein "Sachverständiger" aber ich finde schon das der Rahmen auf den Fotos so aussieht als sein er einer sehr starken Verzögerungskraft ausgesetzt gewesen. Wenn Rahmen aufgrund von Material Fehlern brechen, dann haben sie meistens einen saubern "Schnitt" an der Bruchstelle.



Ich finde schon, daß ich glaube, daß Du keine Ahnung von Materialschäden hast.
 

Florian


----------



## Christer (28. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,



			
				FloII schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde schon, daß ich glaube, daß Du keine Ahnung von Materialschäden hast.
> 
> 
> Florian



Das darst Du ja auch glauben. Ich habe ja auch nichts anderes geschrieben. Allerdings glaube ich auch nicht das Rose sich bei einem wirklichen Material Fehler hier so "sturr" stellen würde. Das haben die für einen Rahmen der im EK so wenig kostet gar nicht nötig. 

Ein weiterer Punkt ist das eine Verhandlung vor dem AG sicher bis 18 Monate dauern kann. 

Daher noch mal der Tipp: Mit Rose gütlich einigen. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Raddon (28. Dezember 2005)

rtc, falls die finanzielle Belastung, das ganze bis zum Schluss durchzuziehen, für dich zu hoch ist, kannst du auch ein Paypalkonto einrichten. Ich denke, viele würden ein oder zwei Euro "spenden", um dich zu unterstützen, damit du das zu Ende führst.
500-700 Euro für das Gutachten (wie du geschrieben hast) sind ja nicht gerade ein Pappenstiel.


----------



## lens83 (28. Dezember 2005)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



natürlich darf man seine Meinung äußern. nur bringt es nicht viel, wenn man sich nur die letzten Postings durchliest und dann etwas schreibt, was im selben Thema schon hundert mal geschrieben worden ist. das ist halt nicht besonders konstruktiv.


----------



## punkt (28. Dezember 2005)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Das darst Du ja auch glauben. Ich habe ja auch nichts anderes geschrieben. Allerdings glaube ich auch nicht das Rose sich bei einem wirklichen Material Fehler hier so "sturr" stellen würde. Das haben die für einen Rahmen der im EK so wenig kostet gar nicht nötig.



du wirst dich wundern, aber oft geht es nur um s prinzip und um mangelnden willen zur einsicht. 

trotzdem sollte die man rose die möglichkeit geben, sich friedlioch zu einigen, vielleicht hilft ja schon die bloße tatsache das jetzt ein anwalt im spiel ist.


----------



## Piefke (28. Dezember 2005)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Daher noch mal der Tipp: Mit Rose gütlich einigen.


Tipp an Snoopyracer:





Die gütliche Einigung hat er schon versucht.


----------



## Christer (28. Dezember 2005)

Piefke schrieb:
			
		

> Tipp an Snoopyracer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit welchem Ansprechpartner bei Rose? Mit dem Geschäftsführer Erwin Rose selber?

Ich bin sicher ein kritischer Kunde, wahrscheinliche kritischer als die meisten von euch hier. Aber manchmal bringt eine gütliche Einigung einfach mehr. Ich glaube die meisten Leute hier wissen gar nicht wie eine Zivilklage mit Beweisführung in so einem Fall genau läuft. Das kann sehr viel Arbeit über einen sehr langen Zeitraum bedeuten. Die richtigen Worte mit der richtigen Person können einem in solch einm Fall eventuell diese Arbeit ersparen. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rtc (28. Dezember 2005)

"Mit welchem Ansprechpartner bei Rose? Mit dem Geschäftsführer Erwin Rose selber?"

Ja, mit dem Ergebnis 0.

Gruesse,
André


----------



## Alphamännchen (28. Dezember 2005)

Was muss das denn für ein unfähiger Geschäftsführer sein, kaum zu glauben!

Ich würde Dich, an Rose's Stelle, mit einem Maybach zuhause abholen lassen, zum Essen einladen und dann - zusammen mit einem neuen Rahmen und einer Flasche Schampus zur Versöhnung  -  wieder heim fahren.

Danach würde ich mich an den Computer setzen, den überaus werbewirksamen weiteren Verlauf dieses Threads genießen und mich
wie Ebenezer Scrooge aus der "Weihnachtsgeschichte" fühlen.


----------



## Schlammbader (28. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
als ich mich im Spätsommer auf die Suche nach einem neuen Bike machte und schließlich bei einem Fully landete ging ich vollkommen sicher davon aus, dass ich mit diesem Rad auch mal ein paar Treppenstufen oder etwas höhen hinunterspringen kann. Dafür ist es ja gefedert. Mit meinem alten ungefederten Stahlrahmen wollt ich es gar nicht erst versuchen. Da scheppern ja schon 3 Stufen gewaltig.

Ich verfolge diesen Thread von Anfang an. Inzwischen weiß ich schon nicht mehr recht, was ein solches Rad überhaupt aushalten können muss. Zumindest hoffe ich, dass mein Rad mehr aushält.

Heute habe ich zwei Krücken (Unterarmgehstützen) abgebrochen um mir die Bruchstellen anzusehen. Leider habe ich sie in der Arbeit vergessen und kann deshalb keine Fotos liefern.
Natürlich ist der Bruch nicht vergleichbar, weil die Rohre viel dünner sind, die Wandstärke aber viel kräftiger. Aber die Rohre sind glatt durchgebrochen, konisch (wie ein Locheisen) und nur auf der Innenseite der Biegung leicht ausgefranst. Eigentlich dachte ich, sie würden einfach einknicken. Aber sie sind tatsächlich einfach abgebrochen, das aber nicht so zickzack wie der Fahrradrahmen.

Trotzdem bleibt die Frage, ob ich vor meinem Radl Angst haben muss, oder ob es hält.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## FloII (28. Dezember 2005)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube die meisten Leute hier wissen gar nicht wie eine Zivilklage mit Beweisführung in so einem Fall genau läuft.



Mitlesen ist angesagt, wenn man mitschwätzen will ..... jetzt geht der ganze     von vorne los .....  hier haben schon Anwälte mitgeschrieben ...... 
ncoh Fragen? Ja? Dann erst mal den Rest des Threads lesen und dann nochmal posten

Florian - grad ne Zivilklage hinter sich


----------



## Mischiman (28. Dezember 2005)

Hallo rtc,
hallo Rest,

vielen Dank für diesen supertollen Beitrag.

*@rtc:* ich empfinde Dich hier als einen sehr fairen Geschädigten. Das finde ich toll.

Ich würde gerne noch etwas für Dich klarer ausformulieren: wenn Du etwas falsch machst wird man Dich dafür in die *Pflicht* nehmen. Wenn jemand anderes nun Dir Schaden zufügt, so ist es wiederum *Deine Pflicht, Dein Recht* einzufordern. Nur so kann unser Rechtssystem funktionieren. Daher wünsche ich mir, dass Du den Rechtsweg - gerne auch außergerichtlich - als Alternativenlos begreifst. 

Meiner Meinung nach sind Deine Chancen gut + so ein erster, gewonnener Rechtsstreit gibt Selbstbewusstsein und nimmt Dir Ohnmacht.


Über die Anwälte hier: erstmal stimme ich Euch in vielen Dingen zu. Die Tatsache, dass Ihr hier genauso wie jeder andere schreibt, sollte doch auch den einen oder anderen Leser hier umdenken und die Schubladen mal vergessen lassen. 

Ich habe irgendwann "meine" Anwältin gefunden, die zu uns passt, und die ist weder reich, noch gierig, noch doof. Sie ist Fachexperte auf Ihrem Gebiet, macht auch Fehler (wer nicht) und berät mich kompetent und günstig. Wenn was zu teuer werden droht (egal für welche Seite), dann reden wir drüber, solange, bis wir es machen oder beide einsehen, es besser zu lassen.

Daher rate ich rtc in jedem Fall auch jemandem mit Erfahrung. 

rtc, Rose ist ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen mit dem Ziel Bedarf zu decken und rentabel zu wirtschaften. Bei allen Aktionen, die Du gemeinsam mit oder ohne Rechtsbeistand planst, musst Du dies unbedingt bedenken. Versuche auch nicht, zu durchschauen, warum Rose dieses oder jenes macht oder das und des nicht. Das geht uns alle nichts an!

Du musst unbedingt sachlich bleiben/werden und auf die Erfüllung eines geschlossenen Vertrages pochen und vermitteln, warum der Vertrag nicht erfüllt ist, was schief läuft/lief und wie weiterer Schaden (=EURO) abgewendet bzw. auf Seite von Rose Gewinn gemacht werden kann.

Dabei lohnt sich u.U. auch ein Kompromiss bzw. Deine Kreativität.


Zum eigentlichen Schaden möchte ich nun auch was sagen:
Ich selbst bin Stahlfan und neuerdings z.T. auch Carbonfan. Da ich etwas zu schwer geworden bin, wiege ich mit Rucksack und Fahrrad komplett circa 140kg.

Mein Corratec ist aus Stahl, 6 Jahre alt und ich fahre wirklich wie eine gesenkte Sau! Bergab lässt sich das im Übrigen gar nicht verhindern. Bei allen technischen Raffinessen, die es in 6 Jahren dazu gab, interesiert mich jetzt doch eigentlich nur ein mehr dann je: Unzerstörbarkeit! 

Sicher, nichts ist unzerstörbar. Ein Baumarktfahrrad ist kein High-End-Velo! Frittenbude ist keine Gourmet-Küche. Aber alles hat eins gemein - und das haben die Anwälte sehr kurz und knapp formuliert: *es muss funktionieren!*

Das hat es hier nicht. Ein Beispiel: kaufst Du was im ALDI und es funktioniert nicht, nimmt ALDI es zurück. Das ist eine Selbstverständlichkeit, die man bei ALDI als sehr angenehm empfindet, weil es in Deutschland nicht selbstverständlich ist. Wenn Du beim Pizza-Mann ist und am Ende sagst, Du bist noch nicht satt, dann bringt der Dir noch was. SO und nicht anders muss es laufen. Und unser Recht gibt Dir genau diese Rechte, Du musst Sie nur noch einfordern!

Rege Dich nicht auf! Bleib sachlich! Ein Unternehmen mit einer solchen Service-Qualität ist ein sterbendes Unternehmen! Wir können es nicht wissen! 

Wir wissen aber alle jetzt schon, das unter dem Druck des Marktes andere Unternehmen Dir das geben werden, was Du brauchst, um ein zufriedender Kunde zu sein: das Gefühl, ein wertvolles, zuverlässiges und praktisches Produkt gekauft zu haben - das Gefühl, ein Mensch zu sein - und noch ein klitzekleines Bißschen mehr 

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


*PS.* an die anonymen Mitleser von ROSE: wir sind Eure Kunden.  Wir wollen Euch nicht betrügen.  Je länger die Angelegenheit dauert, desto mehr kostet uns alle das. Ein Kompromiss ist immer drin!


----------



## Mischiman (28. Dezember 2005)

Achso, ich habe übrigens viel Prozesserfahrung als Klagender mit 35 Jahren. Fast alles gewonnen, was ich nicht gewonnen habe, da hatte ich - im nachinein betrachtet - auch wirklich Unrecht!

Und ich wollte noch sagen, dass auch ROSE vermutlich zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr knapp besetzt sein wird, also nicht die Geduld verlieren!.

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## Christer (28. Dezember 2005)

FloII schrieb:
			
		

> Mitlesen ist angesagt, wenn man mitschwätzen will ..... jetzt geht der ganze     von vorne los .....  hier haben schon Anwälte mitgeschrieben ......
> ncoh Fragen? Ja? Dann erst mal den Rest des Threads lesen und dann nochmal posten
> 
> Florian - grad ne Zivilklage hinter sich



Kannst Du auch freundlicher schreiben oder fehlen dir dann die Argumente. 

Ich denke mal das ich gerade in diesem Fall schon die nötige Erfahrung habe. Das kannst Du mir glauben. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## FloII (29. Dezember 2005)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst Du auch freundlicher schreiben oder fehlen dir dann die Argumente.
> Ich denke mal das ich gerade in diesem Fall schon die nötige Erfahrung habe. Das kannst Du mir glauben.



Deine Erfahrung ist mir erst mal wurscht. Du willst wissen was ich und auch ein paar andere scheinbar für ein Problem mit Dir haben?
Du hast geschrieben, daß Du nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen hast mit dem Ergebnis, daß vieles was Du geschrieben hast längst geklärt ist oder klar ist, daß das hier nicht zu klären ist. 
Diejenigen die hier alles brav mitgelesen und mitdiskutiert haben,  sollen jetzt alles, was sie ein paar Seiten schon mal verhackstückt haben nochmal durchbasteln?
Mir fehlen sicher nicht die Argumente, Du widerholst nur längst gesagtes.

Florian


----------



## Scale99 (30. Dezember 2005)

Leg deinen Fall doch mal WISO vor. Das ist sicherlich ein Fall für das allerletzte ! Die Verbraucher sollten vor solchen Geschäftsgebaren gewarnt werden. 

Einen 0815 Rahmen in Taiwan für 20 Euro einkaufen und dann für das 30 fache Verhöckern !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tractor (30. Dezember 2005)

@Mischiman: sehr weise dein Beitrag.  

In der Aufzählung der "positiven" Kundenbetreuungen hast du den Arbeitgeber von Florian vergessen. Nach meinen Informationen suchen die den Fehler zuerst bei sich und verhalten sich im Zweifelsfall kulant, auch wenn der Kunde sich entgegen "dem gesunden Menschenverstand" verhält und den Schaden selbst verursacht hat.
Man muss seine Kunden selber betreuen, sonst macht es jemand anders.

Ich stehe übrigens in keiner Beziehung zum Arbeitgeber von Florian. Im Gegenteil, ich benutze seit Jahren das Produkt eines Wettbewerbers, der sich gegenüber seiner Kundschaft genau so fair verhält.


----------



## FloII (30. Dezember 2005)

Scale99 schrieb:
			
		

> Einen 0815 Rahmen in Taiwan für 20 Euro einkaufen und dann für das 30 fache Verhöckern !



Wenn man mit Radlrahmen so viel Geld machen kann, warum schnappst Du Ihnenn dann nicht das Geschäft weg und verkaufst den Kram für 40?

Florian


----------



## Christer (30. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,



			
				FloII schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Erfahrung ist mir erst mal wurscht. Du willst wissen was ich und auch ein paar andere scheinbar für ein Problem mit Dir haben?
> Du hast geschrieben, daß Du nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen hast mit dem Ergebnis, daß vieles was Du geschrieben hast längst geklärt ist oder klar ist, daß das hier nicht zu klären ist.
> Diejenigen die hier alles brav mitgelesen und mitdiskutiert haben,  sollen jetzt alles, was sie ein paar Seiten schon mal verhackstückt haben nochmal durchbasteln?
> Mir fehlen sicher nicht die Argumente, Du widerholst nur längst gesagtes.
> Florian



Ich habe in meinem ersten Posting selber geschrieben das ich zu dem Thema Material lediglich meine Meinung als Laie wieder gebe und ich denke das ist erlaubt und greift niemanden an. Warum ich mir zum Thema Beweisführung und Rechtswesen schon eine Meinung bilden kann, weisst Du ja jetzt genau. 

Allerdings weiß ich überhaupt nicht wie Du auf die Aussage kommst das wegen meinem Posting alle User jetzt das ganze Thema noch mal "durchbasteln" sollen. Wurde das irgendwo geschrieben? 

Ist es nicht auch normal das zu einem bestimmten Thema verschiedene Aussagen und Meinungen von verschiedenen Usern wiederholt werden? Ich denke so etwas sollte in einem Forum durchaus vorkommen. So kann sich der Geschädigte aus verschiedenen Meinungen durchaus eine eigene Meinung bilden. 

Zurzeit weiß ich überhaupt nicht wo DEIN Problem liegt. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## FloII (30. Dezember 2005)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe in meinem ersten Posting selber geschrieben das ich zu dem Thema Material lediglich meine Meinung als Laie wieder gebe und ich denke das ist erlaubt und greift niemanden an.
> ...
> Zurzeit weiß ich überhaupt nicht wo DEIN Problem liegt.



Wo mein Problem liegt? Dann nochmal ganz langsam. 
Es haben hier Leutz mit etwas mehr Fachverstand das Thema Schadensbild etwas gesagt - Du bist zu faul, das zu lesen, und gibst einfach mal einen völlig - sorry für den Ausdruck - unqualifizierten Schwachsinn wieder. Hättest Du die restlichen Posts gelesen, müssten sich die restlichen Forumsteilnehmer nicht mehr damit abgeben.
Im ganzen Thread ist deutlich zu erkennen, was da alles zwischen Rose und rtc hin und hergewandert ist, Du sagst: Redet doch erstmal miteinander! Dann muß man Dir das alles also nochmal verhackstücken, daß man das noch hat. 
etc.
Du bist nicht bereit mitzulesen sondern erwartest, daß man es Dir nochmal aufbereitet.  Und da wunderst Du Dich, daß man anstatt Dir eine vernünftige Antwort zu geben, Dich erst mal auf den vergangenen Thread hinweist?

Wenn Du jetzt versuchst per pm rtc weiterzuhelfen halte ich das für sehr löblich. Ob allerdings ohne Drohgebärden eines Anwalts mehr herauskommen wird halte ich für fraglich. 
Ich glaube mich richtig erinnern zu können, daß keiner der Anwälte oder sonstwer gesagt hat: Laß es auf Deibl komm raus auf einen Rechtsstreit ankommen. Sondern man hat lediglich gesagt: Schalte einen Anwalt ein.
Mein ganz persönlicher Tip ist ja nach wie vor, einen Gutachter zumindest mal drüberschauen zu lassen. Der kann sich das Schadensbild en Detail mal anschauen und beurteilen, ob hier eine irgendgeartete Vorschädigung sichtbar ist. Der kann sich das Bruchbild - also den genauen Bruchverlauf in der Bruchstelle anschauen.
Nur mal als Beispiel: Findet er Rastmarken - und die seh ich innerhalb 1-2 Minuten, ist schon mal die Aussage von Rose widerlegt, daß durch einen einzigen starken Aufprall der Schaden entstanden sei. Mit einem solchen Hinweis wäre Rose definitiv in der Pflicht. 
Findet er jedoch Anzeichen von Vorschäden - wodurch auch immer - kann er evtl. rtc dazu raten: Let it be. Das wird nix.
Es ist aber auch möglich, daß ein detailliertes Materialgutachten notwendig wird - und das wäre dann teuer.
*Achtung für alle:* Das sind nur einige von hunderten möglichen Versagensgründen. Nicht daß hier irgendwer wieder was falsch versteht.

Florian


----------



## Christer (30. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,



			
				FloII schrieb:
			
		

> Wo mein Problem liegt? Dann nochmal ganz langsam.
> Es haben hier Leutz mit etwas mehr Fachverstand das Thema Schadensbild etwas gesagt - Du bist zu faul, das zu lesen, und gibst einfach mal einen völlig - sorry für den Ausdruck - unqualifizierten Schwachsinn wieder. Hättest Du die restlichen Posts gelesen, müssten sich die restlichen Forumsteilnehmer nicht mehr damit abgeben.
> Im ganzen Thread ist deutlich zu erkennen, was da alles zwischen Rose und rtc hin und hergewandert ist, Du sagst: Redet doch erstmal miteinander! Dann muß man Dir das alles also nochmal verhackstücken, daß man das noch hat.
> etc.
> ...




Du scheinst ja gerne zu diskutieren. Ich aber auch. Das passt ja schon mal. 

Noch einmal: Ich habe lediglich meine Meinung wieder gegeben. Diese war überhaupt nicht für dich bestimmt und Du müsstest dich eigentlich gar nicht so tief um meine Meinung kümmern. 

Deine Idee das sich erstmal ein Gutachter unverbindlich den Rahmen anschauen soll, ist sicher nicht verkehrt. Aber was ist überhaupt ein Gutachter? Vor Gericht zählt nur ein gerichtlich bestellter und vereidigter Sachverständige. Als kleiner Tipp am Rande: Ich weiß genau wen das AG Bocholt dafür bestellen würde. RTC könnte ihn einmal anrufen und ihn fragen ob es vielleicht etwas bringt den Rahmen mal für 4 Euro mit DPD zu ihm zu schicken. Aber meine Meinung zählt ja recht wenig. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Christer (30. Dezember 2005)

Hallo nochmal,

ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen das sich die Firma Rose in diesem Fall wirklich auf ein Zivilverfahren vor dem AG Bocholt einlassen wird. Denn sollte dort in einem gerichtlich beauftragten Gutachten festgestellt werden das der Rahmen aufgrund eines Material oder Herstellungsfehlers gebrochen ist, dann hat die Firma Rose ein großes Problem. Nicht nur bezüglich dieser eventuellen Klage. An Erwin`s Stelle würde ich dann keinen dieser Rahmen mehr verkaufen. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Vogel (30. Dezember 2005)

Wie lange gibt es denn den Rahmen schon? Rose wird wahrscheinlich als erstes ein Testzertifikat zeigen, das den Test des Rahmens beweist. Vielleicht ist das auch der Grund dass man glaubt wenn der Rahmen die Tests bestanden hat, kann er ja keine Fehlkonstruktion sein. 
Aber Rahmenbrüche kommen doch eigentlich bei jeder Firma mal vor wenn man hier so die Threads liest. Es ist erschreckend und es sollte natürlich nicht passieren, aber es ist doch nicht so dass eine Firma dann keinen Rahmen dieses Typs mehr verkaufen könnte. Wenn es nicht geklärt wird bzw. hinausgezögert wird, wird sich der Rahmen sicher schlechter verkaufen. Und die Zielgruppe für diesen Rahmen sind doch eher Leute, die sich viel mit Bikes beschäftigen und dadurch wohl auch Forumsleser sind.

Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass es doch für Rose keine Schande ist, einfach zuzugeben, dass so etwas mal passieren kann und dass man dann eben Ersatz leistet und das Ganze später genauer untersucht. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass gerade bei einem Leichtbaurahmen schon ein kleiner Fehler bei der Produktion genügt, um so etwas auszulösen. Wenn es gehäuft vorkommt, ändern viele Hersteller dann eben etwas am Produktionsverfahren oder an der Konstruktion.

Glaube ich aber auch nicht, dass es so weit kommt bis vors Gericht. Da wäre dann sicher der ein oder andere Zuschauer aus dem Forum dabei was ich mir, wenn ich Rose wäre, ersparen würde.

Der Verbraucher sollte einfach kritischer werden und Testzertifikate beim Kauf verlangen und da genauer nachfragen, dann wären die Hersteller schon eher gezwungen, strengere Tests durchzuführen und strengere Qualitätskontrollen. Ich muß zugeben, dieser Gedanke kam mir beim Kauf meines Rades nicht, aber heute denke ich viel mehr über Stabilität nach.


----------



## pongi (31. Dezember 2005)

so ein testzertifikat nützt ja auch nur begrenzt was. das ist ein test im labor unter ausschluss jeglicher anderer einflüsse.
das schützt dich nicht davor einen rahmenbruch zu haben. leider. der teufel ist halt einfach ein eichhörnchen


----------



## FloII (31. Dezember 2005)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Aber was ist überhaupt ein Gutachter? Vor Gericht zählt nur ein gerichtlich bestellter und vereidigter Sachverständige.



Auf die Gefahr hin, daß ich mich mal wieder wiederhole. Man nehme einen Sachverständigen der Mitglied im BdFS ist, die sind gerichtlich bestellt und vereidigt.
Ein gerichtlich bestellter und vereidigter KfZ-Sachverständiger wird zwar gerne zu diesen Zwecken bestellt, hat von der speziellen Materie aber in der Regel keine Ahnung.

Florian


----------



## FloII (31. Dezember 2005)

pongi schrieb:
			
		

> so ein testzertifikat nützt ja auch nur begrenzt was. das ist ein test im labor unter ausschluss jeglicher anderer einflüsse.
> das schützt dich nicht davor einen rahmenbruch zu haben. leider. der teufel ist halt einfach ein eichhörnchen



Es gibt sicher keinen 100%igen Schutz vor Rahmenbrüchen. Ein erfolgreich bestandener Test - allerdings beim richtigen Testinstitut - ist ein sehr sicherer Garant dafür, daß der Rahmen OK und haltbar ist.

Florian


----------



## Mischiman (2. Januar 2006)

Ich geb dem FloII da recht. Gibts denn was neues vom Thread-Ersteller?

Viele Grüße;

Mischiman


----------



## rtc (2. Januar 2006)

Leider noch nix. Nun ist erstmal der Anwalt dran 

Gruesse,
André


----------



## Mischiman (9. Januar 2006)

moin rtc,

kannst Du schon ein Update geben?

Mischiman


----------



## burxxx (14. Januar 2006)

Mischiman schrieb:
			
		

> moin rtc,
> 
> kannst Du schon ein Update geben?
> 
> Mischiman



schließe mich an!


----------



## FloII (14. Januar 2006)

Mischiman schrieb:
			
		

> kannst Du schon ein Update geben?



Mein Gott Leute, nachdem es jetzt den Rechtsweg gehen, erwaretet keine Wunder ... Lösungen dauern hier nicht Tage oder Wochen - es geht hier eher um Monate.

Florian

PS: Vorher wird er sicher seine Klappe halten, über ein laufendes Verfahren sollte man sich ned so ohne weiteres öffentlich äußern.


----------



## Mischiman (14. Januar 2006)

Kann er ja das reinschreiben... eben das es noch nichts neues gibt... *neugierig_sei*

Mischiman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rtc (15. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
tjo, wie das schon richtig erkannt wurde, gibts leider noch nix neues. Jetzt ist erstmal warten angesagt.

Gruesse,
André


----------



## TimTailor (2. Februar 2006)

rtc schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> tjo, wie das schon richtig erkannt wurde, gibts leider noch nix neues. Jetzt ist erstmal warten angesagt.
> 
> Gruesse,
> André



Musst du immer noch warten? Da ist ja bald Schmerzensgeld fürs warten fällig...

Viel Erfolg,
Tim


----------



## Haardtfahrer (3. Februar 2006)

TimTailor schrieb:
			
		

> Schmerzensgeld fürs Warten fällig...
> Tim




Im Grundsatz richtig! Hierdurch wird die Genugtuungsfunktion der Schmerzensgeldbemessung vestärkt. Wenn der Zahlungsverpflichtete trotz Kenntnis der maßgeblichen Umstände beharrlich eine Zahlung, und sei es nur ein Abschlag, verweigert, gibt es mehr.

Problem könnte aber sein, dass Rose aufgrund einer möglichen Haftung eines Versicherers z.Zt noch gar nicht zahlen kann, ohne damit einen Eindruck eines Anerkenntnisses zu erzeugen (Obliegenheitsverletzung gegenüber dem Versicherer.)

Dennoch bin auch ich neugierig, wie es denn steht. (Auch wenn ich meinem Mandanten auch erst ´mal für das Forum einen Maulkorb empfohlen hätte  ).

Gibt es trotzdem eine kleine Zusammenfassung des Geschehens?


----------



## Christer (3. Februar 2006)

Hallo,



			
				TimTailor schrieb:
			
		

> Musst du immer noch warten? Da ist ja bald Schmerzensgeld fürs warten fällig...
> Viel Erfolg,
> Tim



Vor Gericht muss man leider oft sehr lange warten. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das dieser Fall 2 bis 3 Jahre dauern wird. Gerade im Punkt Produkt Haftung wird die Firma Rose alle Rechtsmittel ausschöpfen, da bin ich mir sicher. In erster Instanz wird die Sache sicher nicht beendet, wenn sie wirklich so durchgezogen wird. 

Gruß

Christian


----------



## hbGiant (3. Februar 2006)

kleiner tipp wenn man sich einen scandium rahmen holt, dann sollte man bereit sein deutlich über 1500 auszugeben, es gab hier ja schon einige diskusionen über scandium und das es einige rahmen gibt die sich wie ne cola dose fahren ... ich habe 2 jahre auf mein rocky tsc gespart und glaube mir der rahmen ist jeden cent seiner 2,2 tausen  wert, wobei ich ihn zum schnäppchen preis von 1,4 bekommen habe ...


----------



## Lucky1 (4. Februar 2006)

hbGiant schrieb:
			
		

> kleiner tipp wenn man sich einen scandium rahmen holt, dann sollte man bereit sein deutlich über 1500 auszugeben, es gab hier ja schon einige diskusionen über scandium und das es einige rahmen gibt die sich wie ne cola dose fahren ...



hallo,
ich fahre den scandium rahmen von rose seit 3 jahren und habe bisher keine probleme mit dem rahmen! 
was rose mit rtc macht ist eine sauerei, aber dein vergleich mit einer cola dose ist lächerlich!!!
lucky


----------



## kantiran (5. Februar 2006)

Und wie ist der Stand der Dinge?


----------



## rtc (5. Februar 2006)

Naja, jeder beharrt auf seiner Meinung, keiner will nachgeben. Da wird sich so schnell wohl nix aendern.

Gruesse,
André


----------



## Haardtfahrer (6. Februar 2006)

Mit Verlaub, dass braucht zum jetzigen Standpunkt nicht der Stand der Dinge zu sein. Wenn die Kommunikation nicht weitergeführt werden kann, wird eine Entscheidung durch Dritte benötigt. Dies kann auch die  Stellungnahme  des Sachverständigen sein.

Auch ein Beweisverfahren ist PKH-fähig, d.h. auch die Kostenfrage sollte  einem Fortgang nicht im  Wege stehen (Rest hatten wir hier schon). 

Falls er Schwierigkeiten mit dem  Antrag hat:  Einfach melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scale99 (7. Februar 2006)

Glaubst du wirklich dass dein Rocky Aufkleber deinen Rahmen stabiler macht !


----------



## checky (7. Februar 2006)

hbGiant schrieb:
			
		

> kleiner tipp wenn man sich einen scandium rahmen holt, dann sollte man bereit sein deutlich Ã¼ber 1500â¬ auszugeben, es gab hier ja schon einige diskusionen Ã¼ber scandium und das es einige rahmen gibt die sich wie ne cola dose fahren ... ich habe 2 jahre auf mein rocky tsc gespart und glaube mir der rahmen ist jeden cent seiner 2,2 tausen â¬ wert, wobei ich ihn zum schnÃ¤ppchen preis von 1,4 bekommen habe ...



 Mein Gott, wie lÃ¤cherlich & peinlich ist denn dieser Kommentar in diesem Thread ???
Ganz arm.
btw. lies mal hier


----------



## dallo (11. Februar 2006)

[SIZE="2"[SIZE="3"]Hallo Leute,
sehr geil & sehr spannend dieser ganze Thread. Ihr seht es ist nach vier Uhr morgens und ich habe mir wirklich jede verdammte Zeile dieses Threads aufmerksam durchgelesen.
Deswegen endlich meine Erleichterung darüber jetzt auch was schreiben zu können 
Zum Thema Rahmen/Material /(durchaus interessantes Thema)
also a) muss ich sagen: en ScandiumRahmen wäre meine Wahl auch nicht. blabla 
Wie ihr auch sehr schön in meiner Gallerie sehen könnt Ein Rahmen dem ich trotz Leichtbaufreude trotzdem jedes Gramm verzeihen würde un d jederzeit trauen würde. / schon zum dritten Mal! 
@Jung 
Wenn Rose endlich die 900 ++++ auspuckt (was sollte der offensichtliche Provinzler denn auch anderes tun, dann geh´zum Onkel Kalle und der baut dir auch aus Aluminium ein richtig anständiges Fahrrad. Ich hoffe bloß, daß du dich dann nicht bis an dein Lebensende (zumindest aber 5 Jahre im Renneinsatz) bei jeder Fahrt damit darüber ärgern musst, einmal 920!!!  für ein Rose Scandiumrahmen ausgegeben zu haben!
Neinnein, ich möchte eigentlich garnicht großkotzig erscheinen, ich reg mich eigentlich auch nur darüber auf, daß er dir die Schüssel nicht sofort ersetzt hat. (selbst wenn du gedroppt sein solltest/was ich dir nicht unterstelle)
Ich hatte wirklich schon mit vielen Rahmen und Herstellern direkt zu tun.
ES GIBT SOLCHE MUSTERBEISPIELE AN KULANZ UND ENTGEGENKOMMEN..[/SIZE][/SIZE]
Und da mein Budget auch recht gering ist versuche ich möglichst gute Qualität zu bekommen und Experimente auszuschliessen. Und genau das ist dir leider auch passiert. Im ganzen Thread hatte niemend auch nur beiläufig gefragt -angeschnitten schon- warum es ein Scandium Rahmen sein musste.. Wahrscheinlich weil sie nicht immer so schnell brechen wie in deinem Fall.
Aber glaube: Kaum ein Hersteller von Scandiumrahmen möchte dir eine echte Garantie auf so ein Teil geben. Ich habe sogar mal davon gehört, daß speziell die Firma von denen du den Rahmen hattest, sich ggbf. erkundigen ob du den Rahmen in irgendeinem offiziellen (amateur) Rennen eingesetzt hast. 
Das googlen die sich sonstwo her und verwenden es bei einem Garantieanspruch gegen dich.
Glaub´nicht daß du jetzt mit deiner Kohle für den nächsten Rahmen bei Scandium´sRockyMountain wo auch imer.. besser aufgehoben ist..
Ich wiege auch unter 65Kg, aber man bekommt auch ein Stahlbike mit guten Rädern flott.. ja, der gute alte Stahl z.B.. dann brauchste später nich´mehr sooviel Angst haben.. 

Das ist jetzt schonmal meine verfrühte "Nachsorge/Vorsorge" Beratung, quasi gratis! 
Noch muss ich sagen:
@all
Hat mir alles sehr gut gefallen.
obriger Post zu RM .. ist tatsächlich.. ganz einfach nur lächerlich...
Merksatz: "auch teuer muß zum Verhältniss nicht immer gut sein, manchmal sogar das Gegenteil"   2,2 2,2 2,2 2,2 222222,22,222,2,2,2


----------



## dallo (11. Februar 2006)

Ach ja: Dir weiterhin viel Glück, tojtojtoj.. zumindest mit deinem netten Forum hast du ja Glück!!


----------



## dallo (11. Februar 2006)

@rtc
Du könntest den treuen Lesern dieses Threads ja trotzdem nebenbei sagen was dein Anwalt bisher für eine Einschätzung zu diesem Thema hat.
Kostet nix & und is´auch nicht gefährlich


----------



## rtc (11. Februar 2006)

"habe sogar mal davon gehört, daß speziell die Firma von denen du den Rahmen hattest, sich ggbf. erkundigen ob du den Rahmen in irgendeinem offiziellen (amateur) Rennen eingesetzt hast. "

Oh, na dann kann man ihnen nur viel Glueck wuenschen.... Ich fahr eigentlich nur fuer mich, keine Rennen, kein Verein, nix.

Mein Anwalt sieht die Sache eigentlich genau so, wie so ziemlich jeder in diesem Thread. Mag vielleicht daran liegen, dass die ganze Sache glaubwuerdig erscheint, keine weiteren Beschaedigungen am Bike zu finden sind usw.

Zu deiner Frage: Es haette eigentlich kein Scandium sein MUESSEN, aber 1. ist der Rahmen natuerlich huebsch leicht und 2. erwartet man vom groessten Radsportversand Europas irgendwie auch beste Qualitaet - sowohl beim Material als auch in Sachen Service. Und da mein CC400, das ich vorher gefahren bin (Danke an den netten Dieb, ohne den ich den ganzen Sch... hier jetzt nicht haette, ich hoffe du brichst dir sonstwas damit!) eigentlich auch super war, wollte ich wieder etwas von Rose.

Vielen Dank fuer die Unterstuetzung und beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dallo (11. Februar 2006)

Ich bin zwar kein Nicolai Vertreter -beruflich gesehen- aber ich bin schon viele hardtailrahmen gefahren... Sobald du für deine Schäden entlohnt wirst solltest du anfangen mit nem großartigen Rahmen wie dem Nicolai Argon zu liebäugeln... klingt jetzt vielleicht etwas unseriös... aber ich meine es nur gut mit dir.. Denn trotz meiner langen Erfahrung mit diesem bike kann ich noch immer tagtäglich davon schwärmen.. ein Traum..
Wie gesagt, viel Glück bei deinem Recht.. auf das es Rose ewig bereuen wird..
Grüße


----------



## checky (13. Februar 2006)

dallekovitch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin zwar kein Nicolai Vertreter -beruflich gesehen- aber ich bin schon viele hardtailrahmen gefahren... Sobald du für deine Schäden entlohnt wirst solltest du anfangen mit nem großartigen Rahmen wie dem Nicolai Argon zu liebäugeln...



BOOaah ist jetzt langsam mal gut mit Deiner Heiligsprechung ?

Bei jeder ach so kleinen Gelegenheit preist Du dein Argon als das einzige Non+Ultra an.
Ist Dir der Thread zu deinem Bike etwas zu Kopf gestiegen ?
Dein Argon ist ein schönes Bike, ja. Aber deswegen braucht man nicht ständig und nur darüber zu schreiben & dann noch andere Hersteller oder gar Rahmenmaterialien nieder machen.
Ich fahre selber auch nen (umgelabelten) Rose Scandium seit über 3 Jahren & auch in ethlichen Rennen (& nicht so traurige deutsche Rennen, sonder viel in Holland & Belgien, deren Strecken das Material deutlich mehr fordern) & das hier geschehene ist in keinster Weise repräsentativ für Scandium. Sogar im Gegenteil: es brechen deutlich mehr Rahmen aus klassischem 6000 oder 7000er Alu als Scandiumrahmen wie die Vergangenheit beweist.
Sicher gabs anfangs Probleme, aber zeige mir ein Rahmenmaterial bei dem es das in der Anfangszeit nicht gab.

btw: Nicolai ist auch nicht der Überhersteller. Ich habe genug krumme Hinterbauten & Verzogene Rahmen gesehen (die dann mit erhitzen & geradebiegen wieder gerichtet wurden). Frag mal die Leute die schon mitte der 90er DH fuhren was die von Nicolai halten.

Das wichtigste ist doch, dass rtc mit seinem Bike gut zurecht kommt & Spass damit hat, was draufsteht & woraus das Bike ist ist doch letztenendes völlig egal.

Was die Haltung von Rose angeht bin ich natürlich voll & ganz bei Dir.

So, nun weiter zum Thema.


----------



## steffenK (13. Februar 2006)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> ....Ich fahre selber auch nen (umgelabelten) Rose Scandium seit über 3 Jahren & auch in ethlichen Rennen (& nicht so traurige deutsche Rennen, sonder *viel in Holland & Belgien, deren Strecken das Material deutlich mehr fordern*) & das hier geschehene ist in keinster Weise repräsentativ für Scandium...



Hä?? Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch in sich? Ich dachte immer, die Niederlande wären flach?   Habe ich was verpasst? Ich habe dort in meinen Urlauben nie einen Berg gesehen...  

Sry für OT..


----------



## 007ike (13. Februar 2006)

steffenK schrieb:
			
		

> Hä?? Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch in sich? Ich dachte immer, die Niederlande wären flach?   Habe ich was verpasst? Ich habe dort in meinen Urlauben nie einen Berg gesehen...
> 
> Sry für OT..


was hat das eine jetzt mit dem anderen zu tun? 
solltest dir mal beim nächsten urlaub in den niederlande ein cc rennen ansehen


----------



## steffenK (13. Februar 2006)

Naja, in einem flachen Land ein CC- Rennen, welches das Material mehr fordert als ein CC- Rennen in Dld., wo es RICHTIGE Berge hat, keine modellierte Strecke (die gelten nicht, weil nicht gewachsen).

Die CC- Rennen bei uns hier in Süddeutschland können auf jeden Fall das Material schön fordern, bestimmt mehr wie in den NL.


----------



## checky (13. Februar 2006)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> was hat das eine jetzt mit dem anderen zu tun?
> solltest dir mal beim nächsten urlaub in den niederlande ein cc rennen ansehen


Ich bin für mitfahren.

Aus welchen Land kam der erste im MTB Sport ermittelte Olympiasieger ?
Fahr mal Rennen in Belgien & Holland & Urteile dann nochmal 

btw: was haben richtige Berge mit XC Rennen zu tun ?  Pro Runde 250hm ist schon viel & dazu braucht es keine Berge.
Von Marathons rede ich garnichtmal. Stundenlang auf breiten Forstautobahnen Bergauf *gääähn* Dann doch lieber ständig auf & ab auf verwinkelten & verwurzelten Singeltrails ...... aber sowas gibt es in D-Land ja nicht weil der Profit vorschreibt, dass möglichst viele "MTB'ler" die Strecke bewältigen können.

Schau mal unter 
http://www.mountainbike.nl/
http://www.mtbroutes.nl/
http://www.mtbroutes.be
http://www.mountainbike.be/
dann erahnst Du vielleicht, dass uns unsere Nachbarländer MTB-Technisch um Lichtjahre vorraus sind & vor allen Dingen nicht nur Geldgeil sind.

Sorry für OT.


----------



## Mischiman (13. Februar 2006)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Aus welchen Land kam der erste im MTB Sport ermittelte Olympiasieger? Fahr mal Rennen in Belgien & Holland & Urteile dann nochmal


Belgier sind ein Rad-geiles Volk mit vielen Bekloppten. Ich mag Belgien  und Volk auch weil die auch sonst noch ziemlich bekloppt sind.

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## Monsterwade (13. Februar 2006)

Bis jetzt war auch ich vom Roseversand begeistert, aber nach dem was rtc passiert
ist, werde ich bei denen nichts mehr bestellen. 
Das schreib ich denen in einer Mail mit Verweiss auf diesen Thread. 
Das sollten auch diejenigen machen, die die Vorgehensweise seitens Roseversand 
inakzeptabel finden.

@rtc Hoffentlich kommst Du zu Deinem Recht.


----------



## dallo (13. Februar 2006)

Ja hoffentlich. Ich boykotiere Rose[email protected]: Sorry natÃ¼rlich fÃ¼r den Thread, der war etwas lang.
Nicolai hatte anfangs Probleme mit Hinterbaufluchten, SchweiÃnÃ¤hten etc..
*ABER, sie haben es eingesehen, den Fehler behoben, sich Ã¼beraus kulant gezeigt, und bauen mittlerweile mit die allerbesten & schÃ¶nsten Rahmen auf Gottes weiterWelt.
Tja, und als dreifach zufriedener Nicolai Kunde der einige Erfahrung mit hardtail Rahmen hat, fÃ¼hle ich mich leider verpflichtet dem Jungen einen Tipp zu geben.
Sorry, ist natÃ¼rlich mein Fehler, daÃ ich nem dutzend hochwertiger Rahmen nur noch und seit langem fÃ¼r den Argon schwÃ¤rme.
Das bin ich Onkel Kalle einfach schuldig..
Aber Kinesium baut den Kinesis Rahmen(Ã¤hnlich Scandium) auch fÃ¼r 280â¬ im Endpreis und bietet hervorragende QualitÃ¤t bei wenig Gewicht und erstklassiger Garantieabwicklung,(selbstverursachter Gewindeschaden)..so macht man GeschÃ¤fte...  Rose ne mail schreiben sollte ich auch mal tun..
GruÃ an alle*


----------



## zastafari (13. Februar 2006)

dallekovitch schrieb:
			
		

> Fett...Fett...Fett...Fett...Fett...Fett...Fett...Fett...Fett...Fett...Fett...Fett...Fett...Fett...
> Fett...Fett...



Mann, is ja gut..!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dallo (13. Februar 2006)

Okay okay okay okay,
ich freu mich ja auch, daß ihr es gelassen nehmt.  
Ich lass´ jetzt auch gut sein... 

Grüße


----------



## [email protected] (13. Februar 2006)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Gott, wie lächerlich & peinlich ist denn dieser Kommentar in diesem Thread ???
> Ganz arm.
> btw. lies mal hier




Na und?Da steht nur das die günstigen Rockys in Japan oder Taiwan gerfertigt werden.Das Vertex und das Element sowie die teueren Freeridemodelle werden in Canada gefertigt.Du bist wohl so ein Taiwanfan,der denkt alles was günstig ist,ist auch geil.


----------



## [email protected] (13. Februar 2006)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Sogar im Gegenteil: es brechen deutlich mehr Rahmen aus klassischem 6000 oder 7000er Alu als Scandiumrahmen wie die Vergangenheit beweist.
> Sicher gabs anfangs Probleme, aber zeige mir ein Rahmenmaterial bei dem es das in der Anfangszeit nicht gab.




Es werden auch deutlich weniger Rahmen aus einer Scandiumlegierung verkauft.Dann werden logischerweise auch weniger brechen. 

Nach wie vor sind Experten skeptisch gegenüber Scandium-Alu.


----------



## dallo (13. Februar 2006)

Richtig!
Viele Händler die ich gesprochen habe schaffen sich auch keine Scandiumkarren mehr ins Haus.
Wenn du nur mal bedenkst, daß im Rennradbereich ab einer gewissen Oberrohrlänge keine Rahmen mehr aus Scandium gebaut werden kannst du dir ja den Grund dafür selber denken..
Scandium ist -soweit ich das weiß- ein nicht sonderlich haltbares Material für den Rahmenbau. Man sagt auch, die Rahmen würden schnell "weichgetreten".
Ist jetzt aber endlich wurscht, weil ich mir eh nie einen holen werde


----------



## checky (14. Februar 2006)

Chris Chance schrieb:
			
		

> Na und?Da steht nur das die günstigen Rockys in Japan oder Taiwan gerfertigt werden.Das Vertex und das Element sowie die teueren Freeridemodelle werden in Canada gefertigt.Du bist wohl so ein Taiwanfan,der denkt alles was günstig ist,ist auch geil.


Du kannst es vermutlich nicht wissen: das war damals die gesamte Produktpalette. Soweit ich weiß kamen die Modelle Summit, Cirrus erst 89 oder 90 ins Programm (Richard Cunningham läßt grüßen).
Die von Dir genannten Modelle gab es zu der Zeit noch nicht !!
Macht aber nix, glaub ruhig weiterhin was Du möchtest 

Ich sage nicht, dass Scandium das Übermaterial ist, aber es ist ganz sicher nicht schlechter als bisher dagewesenes & als solches wird es immer wieder dargestellt.
Auf sogenannte Experten theoretiker mittenimstudium rumgeschätzte Halbwissenmeinungen kann man hier eh keinen Wert legen


----------



## Christer (14. Februar 2006)

Hallo,



			
				dallekovitch schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Rose endlich die 900â¬ ++++â¬ auspuckt (was sollte der offensichtliche Provinzler denn auch anderes tun, dann gehÂ´zum Onkel Kalle und der baut dir auch aus Aluminium ein richtig anstÃ¤ndiges Fahrrad. Ich hoffe bloÃ, daÃ du dich dann nicht bis an dein Lebensende (zumindest aber 5 Jahre im Renneinsatz) bei jeder Fahrt damit darÃ¼ber Ã¤rgern musst, einmal 920â¬!!!  fÃ¼r ein Rose Scandiumrahmen ausgegeben zu haben!



In diesem Thema sollte zwar nicht das Pro & Contra der einzelnen Marken diskutiert werden...aber einen Nicolai Rahmen wÃ¼rde ich mir ganz sicher NIEMALS kaufen. 

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren drei mal normale Touren Fahrer getroffen deren Hinterbauten an einem Nicolai Rahmen gebrochen sind. Jedesmal war Nicolai so "kulant" und hat den Hinterbau geschweisst. Das ist doch eine Frechheit. Ich mÃ¶chte keinen Rahmen in der Preisklasse fahren der schon nach wenigen Wochen "geflickt" wurde. 

Mit meinem Giant Hardtail Rahmen aus der Giant Massenproduktion bin ich super zufrieden. Ich habe noch nie gehÃ¶rt das einer der Giant XTC Team Rahmen im Rennen oder sonstwo gebrochen ist. Dazu hÃ¤tte es die Firma Giant sicher nicht nÃ¶tig einen eventuell gebrochenen Rahmen zu flicken. 

GruÃ

Snoopyracer


----------



## fatboy (14. Februar 2006)

checky schrieb:
			
		

> Auf sogenannte Experten theoretiker mittenimstudium rumgeschätzte Halbwissenmeinungen kann man hier eh keinen Wert legen




Man könnte sein Wissen auch auf eine etwas sympathischere Art und Weise unter´s Volk bringen.


@ all


Habe vermutlich nicht alles gelesen, aber hat man den Link zu diesem Fred eigentlich schon mal bei Rose publik gemacht?
Wäre ja nicht unbedingt die beste Werbung und eventuell geeignet, die Entscheidungsfindung seitens der Fa. Rose doch noch zum positiven zu beeinflussen...


fatboy


----------



## dallo (14. Februar 2006)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also ersteinmal möchte ich sagen, daß ich Giant mittlerweile auch etwas in mein Herz geschlossen habe. Meinen alten XTC hab´ich meiner Freundin vermacht. Zweifelsohne ein belastbarer & guter Rahmen. Schon viel gutes gehört auch.

Zum Thema Nicolai mus ich allerdinge auch noch etwas..
Also ich komme ja aus der gleichen Ecke wie du: Nicht das wir zufällig dieselben "NORMALEN TOURENFAHRER" kennen.

Nämlich solche, die ganz bewußt Kohle bei Nicolai für ein CC/Touren Fully lassen, mit dem guten Gefühl: Bei 5J. Garantie kann ich hier mit & für meine Jungs den "Klippen-Gorilla" machen.. Nicolai steht ja quasi für Belastbarkeit und Garantieabwicklungen im Zweifelsfall.

Tja, bei solchen Leuten würde ich auch nur flicken..

Komisch bloß, daß man hier um die Ecke im Nicolai-IBC-Herstellerforum so garkeine gebrochenen Rahmen zu sehen bekommt. Meinst du die werden gelöscht, ja? Einen Riss gab´s da zu sehen, und ich kann dir sagen, die Jungs dort machen mir nicht den Eindruck als wüssten sie das Material nicht auf die Probe zu stellen..
Zweifelsohne: Probleme hatte sicherlich jeder Hersteller irgendwann, irgendwie mal. Die schlauen lernen daraus. "N" baut echte Qualität in Wertarbeit. Basta!


----------



## [email protected] (15. Februar 2006)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also ich habe schon gebrochene Giant Rahmen gesehen.Desweiteren kann man keine Sonderwünsche bei Giant äußern.Es wird bei jeden Hersteller irgendeinen gebrochenen Rahmen geben.

Außerdem geht es um RTC`s Problem mit Rose hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (16. Februar 2006)

ACK

also ich denke auch man sollte in diesem Thread beim Thema bleiben, und das lautet nicht:

- Kaufberatung
- wie geil sind Nicolai / Giant / etc. Rahmen
- ist Scandium der groesste Scheiss oder was?

Nichts fuer ungut...

Gruss,

   Andreas.


----------



## Weight Weenie (19. Februar 2006)

@rtc: Gibts schon ne Lösung?


----------



## kantiran (27. Februar 2006)

Und wie siehts aktuell aus, schon eine Regelung gefunden?


----------



## rtc (2. März 2006)

Hallo,
sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde aber es gibt bisher einfach nix neues zu sagen, leider .

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## FloII (2. März 2006)

rtc schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde aber es gibt bisher einfach nix neues zu sagen, leider .



Brauchst Dich ned zu entschuldigen. Mehr als den Leuten zu sagen, daß sowas einige Monate dauern wird kann man nicht. Wenn sie dann alle 2-3 Wochen nachfragen müssen, sollte das nicht Dein Problem sein 

Florian


----------



## olli (17. März 2006)

FloII schrieb:
			
		

> Brauchst Dich ned zu entschuldigen. Mehr als den Leuten zu sagen, daß sowas einige Monate dauern wird kann man nicht. Wenn sie dann alle 2-3 Wochen nachfragen müssen, sollte das nicht Dein Problem sein
> 
> Florian


Beim Lesen der letzten beiden Tour Ausgaben musste ich immer an diesen Thread denken. Denn bei den getesteten Red Bull Bikes stand dabei "großzügige Garantieleistungen" (so oder so ähnlich).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rtc (17. März 2006)

Oh ja, ich spuers ganz deutlich. Was mach ich jetzt nur mit dem ganzen Zeug (Haufenweise Rahmen und Geld), das die mir da zugeschickt haben 

Gruesse,
André


----------



## lowcostbiker (21. März 2006)

Mal ne Frage an die juristisch Bewanderten hier im Forum.

Im neuen Katalog brüstet sich Rose ja mit 10 Jahre Garantie auf Rahmenbruch ausgenommen Unfallschaden falschen Zusammenbau und *unsachgemäßen Gebrauch*. 

Jetzt die Frage was habe ich bei einem "Geländefahrrad" unter unsachgemäßem Gebrauch zu verstehen. Ist sowas juristisch überhaupt für Fahrräder schon mal festgelegt oder immer im Ermessen des Richters/Gutachters

Ok vllt. Sprünge aus x-metern wär mir noch verständlich wenn so was ausgeschlossen würde aber was ist denn unter unsachgemäß noch zu verstehen ? 

für jegliche aufklärungsmaßnahmen dankbar...


----------



## perponche (21. März 2006)

lowcostbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage an die juristisch Bewanderten hier im Forum.
> Im neuen Katalog brüstet sich Rose ja mit 10 Jahre Garantie auf Rahmenbruch ausgenommen Unfallschaden falschen Zusammenbau und *unsachgemäßen Gebrauch*.
> Jetzt die Frage was habe ich bei einem "Geländefahrrad" unter unsachgemäßem Gebrauch zu verstehen. Ist sowas juristisch überhaupt für Fahrräder schon mal festgelegt oder immer im Ermessen des Richters/Gutachters
> Ok vllt. Sprünge aus x-metern wär mir noch verständlich wenn so was ausgeschlossen würde aber was ist denn unter unsachgemäß noch zu verstehen ?
> für jegliche aufklärungsmaßnahmen dankbar...


Uralte "Old-Europe" - Rechtskultur: Auf den römischen Juristen Celsius geht die sog. "Celsinische Auslegungsregel" zurück: "clarius loqui debuisset!" (= er hätte sich klarer ausdrücken müssen). In unnachahmlicher Kürze besagt die folgendes: wer einem Vertragspartner eine von ihm vorbereitete Vertragsordnung aufdrückt trägt das Riko der Unklarheiten: Unklarheiten werden zu seinen Ungunsten interpretiert. Das lebt als "Unklarheitenregel" des Bundesgerichtshofs bis heute fort und bestimmt die Auslegung von AGB-Verträgen. Bestehen also Zweifel, ob eine MTB-Praktik noch in den Rahmen dessen fällt, wozu das Gerät dienen soll, geht das zu Lasten des Verkäufers, der sich des Kleingedruckten bedient.
Das ist das Recht. Ob Du es auch bekommst ist natürlich eine ganz andere Frage.


----------



## lowcostbiker (21. März 2006)

Aha, also hab ich schon mal ganz gute Chancen im Streitfall wenn der Verkäufer nicht gewisse "Praktiken"  grundsätzlich ausschließt.


----------



## swiss (21. März 2006)

perponche schrieb:
			
		

> Uralte "Old-Europe" - Rechtskultur: Auf den römischen Juristen Celsius geht die sog. "Celsinische Auslegungsregel" zurück: "clarius loqui debuisset!" (= er hätte sich klarer ausdrücken müssen). In unnachahmlicher Kürze besagt die folgendes: wer einem Vertragspartner eine von ihm vorbereitete Vertragsordnung aufdrückt trägt das Riko der Unklarheiten: Unklarheiten werden zu seinen Ungunsten interpretiert. Das lebt als "Unklarheitenregel" des Bundesgerichtshofs bis heute fort und bestimmt die Auslegung von AGB-Verträgen. Bestehen also Zweifel, ob eine MTB-Praktik noch in den Rahmen dessen fällt, wozu das Gerät dienen soll, geht das zu Lasten des Verkäufers, der sich des Kleingedruckten bedient.
> Das ist das Recht. Ob Du es auch bekommst ist natürlich eine ganz andere Frage.




du bist jurist?


----------



## FloII (22. März 2006)

lowcostbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, also hab ich schon mal ganz gute Chancen im Streitfall wenn der Verkäufer nicht gewisse "Praktiken"  grundsätzlich ausschließt.



Nein, ganz so einfach ist es nicht. Wenn Du mit nem Marathonbike hohe Drops machst oder Downhill fährst, dann ist das eben naturgemäß Mißbrauch. Wir sind zum Glück noch nicht in Amiland, wo man alles und jedes ausschließen muß.

Auch klar: Wenns Dich auf die Nase legt und dabei bricht was, ist das Dein Problem. Legts Dich auf die Nase, weil was gebrochen ist, ist das - bei sachgemäßem Gebrauch eben - das Problem des Herstellers.


----------



## lowcostbiker (22. März 2006)

FloII schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ganz so einfach ist es nicht. Wenn Du mit nem Marathonbike hohe Drops machst oder Downhill fährst, dann ist das eben naturgemäß Mißbrauch. Wir sind zum Glück noch nicht in Amiland, wo man alles und jedes ausschließen muß.



Wobei das auch mal eine interessante Frage wäre, wer definiert mit -vereinfacht gesprochen- wieviel Federweg und Rahmenstabilität ich was machen darf ?!



			
				FloII schrieb:
			
		

> Auch klar: Wenns Dich auf die Nase legt und dabei bricht was, ist das Dein Problem.



Würde ja dann auch unter Unfallschaden fallen, ist logisch das ich da keine Ansprüche anmelden kann/darf.


----------



## pongi (22. März 2006)

es ist hersteller sache das zu definieren. so schliessen ja manche hersteller z.b. den renneinsatz ihrer cc- oder marathonbikes aus. wobei ich nicht verstehe was daran materialmordender sein soll als wenn ich die selbe strecke ohne startnummer entlangheize *grübbel*


----------



## Gerrit1972 (22. März 2006)

also ich würde mir bei rose ein neues rad bestellen, es nicht bezahlen. dann dort hin fahren und die bude "warm sanieren" und den herrn rose würde ich nach russland in die gulaks von lenin schicken damit er steine klopfen und für die elektrifizieruing der welt arbeiten kann.


----------



## Gerrit1972 (22. März 2006)

ach ja und dann möchte ich dir raten, dir entlich ein anderes rad zu kaufen, da das mit dem anwaltscheiß mind. 1 jahr dauert und du hast dann so eine schlecht  laune, da musst du radfahren. die marke ist mir natürlich egal aber nur kein "nico-ei" weil solche aggressiven vertreter wie mister nico-ei aussendienst hier im treat geht wohl garnicht. der ist ja wir ein vorwerksack den ich gleich die hillerchen an der tür abschneide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underdog (22. März 2006)

@ Gerrit1972      also ich würde mir bei rose ein neues rad bestellen, es nicht bezahlen. dann dort hin fahren und die bude "warm sanieren" und den herrn rose würde ich nach russland in die gulaks von lenin schicken damit er steine klopfen und für die elektrifizieruing der welt arbeiten kann.  @ Gerit1972



echt toller beitrag zum thema 
sowas bringt garnichts!!!


----------



## damonsta (22. März 2006)

genau
aber jetzt mal ganz ehrlich-ich hatte auch mal was zu reklamieren bei rose und sie waren sehr sehr kulant.
also bitte die aussagen nicht so pauschalisieren, wer weiss woran das alles liegt...


----------



## Scale99 (23. März 2006)

Also ich kauf nie wieder bei Rose !


----------



## Gerrit1972 (23. März 2006)

ich wollte auch nur mal etwas übertreiben leute.( aber eigentlich wäre es der richtige weg oder ( Moral)) natürlich macht man es so wie aufgezeigt nur das ich ein anderes rad kaufen würde, damit ich fahren kann. die reklamation wird lange genug dauern und das geld wird er zum schluss bekommen. aber in der zeit muss man ja auch mal fahren. also 1500 Euro geschnappt und ein lecker 12,5 kg rad gekauft und fertig.
auf das ergebnis der klage bin ich auch selber mal gespannt. von rose hört man alle versionen von schlecht bis super.


----------



## perponche (23. März 2006)

Ein solches Verhalten ist aus unternehmerischer Sicht einfach hahnebüchen dumm. Das spannende ist ja die Langzeitwirkung eines Forum-Threads. Die teuersten werblichen Massnahmen zur Imageaufbesserung bis hin zu Hochglanzanzeigen und Fernsehspots haben jeweils nur eine sehr begrenzte Halbwertzeit und versinken dann wieder in Vergessenheit wenn nicht dauernd aufgefrischt wird. Ganz anders ein IBC-Thread, der über die Suchfunktion noch nach Jahren das Kaufverhalten beeinflussen kann. Das ist für uns Verbraucher sehr informativ und in die Quadratschädel mancher Unternehmer noch nicht eingedrungen.
Ich hab das kürzlich an mir selber beobachten können. Es stand der Kauf eines neuen Fullys an und ich hatte zunächst ein Cheetah J.O.A.C. in die Kandidatenlisten mit aufgenommen, das in der BIKE sehr gelobt worden war. Dann hab ich über die Suchfunktion eine ähnliche Geschichte wie diese hier über Cheetah gefunden. Ohne dass ich nun letzlich beurteilen kann wer im Recht war, mir war das zänkische Verhalten des Herstellers so zuwider gewesen dass das Bike für mich gestorben war. Selbst wenn das ganze fünf Jahre her ist, egal, der Charme des Bikes war für mich irgendwie dahin, das Image lädiert.

Wenn mal wieder jemand für eine Jahresarbeit, Referat, Diplomarbeit o.ä. eine Anregung sucht: wie wärs mit "Die Funktion der MTB-Foren als eine Art Verbraucher-Schufa" oder "Der Einfluss der Foren auf das Kaufverhalten der MTB-Community"? Werbung wird hinten und vorne beforscht, aber hierüber gibts noch nichts, oder?


----------



## Scale99 (23. März 2006)

ICH FRAG mich eh da mußt du schon volltrottel sein - Biketeile irgendeiner Art bei Rose zu kaufen. Zu zahlste immer den Listenpreis ! Und ich zahle nie Listenpreise - dazu noch der arschlangsame Shop !

Webshop für Arme mit viel Zeit !

Von den Rädern und der Kulanz hatte ich bis zu diesme Thread ja noch eine gute Meinung aber jetzt !


----------



## Gerrit1972 (23. März 2006)

Scale99 schrieb:
			
		

> ICH FRAG mich eh da mußt du schon volltrottel sein - Biketeile irgendeiner Art bei Rose zu kaufen. Zu zahlste immer den Listenpreis ! Und ich zahle nie Listenpreise - dazu noch der arschlangsame Shop !
> 
> Webshop für Arme mit viel Zeit !
> 
> Von den Rädern und der Kulanz hatte ich bis zu diesme Thread ja noch eine gute Meinung aber jetzt !




ich denke aber rose ist sehr günstig und deswegen kaufen dort viele. da braucht man keinen nachlass, der preis ist schon gut rabattiert.


----------



## lowcostbiker (23. März 2006)

perponche schrieb:
			
		

> war das zänkische Verhalten des Herstellers so zuwider gewesen dass das Bike für mich gestorben war. Selbst wenn das ganze fünf Jahre her ist, egal, der Charme des Bikes war für mich irgendwie dahin, das Image lädiert.



Seh ich genauso, ein schlechter Nachgeschmack bleibt einfach, denke da helfen die Garantieversprechen im Katalog auch nicht mehr...


----------



## Pittus (23. März 2006)

Gerrit1972 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke aber rose ist sehr günstig und deswegen kaufen dort viele. da braucht man keinen nachlass, der preis ist schon gut rabattiert.



Da scheinst du dich schon lange nicht mehr mit Preise für Parts auzukennen. Also Rose gehört zu den teureren I-Shops. Aber er ist so schön bequem man kann sich alles anschauen und wenn's nicht gefällt zurück . Was viel wichtiger ist er hat 'ne Menge da, wo mich viele Händler fragen "Was ist denn das ?" Damit meine ich Kleinteile wie z.B. einen Mup Flap usw.
Trotzdem hat dieser Thread mein Kaufverhalten verändert, obwohl ich nie soweit gehen würde und nie zu sagen.

@perponche
    
Triffst den Nagel auf'n Kopf, = meine Meinung

Pittus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rtc (23. März 2006)

Moin,
jaa, die Idee wieder ein Bike zu haben, gefaellt mir auch, zumal es ja den Anschein hat, dass der Winter erstmal ein Weilchen weg bleibt. Hab mir auch schon was neues zusammengestellt, diesmal mit nem Simplon-Rahmen.

Problem ist und bleibt natuerlich vorerst das liebe Geld, das mir die ganze Sache dann doch wieder versaut. Im duemmsten Fall (ist ja angeblich sone Sache mit dem Recht bekommen...) darf ich ja dann noch Roses Kosten tragen und dabei macht es sich sicher weniger gut, auf dem neuen Bike zu sitzen waehrend die mit offener Hand vor einem stehen .

Im Moment schaut es leider so aus, dass sich meine Version kaum stuetzen laesst, die von Rose aber auch nicht. Macht dann wohl 50:50

Hoch lebe der Rechtsstaat. Auf ein langweiliges Jahr (oder auch zwei) ohne Bike...

Gruesse,
André


----------



## Haunert (24. März 2006)

Rose rabbatiert -  wenn ich bei Rose für ne XTR kASSETT über 100 Euro auf den Tisch lege und bekomme sie woanders für 50 Euro ! 
Vergleich mal ein paar rabbbatierte Preise - z.B mit Actionssports , H&S, Bike Mailorder die machen die Preise ! Und machen auch noch Kohle damit !

XTR - Schaltwerk für 59 Euro bei H&S - dann mach mal schnell einen Guck bei Willste Rose Kaufen !


----------



## zastafari (24. März 2006)

Wie wird begründet, daß sich Deine Version nicht stützen läßt? Kannste das mal hiereinstellen? Die müssen das ja irgendwoher ableiten....

Nur ein letztes Mal, bist du uns wirklich 100% ehrlich gegenüber oder gibt's da doch noch so'n kleines "Naja, ich hab halt mal...."


----------



## rtc (24. März 2006)

Sicher bin ich das, sonst haette ich den Thread wahrscheinlich kaum eroeffnet. 

Leider meint auch ein anerkannter Gutachter (der den Rahmen gesehen hat), dass immer noch sowohl das eine als auch das andere sein kann, da irgendwelche Gefuegeschaeden durch den Bruch und das damit verbundene Aufschlagen zerstoert wurden.


Gruesse,
André


----------



## zastafari (24. März 2006)

Nun, da ja auch Rose, die ja in der Nachweispflicht sind, seine Version somit nicht bestätigen kann, sollten die - zähneknirschend - leisten müssen....

Hat der Gutachter gemeint oder begutachtet?


----------



## rtc (24. März 2006)

Hm, eher kritisch gemeint und dabei sogar noch einen Kollegen mit zu Rate gezogen. Ich koennte ein Gutachten machen lassen, aber etwas wirklich handfestes stuende da nicht drin.

Das Rose in der Beweispflicht ist, ist klar. Ich mache mir nur Sorgen, weil es offensichtlich nicht so ganz einfach ist, hier Recht zu bekommen. Wenn der Richter am Ende nen schlechten Tag hat, wars das.

"wer einem Vertragspartner eine von ihm vorbereitete Vertragsordnung aufdrückt trägt das Riko der Unklarheiten: " klingt ja schonmal sehr positiv, auch wenn es keine wirklichen Unklarheiten gab. Im schlimmsten Fall koennte man noch sagen, dass das Bike "nicht zum Stuerzen geeignet war" (setzt natuerlich voraus, dass der Sturz vor dem Rahmenbruch lag, was ich mir bei fast gerader Strecke aber schwer vorstellen kann). Ich hab bisher noch keinen gesehen, der sich bei fast-Geradeausfahrt durch Eigenverschulden hingelegt haette.

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowracer (24. März 2006)

Hey rtc, lass den Kopf nicht hängen!

Ansonsten ist hier ja schon alles gesagt worden. Aber ich glaube, dass irgendwann ein Rose-Mitarbeiter, der dort wirklich was zu sagen hat, hier reinguckt, einen Riesenschreck kriegt und veranlasst, dass du einen Ersatzrahmen, Geld oder was auch immer bekommst.
Sowas wie diesen Thread hier kann sich auf Dauer keiner leisten.


----------



## Gerrit1972 (24. März 2006)

wir hatten in erfurt mal den fall eines rennradmannes, der mit seinem giant tcr auf gerader strasse einen gabelbruch hatte. und das ganze im wiegetritt.(die gabel war carbon und die erste von giant, sehr auf aero gemacht) da gab es einen neuen rahmen und das, obwohl auch einer hinein gefahren seien konnte. das ist doch mal kulanz oder?


----------



## Weight Weenie (27. März 2006)

@RTC: Gib nicht auf! Mir kommt es so vor als wollten die dich hinhalten bist du halt aufgibst!

Der Thread hat es jedenfalls geschafft dass ich bei Rose nichts mehr bestelle!


----------



## perponche (28. März 2006)

By the way: Rose arbeitet mit der Anwaltssozietät Jens Walter & Co. in Köln, Gocher Str. 15. Ich habe gerade eine Akte auf dem Tisch und sehe, dass diese einen Kunden beim Amtsgericht Bocholt verklagt haben. Zuständig ist aber das Gericht am Wohnsitz des Schuldners (bzw. "Schuldners"), das wissen natürlich die Anwälte genau. Wenn sie gleichwohl wider besseres Wissen beim falschen Gericht klagen soll das wohl der Einschüchterung dienen: ein MTB-Kollege in Friesland oder sonstwo in der Republik ist zunächst mal erschrocken. Bei seinem Wohnsitzgericht könnte er seine Sache selber vertreten und bräuchte keinen Anwalt. Aber nach Bocholt fahren oder dort einen Anwalt beauftragen, wo man niemanden kennt...
Also Leute: falls ihr mal Post vom Amtsgericht Bocholt bekommen solltet, als erstes hinschreiben "ich rüge die örtliche Zuständigkeit des Gerichts", gut is, danach wird es dann ein Heimspiel.


----------



## pongi (28. März 2006)

heißt das das wenn mich jemand verklagt er das bei meinem örtlichen richter tun muss?
oder andersrum: wenn ich jemanden verklage muss ich das bei ihm tun? 
hab ich das so richtig verstanden?


----------



## perponche (28. März 2006)

Hier gehts um Kauf beim Online-Händler und da gilt es: Heimvorteil für den Angegriffenen.


----------



## pongi (28. März 2006)

und was ist wenn ich bei rose im laden gekauft habe?


----------



## FloII (28. März 2006)

rtc schrieb:
			
		

> Leider meint auch ein anerkannter Gutachter (der den Rahmen gesehen hat), dass immer noch sowohl das eine als auch das andere sein kann, da irgendwelche Gefuegeschaeden durch den Bruch und das damit verbundene Aufschlagen zerstoert wurden.



Magst Du uns noch sagen, wer dieser "anerkannte" Gutachter war/ist? 
Ich kann dessen Begründung nicht so wirklich nachvollziehen! Im Umkehrschluß würde das bedeuten: Bricht ein Teil kann man es nicht mehr analysieren, weil es dann kaputt ist?!

Florian


----------



## emu66 (29. März 2006)

Hi,
an alle
Ich bin der böse Meister vom Roseversand, der die Reklamation abgelehnt hat.
Gestern habe ich von dieser kleinen Diskussionsrunde erfahren. Ich bin ganz von den Socken was hier abgeht. Mir ist klar das ein armer Schüler natürlich von vorneherein mehr Sympathiepunkte bekommt als der große Roseversand. Dennoch bin ich überrascht, wie kritiklos seine Aussage als Fakt angesehen wird. 
Die Spuren am Rad, und damit mein ich nicht nur die Felge, sind eindeutig. Jeder Sachverständige wird erkennen, dass eine große Kraft schlagartig, seitlich aufs Vorderrad eingewirkt hat und so zum Rahmenbruch geführt hat. Diese Belastung entsteht nicht beim Fahren. Selbst beim Springen oder bei Kurvenfahrten tritt sie so nicht auf, die Federgabel konnte hier nicht helfen, weil die Kraft seitlich kam.   
Ein dirtbike wird bei ähnlicher Belastung wohl nicht gleich brechen aber das Scandium Pro ist ja auch um einiges leichter. Über den Sinn von leichten bikes kann man natürlich diskutieren, fest steht, dass man mit einem dirtbike kein Marathon gewinnen kann.

Ich kann die Situation von rtc sehr gut verstehen, ich glaub ihm auch das er sich keiner Schuld bewusst ist, schließlich ging ja alles so schnell das er selber nicht genau weis was passiert ist.
Das sagte er mir auf jeden Fall bei unserem ersten Telefonat. 
Eine Kulanzlösung ist in so einem Fall natürlich auch in unserem Interesse, leider bestand rtc auf der Anerkennung als Reklamation.
Wir sind sicherlich Gesprächsbereit.
Leider haben wir von rtc seit längerer Zeit nichts gehört. Auf unsere Angebot das Rad zu einem Gutachter zu schicken erhielten wir keine Antwort.
I

Gruß
Stefan

PS: Ein Gespräch von rtc mit Herrn Rose, wie in  Beitrag # 253 erwähnt, hat nie stattgefunden.    
Den Anwalt aus #346 kennen wir beim Roseversand nicht. Verwechselt perponche uns da mit dem anderen Radladen aus Bocholt der leider auch Rose heißt?


----------



## zastafari (29. März 2006)

Hi Stefan, 

find ich gut, daß sich jemand von Euch hier meldet. Zweifel wurden auch hier mal gehegt, aber nichtsdestotrotz sind die Schäden wie verformte Felge usw. auch durch den anschließenden Anprall ans Geländer - sehr plausibel - erklärbar. 
Auch ist die Bruchkante, zumindest anhand der eingestellten Bilder, nur schwer mit deiner Theorie eines plötzlichen seitlichen Wegbrechens durch große Kraft kaum zu deuten...
Zudem kenne ich ähnliche Bruchverläufe, auch mit Scandium, in deren Vorgeschichte ich Fehl- oder Überbeanspruchung ausschließen kann. 

Stellt den Jungen kurzfristig zufrieden, redet(auch hier) drüber und gut is....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rtc (29. März 2006)

Hallo,
ja, ich finds auch schoen, dass den Thread endlich jemand von euch zur Kenntnis nimmt. Zuerstmal sind Sie nicht der "boese Mechaniker" sondern einfach jemand bei Rose der seinen Job gemacht hat. Entschieden haben ueber das Verfahren ja sicherlich andere. 


In Beitrag 253 steht nichts von einem "Gespraech" mit Herrn Rose, es hat auch niemals eines stattgefunden. Ich habe diese Einigung ueber 2 Briefe (in einem der Briefe war uebrigens ein Link auf diesen Thread angegeben), direkt an Herrn Rose versucht. Ausserdem hat mein Anwalt mit Frau Stefanie Rose telefoniert, was leider auch zu keinem Ergebnis fuehrte.

Ich bin mir ausserdem recht sicher, dass auch von euch niemand grosses Vertrauen in einen Gutachter gesetzt haette, der von jemandem ausgesucht wurde, der einen masslos enttaeuscht hat, nachdem man doch einige Dinge bei ihm gekauft hat... Ich habe mir nun meinen eigenen Gutachter gesucht und seine Meinung steht oben. Dieser Gutachter hat auch schon einige Gutachten fuer oder gegen euch erstellt (so genau habe ich das nicht herausgehoert), aber ihr wuerdet ja sicher keinen Gutachter waehlen, der selbst in diesem "eindeutigen Fall" nicht klar erkennen kann, was passiert ist. Seiner Ansicht nach kann man am Bruchbild rein gar nichts feststellen, ausser dass es sich um einen Gewaltbruch handelte. Er hat zu diesem Thema anscheinend schon sehr viele Gutachten erstellt (erstaunlicherweise sind fast alle Rahmen an genau dieser Stelle eingeknickt oder ganz gebrochen) und fuehrt das darauf zurueck, dass die Rahmen an dieser Stelle bedingt durch den Leichtbau immer duenner werden. Auf den ersten Seiten dieses Threads findet sich auch ein Hinweis darauf, dass die Tiefe Delle im Unterrohr nicht im vorderen Rahmenteil zu finden ist, also "im Fluge" bzw. beim Aufschlagen entstanden sein muss. Das hat das Bruchbild noch mehr veraendert. Wie koennt ihr daran ablesen, dass die Kraft seitlich gewirkt haben muss? Klar, der Schaden an der Felge sieht aus, als haette die Kraft seitlich gewirkt. Aber was spricht hier dagegen, dass dieser Schaden wie im Brief beschrieben entstanden ist? Waeren beide Flanken gleich deformiert und eingedrueckt, haettet ihr mir gesagt, dass ich mit 30 eine Bordsteinkante hochgefahren waer (logisch, ist bei einem solchen Bild auch naheliegend). Das war es dann aber auch. Mir fallen keine weiteren Moeglichkeiten ein. Wie sieht dann ein Felgenschaden aus, den man es NICHT als Schuld des Kaeufers deuten kann?

Auch dass das Scandium pro nicht unbedingt zum Dirten geeignet ist, ist mir klar - dafuer habe ich es auch nicht gekauft (sonst haette ich mir wohl auch keine Reba Race dranbasteln lassen). Aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass mir das gute Stueck nach nichtmal 200km einfach unterm Hintern auseinanderfaellt. Noch dazu steht in der Betriebsanleitung:

Maximales Gesamtgewicht 110Kg 
"Definition" fuer MTB: "...fuer den Einsatz im Gelaende ausgelegt.".   

Ich wiege 55Kg und bin in diesen 185km ein EINZIGES mal ca. 10km Waldweg gefahren.

Der Grund warum ihr von mir laengere Zeit nichts gehoert habt ist/war ganz einfach der, dass ich zusammen mit meinem Anwalt und dem Gutachter ueberlegt habe wie es weitergeht. Klagen ist einerseits teuer und dauert endlos lange. Andererseits will man das als Kunde natuerlich auch nicht einfach auf sich sitzen lassen - kostet(e) ja ebenfalls recht viel Geld, das man sich irgendwann mal verdient hat.

Ich habe nie auf irgendwelche Sonderbehandlungen bestanden, ich will schlicht und ergreifend mein Recht. Von der erwaehnten Gespraechsbereitschaft habe ich bisher leider nichts mitbekommen ausser des Satzes Das ist zweifellos Unfallfolge und nicht Ursache. Was haette ich denn machen sollen? Mehrere Anrufe brachten nichts als einen einige Zeilen laengeren Einzelverbindungsnachweis der Telekom... Die Briefe waren aehnlich wirkungsvoll. Angebote fuer ein Entgegenkommen irgendeiner Art habe ich auch nirgends hoeren koennen.

Sollte sich daran irgendetwas geaendert haben, bin ich gerne zu Gespraechen bereit. Andernfalls bleibt mir auch nichts weiter uebrig, als meinen eingeschlagenen Weg weiterzugehen, denn mir fehlt die Lust 1900EU voellig abzuschreiben, mich an meinen Narben zu erfreuen und mir zu sagen "Hach war das schoen...". Das wuerde sicher auch kein Mitarbeiter vom Roseversand tun, wenn ihm Aehnliches passieren wuerde.

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## dubbel (29. März 2006)

wieso bestehst du dann auf reklamation (anstatt einer lösung auf kulanz)?


----------



## rtc (29. März 2006)

Ich habe nirgends geschrieben, dass ich auf Reklamation bestehe (wie auch immer man das definieren mag). Es gab bisher absolut kein Anzeichen dafuer, dass ueberhaupt etwas geloest werden soll (weder kulant noch als Reklamation). 

Ich hatte in meinem ersten Brief um eine Reparatur des Bikes gebeten und angefragt, wer der Hersteller des Rahmens ist, da ich meine Ansprueche (Schadenersatz, Schmerzensgeld) an diesen richten wollte. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war noch alles friedlich, kein Anwalt. Ich habe versucht friedliche Gespraeche zu fuehren (soweit es mir dank Stinkwut noch moeglich war...) und konnte mich am oben sinngemaess zitierten Satz erfreuen. In dieser Situation wuerden sich wohl nur recht wenige mit Almosen zufriedengeben, zumal meine Enttaeuschung ueber so viel "Sturheit" mit der Zeit immer mehr wuchs. 

Was mich immer noch am meisten stoert, ist die huebsche Narbe am Handgelenk mit der ich nun herumlaufen darf. Darueber wuerde ein neuer Scandium Pro Rahmen kaum hinwegtroesten .

Ich bin uebrigens gern bereit mich zu einigen, solange dabei nicht nur Nachteiliges fuer mich herauskommt. Meine Lust auf grosse Streitereien vor einem Richter haelt sich in Grenzen, wie ich ja bereits in meinem Brief erwaehnt habe.

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## perponche (29. März 2006)

Grüß Gott Stefan,
zunächst mal herzlich willkommen in diesem Kreise. Du stellst Dich als "Meister" vom Roseversand vor und ich gehe mal davon aus dass das genauso gemeint ist wie Du sagst, d.h. dass Du von der Ausbildung her einen technischen Hintergrund hast. Ich nehme Dir auch ab, dass Du von Deinem Fachverstand her aufrichtige Zweifel an der Darstellung von rtc hast. Ich finde auch die Art WIE Du Dich äusserst durchaus sympathisch, Du haust nicht drauf wie Schwarzenegger sondern lässt den anderen auch leben. 
Ich denke aber es geht gar nicht mehr um den Diskurs der Techniker, wie das geschehen konnte. 
Ich denke dass hier die Kompetenz einer anderen Berufssparte gefragt wäre, nämlich 'Unternehmenskommunikation und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit', mit einer ganz anderen Ausbildung und einem anderen Kompetenzprofil. Ein Laden Eurer Grössenordnung müsste doch jemanden haben, der das abdeckt? Oder macht das irgendjemand nebenbei, vielleicht der Chef selber? Wieso schickt man Dich ins Feuer? Verstehe ich nicht. Ein Kommunikationsprofi guckt nicht unter dem Mikroskop Metalltrümmer an sondern stellt eine nüchterne Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnung an: droht ein Image-/Goodwill-Schaden für das Unternehmen, wie ist der zu bewerten, was kosten ein Rahmen + Goodie für den Jungen, und dann wird ganz ohne Rechthaberei die Sache aus der Welt geschafft.
Das geht nicht gegen Dich, das betrifft die Struktur Eures Ladens.
salut
perponche


----------



## pongi (29. März 2006)

wie sieht denn kulanz aus in diesem konkreten fall? ich meine wenn rose einen rahmen für umsonst rausgibt ist das ja was anderes als wenn man den rahmen zum EK bekommt oder mit anderem rabatt.


----------



## rtc (29. März 2006)

Naja ich seh das leider alles nicht mehr ganz so gelassen und ohne Bedenken. 

Wie das sicher bei jedem waere, ist mir mittlerweile auch klar geworden, dass ich mein Leben nie wieder diesem Rahmen anvertrauen werde...

Was aber, wenn ich nun mit einem neuen Rahmen (dahingestellt welcher...) herumfahre und ploetzlich bricht mir der Lenker, weil er bereits jetzt Materialschaedigungen durch den Sturz davongetragen hat (gleiches gilt fuer den Vorbau). Rose weist ja nicht umsonst im eigenen Katalog darauf hin, dass diese sicherheitsrelevanten Teile nach einem Sturz unbedingt auszutauschen sind. Die Standrohre der Reba sind recht dick, daran werden wohl kaum (Vermutung....) Schaeden aufgetreten sein - muesste man sicher mal etwas genauer hinschauen resp. auseinandernehmen. Dazu kommt das VR. Egal wie man es dreht und wendet, am Ende kostet jede moegliche Loesung irgendjemanden Geld.

Ich weiss nicht genau an wen pongis Frage gerichtet war, aber mir braucht man sie kaum stellen, denn ich Frage mich momentan das gleiche. Es bringt wenig jetzt noch meinen Unmut darueber zu aeussern. Sollte Rose tatsaechlich zu Einigungen bereit sein, bin ich jederzeit erreichbar. Meinen Willen dazu hab ich nun oft genug kundgetan. 

Danke und beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## pongi (29. März 2006)

meine frage war einfach mal so in den raum gestellt


----------



## kjh (29. März 2006)

@ Stefan

Was ich mich frage, wieso Du wegen des Schadenverlaufs so eindeutig sicher bist? Für mich hören sich erstmal beide Versionen plausibel an.

Rtc sagt:  Rahmen brach spontan, dadurch Sturz, durch den Aufprall des Vorderrads Schäden u.a. an der Felge (Vermutung von rtc, möglicherweise verursacht durch Steinpfosten, die dort standen, ca. 10x10 cm).

Roseversand:  Schlagartige seitliche Kraft die auf das Vorderrad wirkte und nicht durch normales Fahren verursacht wurde, führte zum Rahmenbruch.

Was ich mich halt frage, wieso die Pfostenvermutung von rtc nicht stimmen können sollte. Das wäre doch nach dem Sturz auch eine schlagartige seitliche Kraft. Oder schließt Du generell aus, daß so ein Rahmen in derartiger Weise spontan bricht?


----------



## Christer (29. März 2006)

Hallo, 

ich würde gerne einmal wissen in welcher Form und in welcher Stärke SEITLICHE Kräfte auf einen Rahmen einwirken müssen damit dieser bricht. So etwas kann ich mir höchstens bei einem Verkehrsunfall vorstellen und dann würde man die Spuren sicher am kompletten Fahrrad deutlich erkennen. 

Gründe für eine starke Verzögerungskraft die von vorne auf den Rahmen einwirkt gibt es genügend. Aber derartige Kräfte von der Seite? Wie könnte sich die Firma das Rose das erklären? 

Bei allen technischen und juristischen Fragen würde sich "rtc" sicher genauso wie die Firma Rose über eine schnelle und kulante Lösung freuen. 

Jetzt kann die Firma Rose mal zeigen ob sie wirklich so kulant ist wie sie in ihren Werbeversprechen immer vorgibt. 

Gruß

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammbader (29. März 2006)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> wissen in welcher Form und in welcher Stärke SEITLICHE Kräfte auf einen Rahmen einwirken müssen damit dieser bricht.



Hi,
wenn du auf dem Hinterrad fährst, den Lenker 90° eingschlägst und dann landest, wirkt eine starke seitlich Kraft auf das Vorderrad, nicht aber seitlich auf den Rahmen. 

Mit dieser Äußerung möchte ich aber keinesfalls über den Unfallhergang spekulieren sondern nur die Frage von Snoopyracer diskutieren.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Christer (29. März 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Markus J. R. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> wenn du auf dem Hinterrad fährst, den Lenker 90° eingschlägst und dann landest, wirkt eine starke seitlich Kraft auf das Vorderrad, nicht aber seitlich auf den Rahmen.



Sicher, das würde eine starke Kraft erklären die von der "Seite" auf die Gabel trifft, aber der Rahmen würde dabei sicher keine starke Krafteinwirkung von der Seite her bekommen. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## perponche (30. März 2006)

emu66 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Anwalt aus #346 kennen wir beim Roseversand nicht. Verwechselt perponche uns da mit dem anderen Radladen aus Bocholt der leider auch Rose heißt?


Da kann ich ja nur lachen. Offenbar weiß bei Euch die eine Hand nicht was die andere tut. "Wir beim Roseversand" - we are not amused. Bei Queen Victoria war das o.k., aber Du solltest den Plural meiden und Dich auf das beschränken was Du in der Ich-Form berichten kannst. Oder heißt der andere Radladen in Bocholt etwa auch "Rose Versand GmbH, Schersweide 4, 46395 Bocholt, vertreten durch den Geschäftsführer Erwin Rose"?! Tretet ihr wie weiland die Heilige Jungfrau Maria in der religiösen Malerei neuerdings selbdritt auf? Sind die Rechtsanwälte Walter & Kollegen Hochstapler, die zu für sie uninteressanten Streitwerten aus lauter Jux und Dollerei beim Amtsgericht Bocholt herumklagen? Nee nee Stefan, Euer Laden hat ein Strukturproblem.
PS: ich biete Dir eine Wette an, ein Satz Nobby Nic - Reifen oder wahlweise zwei Flaschen Champagner, dass meine Behauptung stimmt. Schlägst Du ein?
ciao 
perponche


----------



## Robert-XC (30. März 2006)

perponche schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich ja nur lachen. Offenbar weiß bei Euch die eine Hand nicht was die andere tut. "Wir beim Roseversand" - we are not amused. Bei Queen Victoria war das o.k., aber Du solltest den Plural meiden und Dich auf das beschränken was Du in der Ich-Form berichten kannst. Oder heißt der andere Radladen in Bocholt etwa auch "Rose Versand GmbH, Schersweide 4, 46395 Bocholt, vertreten durch den Geschäftsführer Erwin Rose"?! Tretet ihr wie weiland die Heilige Jungfrau Maria in der religiösen Malerei neuerdings selbdritt auf? Sind die Rechtsanwälte Walter & Kollegen Hochstapler, die zu für sie uninteressanten Streitwerten aus lauter Jux und Dollerei beim Amtsgericht Bocholt herumklagen? Nee nee Stefan, Euer Laden hat ein Strukturproblem.
> PS: ich biete Dir eine Wette an, ein Satz Nobby Nic - Reifen oder wahlweise zwei Flaschen Champagner, dass meine Behauptung stimmt. Schlägst Du ein?
> ciao
> perponche



Bravo - so ne Art der Kommunikation wird die Dialogbereitschaft der Gegenseite sicherlich ins Unermessliche steigern - Hauptsache Ego gestärkt?

Was die Leute nicht vergessen sollten ist wie viele hier in diesem Forum stänkern um Hersteller zu diskreditieren oder zu erpressen. Bike zerstört, Beitrag schreiben, so lange quengeln bis der Hersteller/Vertrieb einknickt. Wenn es dazu noch gut rübergebracht wird und es Verletzungen gab schreien die ersten nach Lynchjustiz.
Die ganze Sache stinkt langsam, denn seine Ausgangsfrage - "wo Gutachten" - hat der Threadersteller ja wohl nie weitergeführt. Das führt dazu dass wir alle Mutmaßen dürfen aber nie eine unabhängige, fachkundige Meinung hören werden. Hier wird nur noch versucht über "Gesprächsbereitschaft" was rauszuschlagen - ob zu Recht oder Unrecht wissen wohl die wenigstens.


----------



## Blue_X-Ray (30. März 2006)

emu66 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Spuren am Rad, und damit mein ich nicht nur die Felge, sind eindeutig. Jeder Sachverständige wird erkennen, dass eine große Kraft schlagartig, seitlich aufs Vorderrad eingewirkt hat und so zum Rahmenbruch geführt hat. Diese Belastung entsteht nicht beim Fahren. Selbst beim Springen oder bei Kurvenfahrten tritt sie so nicht auf, die Federgabel konnte hier nicht helfen, weil die Kraft seitlich kam.



Guten Tag,

gegen diese Aussage sprechen aber einige Punkte.

- wenn eine (Über-)Last auf eine Konstruktion einwirkt, wird immer das schwächste Teil in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Nach Ihrer Aussage lag diese Last seitlich am Vorderrad an. Wieso haben die Felge und die Speichen diese Last aufnehmen können - der Rahmen aber nicht? Wäre es nicht viel wahrscheinlicher das ich zuallererst Felge und Speichen deformieren (also abknicken)? Das kann auch sicher jeder aus eigner Erfahrung nachvollziehen ( man hat ehr eine Acht im Rad als einen verzogenen Rahmen). 

- wenn eine seitliche Kraft so stark auf die Felge einwirkt, das der Rahmen zerstört wird - wieso wird nicht auch die Reifenflanke zerstört oder der Reifen von der Felge gesprengt? Man sollte doch zumindest deutliche Spuren an der Reifenflanke sehen. Deweiteren sollten bei solch einer Kraft auch Schleifspuren oder ähnliches an der Felge zu sehen sein. Solche Spuren kann ich aber auf dem Bild nicht entdecken.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=101954&d=1132330417
Wenn ein Reifen mit relativ wenig Luftdruck auf ein senkrechtes Hinterniss trifft und bis auf die Felge durchschlägt, können dann nicht genau diese Schadensbilder auftreten wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist?



- ein Metallrohr weißt bei Biegelast (wieder Überlast), ganz besondere Deformationen auf. Daran kann man erkennen aus welcher Richtung die Kraft gewirkt hat. Stellen wir uns einmal vor: wir spannen solch ein Rohr auf einer Seite ein, und Belasten es mit einer plötzlich auftretenden Kraft auf Biegung. Dann ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, das das Rohr komplet abreisst. Normalerweise sollte es abknicken (zumindest bei einen homogenen Materialgefüge). Dabei kann es durchaus an der Außenseiten des Knickes einreißen. Aber es sollten auf der Innenseite des Knickes die typischen Merkmale einer Stauchung zu sehen sein. Diese typischen Merkmale eines Knickes kann ich auf den Bildern aber nicht erkennen (Seite 2).
Es sein denn es handelt sich um sehr sprödes Material.  

- Kraft + Hebel = Drehmoment
Nach Ihrer Aussage soll eine Kraft seitlich auf die Felge gewirkt haben, von der Gabel auf den Rahmen übertragen worden sein ( was zur Zerstörung führte). Wenn wir das statisch betrachten ist die Gabel mit dem Rahmen so verbunden, das sie Kräfte aufnehmen und abführen kann. Das heißt die Gabel wirkt in diesem Fall wie ein Hebel. Nur wenn wir eine seitlich wirkende Kraft haben und einen Hebel, dann haben wir auch einen Drehpunkt (dort wo die Gabel mit dem Rahmen verbunden ist). An diesen Drehpunkt würde das Drehmoment den Rahmen auf Torsion (Verdrehung) belasten. Wir sollten also deutliche Anzeichen dieser Torsion am Rahmen finden. Z.B. ein Rohr ist nach einer Seite gebogen und das ander Rohr zur anderen. Auf den Bildern kann ich solche Anzeichen aber beim besten willen nicht entdecken. Wenn man es dynamisch betrachtet: bei dem geringen "Systemgewicht" von rtc sollte diese "schlagartig seitlich wirkende Kraft" nicht ehr das Vorderrad versetzen als den Rahmen zu zerstören? 

- wir können den Rahmen wie 2 dimensionales Fachwerk betrachten. Solche ein Fachwerk kann keine seitlichen Kräfte aufnehmen. Nur die Eigenschaften des Rohres würde diesen seitlichen Kräften entgegen wirken. Wie oben beschrieben, müsste es abknicken. Metall reisst nur, wenn es mit einer Zugspannung belastet wird. Stellen wir uns einmal vor, wir haben eine Kraft die senkrecht von vorn auf das Vorderrad wirkt (z.B. beim Bremsen). Die Gabel wird nach hinten gebogen und überträgt diese Kräfte an den Rahmen. Durch das oben beschriebene Drehmoment (und Drehpunkt) werden die Oberseiten der Rahmenrohre mit Zug belastet. Was passiert wenn diese Zugbelastung über den kritischen Bereich des Materials ansteigt? Zu erwarten wäre, das die Rohre an der Oberseite beginnend glatt reißen. In der Mitte der Rohre sollte es zu Stauchungen kommen (wir haben ja immer noch die Tendenz des Einknickens). Wenn jetzt das Vorderrad weiter an dieser schon geschwächten Konstruktion zieht, sollte das Material nach unten weiter ausreißen und aufpilzen. 
Ich finde genau diese Merkmale sind auf diesen Bild sehr gut zu sehen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=101998&d=1132398009

Aber vielleicht könnten Sie einmal kurz darlegen, wie genau Sie sich diese "plötzlich auftretende seitliche Kraft" vorstellen und welche Indizien Ihre Version stüzen.

mfg
Sven S.


----------



## dubbel (30. März 2006)

Blue_X-Ray schrieb:
			
		

> gegen diese Aussage sprechen aber einige Punkte.
> [...]
> Aber vielleicht könnten Sie einmal kurz darlegen, wie genau Sie sich diese "plötzlich auftretende seitliche Kraft" vorstellen und welche Indizien Ihre Version stüzen.


gegen die theoretisch astreine herleitung spricht allerdings die realität. 
es wäre nicht der erste rahmen, der nach einer verpatzten landung beim dirten bricht. 
es ist schlicht falsch, dass erst laufrad und/oder gabel nachgeben - theorie hin oder her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (30. März 2006)

Hallo Mädls,

als Jurist erlaube ich mir insbesondere bei der offenen Frage der technischen Nachvollziehbarkeit der Schadensentstehung auf die gesetzliche Regelung zur Beweislast hinzuweisen. Bekommt der Gutachter auch nach redlicher Müh´nichts heraus, gilt hier bei einem sog. Verbrauchsgüterkauf in den ersten sechs Monaten die gesetzliche Vermutung, dass es von Anfang an am Material lag, § 476 BGB. Darauf scheint es doch hinauszulaufen. Warum also jetzt noch lange streiten?

@emu66: Hat den Rose wirklich keinen Haftpflichtversicherer für die sonstigen Schäden wie Verletzung usw.? Das würde die Abwicklung doch erleichtern.

Abschließend noch ein Wort als Vater:

Wenn ich meinem Sohnemann dereinst in zehn Jahren so ein teures Rad kaufen kann, erwarte ich selbstverständlich, dass ein solches Rad auch den manchmal überstürmenden Ideen eines Heranwachsenden standhält. Die Sicherheitsspanne muß dies einfach aushalten. Und selbstverständlich erwarte ich auch, dass bei einem geländetauglichen Rad dieses einiges wegstecken kann, z.B. auch einmal einen Sturz, bei dem das Rad ein paar Meter fliegt und irgendwo gegenschlägt. 

Mein ungefederter Drahtesel (TREK 970), immerhin jetzt 18 Jahre alt  durfte diese Behandlung schon mehrere Male genießen und zeigt keinerlei Schadensspuren. Ist halt guter Stahl, aber das Scandium-Aluminium wird doch stets so angepriesen. Nein, als Vater wollte ich, dass ich mein übermütiges Kind mit einem guten Gefühl fahren lassen kann. Wenn dies bei Scandium nicht geht, erwarte ich einen Hinweis oder aber zumindest vorzügliche Schadenswiedergutmachung, wenn mein Sohn in eine theoretisch lebensbedrohliche Situation geraten ist und auch schwere Verletzungen erlitten hat. Anders ausgedrückt: Seit froh, dass rtc´s Eltern sich so zurückhalten, ich wäre nach dem bisherigen Abwicklungsverhalten nicht mehr gut gelaunt und hätte das Gutachten sicherlich nicht auf dem Zivilrechtsweg geholt.


Haardtfahrer

Also, Bremse ziehen, schließlich wäre ja nicht Rose letztendlich "schuld", sondern der Hersteller, nicht war?


----------



## Blue_X-Ray (30. März 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> gegen die theoretisch astreine herleitung spricht allerdings die realität.
> es wäre nicht der erste rahmen, der nach einer verpatzten landung beim dirten bricht.
> es ist schlicht falsch, dass erst laufrad und/oder gabel nachgeben - theorie hin oder her.



Hi,

klar: grau ist alle Theorie. Aber da wir alle nicht dabei waren, außer rtc, wird es wohl alles theoretisch bleiben.
Natürlich können Speichenräder ernorme Kräfte senkrecht zur Laufachse aufnehmen. Im Zweifel mehr als der Rahmen verträgt. Gleiches gilt natürlich auch für die Gabel. Aber wie sieht es denn mit seitlich wirkenden Kräften aus? Denn das war ja die Aussage: "eine große Kraft schlagartig, seitlich aufs Vorderrad eingewirkt hat".
Mal ein blödes Beispiel: bei deiner verpatzten Landung steht das Rad 90° zum Rahmen (die Kraft würde seitlich auf das Rad wirken) . Was gibt denn dann nach- der Rahmen oder das Rad?

Vielleicht eines am Ende: man kann bei theoretischen Betrachtungen meißt nur von Wahrscheinlichkeiten ausgehen. Und zumindest ich habe in meinen Leben mehr verzogene Laufräder gesehen als gebrochene Rahmen  .

mfg
Sven S.


----------



## perponche (30. März 2006)

Robert-XC schrieb:
			
		

> ...stänkern...diskreditieren...erpressen...quengeln...


"quengeln" - das bezeichnet eine Verhaltensweise von Kleinkindern, die noch nicht imstande sind, ihr Anliegen ordentlich zu artikulieren, "erpressen" ist eine strafbare Handlung und "diskreditieren" ist das, was Du hier mit André versuchst, indem Du von der Sachebene auf die persönliche Ebene gehst und und Andrès Integrität (und nicht nur seine) mit einem Wortnebel in Frage stellst. Das ist einfach nur übel. Was braucht Rose Feinde wenn er solche Freunde hat...


----------



## rtc (30. März 2006)

Hi,

"Die ganze Sache stinkt langsam, denn seine Ausgangsfrage - "wo Gutachten" - hat der Threadersteller ja wohl nie weitergefÃ¼hrt"

Das kann ich so leider nicht stehenlassen, denn ich habe einen in diesem Thread genannten Gutachter aufgesucht (das ist eben der von dem ich weiter oben sprach, Rose duerfte mittlerweile wahrscheinlich (?) auch wissen, um wen es sich handelt).

Den restlichen von Robert-XCs Ausfuehrungen kann ich leider nichts weiter entgegnen. Klar, koennte ich auch zu denen gehoeren, die ihr Bike schrotten (wobei man das bei diesem Schaden schon vorsaetzlich tun muesste. Aber wozu diesen Preis zahlen, um nacher Metallschrott draus zu machen...) und nacher, wenn die Rekla abgelehnt wird, versuchen den Hersteller runterzuziehen.
Aber vielleicht denkst du auch mal darueber nach, wie du in dieser Situation handeln wuerdest und warum meine "Version" von so vielen hier gestuetzt wird, die offensichtlich doch einiges an Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet haben? 
Das liegt sicher nicht an meinen "Sympathiepunkten als armer Schueler", denn die Aussagen sind hauptsaechlich objektiv (siehe z.b. Blue_X-Ray's Post) gehalten und sehen nicht aus wie: "och der arme Schueler. Er hat halt nen dummen Fehler gemacht und sein Bike zerstoert aber drueckt doch mal ein Auge zu und gebt ihm was neues â ihr habts dochâ.

@Haardtailfahrer:
"...gilt hier bei einem sog. VerbrauchsgÃ¼terkauf in den ersten sechs Monaten die gesetzliche Vermutung, dass es von Anfang an am Material lag, Â§476 BGB."
Vielen Dank fuer den Hinweis, das wusste ich bisher auch noch nicht. 
Dass meine Eltern sich hier nicht grossartig einschalten liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich mittlerweile auch schon 19 bin (berufliches Gym, daher 13 Jahre). Nichtsdestotrotz waechst Geld nicht auf Baeumen und wenn man sich schon etwas hoeherwertiges kauft, erwartet man auch, dass es laenger als 2 Wochen haelt.

Danke an alle und beste Gruesse,
AndrÃ©


----------



## KommissarZufall (30. März 2006)

Blue_X-Ray schrieb:
			
		

> Metall reisst nur, wenn es mit einer Zugspannung belastet wird.



Na das halt ich ja mal für ein Gerücht.
Dann bräuchte man ja bloß Konstruktionen so auslegen, dass sie nur Schub-, Torsions- und Druckspannung aufnehmen müssen - und schon gehen sie nicht mehr kaputt.
Ne, ne....das funktioniert nicht.

Metall reißt, wenn die örtliche Spannung größer als die örtliche zu ertragende Spannung ist. Fertig. Punkt.


----------



## Blue_X-Ray (30. März 2006)

chilipeppersfan schrieb:
			
		

> Metall reißt, wenn die örtliche Spannung größer als die örtliche zu ertragende Spannung ist. Fertig. Punkt.



Hi, 

und wo ist da jetzt der Unterschied zu:"Metall reisst nur, wenn es mit einer Zugspannung belastet wird." ?

Ich hätte mich da vielleicht klarer ausdrücken sollen. Natürlich muss die (Zug-)Spannung größer sein als als max. Zugfestigkeit des Materials. Das sich diese Spannung lokal unterschiedlich auf eine Konstruktion verteilt, je nach Belastung, sollte auch klar sein.
Ich kann nur etwas "spannen", wenn ich daran "ziehe". Deswegen ist Zugspannung (imho)schon ganz richtig.

mfg
Sven


----------



## perponche (30. März 2006)

chilipeppersfan schrieb:
			
		

> ...nur Schub-, Torsions- und Druckspannung...


was ist eigentlich die physikalische Maßeinheit für "Torsionsspannung" by the way? Ich hab mal an der TU Berlin T-Träger berechnet, aber wir Blödmänner haben damals die durch Torsion ausgelösten Kräfte in maximale Druckspannung auf der Oberseite und maximale Zugspannung an der Unterseite zerlegt und danach den Träger dimensioniert. So kleine Spannungsdiagramme mit zwei Dreieckchen. Hoffentlich ist nicht alles eingestürzt. 
Übrigens: wenn ich einen Ast vom Baum nicht abbreche sondern durch Drehen "ableiere" kommt es zur Materialzerstörung doch dann, wenn die Zugfestigkeit der Fasern an ihre Grenzen stößt oder sehe ich das auch ganz falsch? Und was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Schub- und Druckspannung? Wenn die Lokomotive von hinten schiebt drückt es doch nach vorne? 
Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## pongi (30. März 2006)

bin mir nicht sicher, aber torsion müsste eigentlich in Nm angegeben werden wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre.

schubspannung ist soviel ich weiß wenn ich von der einen seite drücke. druck ist wenn von mehreren seiten geschoben wird.

du schiebst z.b. dein auto aus der einfahrt. schiebt deine frau von vorne bleibt das auto stehen und das auto geht kaputt (sofern du und deine frau kräftig genug seit *g*)

meinte zumindest das es so war. ist schon ein weilchen her das ich das mal gehört habe.


----------



## FloII (30. März 2006)

Blue_X-Ray schrieb:
			
		

> Es sein denn es handelt sich um sehr sprödes Material.



Richtig! Genau hier sehe ich das Problem.  Der Herr Gutachter - den mir Rtc übrigens per PM genannt hat - hätte mit einem einfachen Test überprüfen können, wie hart und damit ja auch spröde das Material ist. 
Momentan haben meines Wissens gerade die chinesischen Produzenten den Drang alles möglichst extrem zu härten. Mit dem Nachteil, daß das Bauteil schlagartig und ohne Vorwarnung bricht.
Ein Fahrradrahmen hat nicht schlagartig zu brechen, sondern sich erst zu verbiegen. 
Das hat dieser Rahmen offensichtlich nicht getan.

Zu unserem Rosemeister: Für mich ist da leider eine Lücke in der Argumentationskette. Offensichtlich scheinen hier einige Leute zu sein, die sich mit Materialkunde, mit Bruchverhalten etc. ganz gut auskennen. 
Dann sollte man diesen Leuten auch erklären, warum er der Meinung ist, daß der Rahmen seitlich überbelastet worden ist! Bisher ist den Forenmitgliedern leider nichts bekannt, was seine These stützen würde.

Florian


----------



## rtc (30. März 2006)

Das Problem ist, dass er sich wirklich intensiv mit dem Entstehen GENAU solcher Brueche befasst hat und die sogar eine eigenes Testgeraet dafuer entwickelt haben. Ausserdem lagen dort sehr viele Rahmen, die den Test schon ueber sich haben ergehen lassen und entsprechende Schaeden aufwiesen (meiner stellt hier wohl einen Extremfall dar, da er voellig auseinandergerissen ist - allerdings "stuerzen" die Rahmen an dieser Apparatur aber auch nicht nachdem sie eingeknickt sind).

Ich kann auf diesen Gutachter im Moment absolut kein boeses Wort kommen lassen, denn ich denke, dass er sich groesste Muehe gibt eine der beiden Versionen fix zu bestaetigen. 

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammbader (30. März 2006)

FloII schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sollte man diesen Leuten auch erklären, warum er der Meinung ist, daß der Rahmen seitlich überbelastet worden ist! Bisher ist den Forenmitgliedern leider nichts bekannt, was seine These stützen würde.



Hi,
er schrieb nicht, dass der Rahmen seitlich überlastet worden ist. Auf das Vorderrad wirkte eine seitliche Kraft, schrieb er.
Die Bruchstellen sehen für mich nicht nach hohen Torsionskräften aus. Ich würde sagen: Rohr oben abgerissen und unten eingeknickt. 
Das würde schon zur Landung mit quergestelltem Lenker passen.
Aber warum ist dann die Felge eingedrückt?

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, Ein Rad muss auch mal einen Sturz aushalten.
Irgendwann bauen die Rahmen mit 200g und verbieten das Fahren mit Hinweis auf die Bruchgefahr. 

Viele Grüße
markus


----------



## Blue_X-Ray (30. März 2006)

Markus J. R. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Das würde schon zur Landung mit quergestelltem Lenker passen.
> Aber warum ist dann die Felge eingedrückt?



Hi,

dazu würde ich gern noch einmal etwas schreiben.

Stellen wir uns doch mal solch eine Landung bildlich vor. Eine Landung mit quergestellten Vorderrad. Das Rad könnte die kinetische Energie des Sprunges nicht in Vortrieb umwandeln. Es würde zu sehr bremsen. Nun sagen wir mal (wider Erwarten) der Reifen springt dabei nicht von der Felge und das Rad wird nicht verformt. Nur wieso bleibt dann der Fahrer im Sattel? Sollte er nicht über den Sattel "abfliegen"? Oder anders: wenn man mit einer sehr guten Bremse sehr stark bremst- kommt erst der "Abflug" oder der Rahmenbruch? Der Vektor der wirkenden Kräfte wäre der gleiche.

Wir sollten vielleicht auch mal auf die Verletzungen schauen. Wenn man nach einen Sprung schräg von oben "aufschlägt", sollten dann nicht Prellungen, Stauchungen und/oder Brüche als primäre Folgen auftreten? Bei einen Sturz während normaler Fahrt sollten dann nicht primär Abschürfungen auftreten (weil die Fallhöhe und -richtung eine andere ist)? Klar kann bei beiden Beides geschehen. Aber es wäre wieder ein Einzelteil im Puzzle.


mfg
Sven


----------



## zastafari (31. März 2006)

Markus J. R. schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bruchstellen sehen für mich nicht nach hohen Torsionskräften aus. Ich würde sagen: Rohr oben abgerissen und unten eingeknickt.



Ich denke die Bilder sagen da was ganz anderes.... 
Die Bruchstellen am Hauptrahmen kann man vorerst vergessen, sie sind durch den Aufprall auf den Untergrund zu sehr deformiert. 
Interessant sind die Bilder von Steuerkopfrest....hier sieht man am Unterrohr an der Unterseite und beidseitig herauf bis ungefähr zu seiner Mitte *gerade *Rißkanten, darüber und am Oberrohr haben wir unregelmäßige Abrisse...

Für mich sieht es sehr danach aus, daß in der Tat das Unterrohr durch einen Haarriss, ausgehend von der Unterseite des Unterrohrs(Schweissnaht Gusset??) und sich seitllich ausbreitend, vorgeschädigt, beim Überfahren der Schwelle (Druck in Fahrtrichung auf Gabel und somit Zug an besagter Stelle) kollabiert ist und es somit zu den  - typischen - unregelmäßigen Abrissen und Abscherungen an den restlichen Stellen kam...


----------



## TTT (1. April 2006)

Ich wollte mir eigentlich dieses Jahr ein Rennradl von Rose holen. Das Pro SL 3000. Wenn ich dran denke, daß mir das bei 80km/h unterm Hintern auseinanderbricht, wird mir ganz schlecht! Wenn ich dann noch das Verhalten von Rose hier sehe, werde ich mich nach einem anderen Bike umschauen (müssen)  Und dabei war das eigentlich schon beschlossen, mit der Frau abgesprochen und bereits Überlegungen angestellt, wann ich mal hochfahren könnte um Rahmenhöhe und Ausstattungsdetails festzulegen.
Der Fachhändler meines Vertrauens führt leider nur Giant-RR. Was mach ich nur? Jemand einen Tipp für einen Custommade-Hersteller mit ordentlichem Preis-Leistungsverhältniss?

Wie kann eigentlich ein 55kg-Persönchen ein Mountainbike durch unsachgemäßen Einsatz zerstören?


----------



## kantiran (1. April 2006)

Schau dir doch mal die Cube-RRs an, ggf. kannst du da auch ein Rahmenset (Rahmen + Gabel) bestellen und den Rest selbst konfigurieren. Einen Händler wirst du wohl in der Nähe haben der dir weiterhelfen kann.
Das wäre dann wohl auch Custom-Made.

Gruss


----------



## perponche (1. April 2006)

TTT schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann eigentlich ein 55kg-Persönchen ein Mountainbike durch unsachgemäßen Einsatz zerstören?


Gute Frage. Im Nachbarland Österreich sieht man sehr häufig allerlei Fluggeräte am Himmel herumschweben, darunter auch Deltaplaner und ULMs (die ultraleichten mit dem Rasenmähermotor). Ich hab mal im dortigen Forum die Frage aufgeworfen, warum es einerseits soviele Rahmenbrüche bei MTBs gibt und warum man andererseits nichts davon hört, dass andauernd Fluggeräte mit gebrochenem Gestänge vom Himmel fallen. Die sind ja auch extrem auf Leichtbau getrimmt und gewichtsoptimiert. M.E. ist auch die Biegebeanspruchung bei letzteren viel erheblicher als beim Tragwerk etwa eines Diamantrahmens. Man sieht es ja richtig bei Passagiermaschinen welche Verformungen die Tragflächen jedesmal bei Start und Landung erleiden und die Dinger sind teilweise seit 20 Jahren in der Luft und die Flügel brechen nicht dauernd ab auch nicht nach unzähligen Wiederholungen der Verformung. Das wirft doch Fragen auf? 
Die österreichischen Kollegen meinten: ganz einfach, weil Fluggeräte einer umfassenden und sorgfältigen behördlichen Prüfung unterliegen bevor sie auf die Menschheit losgelassen werden. Ach ja, und es scheint es gibt keine Scandiumflugzeuge.


----------



## Ed von Schleck (1. April 2006)

Es ist zwaz lange, lange her (hat vielleicht auch schon jmd. anders bemerkt), aber ich finde daß die Felge NICHT danch aussieht, als ob man über einen Bordstein "gedonnert" wäre- das kann bestimmt jeder Dirt oder BMX- Fahrer bestätigen. Zumal ich sowas zu ersten mal sehe, daß ein Rahmen nicht an den Schweißnähten bricht.Das einzige was ich tun kann, ist Rose zu boykottieren. Wünsche RTC noch viel Glück, da ich schon einige negative Erfahrungen in Bezug auf Rechtsstreitgkeiten gemacht habe.

Grüße an alle und allzeit gute Fahrt!


----------



## rtc (1. April 2006)

Hi,
das mit dem Bordstein war auch nur ein Beispiel: Egal wie die Felge deformiert ist, man kann so ziemlich immer beides behaupten: Unfallfolge oder Unfallursache. Das einzige was man meines Erachtens daran erkennen kann ist, dass die Kraft, die die Felge verformte, seitlich wirkte (weil nur die eine Flanke richtig eingedrueckt ist, die andere dagegen kaum Schaden hat). Daher sind die Radschaeden wohl das falsche Kriterium, vielmehr muss man die Rahmenschaeden betrachten, was einige hier ja fleissig machen. 

Mir ist mittlerweile auch aufgefallen, dass ich mich selbst nie gefragt habe (keine Ahnung warum, habe es bisher immer einfach so hingenommen), aufgrund welcher Indizien die Mechaniker darauf kamen, dass alles Unfallfolge sei. 

Das wuerde mich nun langsam auch mal interessieren. Werd da nochmal genauer nachfragen...

Beste Gruesse und danke fuer die Unmengen an Unterstuetzung ,
André


----------



## perponche (1. April 2006)

Gerade in einem anderen Zusammenhang gelesen: (#2405 aus Stumpjumper FSR-Thread):


			
				finnluka schrieb:
			
		

> das bestätigt mich in meiner kaufentscheidung pro speci, denn solche kulanzberichte finde ich schon wichtig und gut. was nützt mir ein bike wenn ich es über wochen und monate in der werkstatt hab und es ewig dauert bis garantie oder kulanz angelegenheiten geregelt sind.


Sehen Sie, Herr Rose, so kommen Kaufentscheidungen zustande, und der vorliegende Thread wird noch jahrelang gegen Sie stehen (Suchfunktion) wenn die Sache selbst eigentlich vergessen scheint. Sie könnten von den Japanern lernen und sich ganz einfach entschuldigen, imho. Von den Japanern hat das moderne Management gelernt, dass das aus unternehmerischer Sicht auch dann klug ist, wenn man sich eigentlich im Recht glaubt.
PS: warum hört man von Rosemeister Stefan nichts mehr? Wir waren doch ganz freundlich mit ihm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rtc (1. April 2006)

Naja auch wenn man das von den Japanern lernen konnte, wuerd ich anstelle von Rose auch nicht zahlen, wenn ich mir absolut sicher waere. Aber aufgrund der doch recht vielen Gegner, frage ich mich ernsthaft, wie man das halten kann. 

Oder liegt es einfach wirklich an der Sympathie und die Member hier versuchen das alles nur so "hinzudrehen" (vllt. auch unbewusst), dass es meiner "Version" entspricht? Gegen diese Theorie spricht nun aber wieder, dass mir selbst keine sinnvolle Moeglichkeit einfaellt, wie man aus diesem Bruchbild eine seitliche wirkende Kraft ableiten kann.

Es waere wirklich interessant, wenn Herr Strauß sich nochmals hier melden und einfach mal seine Argumente darlegen wuerde.

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## pongi (1. April 2006)

@TTT: schau mal bei hai-bikes. die haben auch ein custom-made programm. ist glaube ich sogar ein onlinekonfigurator


----------



## perponche (1. April 2006)

rtc schrieb:
			
		

> Naja auch wenn man das von den Japanern lernen konnte, wuerd ich anstelle von Rose auch nicht zahlen, wenn ich mir absolut sicher waere.


WENN ICH MIR ABSOLUT SICHER WÄRE : es geht bei Mangamententscheidungen nicht um das Ausleben persönlicher Gefühle und Überzeugungen sondern um vernünftige unternehmerische Entscheidungen, die dem Wohl des Unternehmens langfristig nützen. Wenn sich Rose irgendwo in der Republik, wo man angehende Manager ausbildet, fachkundigen Rat einholen würde, wäre die einhellige Antwort: SOFORT Aussteigen aus dem Konflikt (und zwar OHNE Nachkarten nach dem Motto er hätte ja doch-warum hat er denn nicht-wir wären ja bereit gewesen wenn!!!), sich im Thread entschuldigen, Besserung geloben, neues Rad, Goodie drauflegen und hoffen, dass die Erinnerung verblasst. Das ist einfach heute state of the art. Wenn jemand das nicht bringt weil er sich dran verschluckt ist er einfach ein Fossil. Was nützt es wenn man recht hat und fährt sein Unternehmen gegen die Wand.


----------



## pepper.at (1. April 2006)

wo du recht hast, hast du recht. sowas ist modernes management.


----------



## Blue_X-Ray (1. April 2006)

rtc schrieb:
			
		

> Oder liegt es einfach wirklich an der Sympathie und die Member hier versuchen das alles nur so "hinzudrehen" (vllt. auch unbewusst), dass es meiner "Version" entspricht? Gegen diese Theorie spricht nun aber wieder, dass mir selbst keine sinnvolle Moeglichkeit einfaellt, wie man aus diesem Bruchbild eine seitliche wirkende Kraft ableiten kann.



Hi,

naja - zumindest wurden auch noch keine Argumente genannt, warum deine Aussage nicht stimmen soll.

Ich habe während meiner Lehre und während meines Studiums einige Bruch- und Zugtests gesehen. Bei einen Homogenen (fehlerfreien) Material kann man eine gleichmäßige Bruch- ,Risskante erwarten. Vorallen sieht das Material überall gleich aus. Unterschiede im Rissbild und andere Farbtöne (z.B. weniger metallischer Glanz) weisen auf Materialveränderungen hin. Meist reißt oder bricht das Gefüge dann an diesen Stellen glatt ab. 

Ich habe mir deine Bilder nocheinmal angesehen und eine sehr interessante Stelle gefunden. Nun sind die Bilder nicht sehr gut - aber ich habe mal makiert was ich meine. Vielleicht untersucht dein Gutachter das mal genauer  .

mfg
Sven


----------



## rtc (1. April 2006)

Hallo,
hm, das mit den Gegenargumenten stimmt wohl .

Vielen Dank fuer die Bilder, werde mal nachfragen, ob sich damit vielleicht etwas machen laesst. Ich habe ausserdem mal beim Institut fuer Werkstoffwissenschaft der TU Freiberg angefragt, ob sich das vielleicht mal jemand von denen ansehen kann (natuerlich den Rahmen, nicht die Bilder). Die sind fuer Materialkunde ja recht beruehmt .

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zastafari (1. April 2006)

Ich denke, daß gerade bei einem Riß (bei Zug) unter großer, plötzlicher Krafteinwirkung eben keine gerade Rißkante entsteht, das Material gibt da nach, wo eben minimalste molekulare Störungen sind, ähnlich wie ein Blitz seinen Weg sucht. Das ist auch meine Erfahrung aus unter Belastung gebrochenen Rahmen...


----------



## Haunert (1. April 2006)

Ich hab jetzt jegliches Vertrauen zu Rose verloren !


----------



## Blue_X-Ray (1. April 2006)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> molekulare Störungen



Hi,

ist jetzt ein bisschen OT.

Metalle bilden keine Moleküle sondern Gefüge http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gef%C3%BCge_%28Werkstoffkunde%29. Moleküle findest du in der organischen Chemie oder bei molekular auftreten Gasen (zB O2).
Ich weiß, klingt jetzt ein bisschen nach Oberlehrer, aber es geht nur darum jetzt nicht Begriffe ducheinander zu hauen .

mfg
Sven


----------



## Schildbürger (1. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

das meiste ist ja schon ausführlich gesagt worden. Daher nur kurz meine Meinung.

Bis 6 Monate nach dem Kauf muss der HÄNDLER beweisen das die Ware Mängelfrei ist. Und die Eignung für den bestimmten Zweck, nämlich MTB-fahren.
Nicht der Kunde oder der Hersteller.

Ich (89Kg) bin schon öfter gestürzt, leicht verbogene Laufräder ja, aber keine gebrochenen Rahmen.

Hier eine Foto, ich stehe gerade im Hintergrund (in gelb) bereit zum Paletten-Contest.



Für ein größeres Bild draufklicken.

Das ist für ein MTB noch normaler Gebrauch.

Rahmen brechen schon mal an den Schweißnähten, aber nicht mitten im Rohr, auch ohne vorherigen Sturz. Wie in anderen Freds zu lesen ist.



Und auch Stahlrahmen.

Ursache hin oder her, als Kunde würde ich mich Ärgern wenn so kurz nach dem Kauf der MTB-Rahmen SO "einfach" durchbricht,
das darf einfach nicht passieren.


----------



## Blue_X-Ray (1. April 2006)

Hi,

nocheinmal ein bisschen Theorie zum Thema  .

folgender Auszug stammt aus einem Artikel der Uni Stuttgart
http://www.imwf.uni-stuttgart.de/lehre/vd/wkp/01_Zugversuch/Zugversuch.htm

"Bei Erreichen der Höchstlast beginnen sich verformungsfähige Werkstoffe einzuschnüren. Nach mehr oder weniger großer Querschnittsabnahme versagt das Material in einem Verformungsbruch bei niedriger Last.

Spröde Werkstoffe versagen durch verformungslosen Trennbruch. Dieser erfolgt in Form einer Trennung des Stoffzusammenhangs senkrecht zur Richtung der größten positiven Hauptspannung (weshalb auch von einem Normalspannungsbruch gesprochen wird), wenn die Trennfestigkeit der Kristallite erreicht wird. Die Bruchfläche ist körnig oder splittrig und zeigt einen kristallinen Glanz. Im metallographischen Schliffbild zeigen sich die Körner ohne Verformung.

Bei zähen Werkstoffen kann der mit erheblichen plastischen Verformungen verbundenen Gleitbruch beobachtet werden. Dieser beruht auf Abgleitungen in Gitterebenen der Kristallite und tritt in der Ebene der größten Schubspannung auf. Die Bruchfläche ist matt oder samtartig und hat schneidenförmige Ränder. Bei mikroskopischer Betrachtung erscheinen die Kristallite verformt."

Das würde für unser Beispiel heißen: da wo das Material zäh ist ( was bei einem Fahrradrahmen ja erwünscht ist) finden wir eine Abrisskannte (ca. 45.°). Da wo das Material hart (oder durch einen Fehler verhärtet) ist, würden wir einen glatten Bruch finden.

mfg 
Sven


----------



## TTT (1. April 2006)

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise bezgl. Custommade-Lieferanten!
Echtes Custommade ala Rahmen kaufen und alles einzeln dazu ist mir aber einfach zu teuer,  gerade Hay-Bikes klingt gut, werde ich mir mal anschauen, ebenso Canyon.

Eine Kleinigkeit zum vorliegenden Fall ist mir noch aufgefallen:

Eine seitliche Kraft auf ein Laufrad, die eine Delle dieser Größenordnung erzeugt, bringt einen erheblichen Seitenschlag ins Laufrad, da dieses ja wesentlich weniger seitensteifigkeit hat!
Ein fahren gegen ein Hindernis (frontal) sollte einen deutlichen höhenschlag bewirken und ein Verbiegen der Federgabel!
Eine Delle wie hier kommt meines Erachtens von einem Überfahren von einem Hindernis oder einer Belastung einigermaßen in Richtung der Einfederungsrichtung der Gabel. Dieses kann ja durchaus nur mit einer Felgenkante überfahren worden sein. Allerdings müßte diesen Schlag eigentlich die Federgabel wegstecken, es sei denn, sie ist vollkommen eingetaucht. Für mich wäre eine mögliche Erklärung, daß durch den Rahmenbruch die Gabel plöztlich mit dem vollen Körpergewicht belastet wurde, was zum völligen eintauchen führte. Nun ist das gesamte Körpergewicht auf einer Eingetauchten Gabel mit nur einem Rad eine ziemlich instabile Lage. Beim unvermeidlichen Sturz wird dann die immer noch mit dem Körpergewicht belastete Gabel irgendwo gegengeschlagen sein, z.B. einem Brückenpfosten. Wenn dieser Zusammenprall stattfand, solange die Gabel Schräg zur Seite wegrutschte, würde die Felge nur auf einer Seite den Pfosten berühren, zumindest so lange bis die Deformation groß genug ist, um auch an der anderen Seite anzuliegen.
War das verständlich ausgedrückt? Es fällt mir nicht ganz leicht, dies in Worte zu fassen.


----------



## TTT (1. April 2006)

Blue_X-Ray schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde für unser Beispiel heißen: da wo das Material zäh ist ( was bei einem Fahrradrahmen ja erwünscht ist) finden wir eine Abrisskannte (ca. 45.°). Da wo das Material hart (oder durch einen Fehler verhärtet) ist, würden wir einen glatten Bruch finden.



Nun, zäh ist nicht unbedingt erwünscht! Sondern ein Kompromiß zwischen zäh (höhere Sicherheit) und Hart (größere Steifigkeit).
So langsam dämmert mir aber, daß Rose Ihre Überragenden Steifigkeitswerte in diversen Tests bei niedrigem Gewicht dadurch erreicht, daß sie das Material (bzw. deren Behandlung) ganz klar in Richtung hart auslegen. Die Folgen sieht man hier!
Rose wird sich natürlich mit allen Mitteln dagegen wehren, hier etwas einzugestehen! Man kann sich die Folgen vorstellen, wenn es zu gehäuften Unfällen mit ernsten Folgen kommt. Dann nützt denen auch eine Haftpflichtversicherung nichts, denn die Kosten für eine Rückrufaktion und den Kompletten Austausch der gefährlichen Rahmen trägt dann Rose!
Hat jemand Informationen über weitere Rahmenbrüche bei Rose-Rädern?


----------



## Blue_X-Ray (1. April 2006)

TTT schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, zäh ist nicht unbedingt erwünscht! Sondern ein Kompromiß zwischen zäh (höhere Sicherheit) und Hart (größere Steifigkeit).



Moment 

mein Post bezog sich mehr auf mein eigenes Posting (nr. 391). 

Das Material muss zäh sein wegen der ständig wechselden Belastungen. Aber die Konstruktion muss steif sein - keine Frage.

Aber zum Rest deiner Aussage: Leichtbau verzeiht keine Fehler. Materialprüfung ist dann oberstes Gebot.

mfg
Sven


----------



## rtc (1. April 2006)

Naja, man will es ja nicht beschreien aber das waer zumindest ein Grund fuer die schnelle und unkomplizierte Ablehnung...

Dieses Hindernis, das du beschrieben hast, duerfte die Bodenwelle sein, mit der die Holzbruecke an die Asphaltstrecke angeschlossen ist. Ansonsten gab es in der naeheren Umgebung nichts, was die Gabel irgendwie dazu gebracht haben koennte sich ueberhaupt zu bewegen.

Sollten diesen Thread tatsaechlich noch weitere "Opfer" lesen, wuerde ich darum bitten, sich zu melden (entweder hier posten oder aber email/pn). 



Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## sporty (2. April 2006)

Zum Glück nicht mein Rahmen, aber der Bruch ist beim 2005 Marathon in Willingen passiert :










Ich denke Rose sollte mal langsam handeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rtc (2. April 2006)

Na schau an, das ging aber schnell. Und auch ein Scandium. Mal schauen ob wir damit allein bleiben...
Wobei die Belastungen bei nem Marathon natuerlich schon etwas groesser sind, dennoch darf das nicht sein. Kannst du vielleicht etwas dazu sagen, unter welchen Umstaenden das gute Stueck sich verabschiedet hat?

Beste Gruesse,
André

EDIT:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=119853    das wird boes enden...


----------



## BennyJ (2. April 2006)

Hab den Thread grad durch Zufall entdeckt und bin schon ziemlich geschockt. Habe nämlich vor wenigen Tagen ein AL 700 WERKS bei Rose bestellt. Aber da der WERKS-Rahmen noch gut 220g schwerer ist als der hier beschriebende Scandium-Rahmen, hoff ich mal das beste  Kann mich da mal bitte wer beruhigen?  Gibt kaum was blöderes als sich auf ein neues Rad zu freuen und dann sowas hier zu lesen.

Ich finde das Verhalten von Rose auch nicht nachvollziehbar. Entweder hätten sie ihm das Ding einfach ersetzen sollen, oder - wenn sie wirklich sicher sind, dass er im Unrecht ist - dann hätte der Meister hier vielleicht mal ein paar Details dazu preisgeben können, wie er zu seiner messerscharfen, absolut zweifellosen Analayse kommt. Denn so tappen nun alle im Dunkeln und potenzielle Kunden (oder bereits Kunden, wie ich) verlieren Vertrauen. Ich meine, wer hat schon von Bock sich von nem Rahmen durchbohren zu lassen? Also wenn man, wie in meinem Fall, 1750 auf den Tisch legt, dann will man einfach ein gutes Gefühl haben und wissen, dass das ne richtige Entscheidung war. Der aktuelle Katalog strotzt nur so vor Eigenlob und spätestens nach 10 Minuten Lesen läuft einem so das Wasser im Mund zusammen, dass man ernsthaft glaubt, es würde kaum was Besseres als Red Bull geben. Ich finde es schade, dass die Firma es dann zulässt, dass durch solche Threads offensichtlich der absolut gegenteilige Eindruck entsteht.

Das ist jetzt schon die zweite Negativerfahrung seit meiner Bestellung (der unfreundliche Mitarbeiter, der meine Bestellung aufgenommen hat und anscheinend nicht wirklich als Verkäufer taugt (nach dem Motto: "Sie müssen sebst wissen, was sie kaufen wollen") war nämlich nicht gerade einladend...) Naja, Ich hoffe, dass das Bike wenigstens wirklich was taugt... Und Rose kann ich nur empfehlen, hier endlich ne gütliche Einigung hinzubekommen.


----------



## rtc (2. April 2006)

Naja ich hatte wie oben geschrieben vor wem Scandium auch ein CC Factory 400 (bis ein netter Mensch sich das eben angeeignet hat) und war damit sehr zufrieden. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob denn wirklich alle verkauften Rahmen dieser Qualitaet entsprechen. 

Ich hoffe zumindest das beste fuer dich.

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## pongi (2. April 2006)

wobei mir noch nciht so ganz klar ist warum die belastung bei einem marathon höher sein soll als im "alltagsbetrieb".
ich meine ob ich 90km am stück fahre bei einem marathon oder ob ich daheim eine lange runde drehe ist dem bike doch vollkommen egal.


----------



## sporty (2. April 2006)

rtc,

Dazu kann ich Dir leider garnichts sagen, hab mich nur an den Thread im Marathonforum erinnert, wo das Foto gepostet wurde:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=119196&highlight=willingen

(auf der 2. Seite)

Ob der Bruch durch den Sturz oder der Sturz durch den Bruch passiert ist wird da leider nicht geklärt.
Ich bin froh das mein H.-Tail Rahmen 1668 gr wiegt und nur 2-fach konifiziert ist.
Damit kannst Du immer noch ein Bike unter 10kg aufbauen, lass es mit Scheibenbremsen 11 kg wiegen.Aber die Scandiumrahmen scheinen ja an den Bruchstellen nur noch Coladosenquerschnitt zu haben.
So geil ein leichter Rahmen ist, da hätt ich doch Bedenken, und spar lieber das Gewicht an leichten Anbauteilen.
Aber weder ein Vorbau, Lenker oder Rahmen darf so schlagartig brechen.


----------



## ilex (2. April 2006)

Betrachtung zur Gewährleistung der Betriebssicherheit zweier unterschiedlicher Sportgeräte.

Übereinstimmungen:
- Sportgerät mit tragender Struktur aus Aluminum-, Stahl- oder Kompositwerkstoffen.
- grundsätzliche Möglichkeit des Strukturversagens durch Konstruktions-, Material- oder Fertigungsmängel sowie Überbeanspruchung.
- potenzielles Verletzungsrisiko bei Materialbruch bis hin zu letaler Folge

Unterschiede:

Sportgerät Typ a.
1. Aufwendiges Zulassungsverfahren unter Zuständigkeit einer Bundesbehörde mit theor. und prakt. Nachweis der Bruchlasten und aller sonstigen. sicherheitsrelevanten Parameter sowie Dokumentierung der Betriebsgrenzen.
2. Kontinuierliche Betreuung des Baumusters um auftretende Mängel zu erkennen und vorsorglich zu beseitigen in Verbindung mit regelmäßiger Überprüfung aller Sportgeräte eines Musters.
3. Im Schadensfall Unfalluntersuchung durch eine Behörde mit sehr direktem Draht zur Staatsanwaltschaft. Absperrung der Unfallstelle zur Beweissicherung. Hochnotpeinliche Zeugenvernehmung. Materialuntersuchungen mit wissenschaftlichen Methoden.
4. Mögliche Konsequenzen, Betriebsverbot des Gerätemusters, grundsätzlicher Entzug der Zulassung des Herstellerbetriebes oder Vertreibers weiterhin Sportgeräte in Verkehr zu bringen.

Sportgerät Typ b.
1. Wird schon eine zeitlang halten.
2. Gebrochen ist so gut wie neu verkauft.
3. In China fällt ein Sack Reis um.
4. Selber schuld.


----------



## Detritus (2. April 2006)

BennyJ schrieb:
			
		

> Hab den Thread grad durch Zufall entdeckt und bin schon ziemlich geschockt. Habe nämlich vor wenigen Tagen ein AL 700 WERKS bei Rose bestellt. Aber da der WERKS-Rahmen noch gut 220g schwerer ist als der hier beschriebende Scandium-Rahmen, hoff ich mal das beste  Kann mich da mal bitte wer beruhigen?  Gibt kaum was blöderes als sich auf ein neues Rad zu freuen und dann sowas hier zu lesen.
> 
> Ich finde das Verhalten von Rose auch nicht nachvollziehbar. Entweder hätten sie ihm das Ding einfach ersetzen sollen, oder - wenn sie wirklich sicher sind, dass er im Unrecht ist - dann hätte der Meister hier vielleicht mal ein paar Details dazu preisgeben können, wie er zu seiner messerscharfen, absolut zweifellosen Analayse kommt. Denn so tappen nun alle im Dunkeln und potenzielle Kunden (oder bereits Kunden, wie ich) verlieren Vertrauen. Ich meine, wer hat schon von Bock sich von nem Rahmen durchbohren zu lassen? Also wenn man, wie in meinem Fall, 1750 auf den Tisch legt, dann will man einfach ein gutes Gefühl haben und wissen, dass das ne richtige Entscheidung war. Der aktuelle Katalog strotzt nur so vor Eigenlob und spätestens nach 10 Minuten Lesen läuft einem so das Wasser im Mund zusammen, dass man ernsthaft glaubt, es würde kaum was Besseres als Red Bull geben. Ich finde es schade, dass die Firma es dann zulässt, dass durch solche Threads offensichtlich der absolut gegenteilige Eindruck entsteht.
> 
> Das ist jetzt schon die zweite Negativerfahrung seit meiner Bestellung (der unfreundliche Mitarbeiter, der meine Bestellung aufgenommen hat und anscheinend nicht wirklich als Verkäufer taugt (nach dem Motto: "Sie müssen sebst wissen, was sie kaufen wollen") war nämlich nicht gerade einladend...) Naja, Ich hoffe, dass das Bike wenigstens wirklich was taugt... Und Rose kann ich nur empfehlen, hier endlich ne gütliche Einigung hinzubekommen.




Ich hab mir im Herbst letzten Jahres ein AL-400 WERKS mit ein paar Sonderwünschen bauen lassen und kann bisher keine Kritik äußern bzw. bin schwer begeistert! Die Bestellaufnahme verlief sehr freundlich und ich wurde gut beraten. Ich bin zwar salzbedingt noch nicht viel mehr als 100km gefahren, aber der Rahmen und das Bike insgesamt macht einen soliden Eindruck. 

Ich verfolge diesen Thread schon seit einer Weile mit wachsendem Unverständnis. Das Verhalten von Rose ist so nicht nachvollziehbar, offensichtlich wurde die Wirkung des Internets total unterschätzt. Ich bin gespannt, wie dieser Konflikt beigelegt wird.


----------



## rtc (2. April 2006)

Naja ich denke die Werks-Rahmen sind von der Qualitaet her schon top. 

Es ist nicht so, dass alles was Rose verkauft nun ploetzlich Schrott ist, weil es ein Mal schiefging. Es gab sicher bei jedem Hersteller schonmal einen Rahmenbruch, was meines Erachtens auch sein *darf*. 

Allerdings sollte man als Hersteller dann nicht den Kunden mit dem Schrott allein lassen und erzaehlen: "meine Rahmen sind alle so perfekt, es ist ausgeschlossen dass da auch nur einer dabei ist, der nicht haelt, was im Katalog steht. DU warst schuld". 
Es fahren ja immer noch sehr viele Leute mit RedBull Rahmen herum, die damit vollauf zufrieden sind.

"wobei mir noch nciht so ganz klar ist warum die belastung bei einem marathon höher sein soll als im "alltagsbetrieb".
ich meine ob ich 90km am stück fahre bei einem marathon oder ob ich daheim eine lange runde drehe ist dem bike doch vollkommen egal."

Das stimmt auch wieder, mir ging es dabei eher um die spezielle Situation:

Mit dem Rucksack auf dem Ruecken gemuetlich nach Hause tuckeln <> Versuchen den Marathon in ner guten Zeit zu schaffen.

Beste Gruesse und schoenen Sonntag,
André


----------



## zastafari (2. April 2006)

OK, Gefüge ist zutreffend....



			
				Blue_X-Ray schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde für unser Beispiel heißen: da wo das Material zäh ist ( was bei einem Fahrradrahmen ja erwünscht ist) finden wir eine Abrisskannte (ca. 45.°). Da wo das Material hart (oder durch einen Fehler verhärtet) ist, würden wir einen glatten Bruch finden.



In diesen Tests wurden Stäbe unter Laborbedingungen, also gleichmäßige Spannungserhöhung bis zum Bruch, verglichen. Das Ergebnis hat auf den vorliegenden Fall nur begrenzte Relevanz.

Wir haben hier ja Rohre und ich bleib bei der Vermutung, daß zuerst das Unterrohr gerissen ist und dann das Oberrohr unter Drehbewegung abriss. Dafür spricht auch die "Nase", die an der Unterseite des Oberrohrs geblieben ist, als letzte Verbindung der beiden Rahmenteile...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KommissarZufall (2. April 2006)

Nochmal kurz zu Scandium, weil es hier so in Mißkredit gebracht wird:

Scandium ist nur ein Element, welches Aluminium(knet)legierungen zugefügt wird. Diese Legierung wird dann fälschlicherweise dann Scandium genannt, enthält aber nicht mehr als ein paar Prozent am Gesamtgewicht!
Durch das zulegieren von Scandium erhöht sich die Festigkeit (für die, die es genauer wissen wollen: erzeugen eines feineren Kornes im Gefüge) gegenüber Legierungen ohne Scandium. Durch das gleichzeitige feinere Korn im Gefüge erhöht sich gleichzeitig auch noch die Zähigkeit! Eine höhere Zähigkeit verlangsamt die Rißausbreitung und hat höhere Sicherheitseigenschaften (siehe Titan)!
Also an sich bietet Scandium nur Vorteile!

Nachteile sind die höheren Kosten und eventuelle andere/schwierigere Parameter bei Fertigung (Halbzeugherstellung, Schweißen, Ausscheidungshärten).

Allerdings - und das ist das entscheidende - kann durch die erhöhte Festigkeit die Wanddicke so minimiert wird, dass höhere Beanspruchungen in der Konstruktion erreicht werden, die Sicherheit des Bauteiles (Verhältnis von ertragbarer Beanspruchung zu tatsächlich vorliegender) ist aber dieselbe! 
Die Wanddicken bei Aluminiumrahmen betragen im Unterrohr teilweise 0,8mm! Und das schon bei "einfachen" Aluminiumlegierungen, wie etwa 7005er Alu (enthält kein Scandium). Die Wanddicke von Scandium ist daher wahrscheinlich noch teilweise geringer. 

Das Scandium einen so schlechten Ruf hat, liegt garantiert nicht am Scandium!! Eher durch die Qualitätssicherung bei der Herstellung, hier wirken sich schon kleinste Unregelmäßigkeiten fatal aus... Auch das Schweißen stellt eine sehr hohe Belastung für das Material da, schon kleinste Unregelmäßigkeiten beim Schweißvorgang (falsche Parameter wie ABstand, Stromstärke usw.) können einen Rahmen unbrauchbar machen! Ebenso das Auslagern (was man dann als T6 bezeichnet) muss exakt eingehalten werden. Zulange oder zu kurz bzw. falsche Temperaturen kann den Rahmen unbrauchbar machen. Dabei geht es nicht um Stunden, sondern eher um Minuten bzw. einzelne Grade (??).

Hört sich erstmal schlimm an , aber die komplette Herstellung ist wahnsinnig komplex und selbst kleinste Unregelmäßigkeiten haben eben fatale Folgen, erst recht bei Alu. Daher werden die Qualitätsunterschiede in meinen Augen in der Qualitätssicherung und -überprüfung gewonnen (daher wahrscheinlich auch der Preisunterschied zum Beispiel zu Nicolai).

ÜBrigens werden fast alle Alurahmen noch handgeschweißt (WIG-Schweißen), daher werden auch fast alle Rahmen in Asien hergestellt (was sie natürlich nicht schlechter macht, dort sitzen hochfähige Ingenieure, die wissen, was sie machen). Eine Automation des Schweißprozesses ist sehr kompliziert und wird sich anscheinend auch nicht rentieren, sonst hätte es sich schon längst durchgesetzt.

Übrigens ist mir auch schon ein Alu-Rahmen gebrochen - und es war kein Scandium. Anhand der Bruchfläche konnte ich bei mir feststellen, dass sich ein Riß ausgebreitet hatte, der dann letztendlich zum Bruch führte. Warum und wie der Riß in den Rahmen kam, würde ich auch gerne wissen, da der Rahmen schon 2,5 Jahre alt war. Ein vorhandener Riß nach der Fertigung hätte schon in den ersten Monaten zum Bruch geführt.


----------



## TWE (2. April 2006)

Was ich an der ganzen Diskussion nicht ganz verstehe, ist: warum gibt rtc nicht mit Rose zusammen ein Gutachten in Auftrag? Anscheinend ist es ihm lt. Aussage des Rose-Mitarbeiters doch angeboten worden. So kann man lange über den Schaden diskutieren.


----------



## rtc (2. April 2006)

Was soll ein anderer Gutachter gross anderes herausfinden, als der, zu dem ich das Rad gebracht habe? 
Nein, es ist keiner, der seine Gutachten im umgebauten Hobbykeller mal kurz durch blosses Ansehen anfertigt sondern jemand bei dem man auch sieht, dass er das ganze nicht aus Spass mal vor 2 Wochen angefangen hat. Ausserdem ist er DIN plus zertifiziert und ich gehe davon aus, dass er weiss, was er da erzaehlt. 
Was bringt mir ein Gutachten, das ich mit Rose zusammen in Auftrag gegeben habe, in dem nur Wischiwaschi steht, das am Ende irgendwer bezahlen muss und das mich zudem noch keinen Schritt weiter bringt?

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## perponche (2. April 2006)

TWE schrieb:
			
		

> ...warum gibt rtc nicht mit Rose zusammen ein Gutachten in Auftrag? Anscheinend ist es ihm lt. Aussage des Rose-Mitarbeiters doch angeboten worden. So kann man lange über den Schaden diskutieren.


Weil es überhaupt keinen Nährwert hat für niemanden. In einem Rechtsstreit bezeichnet man so was als "Parteigutachten" und für das Gerichts zählt nur ein Gutachten, welches das Gericht selbst bei einem vom Gericht ausgewählten und beauftragten Gutachter eingeholt hat, alles andere ist Papperlapapp. Leuchtet ja auch irgendwie ein oder?


----------



## ilex (3. April 2006)

perponche schrieb:
			
		

> Weil es überhaupt keinen Nährwert hat für niemanden. In einem Rechtsstreit bezeichnet man so was als "Parteigutachten" und für das Gerichts zählt nur ein Gutachten, welches das Gericht selbst bei einem vom Gericht ausgewählten und beauftragten Gutachter eingeholt hat, alles andere ist Papperlapapp. Leuchtet ja auch irgendwie ein oder?



ist doch ein simpler Vorgang, Rose beziffert die Belastbarkeit des Rahmens in den entsprechenden Maßeinheiten. Und schon kann die Begutachterei losgehen. Es ist dann zu prüfen was zur Verformung der Felge erforderlich war und in welchem Angriffswinkel dann welche Kräfte am Rahmen auftreten.


----------



## perponche (3. April 2006)

TTT schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte mir eigentlich dieses Jahr ein Rennradl von Rose holen. Das Pro SL 3000. Wenn ich dran denke, daß mir das bei 80km/h unterm Hintern auseinanderbricht, wird mir ganz schlecht! Wenn ich dann noch das Verhalten von Rose hier sehe, werde ich mich nach einem anderen Bike umschauen (müssen)  Und dabei war das eigentlich schon beschlossen, mit der Frau abgesprochen und bereits Überlegungen angestellt, wann ich mal hochfahren könnte um Rahmenhöhe und Ausstattungsdetails festzulegen.
> Der Fachhändler meines Vertrauens führt leider nur Giant-RR. Was mach ich nur? Jemand einen Tipp für einen Custommade-Hersteller mit ordentlichem Preis-Leistungsverhältniss?



Lass Dir mal einen Katalog von  http://www.ktm-bikes.at/2006/at/
schicken, MTBs und Rennräder, haben übrigens eine Abteilung "Customer-Support" (!!!) die diesen Namen verdient, schnell und mit einem kompetenten freundlichen Herrn Seitner als Ansprechpartner. Haben, ich war überrascht, ein vergleichsweise dichtes Service-Netz in D. Bei meiner letzten Anschaffung hatte ich KTM in der engeren Wahl mit dem 'Prowler'. Wollte Dir dies eigentlkich als PM schicken um den Fred hier nicht ausufern zu lassen, dann fiel mir auf dass es geradezu lehrbuchmässig hierhin passt deswegen:
http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?t=42486&highlight=KTM
Denn was habe ich als erstes gemacht? Mich bei den österreichischen Forum-Kollegen erkundigt, was für einen Ruf denn der Hersteller hinsichtlich Kundendienst/Reklamationsabwicklung hat! Und dann hat eine sehr positive Auskunft wie dolrt ganz schön Gewicht (es ist dann letzlich bei mir kein KTM sondern ein Commencal geworden, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte).
Gruß
perponche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_man (3. April 2006)

Naja, nach dem ich dieses Foto gesehen hatte
http://bikeboard.at/Board/showthread.php?p=656110
hatte ich schon ein paar Zweifel an der Qualität von KTM


----------



## zastafari (3. April 2006)

Naja, bei so'nem Einschlag....

Aber nen interessantes Bild....so sieht nen vorbildlicher Frontalcrash aus. Vergleicht doch mal mit rtcs Bruchbildern....


----------



## TWE (3. April 2006)

Und was sagt Rose zu dem vorhandenen Gutachten? Es ging doch ursprünglich hier um ein Gutachten, wenn ich den Anfang richtig verstanden habe.

Wer ausser einem unabhängigen Gutachter soll den Fall sonst beurteilen?


----------



## kawa (3. April 2006)

rocky_man schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, nach dem ich dieses Foto gesehen hatte
> http://bikeboard.at/Board/showthread.php?p=656110
> hatte ich schon ein paar Zweifel an der Qualität von KTM




Nö warum?

Der Rahmen ist "vorbildlich geknickt",da ist nix unerwartet gerissen oder
schlagartig gebrochen,das Gusset hat seine Aufgabe erfüllt!

Wenn ich so einen Fahrstil habe,das soviel Kraft gegen das Vorderrad
wirken kann,(zitat Fahrer:"pöser,pöser Grube")muß sich der Fahrer eines 1400gr. Rahmens, die Frage gefallen lassen,das nicht der Hersteller-sondern vielmehr er selber einen Fehler begangen hat.

Übrigens gibt meines Wissens KTM  5Jahre Garantie auf  Ihre Race-Rahmen.
Bei Riss,Bruch wird der Rahmen anstandslos über den Händler ersetzt,da gibts auch keinen Passus,der einem den Renneinsatz mit einem "Race-Rahmen" untersagt.

Da gilt noch, Race-Bike = Renneinsatz!!



Da wären wir wieder bei dem Thread-Ersteller RTC,wie kann der 
Hersteller Rose,auf seine Homepage ein MTB-Bike als Race-Bike anpreisen,
bzw.den Artikel so beschreiben-und bei einem aufgetretenen Mangel
seine AGB bzw. Garantiebestimmungen so auslegen,das praktisch
der Renneinsatz,also ausgeschrieben CC/XC-Rennen, ausgeschlossen werden?
Das nennt man glaube ich Täuschung eines Endverbrauchers.

Schade nur das im Falle RTC keinen Zeugen des Vorfalls gibt,nur das hat Rose
dazu bewogen sich auf eine gerichtliche Entscheidung einzulassen.
Meiner Meinung tuen die sich damit keinen Gefallen,denn wenn RTC den
Rechtsstreit gewinnt(was auch ich sehr hoffe)wird es auch ein Urteil geben,
welches dann rechtskräftig ist und das hätte Auswirkungen:

1. Rose müsste alle bisherigen verkauften Scandium Pro nachbessern und
    da dies nicht geht zurückrufen/bzw ersetzen!
2. Die aktuellen Rahmen nachbessern bzw. ab Produktion ändern

    warum? bei einem erneuten Fall,oder ählichem ohne das obiges getan 
    wurde,wäre es dann eine fahrlässige,bzw.vorsätzliche..........
    Und das wird dann richtig teuer!


Das ganze erinnert mich an einen Fall in den Medien,als jemand ein
neues Motorrad(Supersportklasse) kaufte,ein doch erfahrender Biker
und sich auf bekannter u. ungefährlicher Strecke zu Tode fuhr!
Alle dachten an einen tragischen Unfall,mit neuer Maschine,bis 1Tag darauf
ein Schreiben des Motorradherstellers im Briefkasten des Verunfallten lag.
Dort war die Rede von einer Rückrufaktion,die durchgeführt werden sollte
um die Möglichkeit eines Vorderradfelgenbruchs auszuschließen.
Und jetzt kommts,wie ein Gutachten feststellte war auch am Unfallmotorrad
die Felge am Vorderrad gebrochen......
Und jetzt: langjähriges Verfahren,unzählige Gutachten,Hinterbliebene die 
              keine Ruhe finden und sich finz.ruinieren.

und sowas nennt sich in Deutschland Rechtstaat. ..armes Deutschland!


----------



## perponche (3. April 2006)

rocky_man schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, nach dem ich dieses Foto gesehen hatte
> http://bikeboard.at/Board/showthread.php?p=656110
> hatte ich schon ein paar Zweifel an der Qualität von KTM


Hast Du vergessen, den Begleittext von JoeDesperado (sein Bruder war der Unglücksfahrer) zu erwähnen, die Sache mit "ein pöser pöser Graben..." >
http://bikeboard.at/Board/showpost.php?p=654136&postcount=61
Wenn André soooo gefahren wäre hätte er sich auch darauf beschränken können ein humoriges Foto im Schrott-Thread zu bringen und gut wärs gewesen. Du Schlingel!


----------



## rtc (3. April 2006)

Weiha, boese .
Mir faellt es schwer da Gemeinsamkeiten mit meinem Rahmen zu finden (abgesehen davon, dass beide offensichtlich kaputt sind). Aber mit geschultem Blick scheint man sowas ohne weiteres erkennen zu koennen .

TWE,
ich koennte von diesem Gutachter eines anfertigen lassen, in dem aber keine der beiden Versionen bestaetigt wuerde. Was sollte Rose anderes dazu sagen als "naja...schoen..., also hatten wir doch recht".

Gruesse,
André


----------



## rocky_man (3. April 2006)

Sorry, für den Abschweifer, wenn ich KTM Bike höre, muss ich
einfach immer an dieses Foto denken. Ich hab mich mal ernsthaft
interessiert eins zu kaufen, aber nach dem ich das Foto gesehen
hatte, wirklich nicht mehr. Ich weiss natürlich nicht, was da wirklich
passiert ist, aber ich bin auch schon kopfüber über mein still-
stehendes Vorderrad geflogen, ohne dass ein Totalschaden
entstanden ist. Vielleicht bin ich naiv, aber ich erwarte einfach,
das ein gutes Bike nicht auseinanderbricht, bzw. zusammenknickt.


----------



## perponche (3. April 2006)

Hi André,
der Webside von EFBe
http://www.efbe.de/testergebnisse/fulltest/index.php
entnehme ich: der Red Bull Scandium-Rahmen vom Roseversand ist im Juni 2005 bei EBFe geprüft worden. Von drei Prüf-Levels hat er die niedrigste Leistungsklasse 'Standard Performance' offenbar nicht bestanden und ist nicht zertifiziert worden. Zitat EFBe:
"Der Auftraggeber wählt den gewünschten Standard...Bei Nichtbestehen erhält man wertvolle vertrauliche Informationen über Schwachstellen und damit Ansatzpunkte für Verbesserungen"
Versteht sich, dass wir nichts über die "wertvollen vertraulichen Informationen über die Schwachstellen" erfahren, die man Rose zu dem nichtzertifizierten Rahmen mitgeteilt hat. Aber: die Prüfingenieure von EFBe sind keine Ärzte, keine Geistlichen und keine Journalisten. Deshalb hätten sie - ggf. in einem Rechtsstreit als Zeugen geladen - kein Aussageverweigerungsrecht.
Und zur Abmoderation noch was von EFBe: 
"Sicherheit hat Priorität 
Wer häufig mit Power Rad fährt, hat vielleicht schon mal einen Riss oder Bruch eines Bauteils erlebt. Ursache sind meist Konstruktions-, Fertigungs- oder Werkstofffehler, die schon bei geringen Belastungen zu Mikrorissen führen können. Bei fortgesetzter Beanspruchung wachsen die winzigen Anrisse bis der restliche tragende Querschnitt urplötzlich nachgibt. Schwere Unfälle können die Folge sein."
Und das wollen wir doch schwer hoffen, dass wir alle häufiger mal mit Power Rad fahren.
Gruß 
perponche


----------



## rtc (3. April 2006)

Hmm, sehr interessant. Da laesst sich im Falle des Falles sicher auch was draus machen. Besten Dank.

Ich werde die Tage nochmal versuchen Herrn Rose persoenlich zu erreichen, da der Herrn Strauß' Besuch hier wohl doch irgendwie einmalig war. Sollte das nichts bringen, kann ich leider auch nicht mehr helfen...

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## hammerbusch (3. April 2006)

perponche schrieb:
			
		

> ....der Webside von EFBe
> http://www.efbe.de/testergebnisse/fulltest/index.php
> entnehme ich: der Red Bull Scandium-Rahmen vom Roseversand ist im Juni 2005 bei EBFe geprüft worden. Von drei Prüf-Levels hat er die niedrigste Leistungsklasse 'Standard Performance' offenbar nicht bestanden und ist nicht zertifiziert worden. Zitat EFBe:
> "Der Auftraggeber wählt den gewünschten Standard...Bei Nichtbestehen erhält man wertvolle vertrauliche Informationen über Schwachstellen und damit Ansatzpunkte für Verbesserungen"...



Oho, nun wird das ja richtig interessant. Dolle Recherche, perponche.  

Das ist definitiv KEINE Werbung für den Blumenladen. Insgesamt wirkt das Geschäftsgebahren dieser Firma immer eigentümlicher auf mich. Selbst wenn André den Rahmen tatsächlich durch Herumspielerei zerstört haben sollte (Wobei ich als Leser der ersten Stunde dieses Threads definitiv nicht diesen Eindruck habe): Was kostet so ein poofeliger Rahmen im Einkauf? Wieviel Käufer fahren den a) innerhalb der ersten sechs Monate zu Schrott und haben b) die Traute, den defekten Rahmen als Garantiefall zu melden? Lohnt sich das ganze Tammtamm der Negativ-Werbung für Rose? 

Ich persönlich habe jedenfalls die Konsequenz gezogen und bestelle inzwischen nix mehr Rose. Zumal der Rose-Versand auch noch zu den Teuren im Lande gehört, was mir bislang wg. der guten Auswahl noch so halb schnuppe war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zastafari (4. April 2006)

Na, cool bleiben... Komisch, wie einige immer noch glauben, der Rose kauft diesen Rahmen mal eben für 50 Ocken ein, um ihn dann für 900 zu verkaufen. Die Dinger haben auch wenn sie aus Taiwan kommen ihren Preis...

Der Rose-Rahmen taucht beim EFBe in einer Tabelle "Die besten Rahmen im Full-Test" auf. Man kann davon ausgehen, daß dieser die Standardnorm gemeistert hat(für die es kein extra Siegel gibt). Ich würd hieraus erstmal nichts ableiten, das kann sonst nach hinten losgehen...


----------



## checky (4. April 2006)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Na, cool bleiben... Komisch, wie einige immer noch glauben, der Rose kauft diesen Rahmen mal eben für 50 Ocken ein, um ihn dann für 900 zu verkaufen. Die Dinger haben auch wenn sie aus Taiwan kommen ihren Preis...



So ist es doch auch (prinzipiell). 
Beispiel: Rose macht jedes halbe Jahr nen Rausverkauf. U.a. bekommt man da auch Rahmen. Dort wurden neue Scandium Fullyrahmen bereits für 250 und die Scandium HT Rahmen für 120 verkauft. Und glaub mal dran, dass trotzdem noch einiges an den Rahmen verdient wurde.

Ich bin & bleibe Rose Kunde, auch wenn ich das Verhalten nicht wirklich verstehen kann ..... (da ein Ersatzrahmen tatsächlich nur die Portokasse belasten würde).


----------



## hammerbusch (4. April 2006)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Na, cool bleiben... Komisch, wie einige immer noch glauben, der Rose kauft diesen Rahmen mal eben für 50 Ocken ein, um ihn dann für 900 zu verkaufen. Die Dinger haben auch wenn sie aus Taiwan kommen ihren Preis...



Ach was. 
Ist ja ein dickes Ding, aber ich persönlich glaube weder hier noch da.  

Ich habe keinen Schimmer, wie teuer diese Scandium-Rahmen im Einkauf sind, hingegen aber schon x-fach Rose-Werbebriefe erhalten, bzw. deren Anzeigen in den einschlägigen Magazinen gelesen. Und da waren nackte Rahmen,
wie auch Checky treffend bemerkte, nicht astronomisch teuer. Ist ja schließlich kein in Europa handlaminierter Kohlekrams.....

Beachtet man die mögliche Langzeit-Negativ-Werbung durch diesen Thread und rechnet einen Rahmen (den Rose André als Kulanzangebot auch blanko zur Selbstmontage hätte anbieten können) dagegen, so macht die Nummer keinen Sinn. 



			
				zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rose-Rahmen taucht beim EFBe in einer Tabelle "Die besten Rahmen im Full-Test" auf. Man kann davon ausgehen, daß dieser die Standardnorm gemeistert hat(für die es kein extra Siegel gibt)....



Äh, wieso das? Ich kann da nur das Testdatum, die Prüflingsnr. etc. lesen. Der Rahmen hat weder ein Zertifikat "Standard", "Top" noch "High" bekommen. Oder stehe ich irgendwie auf dem Schlauch?


----------



## zastafari (4. April 2006)

hammerbusch schrieb:
			
		

> Äh, wieso das? Ich kann da nur das Testdatum, die Prüflingsnr. etc. lesen. Der Rahmen hat weder ein Zertifikat "Standard", "Top" noch "High" bekommen. Oder stehe ich irgendwie auf dem Schlauch?



Uups, gibt ja tatsächlich auch das Siegel "Standard", hab ich übersehen....aber egal, die Siegel sind eine beauftragte Zusatzleistung für die Werbung. Man kann aber daraus, daß der Hersteller das Siegel nicht hat, nicht schließen, daß der Test negativ war...


----------



## perponche (4. April 2006)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Na, cool bleiben... Der Rose-Rahmen taucht beim EFBe in einer Tabelle "Die besten Rahmen im Full-Test" auf. Man kann davon ausgehen, daß dieser die Standardnorm gemeistert hat(für die es kein extra Siegel gibt)...


Kein Angst, wir bleiben gaaanz cool...aber wir sind auch ganz schön neugierig.  
Woher nimmst Du das, dass es bei der EFBe für die unterste Leistungsklasse 'Standard Performance' (ein Sternchen) "KEIN EXTRA SIEGEL" gibt"? Ich finde bei EFBe keinerlei Hinweis in der Richtung, im Gegenteil. Und Marktwirtschaft für Anfänger: warum sollte ein Hersteller überhaupt in der 'Standard Performance'-Klasse antreten, teuer dafür löhnen und das ohne die Möglichkeit ein Prüfsiegel zu bekommen, mit dem er hinterher werben kann?!? EFBe verkauft eine Dienstleistung und die Hersteller kaufen sie, erstens weil sie mit einem Prüfsiegel in der Werbung was anfangen können und zweitens, weil sie mit dem Outsourcing des Qualitätscontrolling  auch die Haftung outsourcen, falls sich mal jemand mit einem gebrochenen Rahmenrohr erdolcht, ein Schädelhirntrauma erleidet oder sonst die Sache sehr teuer wird. Business, nicht Sorge um die Menschheit.

Also: so sehen die Prüfzertifikate aus (grün für MTB):
http://www.efbe.de/pruefverfahren/zertifikate/index.php
So sehen die Leistungsklassen aus ( Standard Performance *; High Performance **; Top Performance ***): 
http://www.efbe.de/pruefverfahren/standards/index.php
und hier:
http://www.efbe.de/testergebnisse/fulltest/index.php
sieht man in Tabellenzeile vier, dass in dem fraglichen Prüfcyclus  06/2005 in der Standardklasse sehr wohl ein Mitbewerber des Red Bull, das superleichte Scott Scale mit der Prüflings-Nr. 50875, bestanden hat und mit dem grünen Prüfsiegel zertifiziert wurde.

Ein gewisse Ungereimtheit sehe ich auch darin, dass das Red Bull Scandium einerseits in die Liste aufgenommen wurde aber andererseits kein Prüfsiegel erhalten hat. Denn das Prüfsiegel kostet ja nicht extra, wenn das Bike bestanden hat kriegts automatisch das Siegel, ist ja nur ein Stück Papier dass es den Test bestanden hat. Aber ein "man kann davon ausgehen" ist imho kein guter Erklärungsparameter.


----------



## zastafari (4. April 2006)

perponche schrieb:
			
		

> Ein gewisse Ungereimtheit sehe ich auch darin, dass das Red Bull Scandium einerseits in die Liste aufgenommen wurde aber andererseits kein Prüfsiegel erhalten hat. Denn das Prüfsiegel kostet ja nicht extra, wenn das Bike bestanden hat kriegts automatisch das Siegel, ist ja nur ein Stück Papier dass es den Test bestanden hat. Aber ein "man kann davon ausgehen" ist imho kein guter Erklärungsparameter.



Marktwirtschaft für Anfänger: Jede Zusatzleistung kostet - so auch die Verwendung eines Siegels zu Werbezwecken...

...außerdem gibt's ja Telefone....tja, und so zwischen den Zeilen (Datenschutz) hörte sich das eher nach bestanden als nicht an....

Edit: Außerdem entscheidet der Auftraggeber, in welcher Kategorie er testen läßt, und somit welches Siegel später verwendet werden kann....


----------



## FloII (4. April 2006)

Jetzt muß ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden, da hier doch einiges verquer läuft.
DIN-Plus wird als Prüfsigel nicht an irgendeinen Prüfer vergeben. DIN-Plus ist ein Prüfschema der DIN Certco. 
Der Gutachter von rtc ist von der DIN Certco anerkannt als Prüfer - nicht als Gutachter!
Gutachter werden in der Regel von der IHK bestellt. Ob das Dein Gutachter ist, weiß ich nicht.

Dann sitzt die Firma efbe nicht in Recklinghausen, sondern in Waltrop.

rtc, mein persönlicher Tip: Ruf einfach mal bei einem Fahrradsachverständigen in Frankfurt, der wie ein Monat heißt an und  rede mit ihm über die Aussagen Deines Gutachters und wie er die Sache sieht.  Wenn dieser Gutachter sagt, das ist schon OK, was Dein Gutachter macht, dann OK ansonsten bleib ich bei der Meinung, die Aussagen Deines Gutachters würden mich nicht zufriedenstellen. Aber das hatte ich ja schon erwähnt. 

Zum Thema Fahrrad Sachverstand noch ein Link und dann muß es gut sein:

http://bernd.sluka.de/Fahrrad/sv/Sachverstand.html#84489

Florian


----------



## 1603 (5. April 2006)

Da dieser Thread in eine seltsame Richtung läuft, möchte ich auch ein paar Worte verlieren.
Ich will mich allerdings nicht über Prüfsiegel auslassen oder mein Werkstoffkunde-(Halb-)Wissen einbringen.

Vor allem frage ich mich, ob manche von euch wirklich der Meinung sind, dass ihre Posts auch nur Ansätze von gutem Willen seitens Rose bewirken können.
Wenn André in Verbindung mit Boykottaufrufen gegen Rose gebracht werden kann, wird das wohl kaum positive Folgen haben.
Zwar hat er keine Aussagen in diese Richtung gemacht. Aber es ist sein Thread. Überlegt vielleicht rechtzeitig, ob ihr mit manchen Aussagen nicht eventuell mehr schaden als nützen könntet. Nur so als Denkanstoß.

Ich will auf keinen Fall die Richtigkeit von Andrés Aussagen in Frage stellen.
Aber ich möchte kurz anmerken, dass ich es durchaus nachvollziehen kann, dass jemand, der täglich mit MTBs zu tun hat, aufgrund der beschädigten Felge einen Unfall als Ursache sagen wir- nicht ausschließt.
Jedenfalls _kann_ eine solche Beschädigung an Felgen durchaus auf ein überfahrenes Hindernis hindeuten. War zumindest bei mir so, wenn meine Felgen so aussagen.

Das Verhalten von Rose in diesem Fall kann ich mir irgendwie nicht so recht erklären. Ich habe die als äußerst kulant kennen gelernt. Auf meine Empfehlung hin hatten sich in den letzten Jahren zehn meiner Freunde, Bekannten und Verwandten Rose-Bikes  gekauft und waren und sind alle genau wie ich sehr angetan vom sehr guten Service.
Ein Scandium-Fully hat nur einer. Aber Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit hatte noch keiner von uns. Bis auf mich fahren alle ihre Bikes gemäß dem angegebenen Einsatzzweck.
Ich habe allerdings mit einem 1600g-Rahmen (wie er im AL400 verbaut war) inzwischen etwa 19.000 Kilometer zurückgelegt. Darunter Rennen, schnelle Abfahrten auf verblockten Trails und natürlich auch Stürze. Gebremst habe ich etwa 8.000km mit einer 160er Gustav M. Alles ohne Probleme. Ich würde mir also bei Roserahmen keine Sorgen um die Haltbarkeit machen. Auch wenn ich Andrés Rahmen bis auf weiteres nicht empfehlen würde.

Da KTM hier in den Himmel gehoben wird, möchte ich meine Erfahrungen mit denen mal ganz deutlich schildern:
Ich habe noch nie einen so miesen Service bei der Garantieabwicklung wie bei KTM erlebt. Ich selber fahre inzwischen zwei KTM. Ursprünglich handelte es sich um ein Veneto Stahlrahmen, bei dem nach ein paar Jahren Benutzung in der Stadt durch meinen Vater (er wiegt ca.75kg) die Sitzstreben brachen.
Der Rahmen hatte noch Garantie, also hat der Händler ihn zu KTM geschickt, wo er nach zwei Tagen ankam (Eingangsbestätigung) und erstmal verschwand. Nach 1 ½ Monaten ließen sich die KTM-Leute dazu herab, den Rahmen reparieren zu wollen. Das geschah auch innerhalb der nächsten zwei Wochen. Nach nur zwei Monaten kam also ein lieblos zusammengeschweißter und in mehr oder weniger glänzenden schwarz (anstatt grün metallic) lackierter Rahmen wieder beim Händler an.
Bei KTM wollte konnte man überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, warum wir es ziemlich unverschämt fanden, dass der Rahmen aussah, wie von einem Anfänger geschweißt und der Lack einen unglaublich minderwertigen Eindruck machte*.
Nachdem der Rahmen weiter drei Wochen in Österreich verbracht hatte und wir den ein oder anderen bösen Brief geschrieben hatten, lies sich KTM davon überzeugen, dass ein solches Verhalten durchaus das Interesse von Bikezeitschriften wecken könnte
Und plötzlich war er wieder da, sah recht vernünftig aus und brachte einen Bruder aus Alu mit bereits eingebautem Steuersatz, Alugabel und einigen Anbauteilen mit 
Würde also sagen: Sooooo wenig kulant ist KTM nicht. Man braucht bloß die richtigen Argumente.

Grüße,
Sim


*teilweise glänzend, teilweise matt, mit Blasen und Wellen


----------



## MB-Locke (6. April 2006)

Hi,

also nun muss ich mich doch zu Wort melden... ich lese auch von Anfang an hier mit.

Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass André ein "Strick" draus gedreht werden kann, nur weil es "sein" Thread ist... jeder ist für seine eigenen Aussagen verantwortlich u. nicht für die eines Anderen. Insbesondere finde ich, dass RTC hier wirklich versucht, selbst als "Geschädigter" sachlich orientiert u. (einigermaßen) fair gegenüber Rose zu bleiben. Dies gelingt zugegebenermaßen nicht allen, die sich hier schon zu Wort gemeldet haben und hier ist die Kritik imho auch berechtigt.

Wenn man schon jeden Tag mit MTBs und deren Kunden zu tun hat, dann sollte man mM erst mal davon ausgehen, dass der Kunde die Wahrheit sagt u. nicht betrügen will! Außerdem ist der Verkäufer/Hersteller per Gesetz dazu verpflichtet, im ersten halben Jahr nach Kauf nachzuweisen, dass das Gegenteil der Fall ist u. die Gewährleistung/Garantie nicht in Kraft tritt. Erst dann Tritt die Beweislastumkehr in Kraft. Die Aussage/Argumentation ist, wie sie von Rose  bzgl. Felge usw. getroffen wurde, eine reine Frechheit. Das reicht nie u. nimmer aus, hier einfach zu sagen (ich habe hier jeden Tag x Bikes, ich weiß wie sowas aussieht u. was da los ist), so wie die Felge aussieht ist der Schaden eine Unfallfolge-> somit keine Garantie Genau hier muss eben ein Gutachter feststellen, was Sache ist. Falls beide Versionen möglich sind (also zutreffen könnten), ist es oft so, dass der finanziell Schwächere bei einem Vergleich Zuspruch bekommt... wir werden sehen. Ich finde das Verhalten u. das Vorgehen in dieser Sache von RTC vorbildlich u. ich würde es genauso machen.

Weiter wird hier ja auch nicht unbingt die Meinung vertreten, dass alle Rose-Rahmen von schlechter Qualität sind. Ich selbst finde es (wie viele andere auch) nur ein Armutszeugnis von so einem großen "Unternehmen" wie hier in der Sache vorgegangen wird. Das ist einfach nicht akzeptabel. Es kann keiner behaupten, dass alle Produkte bei der Auslieferung mangelfrei sind, Vorschädigungen im Gefüge durch schlechte/falsche Behandlung in der Produktion/Fertigung sind immer möglich u. imho auch kein Beinbruch. Nur sollte man eben dazu stehen und wenn Fehler auftreten für diese einstehen u. ersetzen bzw. reparieren...

@RTC: bei Beileid zu dieser ganzen Sache, ich hoffe es geht gut für dich aus u. du bekommst Ersatz für den beschädigten Rahmen. Ich hoffe, dass mir sowas nie passiert!

Grüße

MB-Locke

PS: Nicht dass hier der Eindruck ensteht, dass ich was gegen Rose hätte, mein Bruder fährt auch einen Rose-Rahmen schon seit 3 Jahren ohne Fehl u. Tadel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubeflizer (8. April 2006)

hi

bei lesen ist mir aufgefallen
das ihr immer davon redet wie unklug es für ein Unternehemen ist sich in einem solchen fall so zu verhalten und das Herr Rose und die Mangaer (komme nicht auf das richtige Wort) sich total falsch Verhalten.
Aber vielleicht ist es ja auch so das dieser Meister von Rose sich gesagt hat das es eigenverschuldung de Fahrers war und Herr Rose und die Manager von diesem Fall garnichts wissen weil dieser Meister das selber entschieden hat.

Das sei nur mal so in den Raum gestellt

MfG
Cubeflizer


----------



## rtc (8. April 2006)

Hallo,
das kannst du ausschliessen. Ich habe gestern mit Herrn Rose telefoniert und er wusste recht genau worum es geht. Es wird nun ein Gutachten mithilfe eines neuen Rahmens angefertigt, an dem Steifigkeit usw. gemessen werden.

Da ich bei meinem Rahmen mittlerweile ernsthaft von einem Materialfehler ausgehe, weiss ich nicht ob mir das wirklich etwas bringen wird. 

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## eifelelch (8. April 2006)

Hallo,
nein,vermutlich bringt das nix.Nur ein ,vom Gericht beauftragtes,Gutachten zählt nachher.Also,auf zum Anwalt....rest ist Zeit-u. Nervenverschendung.

gruss


----------



## pongi (8. April 2006)

was soll das bringen? nütz dir ja wenig wenn rose sagt der rahmen hält belastung X stand, aber wenn ein materialfehler vorliegt dann hält er nunmal nicht belastung X aus, sondern bricht früher. man muss nicht irgendeinen rahmen untersuchen, sondern den der auch kaputt ging.


----------



## rtc (8. April 2006)

Naja ich schau erstmal was dabei herauskommt. Weitermachen kann ich spaeter dann ja immer noch.

Es ist zumindest schoen, dass nun auch Rose daran interessiert ist, die Sache zu klaeren.

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## Milarepa (8. April 2006)

Was käme eigentlich dabei raus wenn Rose den Prozeß gewinnen würde? *Es würde bedeuten, dass man den Scandium Rahmen nur noch in einem Oma Fahrrad verwenden kann (kein Überfahren von Hindernissen und Spurrillen etc) da er für andere Verwendungen nicht zulässig ist.* Wer wird sich solch einen Rahmen noch bei einem Versender kaufen der dann noch bockig bei einer Rekla ist. Was bleibt ist ein Mega Image schaden für Rose (wird eigentlich im BWL Studium gelehrt das ein solches Verhalten dumm ist).

Ein MTB Rahmen sollte auch in der light Version mindestens soviel wie eine Standardgabel aushalten (und die scheint dabei nicht beschädigt worden zu sein ??, wie erklärt sich Rose das eigentlich? Ich hätte bei einer unterstellten Gewalteinwirkung einen ziemlichen Gabelschaden erwartet, Verbiegung etc, spricht für mich gegen die Selbstverschuldung).

Meine Frau ist übrigens Richterin und meint das gerade wenn Gutachter keine direkte Schadensursache festellen können(da beides möglich), Rose verloren hätte, da sie Beweispflichtig sind (Beweislastumkehr, Pech für Rose).

Man kann nur sagen: ROSE Leute besinnt euch endlich !!!

Nur Mut Andre!

Gruß Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milarepa (8. April 2006)

Kleiner Nachtrag: Vielleicht sollte man den Case mal an die deutschen Bikezeitungungen lancieren, das Verhalten von Rose zeigt das sie bis zum bitteren Ende gehen wollen, also kein Anlaß mehr auf eine kulante Lösung zu hoffen.
Gruß Andi


----------



## rtc (8. April 2006)

Naja so weit moechte ich eigentlich nicht gehen, da das nacher doch schon massive Schaedigungen des Rufes nach sich zieht (wobei dieser Thread natuerlich auch nicht ganz harmlos ist). So kann man zwar Druck machen aber das ganze erweckt hinterher wirklich den Anschein, als wuerde man versuchen, seine eigenes Verschulden wissentlich durch Oeffentlichkeit richtig zu drehen und auf jemand anderen abzuwaelzen. Die Oeffentlichkeit wird fast immer dem Recht geben, der "zuerst da war". 

Sollte das Gutachten keine Einigung bringen (z.b. weil am Ende jeder nur Gutachten fuer korrekt haelt, die zu eigenen Gunsten ausfallen), bleibt in meinen Augen nur noch ein Gericht uebrig.

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## Milarepa (8. April 2006)

rtc schrieb:
			
		

> So kann man zwar Druck machen aber das ganze erweckt hinterher wirklich den Anschein, als wuerde man versuchen, seine eigenes Verschulden wissentlich durch Oeffentlichkeit richtig zu drehen und auf jemand anderen abzuwaelzen. Die Oeffentlichkeit wird fast immer dem Recht geben, der "zuerst da war".




Mußt Du natürlich selber wissen, wenn Du dich aber im Recht fühlst, so kann die Androhung einer solchen Öffentlichkeit mehr bringen als 3 Jahre Gericht (s. Überlastung der Gerichte). Als Herr Rose hätte ich keine Lust auf einen Artikel oder Leserbrief in Bike/MonutainBike. 

Nochmal: Selbst wenn Du mit deinen 55kg vorher auf dem Vorderrad Piruetten gedreht hast, sollte der Rahmen das aushalten.


----------



## Piefke (9. April 2006)

Ich hÃ¤tte die Sache lÃ¤ngst "an die groÃe Glocke gehÃ¤ngt" oder diese MÃ¶glichkeit zumindest Rose gegenÃ¼ber mal erwÃ¤hnt.
Wie hoch (in â¬ ausgedrÃ¼ckt) wÃ¤re wohl der Schaden fÃ¼r Rose, wenn im Fernsehen einer breiten Ãffnetlichkeit gezeigt wird, dass:
1. Rahmen vom Roseversand bei normalem Benutzen brechen
2. Rose vÃ¶llig unkulant ist

Das wird sicher um ein vielfaches teurer als 50 â¬ fÃ¼r einen neuen Rahmen und mehr kostet der im EK mit Sicherheit nicht!
Ich  habe bisher einmal etwas bei Rose gekauft und das war mit Sicherheit das letzte Mal.


----------



## rtc (9. April 2006)

Naja schauen wir mal wie sich die Sache entwickelt (Gutachten). Ueber sowas kann man spaeter immer noch nachdenken, auch wenn ich im Moment das Biken irgendwie vermiss .
So waere das ganze zwar sicher recht wirkungsvoll aber irgendwas sagt immer "sowas macht man doch nicht" *g.

Beste Gruesse,
André

PS: Ich wusste vor diesem Thread noch gar nicht, wie viele hier in der Naehe (Grimma) wohnen


----------



## ilex (10. April 2006)

rtc schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> das kannst du ausschliessen. Ich habe gestern mit Herrn Rose telefoniert und er wusste recht genau worum es geht. Es wird nun ein Gutachten mithilfe eines neuen Rahmens angefertigt, an dem Steifigkeit usw. gemessen werden.



wie, die Belastbarkeit des Rahmentyps will Rose jetzt ermitteln lassen, auf welcher Grundlage erfolgte die Empfehlung damit ins Gelände zu gehen? 
Und wieso Steifigkeit, also doch zu steif und deshalb nicht elastisch verformt (oder einfach keine Ahnung)?


----------



## ]:-> (10. April 2006)

Hi,

nochmal 'ne Frage an die Anwälte hier: Kann es sein, dass Rose auf irgendeine Verjährung raus will und rtc deshalb immer wieder mit so merkwürdigen Dingen hinhält?

cioa


----------



## 1603 (10. April 2006)

Hallo!
das mit der Verjährung dürfte so nicht funktionieren.

Übrigens noch ein Nachtrag zu meiner KTM-Geschichte (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2593823&postcount=435):
Mein Vater wies mich darauf hin, dass meine Drohungen allein nicht geholfen hatten, sondern KTM erst entgegenkommen zeigte, nachdem unser Anwalt ihnen gedroht hatte.

Grüße,
Sim


----------



## Haardtfahrer (10. April 2006)

Also zunächst einmal:

Ein Anwalt der "droht", ist fehl am Platze, da einer Drohung stets etwas verwerfliches innewohnt. Er kann er sehrwohl auf mögliche Rechtsfolgen hinweisen.  

Ein Verjährungseintritt erfolgt erst zwei Jahre nach dem Kauf und Gefahrübergang. Zudem ist zur Zeit - hoffentlich, wenn der Kollege was tut - von dem Führen von Verhandlungen auszugehen, so dass eine Hemmung (zeitliches Aussetzen des Fristlaufs) auszugehen ist. Im Zweifel aber bei der Fristberechnung lieber ´rauslassen.

Auf Verjährung zu spekulieren bringt Rose daher zur Zeit nichts.


haardtfahrer


----------



## 1603 (10. April 2006)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Also zunächst einmal:
> 
> Ein Anwalt der "droht", ist fehl am Platze, da einer Drohung stets etwas verwerfliches innewohnt. Er kann er sehrwohl auf mögliche Rechtsfolgen hinweisen.
> 
> ...



Du hast ja Recht!
Unser Anwalt hat natürlich nicht gedroht sondern nur unseren Handlungsspielraum (im Rahmen von geltendem Recht und Gesetz) zum Ausdruck gebracht 
Eine Drohung hätte ja darauf abgezielt, eine ganz bestimmte Reaktion herbeizuführen. In diesem Fall war es aber natürlich nur ein unverbindlicher Denkansatz mit dem Hintergrund, KTM bei der Entscheidungsfindung zu unterstützen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## perponche (10. April 2006)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Also zunächst einmal:Ein Anwalt der "droht", ist fehl am Platze, da einer Drohung stets etwas verwerfliches innewohnt...


Nö, da bringst Du was durcheinander mit der NÖTIGUNG. Da gibts das, die "Verwerflichkeit" der Zweck-Mittel-Relation. 
Die DROHUNG ist ganz clean die Ankündigung eines Übels, weiter nichts, ganz wertfrei, und eventuell ganz legitim, legal oder sogar honorig. Das Strafgesetzbuch zum Beispiel regelt die mit Strafe bedrohten Handungen. Die arbeitsrechtliche Abmahnung ist definitionsgemäß mit einer Drohung verbunden sonst ist sie ungültig. Das Polizeirecht kennt die Androhung von körperlicher Gewalt. Und wenn ich abends im Park den Vergewaltiger anbrülle "lass das Mädchen los oder Du kriegst eins in die Fresse" ist die Drohung ernst gemeint aber überhaupt nicht verwerflich. Und schau mal in die Postings der Mods & Admins in manchen Foren, ob es da nicht von Drohungen nur so wimmelt. Kurzum: ein Anwalt der nicht nach allen Regeln der Kunst drohen kann sollte seine Zulassung zurückgeben.


----------



## perponche (24. April 2006)

rtc schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ...Ich habe gestern mit Herrn Rose telefoniert und er wusste recht genau worum es geht. Es wird nun ein Gutachten mithilfe eines neuen Rahmens angefertigt, an dem Steifigkeit usw. gemessen werden...


Dieses Verhalten von Rose erscheint mir nachgerade sehr suspekt. Für diejenigen, die vielleicht nicht den ganzen Thread verfolgt haben, verweise ich nochmal auf mein Posting #432 mit den Links zu efbe. Der in der niedrigsten Qualitätsstufe 2005 geprüfte Rose-Rahmen hat keine Zertifizierung und kein Prüfsiegel von efbe erhalten. Die naheliegendste Erklärung wäre, dass er die Belastungsprüfung nicht bestanden hat. Wenn es eine andere, harmlosere Erklärung geben sollte, an die wir hier vielleicht nicht gedacht haben, hätte man mit Fug und Recht erwarten dürfen, dass Rose jetzt den Prüfbericht samt Prüfprotokoll vom Juni 2005 (beides er er erhalten) aus der Schublade holt und damit wedelt: alle Messwerte im grünen Bereich. Statt dessen will er jetzt einen neuen Rahmen messen??! Am Ende durch einen Hausgutachter anstatt durch einen externen??! Die naheliegendste Erklärung hierfür wäre, dass im Prüfbericht der efbe Tatsachen stehen, die das Licht der Öffentlichkeit zu scheuen haben, sprich dass schon efbe im Juni 2005 dem Rahmen Mängel attestiert hat und Rose ihn gleichwohl in Verkehr gebracht hat.

Ich kann mich da dem feinen Schlussplädoyer von Haardtfahrer (#368) nur anschließen:


			
				Haardtfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Abschließend noch ein Wort als Vater:
> Wenn ich meinem Sohnemann dereinst in zehn Jahren so ein teures Rad kaufen kann, erwarte ich selbstverständlich, dass ein solches Rad auch den manchmal überstürmenden Ideen eines Heranwachsenden standhält. Die Sicherheitsspanne muß dies einfach aushalten. Und selbstverständlich erwarte ich auch, dass bei einem geländetauglichen Rad dieses einiges wegstecken kann, z.B. auch einmal einen Sturz, bei dem das Rad ein paar Meter fliegt und irgendwo gegenschlägt...Nein, als Vater wollte ich, dass ich mein übermütiges Kind mit einem guten Gefühl fahren lassen kann. Wenn dies bei Scandium nicht geht, erwarte ich einen Hinweis oder aber zumindest vorzügliche Schadenswiedergutmachung, wenn mein Sohn in eine theoretisch lebensbedrohliche Situation geraten ist und auch schwere Verletzungen erlitten hat. Anders ausgedrückt: Seit froh, dass rtc´s Eltern sich so zurückhalten, ich wäre nach dem bisherigen Abwicklungsverhalten nicht mehr gut gelaunt und hätte das Gutachten sicherlich nicht auf dem Zivilrechtsweg geholt.


"sicherlich nicht auf dem Zivilrechtsweg": Übersetzung für juristische Laien: Strafantrag bei der Staatsanwaltschaft stellen, weil der Verdacht besteht, dass Erwin Rose die im Verkehr erforderliche Sorgfalt nicht beachtet und dadurch eine Körperverletzung zum Nachteil von André verursacht hat(Kosten: 1 Briefmarke). 
Wo Du recht hast, hast Du recht, Haardtfahrer! 
Gruß
perponche


----------



## rtc (24. April 2006)

Ich warte noch auf das Gutachten (von MEINEM Gutachter), der dieses mit dem neuen Rahmen anfertigt. Ich vertraue dem Gutachter jedenfalls und denke, dass er sein Bestes geben wird, Indizien fuer eine der beiden Versionen zu finden. Mir ist durchaus klar, dass das moeglicherweise anders enden koennte, als ich mir das vorstelle (eben weil es sich um einen neuen Rahmen handelt). 

Nur weil es hier etwas ruhiger geworden ist, heisst das nicht, dass ich so langsam aufgebe - keine Sorge. Leider braucht alles seine Zeit, und die soll man guten Dingen ja bekanntlich auch lassen 

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## pongi (24. April 2006)

weiß aus eigener erfahrung das rechtsangelegenheiten einfach sehr lange dauern, aber lass dich da nicht unterbuttern. wenn du das gefühl hast das du verarscht wirst, dann bleib hartnäckig.


----------



## perponche (25. April 2006)

Bei unseren österreichischen Nachbarn gelesen (die Anfrage im Forum war "Was haltet Ihr vom Red Bull monobox carbon-800?"): 



			
				HT-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab kürzlich im IBC-Forum in einem Thread mitgelesen, wo Erfahrungsberichte zu Garantiefällen bei ROSE-Bikes geschildert wurden.
> Die Brüder müssen im Fall von Garantie oder Gewährleistungsfällen so ziemlich das Letzt sein hinsichtlich Kundenfreundlichkeit. Die lassen dich einfach deppert sterben, wennst nicht mit einem unabhängigen Materialgutachter und einem Anwalt auffährst.
> 
> Ich würd aus dieser Sicht eher zu Simplon, Trek oder so greifen, wo man weiß, daß der Kundensupport auch entsprechend dem Rahmenpreis hin haut.
> ...


----------



## MB-Locke (25. April 2006)

ein Gutachten von einem neuen Rahmen bingt dir nur etwas, falls Mängel und Bedenken an der Sicherheit des neuen Produktes festzustellen sind. Dann hast du auf jeden Fall was gegen Rose in der Hand... ist das Gutachten aber nicht negativ für den Rahmen, dann hast du dir selbst ein Ei gelegt bzw. es wird dir gar nicht helfen. Schließlich geht es um deinen Rahmen u. der sollte imho mal gründlich angesehen werden. Da kann man bestimmt erkennen, dass schon beim Kauf ein Mangel bestand (z. B. Haarriss, der sich dann ausgebreitet hat). Dann kannst du auf Ersatz bestehen... m.M. nach bringt dir ein Gutachten über einen nagelneuen Rahmen, welcher wahrscheinlich mangelfrei u. vorher unbelastet war, nicht viel bis garnix. Im Gegenteil, Rose wird nach einer nicht negativen Beurteilung des Rahmens sagen, dass du den Rahmen im nicht allg. üblichen u. vorgesehenen "Bereich" bewegt bzw. benutzt hast.


----------



## perponche (25. April 2006)

rtc schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, das kannst du ausschliessen. Ich habe gestern mit Herrn Rose telefoniert und er wusste recht genau worum es geht. Es wird nun ein Gutachten mithilfe eines neuen Rahmens angefertigt, an dem Steifigkeit usw. gemessen werden.
> Da ich bei meinem Rahmen mittlerweile ernsthaft von einem Materialfehler ausgehe, weiss ich nicht ob mir das wirklich etwas bringen wird.
> Beste Gruesse,André


@André
dieser "neue Rahmen" und DEIN Gutachter, wie kommen die zusammen?  verstehe ich das richtig, dass aufgrund des mit Dir geführten Telefongesprächs Erwin Rose diesen "neuen Rahmen" zwecks Prüfung DEINEM Gutachter (kostenlos?) zur Verfügung stellt?! Ein etwas ungewöhnliches Prozedere, lass uns das bitte besser verstehen.
Gruß
perponche


----------



## rtc (25. April 2006)

Hi,
er hatte bei Rose angefragt, da Rose ja in diesem Fall sicher auch um Aufklaerung bemueht sein sollte. Daraufhin hat Rose ihm einen neuen Rahmen mitsamt Gabel geschickt (auch in meiner Rahmengroesse).

Das zeigt zumindest, dass man sich bei Rose nicht voellig stur stellt, auch wenn auf friedliche Art und Weise rein gar nichts moeglich war.

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## pongi (25. April 2006)

ist ja echt lustig. den rahmen zum verschrotten zahlen sie. hätten sich auch den ganzen quatsch sparen können und dir den rahmen geben können und alle wären zufrieden gewesen.
rose zahlt den rahmen ob der nun an dich geht oder im labor stirbt kann dennen ja egal sein. kostet rose immer das selbe. egal wie ein rechtsstreit ausgeht, den rahmen sind sie los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rtc (25. April 2006)

Das haetten sie sicher machen koennen. Aber als die Reklamation verweigert wurde, hat man offensichtlich nicht damit gerechnet, dass ich so reagieren wuerde. Nach eigenen Angaben hat Rose wegen dieses Beitrages Imageschaeden erlitten (da aehnliches bisher nie passiert ist), denen man auf diese Weise nun wohl entgegenzutreten versucht.
Herr Rose erwartet aus diesem Grunde auch eine oeffentliche Entschuldigung meinerseits, sollte er Recht behalten. Diese soll er in aller Laenge und Breite auch bekommen, wenn dem wirklich so ist. 
Jedoch wollen wir erstmal sehen wie einfach so etwas eindeutig (und mit wirklicher Sicherheit) zu beweisen ist, wenn es denn schon im ersten Versuch klaeglich scheiterte und bisher keine brauchbare Fakten aufgetaucht sind.
Sie werden Ihre Entschuldigung bekommen, Herr Rose. Darauf habe ich mein Wort gegeben und das werde ich halten!

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## pongi (25. April 2006)

tja. aber das ist es ja was die ganzen leute vom fach hier seit anfang sagen. der imageschaden ist da und wird auch eine gewisse zeit bestand haben. aber daran bist ja nicht du schuld sondern rose die ja anscheinend zu keinerlei zugeständnissen bereit waren. da müssen sie ja damit rechnen das der kunde nicht einfach klein beigibt sondern sich halt all seiner rechtsmittel bedient.


----------



## m.a.t. (25. April 2006)

? kapier ich nicht. Du bist wegen Rahmenbruchs hingeflogen. Jetzt soll ein Gutachten an einem _anderen_ Rahmen klären, warum dein Rahmen kaputtgegangen ist. Wie soll das gehen? Und wenn da bei dem _anderen_ Rahmen nix bei rauskommst, willst du dich entschuldigen? Wofür?
Kann mir mal bitte jemand dabei helfen, hieraus ne logisch kausale Kette zu basteln. Ich bekomme das irgendwie nicht hin.


----------



## pongi (25. April 2006)

rse will damit beweisen das der rahmen an sich (also jeder x-beliebige rahmen) der belastung standhält.
nur warum sich ein gutachter darauf einläßt verstehe ich auch nicht. denn was nützt es wenn man weiß das jeder rahmen der belastung X standhält, aber nur wenn kein fehler beim schweißen passiert ist, oder wenn das material einen fehler hat.


----------



## rtc (25. April 2006)

"Und wenn da bei dem anderen Rahmen nix bei rauskommst, willst du dich entschuldigen? Wofür?"

Das ist so nicht richtig. Ich werde mich entschuldigen, wenn Rose tatsaechlich Recht hat und das auch beweisen kann (ein Gutachten dafuer hochzuhalten, dass ein anderer Rahmen gehalten haette, ist kein Beweis dafuer, dass auch meiner haette halten muessen).

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## hammerbusch (25. April 2006)

rtc schrieb:
			
		

> ... ein Gutachten dafuer hochzuhalten, dass ein anderer Rahmen gehalten haette, ist kein Beweis dafuer, dass auch meiner haette halten muessen.



Ja eben?! 

Aber Herr Rose "baut" doch scheinbar genau darauf, dass sein "x-beliebig herausgegriffener" Rahmen den Test des von Dir beauftragten Gutachters überstehen wird. Danach kann Herr Rose argumentieren, dass Du Deinen Rahmen irgendwie mutwillig zerstört hast. So weit in sich logisch. 
Aber wo bleibt da objektiv der Sinn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rtc (25. April 2006)

Zuerstmal hat Herr Rose den Rahmen vollkommen freiwillig geschickt. Er weiss, dass dieser auf Belastbarkeit getestet werden soll und weiss demzufolge auch, dass dies im Normalfall bis zur Zerstoerung des Rahmens geht (wie sollte man sonst die maximale Belastbarkeit herausfinden...). Er hat mit Sicherheit genuegend Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet MTBs, um das zu wissen (kann man ihm nicht absprechen, er fuehrt das Geschaeft ja auch schon ein ganzes Weilchen).

Fuer mich ist das ganze nichts weiter als eine Art "Versuch" (das ganze doch noch ohne Gericht zu regeln):
Kommt das heraus, was ich erwarte - gut, habe ich Bestaetigung
(Evtl. wuerde Rose einlenken. Fairerweise sollte man erwaehnen, dass auch hier keine 100%ige Sicherheit zu erwarten ist. Siehe dazu auch letzter Fall.)

Kommt heraus, dass sich auch durch den Vergleich mit diesem neuen Rahmen nichts weiter ueber den Bruch an meinem sagen laesst, geht der ganze Spass natuerlich weiter.

Den 3. Fall, naemlich dass mit 100%iger Sicherheit festgestellt werden kann, dass Rose Recht und ich mich geirrt habe, schliesse ich aus. Das kann wegen der bisher (nicht) gefundenen Indizien eigentlich nur durch ein Wunder passieren. 

Sollte der neue Rahmen sich als normal oder ungewoehnlich stark belastbar erweisen, kann man mir das Gutachten gern unter die Nase halten. 
Schoen, dass dieser Rahmen hielt. Warum tat es meiner nicht?
In diesem Fall werde ich ganz einfach meine Klage einreichen, denn dann habe ich diesen Krempel endgueltig satt.

Beste Gruesse und nen schoenen Abend,
André


----------



## m.a.t. (25. April 2006)

@rtc: Deine Ruhe, Ausdauer und Sachlichkeit angesichts des Verhaltens von Rose und des ganzen Ärgers bewundere ich.
Sehr vertrauenserweckend finde ich das übrigens nicht, wenn ein Hersteller das Aufdecken von Problemen an seine Kunden delegiert. So kommt mir das hier zumindest vor.


----------



## rtc (25. April 2006)

"@rtc: Deine Ruhe, Ausdauer und Sachlichkeit angesichts des Verhaltens von Rose und des ganzen Ärgers bewundere ich."

Da gibt es wenig zu bewundern. Ich koennte den groessten Teil des Tages damit verbringen an die Decke zu huepfen oder durch die naechste Wand zu rennen .

Hab nun zumindest damit begonnen, wieder ein neues zusammenzubauen - woher der Rahmen NICHT ist, kann man so ungefaehr abschaetzen 

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## dallo (27. April 2006)

Gerrit1972 schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja und dann möchte ich dir raten, dir entlich ein anderes rad zu kaufen, da das mit dem anwaltscheiß mind. 1 jahr dauert und du hast dann so eine schlecht  laune, da musst du radfahren. die marke ist mir natürlich egal aber nur kein "nico-ei" weil solche aggressiven vertreter wie mister nico-ei aussendienst hier im treat geht wohl garnicht. der ist ja wir ein vorwerksack den ich gleich die hillerchen an der tür abschneide.




Du Dummkopf!! Kannst NICOLAI ja noch nicht mal richtig schreiben


----------



## dallo (28. April 2006)

Das wird ja echt immer bunter hier und dort bei dir @rtc
Ich kann auch nur noch mal erwähnen was letztens ein Kunde von uns zu diesem Thema sagte.. Er seines Zeichens begeisteter Radfahrer seit ca. 40 Jahren mit vielen Rad-Erfahrungen und vielen echt tollen Classicbikes die er ständig fährt, hegt und pflegt..
Er durfte vor längerer Zeit Herrn Rose persönlich kennenlernen und bevor ich ihm genaueres schilderte kam er mir schon mit hübschen Geschichten des bzw. dieses Mannes entgegen, der sich wohl auch grade wegen seiner Rechthaberisch-heit/keit bei manch einem der altgedienten unter uns einen Namen verdient hat.. Wie dieser lautet könnt ihr euch denken vielleicht.. Er beginnt, -ich zitiere- mit A und endet mit ....Hhab ich doch gleich wieder vergessen. 
Ich muss grad schmunzeln über mich selbst:: man sagt er habe sich damals mit seinem eigenen Bruder bis aufs Blut zerstritten und führt den Laden seitdem selbst!
Wenns drauf ankommt verkauft der auch ner unwissenden Person, daß was ihm im Augenblick das Recht bewahrt. Ein A für ein U also. Auch wenn er das wohl heutzutage nur noch sehr selten machen dürfte. Nicht jeder sollte das machen was er am besten kann..
Ich glaube unserem Kunden!!


----------



## sideshowbob (5. Mai 2006)

@rtc: gibts schon irgendwas neues? prüfbericht? gericht? einigung?


----------



## rtc (5. Mai 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

heute ist tatsaechlich das Gutachten angekommen. Leider schaut es nicht ganz so aus, wie ich erhofft hatte, sondern hat eher den "Mittelweg" getroffen. Der Gutachter meint, nach dem Testen des neuen, baugleichen Rahmen, dass dessen Stabilitaetseigenschaften ausreichend sind (haelt sie sogar fuer etwas ueber Normalniveau). Ich haenge einfach mal das Fazit des ganzen Gutachtens an (hab leider etwas Zeitmangel, Pruefungen stehen bevor).

Da ich noch immer von einem Materialfehler ausgehe, bleibt mir nichts anderes uebrig als das Gutachten als "gut und schoen" anzusehen, ueber meine  Fall sagt es allerdings wenig aus, zumal ich doch einige kleinere Dinge daran auszusetzen habe. 
Nach den Pruefungen sollte es also weitergehen...

Das einzig Beruhigende: Der Rahmen erfuellt lt. Gutachter im Normalfall locker alle Standards.

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## rtc (5. Mai 2006)

Anhang vergessen. Nun aber.


----------



## Piefke (5. Mai 2006)

Ich verstehe nicht, was das Gutachten bringen soll???
Dein Rahmen ist gebrochen, was nützt da ein Gutachten mit einem anderen Rahmen. Vielleicht hat dir ja Rose da einen besonders stabilen geschickt
Und wenn Rose einen Rahmen für so einen unsinnigen Test opfert, warum haben die den nicht einfach dir gegeben?


----------



## MB-Locke (5. Mai 2006)

@ Piefke: ganz genau meine Meinung  das haben wir ihm aber schon einige Posts vorher genannt (ich glaube du warst auch dabei)...

Das Gutachten sagt genau das, was ich/wir vermuteten... leider sagt das nix über den gebrochenen Rahmen aus und damit nur entfernt etwas zu tun. Einen evtl. Materialfehler, welcher schon beim Kuaf/Auslieferung bestand kann deshalb immer noch nicht ausgeschlossen werden. Scheinbar wird das hier immer noch ganz vergessen.

Rose hat nun eben ein Exempel statuiert, bei dem die die grundlegende "Tauglichkeit" des Rahmens nachgewiesen wurde. An sich sollte der Rahmen auch diese Kriterien erfüllen, was ja nun wirklich nachweislich der Fall ist.

Fazit: Es gibt immer noch 2 Möglichkeiten... erstens es ist nicht so gelaufen, wie rtc erzählt (glaub ich trotzdem irgendwie nicht) oder es bestanden schon bei Auslieferung Mängel am Rahmen, die so nicht sichtbar/erkennbar waren u. deshalb unter Garantie/Gewährleistung laufen müssen.


@dallekovitch: Sorry, aber ich finde es nicht ok, wenn du hier über Rose u. deren Geschichte irgendwelche "Geschichten" erzählst, die du auch nur vom Hörensagen kennst. Außerdem hilft das bei der Problematik von rtc nicht im entferntesten weiter... Du kannst ja gerne deine Meinung zu diesem Haus haben, doch hier schlechte Stimmung machen, finde ich gehört nicht zur Sachlichkeit dieser ursprünglichen Diskussion. Und bitte nochwas, verschone andere Mitglieder hier im Forum vor Beleidigungen, das ist imho schlechter Stil. Dies soll kein Angriff auf dich sein, noch dich irgendwie beleidigen, das liegt mir fern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leopol (5. Mai 2006)

Also wenn ich mir den kurzen Auszug aus dem Gutachten anschaue, 
steht dort recht eindeutig: dass der Fahrer (RTC) gestürzt ist, und es
durch den Anprall des Rades an der Brücke zu dem Rahmenbruch
gekommen sein soll. RTC hat das Geschehene aufgrund der Kürze der 
Zeit fehlinterpretiert und hat nach dem Sturz den gebrochenen Rahmen
gesehen und angenommen der Rahmnen sei vor dem Sturz gebrochen.

Was allerdings eine Stellungnahme zu dem Unfallgeschehen in einem 
technischen Gutachten zu suchen hat ist mir schleierhaft, zudem nur 
der intakte neue Rahmen untersucht wurde. 

Ich habe den ganzen Thread gelesen und auch schon am Anfang mal 
gepostet, anfangs habe ich den Aussagen von RTC geglaubt, inzwischen
gehe ich aber davon aus das RTC durch eignens Verschulden gestürzt ist
sich dessen aber nicht sicher war. Mal ehrlich, wer von uns hätte sich den
bei sicherem Rahmenbruch so lange vertrösten lassen und auch noch 
unnützen Gutachten zugestimmt. Ich will bezweifeln das RTC wirklich 
den Rat eines Anwaltes eingeholt hat, oder diesem folgt. Wer sich 
so wie RTC verhält hat seine  Glaubwürdigkeit weggepostet, und will 
sich auf diesem Wege nur dem eigenen Frust über einen unnützen Sturz
mit gebrochenem Rahmen entledigen - und das auf unser aller und Roses
Kosten. 

Das gibt reichlich Diskussionstoff, aber bitte freundlich bleiben!


----------



## rtc (5. Mai 2006)

Einfach mal bei Rose anfragen, ob die Post von meinem Anwalt bekommen haben. Danach bist du mit Sicherheit schlauer 

Beste Gruesse

EDIT:
Da steht auch, dass man "meint"...

Weiterhin hatte ich bisher immer noch Hoffnung, dass eine friedliche bzw eine Kompromissloesung moeglich ist, wenn das Gutachten einigermassen brauchbar ausfaellt. Ich gehoere nicht zu denen, die sofort zum Gericht rennen, wenn da mal was schieflaeuft. 1. Dauert es lang (laenger als ein Gutachten) und 2. hat man immer die Gefahr, dass es am Ende doch schieflaeuft.


----------



## aristeas (5. Mai 2006)

Leopol schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sich so wie RTC verhält hat seine Glaubwürdigkeit weggepostet, und will sich auf diesem Wege nur dem eigenen Frust über einen unnützen Sturz mit gebrochenem Rahmen entledigen - und das auf unser aller und Roses Kosten.





			
				Leopol schrieb:
			
		

> aber bitte freundlich bleiben!



 Freundlich *bleiben*? *Dein* Post ist ueberhaupt gar nicht freundlich. Ich sehe auch nicht, dass er (sachbezogenen) Diskussionsstoff bietet.


----------



## 1603 (5. Mai 2006)

Leopol schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe den ganzen Thread gelesen und auch schon am Anfang mal
> gepostet, anfangs habe ich den Aussagen von RTC geglaubt, inzwischen
> gehe ich aber davon aus das RTC durch eignens Verschulden gestürzt ist
> sich dessen aber nicht sicher war. Mal ehrlich, wer von uns hätte sich den
> ...



Hallo Leopol!
Den Unfallhergang will ich hier nicht zum weißichwievielten Mal analysieren.
Wir werden hier nicht durch monatelanges Diskutieren herausfinden, wie sich der Unfall tatsächlich abgespielt hat. Mag sein, dass Andrés Version stimmt, mag sein, das Rose recht hat. Beides ist nicht auszuschließen oder zu beweisen.

Ich finde es allerdings nicht fair, wenn Du André unterstellst, er würde hier Unwahrheiten posten und nur seinem Ärger Luft machen.
Klar ist es vollkommen in Ordnung, sich Gedanken über den Unfallhergang zu machen. Und es ist natürlich auch okay, wenn Du für dich zum Schluss kommst, dass André falsch liegt.
Allerdings muss man ihm zu gute halten, dass er anders als manch Anderer in diesem Forum (mal von der ersten Wut und Enttäuschung abgesehen) immer sachlich geblieben ist und sich nicht an Boykottaufrufen gegen Rose beteiligt hat.

Ich habe nach wie vor den Eindruck, dass André an einer vernünftigen Lösung des ganzen Problems interessiert ist und nicht Rose in den Schmutz ziehen möchte.
Ich denke, Du solltest nicht ohne Beweise Andrés Glaubwürdigkeit öffentlich in Frage stellen. Wenn das deine Meinung ist, könntest Du sie kundtun, ohne  André irgendwas zu unterstellen.

Übrigens bin ich seit langem Rosekunde und werde auch weiterhin dort bestellen. das nur mal so am Rande.

Viele Grüße,
Sim


----------



## Piefke (5. Mai 2006)

Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt sch...egal, wie das Ganze abgelaufen ist. Aber das Verhalten von Rose ist absolut inakzeptabel und *ich werde dort nie wieder etwas bestellen* und hoffe, dass dies noch viele andere tun. Dann wird der Schaden fÃ¼r Rose wenigstens richtig hoch.
Wie kann man als Laden nur so dÃ¤mlich sein
Statt einen Rahmen, der im EK keine 100 â¬ kostet zu ersetzen, riskieren sie einen Imageverlust, der sicher in die Tausende geht.


----------



## underdog (5. Mai 2006)

Piefke schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt sch...egal, wie das Ganze abgelaufen ist. Aber das Verhalten von Rose ist absolut inakzeptabel und *ich werde dort nie wieder etwas bestellen* und hoffe, dass dies noch viele andere tun. Dann wird der Schaden für Rose wenigstens richtig hoch.
> Wie kann man als Laden nur so dämlich sein
> Statt einen Rahmen, der im EK keine 100  kostet zu ersetzen, riskieren sie einen Imageverlust, der sicher in die Tausende geht.



wieso inakzeptabel  sag mir mal nen hersteller der bei diesem sachverhalt sich nicht genauso verhalten würde,ich kenne keinen. das gutachten ist für mich eindeutig! es war kein materialfehler


----------



## MB-Locke (5. Mai 2006)

sorry, aber wie kannst du das behaupten?!  

Also das Gutachten ist ja nicht über den Rahmen von rtc, sondern über einen neuen von Rose gestellten Rahmen. Das Gutachten sagt imho aus, dass wenn alles i. O. ist der Rahmen keine konstruktionsbedingten Mängel hat.

Ein Materialfehler (z. B. Fehler im Gefüge der Legierung im Oberrohr), berücksichtigt doch das Gutachten gar nicht, von daher kann doch darüber keine Aussage gemacht werden, oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## rtc (5. Mai 2006)

Ich glaub ich haette nicht diesen Ausschnitt posten sollen. 
Nochmal: es gab KEIN Materialgutachten sondern einen Vergleich mit einem neuen Rahmen. Man kann aus diesem Gutachten nicht folgern, dass es kein Materialfehler war, denn darauf wird nicht eingegangen. Ich weiss nun, dass ein normaler Rahmen dieser Art normale Belastungen locker wegsteckt. Meiner tat es NICHT.

Das geht aus dem Stueck Gutachten nicht hervor, mein Fehler.

Beste Gruesse


----------



## KommissarZufall (5. Mai 2006)

kannst den ausschnitt ja immer noch rausnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronja (5. Mai 2006)

also ich war bislang auch Rosekunde,auch nach diesem Thread zunächst noch, jetzt werde ich es nicht mehr sein und zwar aus folgendem Grunde:
das ganze Geschehen lag ja innerhalb des ersten halben Jahres nach dem Kauf des Rahmens. Also wäre es an Rose gewesen, zu beweisen, daß der gebrochene Rahmen fehlerfrei war und zwar in jeder Hinsicht, also auch Materialtechnisch. Wenn das nicht möglich oder zu teuer ist, liegt die Beweislast  trotzdem noch beim Händler/Hersteller. Es ist also sinnlos einen anderen Rahmen zu testen um zu beweisen, daß andere Rahmen der Serie halten, oder will jemand glauben, daß bei zig Metern verarbeitetem Alu in Taiwan oder China nie ein Materialfehler dabei ist und durchrutscht? Es ist Rose offenbar nicht schwer gefallen, einen Rahmen für den Test zu opfern, da hätten sie ihn schon lange Andre geben können und die ganze Geschichte wäre aus der Welt und das bei viel weniger kosten für alle Beteiligten. Ich finde dieses Verhalten derart arrogant und rechthaberisch, daß mich ank... und ich definitiv dort nicht mehr bestellen werde. Gruß Ronja


----------



## Blauer Vogel (6. Mai 2006)

Dass jetzt behauptet wird, dass rtc zuerst gestürzt ist bevor der Rahmen gebrochen ist und er es nicht gemerkt haben soll, klingt wie an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Normalerweise merkt man doch wenn man stürzt ob was weggerutscht ist oder ob man falsch gebremst hat. Wenn der Rahmen komplett durchbricht, das müsste sich doch anders anfühlen als ein normaler Sturz. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man das nicht merken würde und es mit einem normalen Sturz verwechseln könnte.

Rtc hat das doch in Post Nr. 74 ausführlich geschildert:


> Ich fuhr dabei den kleinen Berg bis zur Holzbrücke hinunter. An der Verbindungsstelle zwischen Brücke und Asphaltstrecke wurde das Fahrverhalten des Rades aufgrund des Rahmenbruchs plötzlich instabil, wobei sich das Rad unkontrollierbar in Richtung des rechten Brückengeländers (in Fahrtrichtung) bewegte und dort aller Wahrscheinlichkeit heftig mit einem der Pfosten kollidierte, auf denen das Brückengeländer ruht. Ich bewegte mich unterdessen, während ich mich unbewusst vom Rest des Rades trennte (Klickschuhe- und Pedalen), zum linken Brückengeländer und rutschte dabei einige Meter zur Mitte der Brücke hin, wobei ich mir schwere Schürf- und Platzwunden zuzog.





> Während dieser Zeit und auch nach den Telefonaten mit Ihrem Mitarbeiter machte ich mir intensiv Gedanken darüber, wie es zu diesem Sturz kommen konnte. Dabei schloss ich folgendes aus:
> 
> · zu schnelles Fahren: Ich fahre dies Strecke sehr oft, so dass ich recht genau weiß, welche Geschwindigkeiten dort fahrbar sind. Wäre ich zu schnell gefahren, wäre es zu diesem Unfall sicher schon viel früher gekommen. Mit dem RedBull Factory CC-400, welches ich vor dem neuen MTB fuhr, ist allerdings nie etwas passiert. Hinzu kommt, dass man mit einem Rucksack auf dem Rücken wohl automatisch etwas vorsichtiger fährt und nicht unbedingt versucht, sich in Kurven zu legen.
> 
> · Wegrutschen und ein damit verbundener Sturz: Zusammen mit Punkt 1 halte ich auch das für nicht möglich, da die Holzbrücke zu diesem Zeitpunkt trocken war.



Außerdem hat rtc doch geschrieben, dass es ein Asphaltweg war ohne Hindernisse. Und wer würde schon einen solchen Aufwand betreiben mit Gutachten und einen Anwalt bezahlen, wenn er wüsste dass er Unrecht hat zumal ja immer wieder in diesem Thread von verschiedenen Leuten erklärt wurde, dass man mit einem Gutachten die Ursache feststellen kann.


----------



## Piefke (6. Mai 2006)

underdog schrieb:
			
		

> wieso inakzeptabel  sag mir mal nen hersteller der bei diesem sachverhalt sich nicht genauso verhalten würde,ich kenne keinen


Hersteller, die auf den Ruf ihrer Firma bedacht sind, ersetzen Rahmen, wenn auch nur geringste Zweifel an der Qualität des Rahmens bestehen, bei Nicolai, Nox, Alutech... hätte rtc längst einen neuen Rahmen und diesen Beitrag gäbe es gar nicht.
Fakt ist doch, dass Rose dem Nutzer rtc nicht *zweifelsfrei* eine Fehlnutzung nachweisen kann, also *müssen *die Gewährleistustung bieten.


----------



## Mischiman (6. Mai 2006)

Piefke schrieb:
			
		

> Hersteller, die auf den Ruf ihrer Firma bedacht sind, ersetzen Rahmen, wenn auch nur geringste Zweifel an der Qualität des Rahmens bestehen, bei Nicolai, Nox, Alutech.


Nun ja, vieleicht bestehen ja auch nicht die geringsten Zweifel an der Qualität des Rahmens, oder? Geht aus dem Gutachten nicht hervor, dass der Rahmen prinzipiell hält?



			
				Piefke schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt ist doch, dass Rose dem Nutzer rtc nicht *zweifelsfrei* eine Fehlnutzung nachweisen kann, also *müssen *die Gewährleistustung bieten.


Du irrst. In dem Gutachten steht schon was von "Fehlnutzung". Wie immer, wenn man etwas nicht beweisen kann, erstellt man Gutachten wie oben. Und wenn die Gutachter dann der Meinung sind, das Fehlnutzung vorlag dann ist das so.

Das hier viele Vorwürfe gegenüber Rose laut werden, darüber kann man ja geteilter Meinung sein, aber jetzt auch noch Gutachter und deren Arbeit ignorieren bzw. schlecht machen finde ich absurd.

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## bad1080 (6. Mai 2006)

> Nun ja, vieleicht bestehen ja auch nicht die geringsten Zweifel an der Qualität des Rahmens, oder? Geht aus dem Gutachten nicht hervor, dass der Rahmen prinzipiell hält?



ja, aber was tut das bei diesem beispiel zur sache? garnichts! ich kann an einem anderen rahmen ja viel beweisen, aber das worum es geht ist der bereits gebrochene rahmen! dieses gutachten ist also mit anderen worten völlig nutzlos für diesen fall!



> Du irrst. In dem Gutachten steht schon was von "Fehlnutzung". Wie immer, wenn man etwas nicht beweisen kann, erstellt man Gutachten wie oben. Und wenn die Gutachter dann der Meinung sind, das Fehlnutzung vorlag dann ist das so.



aber wie rtc bereits gesagt hat, kann man an der stelle wo er gestürtzt ist eine solche fehlnutzung garnicht vornehmen, also ist die stelle an der felge erst nach dem sturz entstanden. ich denke das hier der knackpunkt der geschichte liegt - habe jetzt nicht die kompleten 20 seiten gelesen, deshalb weiss ich nicht in weit darauf schon eingegagen wurde!?

schade natürlich, dass niemand bei deinem sturz dabei war, der deine aussage bekräftigt, damit wäre der fall dann wohl klar - wie es aber nun vor gericht mit dieser situation aussieht weiss ich nicht. steht es dann wieder aussage gegen aussage?


----------



## Schluckspecht (6. Mai 2006)

Ronja schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist Rose offenbar nicht schwer gefallen, einen Rahmen für den Test zu opfern, da hätten sie ihn schon lange Andre geben können und die ganze Geschichte wäre aus der Welt und das bei viel weniger kosten für alle Beteiligten. Ich finde dieses Verhalten derart arrogant und rechthaberisch, daß mich ank... und ich definitiv dort nicht mehr bestellen werde. Gruß Ronja



da stimm ich voll zu. äusserst merkwürdiger verein ist das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bad1080 (6. Mai 2006)

Ich überschaue zwar noch nicht so ganz, was nun eigentlich getestet wurde bei diesem gutachten, aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sagt es aus, dass der rahmen einen solchen aufprall wie sie ihn dir unterstellen (nicht wie rtc sagt das er abgelaufen ist) ausgehalten hätte??? oder genau anders herum?

dann (im ersten fall) habe sie doch selber bewiesen, das es anders abgelaufen sein muss, bzw. ein anderer fehler (z.b. material) vorliegen muss, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## rtc (6. Mai 2006)

Nunja, der Rahmen haette diesen Aufprall (wie er mir unterstellt wird) haette der Rahmen offenbar nicht ausgehalten, da er bei 400Nm auf der VRAchse schon deutlich eingedellt war und diese 650Nm, die ich verursacht haette, dem Doppelten des nach DIN geforderten Wertes entsprechen > also Tod des Rahmens.

Man hat also Versuche an Felge und Rahmen unternommen, um herauszubekommen, welche Kraefte/Energien noetig sind, um gleiche Verformungen wie an meinen Teilen hervorzurufen. Beim Rahmen kam dabei eine Energie von ca. 400Nm  heraus (fuehrte zur Verformung, nicht zum Zerreissen in 2 Teile...). Daraus hat man dann einfach gefolgert, dass sich das einfacher mit Roses Version erklaeren laesst und hat diese fuer eher zutreffend erklaert.

Im Anhang findet sich noch eine kurze Erklaerung aus dem Gutachten, in der ein Materialfehler ausgeschlossen wird. 
MUSS eine Vorschaedigung wirklich zwingend zu unmittelbar spuerbarer Instabilitaet fuehren? Ich denke, wenn sich ein kleiner Riss im Rohr befindet (ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass das UR schon bis zur Haelfte durch war...), der sich langsam immer mehr ausweitet (am besten noch unter der Pulverbeschichtung), dann muss das bei meinem Gewicht nich unbedingt zu bemerken sein und kann bei der naechsten Bodenwelle trotzdem ein unschoenes Ergebnis liefern...

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## bad1080 (6. Mai 2006)

mal so rum gedacht:

kannst du mit deinem gewicht an dieser stelle der strecke überhaupt den angegeben wert von 650nm erreichen? wahrscheinlich nicht, also behaupten die das es anders abgelaufen sein muss und du weiterhin, dass es ein materialfehler gewesen ist denn nur so kann es dann ja noch zu dem ergebnis kommen. da kommt so keiner weiter, also muss einer richten, sieht scheinbar danach aus.
aber so wie ich das rausgelesen habe, ist das gutachten wohl eh nicht gerichtsverwertbar und da muss dann nochmal ein unabhängiger ran, ausser spesen wieder nichts gewesen...

ich hoffe nur, dass die geschichte für dich ausgeht, sonst haste einen guten batzen schulden am hals...

mal ne andere frage: der gutachter wurde von dir beauftragt? klingt ja mehr so, als würde er rose nach dem munde schreiben!?


----------



## Leopol (6. Mai 2006)

Der Wert von 650 Nm muss nicht an der Brückenkante, sondern erst am 
Brückenpfeiler erreicht worden sein, bei einem vorgeschädigten Rahmen
kann der Wert bis zum Bruch geringer sein - daher ist die Frage nach der
möglichen Erreichbarkeit (Fahrergewicht etc.) überflüssig, sie liefert keine  weiteren verwertbaren Informationen. 

Im weiteren ist es bei einem Unfall ja immer so, dass ein unvorhergesehenes
Ereigniss eintritt, oder ein Ereigniss an einer Stelle an der es allgemein als 
unwahrscheinlich eingestuft wird. Somit ist auch ein Sturz auf gerader Stre-
cke auch ohne Brückenkannte z.B. durch Unachtsamkeit immer möglich. 
Der Schreck ist dann umso grösser und auf der Suche nach Ursachen stuft
man sich selber meist als unfehlbar ein " Da würde ich nie Stürzen", "das 
passiert mir nie". Aber wie hat schon ein britischer Gentleman bei einem 
Martini gesagt "Never say never (again)".
Diese Möglcihkeit wird auch jeder Richter in betracht ziehen müssen.


----------



## rascal92 (6. Mai 2006)

Nun bin ich doch mal genötigt, eine Frage zu stellen, die sich mir seit einiger Zeit aufdrängt:

Was soll dieses Gutachten denn überhaupt? Es ist doch nichtssagend.

In der Problematik wird doch ein Materialfehler bemängelt.( Des gebrochenen Rahmens)

Das Gutachten untersuchte doch nur einen Konstruktionsfehler (Der Rahmenserie)

Will man einen Materialfehler nachweisen (oder ausschliessen) muss man eine Probe des beanstandetens Rahmens und zwar den Ursprung der Rissbildung untersuchen.
Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich irre, aber das ganze Procedere riecht eher nach Schmierentheater.

Gruss, rascal92


----------



## pongi (6. Mai 2006)

tja. das sagen wir ja schon seit ein paar seiten.


----------



## Ge!st (6. Mai 2006)

Sehr interessanter Thread.

Was das Gutachten mit dem neuen Rahmen soll, verstehe ich auch nicht. Das wird wohl nicht mal ein Rahmen aus der gleichen Serie sein und kann schon alleine deswegen völlig andere Eigenschaften aufweisen. Ob ein Materialfehler an Andrés Rahmen vorliegt, kann auch nur an diesem Rahmen festgestellt werden und zwar durch ein Werkstoffgutachten von den Bruchstellen des Rahmens.

Warum geht der Gutachter mit keinem Wort darauf ein, das sich durch den Test des neuen Rahmens keine eindeutigen Rückschlüssen auf den Bruchrahmen ziehen lassen. Für mich ist der Test des neuen Rahmens ein eigenständiges Gutachten und hat nichts mit dem Fall von André zutun.

Über die Reaktion und nicht vorhanden Bereitschaft von Rose für den Fall eine einvernehmliche Lösung zufinden, sondern einfach auf stur schaltet, lässt meiner Meinung einen recht deutlichen Schluss zu, welchen Stellenwert der Kunde bei Rose hat. 

Der Imageschaden dürfte wohl erheblich sein, so verhält sich kein Hersteller, der auf einen guten Ruf wert legt.


----------



## yogi67 (7. Mai 2006)

Mir ist auch schleierhaft, wie man einen Materialfehler an einem völlig anderen Rad ermitteln will.
Ein Konstruktionsfehler kann nach dem Gutachten sicherlich ausgeschlossen werden, aber ein Materialfehler nicht. Ich kaufe recht viel bei Rose...aber keine Bikes, nur Klamotten. Habe in den letzten Jahren Cannondale und Specialized gefahren, jetzt BMC....und hatte noch NIE Rahmenprobleme.

Viel Glück noch...


----------



## Mad-Line (7. Mai 2006)

mich würden mal bilder von deinem kaputten rad intressieren von der bruchkante und den kaputten teilen.

Mir ist bekannt das die Scandium rahmen weich sind wie sonst was. Wenn Alu sich zuviel bewegt bricht es also quasi kein wunder. Ich hab schon von mehren gebrochenden Scandium Rahmen gehört also keine seltenheit.

haste bilder von dem ding dann poste die doch mal .


----------



## Kayn (7. Mai 2006)

egal, wir lassen einfach in zukunft alle die finger von rose. das ist strafe genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mischiman (7. Mai 2006)

@Kayn: ich seh hier noch keine erwiesene Schuld bei Rose, genau so wie ich keine bei rtc sehen kann. Wieso sollte ich von Rose nichts mehr kaufen?

rtc, mich würde das ganze Gutachten interessieren, würdest Du es vieleicht anonymisieren und hier einstellen?

Mir ist im ganzen Thread - auch als sich der Rose-Meister meldete - nicht ganz klar geworden, warum der Unfallrahmen keinem Gutachten unterzogen wurde (Rose hatte den ja mal, oder?). Es ist klar, dass ein Gutachten an einem neuen Rahmen nur die Konstruktion und keine Materialfehler beurteilt.

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## pongi (7. Mai 2006)

genau in dem punkt sehe ich die "schuld" von rose. sie lassen sich ja anscheinend auf keinen vernünftigen dialog ein. der meister von rose hat hier einmal was geschrieben und weg war er. auch mit andre redet man ja anscheinend nicht so als ob man eine gütliche lösung finden will.

und dann sei noch angemerkt das es ja eigentlich an rose ist nachzuweisen das der rahmen fehlerfrei war und es ein fahrfehler war. auch das passiert ja eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Christer (7. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 

damit die Diskussion "für und gegen Rose" hier nicht zu große Ausmaße annimmt mal etwas anderes. Vielleicht könnte der eine oder andere Jurist mal etwas dazu schreiben: 

Nach dem "neuen Gewährleistungsgestz" steht dem Händler ja die Möglichkeit der Nachbesserung zu wenn er ein fehlerhaftes Produkt verkauft hat. In diesem Fall wurde dem Händler aber gar nicht diese Möglichkeit eingeräumt. Stattdessen wurde sofort eine Wandlung mit einer sehr hohen!!! Gesamtforderung gefordert. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob rtc diese Forderung hier schon gepostet hat, deshalb möchte ich sie auch nicht nennen. 

Ich gehe mal davon aus das sich die ganze Sache schon lange erledigt hätte, wenn beide Seiten versucht hätten sich gütlich zu einigen. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## pongi (7. Mai 2006)

bin kein jurist. aber wie willst du einen kaputten rahmen nachbessern? sollen die den richten und schweißen? das ist ja unsinnig. kostet mehr als ein neuer rahmen und im grunde genommen ist es murks.


----------



## rtc (7. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
Snoopy. Hier meine erste "Forderung" an Rose (dem Rad bei der Ruecksendung beigelegt):
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nichtsdestotrotz möchte ich Sie bitten das Fahrrad zu reparieren und die beschädigten Teile auszutauschen. Des weiteren wäre ich Ihnen sehr verbunden, wenn Sie mich in Kenntnis davon setzen könnten, wer genau der Hersteller dieses Rahmens ist, an wen ich mich also mit Schadenersatzansprüchen bzw. eventuellen Schmerzensgeldansprüchen nach dem ProdHaftG zu wenden habe. Ich hätte zumindest gern Handy und Jacke ersetzt und zudem ein kleines Entgeld für die an mir entstandenen Schäden.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Die Forderung, die du meinst, kam erst spaeter zustande, nachdem ich den Anwalt eingeschaltet hatte (und mir klar wurde, dass mir die Lust auf einen baugleichen Rahmen vergangen ist...).

Um das Gutachten werde ich mich nach meinen Pruefungen kuemmern. Das Anonymisieren waere im Moment etwas zeitraubend.

Beste Gruesse


----------



## Christer (7. Mai 2006)

Hallo,



			
				pongi schrieb:
			
		

> bin kein jurist. aber wie willst du einen kaputten rahmen nachbessern? sollen die den richten und schweißen? das ist ja unsinnig. kostet mehr als ein neuer rahmen und im grunde genommen ist es murks.



Ein neuer Rahmen oder ein neues Fahrrad kann auch eine Nachbesserung sein. Die Nachbesserung darf man nicht mit dem Wort "ausbessern" oder reparieren verwechseln. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Christer (7. Mai 2006)

rtc schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Snoopy. Hier meine erste "Forderung" an Rose (dem Rad bei der Ruecksendung beigelegt):
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Nichtsdestotrotz möchte ich Sie bitten das Fahrrad zu reparieren und die beschädigten Teile auszutauschen. Des weiteren wäre ich Ihnen sehr verbunden, wenn Sie mich in Kenntnis davon setzen könnten, wer genau der Hersteller dieses Rahmens ist, an wen ich mich also mit Schadenersatzansprüchen bzw. eventuellen Schmerzensgeldansprüchen nach dem ProdHaftG zu wenden habe. Ich hätte zumindest gern Handy und Jacke ersetzt und zudem ein kleines Entgeld für die an mir entstandenen Schäden.
> ...



Da hast Du Recht. Ich wusste jetzt nicht mehr das Du doch zuerst eine Nachbesserung gefordert hast. 

Jetzt stellt sich mir aber trotzdem die Frage ob man direkt eine Wandlung fordern kann wenn der Händler die Nachbesserung abgelehnt hat, oder ob man ihm vor Gericht dann nicht doch noch die Möglichkeit der Nachbesserung geben muß. 

Ich wünsche dir trotzdem weiterhin viel Glück. Das traurige daran ist ja immer noch das man so lange kein Mountainbike hat. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## rtc (7. Mai 2006)

Naja, ich habe die Durststrecke fast ueberwunden. Alles was nun noch fehlt, sind Gabel und Aussenhuelle fuer die Schaltzuege - beides unterwegs. (glaube ich jedenfalls...). Leider keine Zeit zum Zusammenbauen wegen der Pruefungen *ahrg.


----------



## Christer (7. Mai 2006)

rtc schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich habe die Durststrecke fast ueberwunden. Alles was nun noch fehlt, sind Gabel und Aussenhuelle fuer die Schaltzuege - beides unterwegs. (glaube ich jedenfalls...). Leider keine Zeit zum Zusammenbauen wegen der Pruefungen *ahrg.



Hast Du dir einen neuen Rahmen gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rtc (7. Mai 2006)

Ja, nen Simplon Laser. Ich hatte eigentlich den Mythos im Auge aber die 200g Gewichtsersparnis fuer 250EU sind mir grad etwas teuer. Sollte irgendwann mal etwas von Rose kommen, kann ich es ja immer noch verkaufen.

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## Mad-Line (7. Mai 2006)

postet doch bitte mal bilder von dem ding.

Ich sag dir dann ob sich ein rechtstreit lohnt oder nicht.


----------



## rtc (7. Mai 2006)

Hallo Mad-Line,
hatte zu Beginn dieses ganzen Spasses hier, auf Seite 2 schon einige Bilder gepostet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=194087&page=2

Die sind leider nur mit einer Handy-Cam gemacht. Neue, bessere gibts erst naechsten Monat, da ich den Rahmen frueher wahrscheinlich nicht haben werde.

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## Mad-Line (7. Mai 2006)

also ich hab ja schon einige gebrochende Rahmen gesehen aber das die Rohre quasi mitten durch brechen noch nicht.

Spontan würde ich sagen sieht das schlecht aus für dich. Wenn da material fehler vorliegen dann treten die normal an den schweissnähten auf. Durch zuheisses schweisen, luft einschlüsse usw.

Um so einen bruch zu veruhrsachen muss man schon irgendwo frontal einschlagen.

Da du sagst das der Rahmen vorher gebrochen ist muss die Federgabel noch Grade sein! Ist diese krumm und dein laufrad schrott hast du Null Chancen das zu reklamieren.

Ist die Gabel grade dein laufrad hat nur eine kleinen schlag vom sturz und dein Fahrer gewicht überschreitet nicht dem zulässigen gewicht der in deiner bedinungsanleitung festgelegt ist dann würde ich von material schwäche sprechen. Es sei den auf dem bild http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=101986&d=1132397784 
ist eine alte beule im rahmen. Die stelle sieht merkwürdig aus.

wenn diese vorraussetztung gegeben sind, Rose die reklamation ablehnt. wende dich direkt an den hersteller wenn die sich da quer stellen.
Und wenn das dann immer noch abgelehnt wird ist der anwalt und der gutachter drann. Die aktion wird dir aber wenns dumm kommt mehr kosten als dir lieb ist.


----------



## rtc (7. Mai 2006)

Du meinst die Delle an der Oberseite des Oberrohrs? Irgendwo frueher in diesem Thread wurde ja schonmal auf eine andere Delle hingedeutet, fuer die es keine Spuren am vorderen Rahmenteil gibt, die sich aber ebenfalls am hinteren Teil befindet (Unterseite Unterrohr). Daher denke ich, der hintere Teil hat nach dem Sturz den laengsten Weg zurueckgelegt (trotzdem noch durch die Zuege gehalten) und ist mit Sicherheit an einigen Stellen aufgeschlagen. Dazu kommt ja, dass das Oberrohr am vorderen Rahmenteil oben ja wirklich ohne jede Delle eingerissen ist. Da ist absolut kein Hinweis darauf, dass vorher schon eine Delle drin gewesen waer.

Weiterhin sagsts du ja, dass es "schlecht fuer mich" aussieht, widerlegst es einige Zeilen spaeter aber selbst , denn:
- Die Gabel ist kerzengerade, federt ohne jegliche Macken ein und von allein wieder aus (bleibt nicht stecken) 
- Mein Gewicht betraegt 55Kg. Das das Rades ist mit 10,x angegeben, sagen wir wegen der Pedale also 11kg. Dazu ein Rucksack mit normalen Schulsachen. Nehmen wir den einfach mal ZUGUNSTEN Roses mit 10Kg an (recht unwahrscheinlich, hab aber ehrlich gesagt nie gewogen). Das macht quer ueber den Daumen also (55+11+10)kg = 76kg.  Das zulaessige Gesamtmaximalgewicht ist in der Beschreibung mit 110kg angegeben.

Ich wuerde mich liebend gern an den Hersteller wenden, habe bisher aber keine Info diesbzgl. erhalten. Da RedBull Roses Hausmarke ist, ist wohl anzunehmen, dass es keinen anderen Hersteller gibt. 

Vielen Dank fuer deine Muehe und beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## ]:-> (7. Mai 2006)

Hi,
soweit ich mich erinnern kann: wenn der Händler keinen Hersteller benennen kann gilt der Händler  (bzgl. der Ansprüche) wie der Hersteller.

was anderes zu der schon oft angesprochenen Beweislastumkehr : *DU* musst nachweisen, dass ein Sachmangel vorliegt/vorlag (und das wäre nicht der gebrochene Rahmen sondern die Ursache für den gebr. Rahmen, bzw. ein Rahmen, der nicht für das "Gelände" geeignet ist und als Mountainbike verkauft wird [also beispielhaft]) dann wird innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate davon ausgegangen, dass die Sache bereits bei Gefahrenübergang mangelhaft war (gegenteiliges müsste Rose beweisen).
ich hoffe ich habe die erklärung meines bekannten jetzt richtig wiedergegeben...glaub aber schon

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mad-Line (7. Mai 2006)

ok ist dein laufrad auch einiger massen grade?

dann kannst du gegen vorgehen die frage ob sich das lohnt und du bock auf den ganzen stress hast damit.

Rose Kauft die rahmen warscheinlich irgentwo in Taiwan zu. Wenn die den hersteller nicht rausrücken musst es halt übern anwalt machen.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (7. Mai 2006)

]:-> schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> soweit ich mich erinnern kann: wenn der Händler keinen Hersteller benennen kann gilt der Händler  (bzgl. der Ansprüche) wie der Hersteller.
> 
> was anderes zu der schon oft angesprochenen Beweislastumkehr : *DU* musst nachweisen, dass ein Sachmangel vorliegt/vorlag (und das wäre nicht der gebrochene Rahmen sondern die Ursache für den gebr. Rahmen, bzw. ein Rahmen, der nicht für das "Gelände" geeignet ist und als Mountainbike verkauft wird [also beispielhaft]) dann wird innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate davon ausgegangen, dass die Sache bereits bei Gefahrenübergang mangelhaft war (gegenteiliges müsste Rose beweisen).
> ...



Das mit der Beweislastumkehr ist doch etwas anders.

In den 2 Jahren Gewährleistung muss der Käufer bei einem Defekt nachweisen, dass dieser schon zu Beginn vorhanden war. Die Beweislastumkehr innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate nach Kauf ändert das dahingehend, dass in dieser Zeit der Verkäufer den entsprechenden Nachweis zu erbringen hat.


----------



## rtc (7. Mai 2006)

Nunja, einigermaßen gerade kommt wohl noch hin:

Schlaege Lt. Gutachten:
VR radial: 1mm
VR axial: 4mm

HR radial: 0,1mm
Hr axial: 0,35mm

"dann kannst du gegen vorgehen die frage ob sich das lohnt und du bock auf den ganzen stress hast damit."

Ich denke als Schueler lohnt sich das durchaus, denn "billig" ist etwas anderes...

Beste Gruesse


----------



## Mad-Line (7. Mai 2006)

das sieht gut aus 

der punkt VR radial: 1mm ist hier der intressante teil das beweisst das du nirgends drauf gefahren bist.

Das ding mit den anwälten is so wenn du kein rechtschutz hast das die bevor die einen finger krum machen erst mal geld haben wollen.
Ich hab von anwälten ka aber ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das da paar tausend euro zusammen kommen könnten wenn du dich mit dem Hersteller klagst.


----------



## rtc (7. Mai 2006)

Hi,
also einen Anwalt habe ich bereits eingeschaltet, das Problem der Kosten ist vorerst auch geloest.
Schauen wir mal, wie es weitergeht 

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## Sahnie (7. Mai 2006)

Jetzt mal so am Rande. Hast du ein Komplettrad gekauft oder nur den Rahmen? Rose gibt ja für die Einzelrahmen immer Phantasiepreise an. Die Kompletträder sind ja aber recht billig. Ich glaube kaum, dass Rose dir die 900 Euro Rahmenpreis überweisen wird, wenn das Komplettrad nur 1500 gekostet hat.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle das Ding trotzdem sauber durchziehen wenn du glaubst du bist im Recht. Große Firmen sind da oftmals etwas komisch in der Schadensabwicklung. Ich habe mir z.B. letztes Jahr einen Fernseher für 100 Euro gekauft. (der also im Einkauf kaum 30 - 40 kostet) der sich aber als defekt erwies. Ich habe der Firma (Galeria Kaufhof) angeboten das Gerät umzutauschen. Die haben aber  ihr Recht zur Nachbesserung in Anspruch genommen. Fazit war, dass ich ein halbes Jahr ohne Fernseher war. Die Servicefirma aber ein halbes Dutzend Mal bei mir zu Hause und etwa 30 Anrufe getätigt hat. Von 50-60 emails ganz zu schweigen. Das ganze hat die richtig Geld gekostet und mich Nerven. Für nichts. Am Ende haben sie mir das Geld zurücküberwiesen.

So wird das meiner Meinung nach auch bei Rose sein. Da wird ein Hirni sich am Anfang zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt haben und die ganze Firma windet  und aalt sich jetzt ohne den Fehler zugeben zu können.


----------



## rtc (7. Mai 2006)

Hallo Sahnie,
habe das Rad komplett fuer knapp 1886EU gekauft. Es handelte sich dabei um das Scandium Pro-600, bei dem ich allerdings einiges aendern liess (beispielsweise Gabel und Bremsen).

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## ]:-> (7. Mai 2006)

Hi, also nur um eins klar zu sagen, ich will jetzt nicht groß damit rumdiskutieren, da ich dazu ehrlicher Weise auch nicht die nötigen Kenntnisse habe und außerdem ja eh bereits ein Anwalt eingeschaltet worden ist,



> Das mit der Beweislastumkehr ist doch etwas anders.
> 
> In den 2 Jahren Gewährleistung muss der *Käufer bei einem Defekt nachweisen, dass dieser schon zu Beginn vorhanden war.* Die Beweislastumkehr innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate nach Kauf ändert das dahingehend, dass in dieser Zeit der* Verkäufer den entsprechenden Nachweis zu erbringen hat.*



...das selbe sage ich ja auch, nur den Sachmangel an sich, also Riss im Rahmen, Fabrikationsfehler etc. muss rtc beweisen, der Beweis, dass dieser schon bei Kauf vorlag braucht (innerhalb der 6 Monate) rtc nicht zu kümmern.

grüße und viel Glück dass du bald wieder Zeit...und Geld zum Biken hast!


----------



## Haunert (7. Mai 2006)

Goodbye little Rose !


----------



## TTT (7. Mai 2006)

Ohne das ganze Gutachten gelesen zu haben, ist jede Diskussion müßig! Es wird ja nicht einmal klar, welche Aufgabenstellung bestand, geschweige denn, was denn wie untersucht wurde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## perponche (8. Mai 2006)

http://www.efbe.de/pruefverfahren/qualitaet/index.php


			
				EFBe schrieb:
			
		

> Links	Kontakt	Impressum	Sitemap	Englisch
> 
> Testergebnisse 	Prüfservice	Produkte	Prüfverfahren	Presse 	Über uns
> 
> Eine Konstruktion kann durch vergleichsweise kleine, aber häufig auftretende Kräfte und Momente ermüden. D.h. es werden zunächst Mikrorisse ausgebildet, die zu sichtbaren Makrorissen anwachsen und schließlich in einem Ermüdungsbruch (=Restbruch) enden. Dieser Ermüdungsbruch der unter Umständen erst nach jahrelangem Gebrauch auftritt, kann ganz unvermittelt erfolgen und bei tragenden Teilen zu schweren Unfällen führen. Ein Bauteil wird als betriebsfest bezeichnet, wenn es die Belastungen, die während der gesamten Lebensdauer auftreten, mit hinreichend hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ohne Riss oder Bruch erträgt. Eine absolute Sicherheit gibt es nicht. Ermüdungsprüfungen helfen dabei, das Risiko von derartigen Ermüdungsbrüchen zu beurteilen.


Schwere Unfälle infolge unvermittelten Bruchs von tragenden Teilen: so beschreiben die Prüfingenieure von EFBe unter "Betriebssicherheit" die Regelursache für ein solches Geschehen. Die Begutachtung eines ANDEREN Rahmens als des schadhaften vermag hierzu keinerlei Erkenntnisse beizusteuern. Das ist als ob ein Gerichtsmediziner einen ANDEREN Leichnam als den des Ermordeten obduzieren würde um die Todesursache festzustellen.
Sehr merkwürdig das Prozedere.


----------



## underdog (8. Mai 2006)

ich weis nicht ob ich das sagen kann aber  @rtc kanns nicht sein das der gutachter auch dein rad zur untersuchung da hatte 
  hä?


----------



## rtc (8. Mai 2006)

Klar hatte er auch meins da. Dazu noch den neuen Rahmen von Rose. Nur wurde an meinem nicht besonders viel untersucht 

Beste Gruesse


----------



## underdog (8. Mai 2006)

rtc schrieb:
			
		

> Klar hatte er auch meins da. Dazu noch den neuen Rahmen von Rose. Nur wurde an meinem nicht besonders viel untersucht
> 
> Beste Gruesse


ganz sicher ich hab da was anderes leuten gehört und das die laufräder  nur 1-4mm schlag gehabt haben sollen glaub ich auch nicht nur mal so als info


----------



## rtc (8. Mai 2006)

Da kann ich dir nicht helfen. Da ich so schnell antworte, habe ich sicher auch das angehaengte Bild gefaelscht . Bitte melde mir doch per PN, wo du etwas leuten gehoert hast. Das wuerde mich brennend interessieren.

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## rtc (8. Mai 2006)

Sorry fuer den Doppelpost. Wollte den vorhergehenden nicht nochmal editieren, damit mir nichts falsches unterstellt wird...

Die Schaltzuege sind beim Sturz NICHT gerissen sondern wurden von mir zur Erleichterung des Transports abmontiert. Das hat auch der Gutachter eingesehen, nachdem ich ihn darauf hinwies.

Beste Gruesse und einen schoenen Abend,
André


----------



## rascal92 (8. Mai 2006)

Mischiman schrieb:
			
		

> Wie immer, wenn man etwas nicht beweisen kann, erstellt man Gutachten wie oben. Und wenn die Gutachter dann der Meinung sind, das Fehlnutzung vorlag dann ist das so.


Nein, solche Gutachten (nach den bekannten Stellen bewertet) sind in dieser Fragestellung nicht üblich, sondern Unsinn.
Fahrlässig ist es dagegen eine Fehlnutzung zu diagnostizieren, da der Umfang der Nutzung erst noch ermittelt werden müsste (Wenn eine Nutzung nach zitierter DIN als Grundlage für MTB-Benutzung im allgemeinen gilt eröffne ich eine Klinik am Fusse eines jeden Bikeparks und Singletrails)


			
				Mischiman schrieb:
			
		

> auch noch Gutachter und deren Arbeit ignorieren bzw. schlecht machen finde ich absurd.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Mischiman



Auch hier nocheinmal: 
1. ein Gutachten bewertet das ihm zugrundeliegende Material nach wissenschaftlichen Methodenum eine unklaren Sachverhalt zu erhellen. Dies erfolgte doch offensichtlich nicht, da ein anderer Rahmen zerlegt wurde, der mit dieser Misere so viel zu tun hat wie einer meiner Rahmen (Halten auch ein Mehrfaches der DIN )

2. Niemand ignoriert die Arbeit der Gutachter, wir posten uns doch die Finger wund, aber was haben die Gutachter herausgefunden?
Spitz gesagt : Rose hat zumindest einen Rahmen gehabt, der der DIN entspricht (welcher aber nun nicht mehr im Handel, sondern im Labor ist)

 Hrzlichen Glückwunsch 

Nein, das Verhalten der Firma Rose ist inakzeptabel und aus betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht einfach nur ungeschickt.

Gruss, rascal92


----------



## ]:-> (8. Mai 2006)

> Nein, das Verhalten der Firma Rose ist inakzeptabel und aus betriebswirtschaftlicher Sicht einfach nur ungeschickt.


Hab ich grad bei 'nem bekannten rumfliegen sehen:
Zitat Wirtschaftsunterricht 13.Klasse über Markt und Absatz >> Servicepolitik: 





> ...es sollte beachtet werden, dass im Zeitalter neuer Informatonsaustauschsplattformen wie Internetforen sich vorallem negative Erfahrungen bzgl. eines Produktes extrem schnell an eine große potentielle Interessengruppe verbreiten können, während positive Erfahrungen vergleichsweise selten so speziell auf ein Unternehmen/ein Produkt begrenzt weitergegeben werden.



ciao


----------



## perponche (15. Mai 2006)

Dumm gelaufen für Rose:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=219135


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rtc (15. Mai 2006)

Naja, dir brauchen keine Kunden, wozu auch. Das passt schon so...

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## pepper.at (15. Mai 2006)

krass,... also wollte dort auch mal bestellen, da besonders viel assos zeug im programm ist. aber nach diesem und dem anderen post oben,..einfach nur krass.

sowas in der heutigen zeit. scheint so als gehe es rose zu gut.
hoffe rtc wird auch zu seinem recht kommen.

gruß pepper.


----------



## maenjual (16. Mai 2006)

pepper.at schrieb:
			
		

> krass,... also wollte dort auch mal bestellen, da besonders viel assos zeug im programm ist. aber nach diesem und dem anderen post oben,..einfach nur krass.
> 
> sowas in der heutigen zeit. scheint so als gehe es rose zu gut.
> hoffe rtc wird auch zu seinem recht kommen.
> ...



und wie er sein recht bekommt!


----------



## Monsterwade (16. Mai 2006)

> Die Schaltzuege sind beim Sturz NICHT gerissen sondern wurden von mir zur Erleichterung des Transports abmontiert. Das hat auch der Gutachter eingesehen, nachdem ich ihn darauf hinwies.


Ein Gutachter sollte doch gerissene von abmontierten Zügen unterscheiden können, ansonsten würde ich das Gutachten anzweifeln.


----------



## Janine78 (19. Mai 2006)

pepper.at schrieb:
			
		

> krass,... also wollte dort auch mal bestellen, da besonders viel assos zeug im programm ist. aber nach diesem und dem anderen post oben,..einfach nur krass.
> 
> sowas in der heutigen zeit. scheint so als gehe es rose zu gut.
> hoffe rtc wird auch zu seinem recht kommen.
> ...



Rose hat doch richtig gehandelt wenn selbst von rtc hier ein Teil des Gutachtens  reingesetzt hat in dem es heist das der Rahmenbruch nicht Unfallursache war sondern folge eines Unfalls.





Ich bestelle weiter meine Räder bei Rose.

Gruß Janine


----------



## ilex (20. Mai 2006)

ich kaufe alles bei Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (20. Mai 2006)

Wieso nur muss ich dabei an einen "Blumenladen" denken?


----------



## Milarepa (20. Mai 2006)

Janine78 schrieb:
			
		

> Rose hat doch richtig gehandelt wenn selbst von rtc hier ein Teil des Gutachtens  reingesetzt hat in dem es heist das der Rahmenbruch nicht Unfallursache war sondern folge eines Unfalls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann es sein das jetzt ROSE Mitarbeiter hier im Forum versuchen das Image wieder aufzupeppeln? WERBUNG?!

Einen Krieg mittels Anwälten und Abmahnungen zu entfachen richtet sich nicht nur gegen die Forumsbetreiber sondern auch gegen die freie Meinungsäußerung der Biker. Vor den Internetzeiten konnten Hersteller etc. jeden Mist verzapfen ohne das die Konsumenten so transparent Ihre negativen Erfahrungen austauschen konnten, das hat sich zum Glück geändert. Man darf dieses Recht natürlich nicht mit unwahren Äusserungen missbrauchen.

Zum Rahmen: Selbst wenn man mit einem MTB Rahmen gegen eine Wand fahren würde, sollte auch ein Scandium HT Rahmen nicht komplett abreissen. Das würde ja bedeuten, wenn ich in den Alpen mal ne kleine Abfahrt mit nem Huckel habe, könnte mir der Rahmen brechen. Ich bin schon mal mit einem ALU HT Rahmen frontal gegen ein Hindernis gefahren, Rahmen heil, Gabel kaputt !!! Ausserdem gibt es in diesem Thread ja auch ein weiteres Beispiel mit Foto von einem gebrochenen Scandium R..e Rahmen.

Rose sollte mal wieder zur Vernunft kommen, jeder von uns erzählt diese Geschichte wieder 10 weiteren Leuten usw. - nicht gut fürs Image!!!!

Am besten den Rahmen ersetzen und Gras über die Sache wachsen lassen, kleiner Tipp!


----------



## Bener (20. Mai 2006)

...unpassend, und deswegen gelöscht....


----------



## Mischiman (20. Mai 2006)

Wir wissen ja nicht wirklich, ob "die" Firma "die" Abmahnung geschrieben hat.  

Aber spätestens wenn ich wüsste, dass dem so wäre, würde ich "die" Firma zu 100% boykottieren, da ich ein solches Gebahren absolut unmöglich finde.

Viele Grüße

Today: Godfather of "Konjunktiv"  

Mischiman


----------



## underdog (20. Mai 2006)

nein haben wir nicht nötig 



			
				fr7y12 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein das jetzt ROSE Mitarbeiter hier im Forum versuchen das Image wieder aufzupeppeln? WERBUNG?!
> 
> Einen Krieg mittels Anwälten und Abmahnungen zu entfachen richtet sich nicht nur gegen die Forumsbetreiber sondern auch gegen die freie Meinungsäußerung der Biker. Vor den Internetzeiten konnten Hersteller etc. jeden Mist verzapfen ohne das die Konsumenten so transparent Ihre negativen Erfahrungen austauschen konnten, das hat sich zum Glück geändert. Man darf dieses Recht natürlich nicht mit unwahren Äusserungen missbrauchen.
> 
> ...


----------



## zastafari (20. Mai 2006)

Nee, Rose war das nicht....das war sone unzuverlässige sportliche Outdoor-Firma...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=219330


----------



## rtc (20. Mai 2006)

Naa, erstmal ruhig Blut .

Wie schon gesagt wurde, weiss keiner so richtig, ob diese Abmahnung wirklich etwas mit diesem Thread zu tun hat. Wie ich weiter oben schonmal geschrieben habe, ist es nicht mein Ziel hier irgendjemanden fertigzumachen, weder Gutachter noch ganze Versender und schon gar keine Forenbetreiber, die es heute sowieso schon schwer genug haben. 

Ich persoenlich denke nicht, dass Rose hinter dieser Sache steckt, senn so richtig mag der Firmenname nicht in die Umrisse passen, die man noch erkennen kann. Ausserdem kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass man sich das Image nun noch so richtig kaputtmachen moechte. Ich wuede an dieser Stelle von Mutmaßungen abraten, da das wohl zu nichts brauchbarem fuehren wird (auch wenn es sicher nicht der feinste Zug waere, wenn der Verdacht wirklich der Realitaet entspraeche...).

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## Scottfreak (20. Mai 2006)

hab eigentlich alles gelesen bisher, aber irgendwie steh ich aufm schlauch, wovon redet ihr in den letzten 3-4 threats

grüße sven


----------



## perponche (20. Mai 2006)

bei den österreichischen Kollegen gelesen unter "Trek Carbonrahmen Unfall - Crashreplacement":



			
				DDevil schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte nen 9.8er Rahmen...bin bergab mit 60 in einen traktor gefahren ==> RAHMEN KAPUTT (nur die hinteren bremsaufnahmen :f: ) hab dann von trek den neuen um die hälfte bekommen.....HABS WIRKLICH SUPER VON TREK GEFUNDEN....IST OHNE PROBLEME SCHNELL GANGEN:...als i vom krankenhaus draussn war war der rahmen scho wieder einbaut.....bzw alles andere angebaut...



Muss man nicht so machen wie Trek, klar, aber sowas schafft Kundenbindung.


----------



## Mischiman (20. Mai 2006)

perponche schrieb:
			
		

> Muss man nicht so machen wie Trek, klar, aber sowas schafft Kundenbindung.


Ich hatte für meine Frau bei transalp24.de einen Kinesisrahmen für 89 Teuros bestellt, der konnte leider nicht rechtzeitig geliefert werden, da haben sie kurzerhand den genommen, der doppelt teuer und 500! Gramm! leichter ist und den an uns geschickt.  

Und als Entschuldigung gab es auch noch ein paar Überaschungen dabei - Schnellspanner, Rahmenschutz und -pflege: wir sind wirklich begeistert und haben uns direkt telefonisch bedankt!  

So müsste Rose es machen!  

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krischan (21. Mai 2006)

Obwohl nicht ganz überzeugt von Roses Gebähren, und auch selbst nicht ganz Rose-ungeschädigt, bin ich doch der Meinung, dass in diesem Fall eine vorschnelle Kulanzlösung nicht gerade geeignet wäre.


----------



## Milarepa (21. Mai 2006)

Krischan schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl nicht ganz überzeugt von Roses Gebähren, und auch selbst nicht ganz Rose-ungeschädigt, bin ich doch der Meinung, dass in diesem Fall eine vorschnelle Kulanzlösung nicht gerade geeignet wäre.




Wieso eigentlich nicht? (Nach dem Moto: "Es gibt kein Zurück")


----------



## dubbel (21. Mai 2006)

Mischiman schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wissen ja nicht wirklich, ob "die" Firma "die" Abmahnung geschrieben hat.


natürlich nicht, denn der betreffende thread wurde ja schon gelöscht, bevor das ganze hier breitgetreten wurde.


----------



## perponche (21. Mai 2006)

Mischiman schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wissen ja nicht wirklich, ob "die" Firma "die" Abmahnung geschrieben hat.


@dubbel
Nein, geht wohl um den outdoor-Laden wie schon jemand gepostet hat. Im posting #543 steht der Link zur Abmahnung. Die Anwaltsnamen sind zwar unleserlich gemacht aber vom Layout her sind das nicht die Roseanwälte, den Briefkopf würde ich erkennen, siehe meinen Bericht 'Rose verliert Prozeß gegen Bikerin'.
PS: Admins Thomas ist bei der Unleserlichmachung m.E. übervorsichtig. Anwälte sind u.a. Organe der Rechtspflege, so steht es im Gesetz. Und ein Organ der Rechtspflege darf ich beim Namen nennen. Man kann nicht alles haben, Organ der Rechtspflege sein und sagen, das geht aber niemand was an.


----------



## xbeam (22. Mai 2006)

mal als Anmerkung zum Thema Kundenbindung/Umgang mit Kunden:
Ich hatte mir voriges Jahr bei einem Sturz zwei Löcher in meine FI-Gore Hose gemacht. Hab dann mal an Gore gemailt und mich nach einer Instandsetzung des Schadens erkundigt. Ich solle die Hose über den Händler einsenden. Das ist dann im April zwecks Kostenvoranschlag geschehen.
Den Kostenvoranschlag hab ich nicht bekommen, aber eine _neue_ Hose ohne Kosten für mich, nicht mal Kosten für Porto!!
Danke Gore!!


----------



## Piefke (22. Mai 2006)

Bernibiker schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Gore!!


Und du wirsd sicher wieder Gore kaufen.
Die haben eben wirtschaftlichen Sachverstand. Ein zufriedener Kunde ist wichtiger als kurzfristiger Gewinn. Aber davon scheinen Rose und Co keine Ahnung zu haben.


----------



## Scottfreak (22. Mai 2006)

Bernibiker schrieb:
			
		

> mal als Anmerkung zum Thema Kundenbindung/Umgang mit Kunden:
> Ich hatte mir voriges Jahr bei einem Sturz zwei Löcher in meine FI-Gore Hose gemacht. Hab dann mal an Gore gemailt und mich nach einer Instandsetzung des Schadens erkundigt. Ich solle die Hose über den Händler einsenden. Das ist dann im April zwecks Kostenvoranschlag geschehen.
> Den Kostenvoranschlag hab ich nicht bekommen, aber eine _neue_ Hose ohne Kosten für mich, nicht mal Kosten für Porto!!
> Danke Gore!!



ach deshalb sind die gore klamotten so teuer 
ne habs schon verstand, echt cool von denen.


----------



## Dafi (22. Mai 2006)

Scottfreak schrieb:
			
		

> ach deshalb sind die gore klamotten so teuer
> ne habs schon verstand, echt cool von denen.



Bravo!!! 
Endlich einer der's kapiert! Von nix kommt nix!

Noch einen Tipp! Wenn Ihr rtc unterstützen wollt dann lasst diesen hirnlosen Thread sterben Ihr fördert nur den Widerstand von Rose! Der Zug ist ab!

Dafi


----------



## Deiwl (22. Mai 2006)

Wie sollen wir denn den Widerstand da noch fördern? Andre hat nun wirklich lange genug auf "wir einigen uns im Friedlichen" gemacht. 
ME ist die Tatsache, dass der Rahmen regelrecht auseinandergerissen ist schon Beweis genug für eine Reklamation. Und der Schaden am Vorderrad belegt das wohl auch. Läge hier eine unsachgemäße Behandlung vor, dann würde die Felge wohl anders aussehen. 
Sieh Dir mal das Bild von dem KTM an, so sollte ein Rahmen aussehen, wenn er zu stark beansprucht wird (verbogen) aber nicht das Ober- und Unterrohr auseinandergerissen. 
Und ein Gutachter, der abmontierte nicht von gerissenen Schaltzügen unterscheiden kann...? Schon komisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dafi (22. Mai 2006)

Deiwl schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sollen wir denn den Widerstand da noch fördern? Andre hat nun wirklich lange genug auf "wir einigen uns im Friedlichen" gemacht.
> ME ist die Tatsache, dass der Rahmen regelrecht auseinandergerissen ist schon Beweis genug für eine Reklamation. Und der Schaden am Vorderrad belegt das wohl auch. Läge hier eine unsachgemäße Behandlung vor, dann würde die Felge wohl anders aussehen.
> Sieh Dir mal das Bild von dem KTM an, so sollte ein Rahmen aussehen, wenn er zu stark beansprucht wird (verbogen) aber nicht das Ober- und Unterrohr auseinandergerissen.
> Und ein Gutachter, der abmontierte nicht von gerissenen Schaltzügen unterscheiden kann...? Schon komisch.



Bla, Bla, Bla! Du warst dabei, gelle? Es reicht jetzt!

Dafi


----------



## Deiwl (22. Mai 2006)

Bist du der Gutachter?
Das ist ein Forum und Du brauchst nicht versuchen mir den Mund zu verbieten.
Weißt Du, was ich echt nicht mag? Solche Mitläufer wie Dich. Nur schön das Maul halten, dann kann auch nix passieren.
Warst Du denn dabei? 
Heute morgen ist die Sonne aufgegangen und ich war auch nicht dabei. Aber ich weiß trotzdem, dass sie aufgegangen ist.


----------



## baum77 (22. Mai 2006)

Deiwl schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du der Gutachter?


Du denn?


> Das ist ein Forum und Du brauchst nicht versuchen mir den Mund zu verbieten.
> Weißt Du, was ich echt nicht mag? Solche Mitläufer wie Dich. Nur schön das Maul halten, dann kann auch nix passieren.


Wieso Mitläufer? Er äussert sich eigentlich entgegen der meisten Meinungen in diesem Thread. Ganz im Gegensatz zu Dir.


> Warst Du denn dabei?


Du denn?


> Heute morgen ist die Sonne aufgegangen und ich war auch nicht dabei. Aber ich weiß trotzdem, dass sie aufgegangen ist.


dito.


----------



## cusha (23. Mai 2006)

calm down, folks!


----------



## TTT (23. Mai 2006)

Ja, ich fänds echt interessanter endlich mal das ganze Gutachten zu sehen, als ständig nur irgenwelche Andeutungen und Vermutungen! Komm RTC jetzt haste schon so viel Zeit investiert, jetzt geht das auch noch


----------



## rtc (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

hab naechsten Dienstag meine letzte muendliche Pruefung (Geschichte ), danach werd ich mich drum kuemmern 

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mnrx_6 (23. Mai 2006)

Na dann erstmal viel Erfolg bei deiner Pruefung und anschliessend bei dieser Sache hier.


----------



## noexen (24. Mai 2006)

ganz schöner monsterthread...

erst mal voll das beileid an dich rtc, ich hoffe inständig das du wieder komplett genesen bist und keine langzeitschäden davon getragen hast, was ja bei solchen stürzen mal ganz schnell geht. alles andere ist nämlich bei sowas eher nebensache, wie ich finde, aber einige versandhäuser für biketeile scheinbar nicht.  



> wieso inakzeptabel sag mir mal nen hersteller der bei diesem sachverhalt sich nicht genauso verhalten würde,ich kenne keinen. das gutachten ist für mich eindeutig! es war kein materialfehler





> Kann es sein das jetzt ROSE Mitarbeiter hier im Forum versuchen das Image wieder aufzupeppeln?





> nein haben wir nicht nötig



nein, das habt ihr (?) nicht nötig... sieht man! find ich schön das ihr den anderen versandhäusern und mtb händlern mehr kunden überlassen wollt - absolut solidarisch von euch... steigt ihr grade auf eine andere branche um oder so?  

ich finds bezeichnend für die selbstgefälligkeit von rose sowas überhaupt zu äußern, wobei ich nicht mal glaube das dies die meinung "des unternehmens" ist sondern die meinung einer person. - bist du sicher das du authorisiert bist so in der form statements abzugeben?
wie auch immer, dann aber noch großspurig zu behaupten das sich alle hersteller so verhalten ist schon eher grober unfug und bei rose (der person) offensichtlich unkenntniss über die "vertriebs und verkaufspolitik" des wettbewerbes. wenn die selbe person dann auch noch darüber entschieden hat das der rahmen nicht getauscht wird wundert mich gar nix mehr.

das der entstandene schaden bei so einem übel riechenden vorfall anstandslos und zeitnah in ordnung gebracht wird, sprich nicht nur der rahmen sondern auch die kaputten biketeile + ausrüstung ersetzt wird, gebietet einfach der reine anstand. - bei personenschäden sollte dann doch sowieso eine hersteller versicherung von rose haften, obwohl die warscheinlich bei einer anständigen abwicklung nicht mal geltend gemacht worden wären.

aber hey: "ist der ruf erst ruiniert... - ..."

ich hab immer angenommen ein unternehmen das garantiert umsatz im 2 stelligen millionenbereich macht sollte etwas weniger beschränkt denken sonst wäre es nicht so weit gekommen, aber offensichtlich weit gefehlt. ich glaube entweder hat hier die falsche person entschieden oder die richtige ist einfach für die aufgabe nicht geeignet, was bei solchen fällen oft vorkommt.

wegen so nem scheiss rahmen der wohl ganz offensichtlich echt einfach total kaputt gegangen ist und keine anzeichen von unsachgemässer benutzung zu erkennen sind (wie z.b. abdrücke der ketten eines T72 Panzers oder am rahmen abgesplitterter lack durch einen fall aus einem 20 stöckigem gebäude und dessen folgen beim aufprall auf ein geländer), wegen  2000 euro - die man kaum besser in werbung investieren könnte als durch die ordentliche abwicklung eines solchen vorfalls, von mir aus angefügt das (total sinnfreie) gutachten über die belastbarkeit eines gleichen rose rahmens, um zu zeigen das rose rahmen genauso zuverlässig sind wie die anderer hersteller und ausnahmen die regel bestätigen - so einen groben unsinn zu veranstalten versteht bestimmt kein vertriebsmitarbeiter oder verkäufer, der sich den ganzen tag den arsch aufreisst um kunden zu gewinnen/behalten. selbst wenn es sich hier in dem fall um ein versandhaus handelt.

imaginäre statements wie "der rahmen könnte ja vorher auf eine boardsteinkante gefallen sein, wobei schon ein vorschaden entstanden sein könnte, der dann zum rahmenbruch geführt haben könnte" sind echt feine töne in den ohren eines kunden der grade für nen highend produkt 900 euro gelöhnt hat und sich beim sturz fast das genick gebrochen hat.

und sein wir doch mal ehrlich: abseits von jedem gutachten wissen wir doch alle wieviel so ein mtb rahmen wirklich aushält, man muss schon ganz schön böse mit einem mängelfreien CC Rahmen umspringen um SO WAS zu verursachen, noch dazu wenn man luftige 55kg wiegt - sonst würde das ja wohl auch sehr viel öfter vorkommen das rahmen reißen. da das aber nicht der fall ist, bleiben eigentlich nicht mehr viele möglichkeiten:

1. PANZER 
2. crazy rider der wie ein wahnsinniger völlig unkontrolliert im extacy rausch ("der rahmen wurde plötzlich weich") nach der schule auf einen starres hindernis rast und der aufprall einer belastung entspricht die tatsächlich dazu geführt hat das der mängelfreie rahmen gleich an 2 stellen durchgerissen ist...
3. der ultraleichte alu rahmen/ scandium rahmen konnte den normalen belastungen nicht stand halten aufgrund von materialfehler/verarbeitungsfehler und hat daher zu verletzungen beim fahrer und zerstörung dessen eigentums geführt.

nun hab ich von 1. und 2. noch nie gehört (vor allem nicht das der junky dann noch anspruch auf ersatz geltend machen wollte), von 3. aber schon des öfteren... 

und nicht nur gehört: ich wiege selbst um 60kg und hab schon einen gerissenen rahmen gehabt, und zwar ein FOCUS RAVEN, schon etwas länger her, bei mir war allerdings die schweißnaht am tretlager gerissen. bei dem bike von einem freund (moin frey, wenn du das hier liest   ) war der gleiche rahmen ebenfalls gerissen, am sitzrohr oben wenn ich mich recht entsinne, und ich nehme weder drogen noch hab ich nen opa der noch nen alten t72 in der garage hat. FOCUS hat meinen rahmen anstandslos umgetauscht, und ich bin damit selbstverständlich rennen gefahren. NICHTS ANDERES erwartet man in so einem fall. - außer man hat das fahrrad für 59.90 im baumarkt gekauft... oder offensichtlich beim roseversand.


----------



## Ronja (24. Mai 2006)

noexen,Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!


----------



## S.M.F. (25. Mai 2006)

Ronja schrieb:
			
		

> noexen,Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!



 Volle Zustimmung!


----------



## eifelelch (25. Mai 2006)

dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen,ausser das rose bei mir verschissen hat-auch wenn sie rtc 10 neue Rahmen und nen Blumenstrauss schenken....

gruss


----------



## Milarepa (25. Mai 2006)

Es gibt ja im Marketing den Slogan "Jede Werbung ist gute Werbung" die auch für negative Publicity gelten soll. Ich glaube das ist nicht uneingeschränkt gültig und obwohl ich in der Vergangenheit auch öfter bei Rose bestellt habe, würde ich mir das in Zukunft genauer überlegen. Manchmal ist so ein restriktives Kulanzverhalten auch ein Zeichen für eine wirtschaftliche Misere im Unternehmen. 

Ich würde mich die Krätze ärgern wenn man mich mit einem defekten Rahmen so lange hängen lassen würde.

Vielleicht sollte man den Rahmen in Zukunft nur an Mädchen mit max 40kg verkaufen die im Flachland wohnen und zusagen keine Hindernisse zu berühren 
Ein Baumarktfahrrad hätte den Event wahrscheinlich überlebt, das ist noch unkonifiziertes solides ALU.


----------



## Mad-Line (25. Mai 2006)

@noexen du hast auf jeden fall recht.

ich denke das problem ist das er den rahmen und die folge schäden ersetzt haben will. Ich kenne das von andern herstellern umtausch bei rahmen bruch kein problem aber so wie schadenersatz verlangt wird gibts gar nix.


----------



## perponche (26. Mai 2006)

@noexen: sehr korrekt Dein Statement!


			
				Mad-Line schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke das problem ist das er den rahmen und die folge schäden ersetzt haben will. Ich kenne das von andern herstellern umtausch bei rahmen bruch kein problem aber so wie schadenersatz verlangt wird gibts gar nix.


"GIBTS GAR NIX": das ist die "ätsch!!"-Variante für betriebswirtschaftlich rückständige Betonköpfe. Überall wo es in der Wirtschaft um die Abwicklung von komplexen Schäden (Sach- + Personenschäden) geht wird "ohne Präjudiz für die Sach- und Rechtslage" (so die anwaltliche Floskel) ein Angebot gemacht unter dem Vorbehalt, dass keine weitergehenden Ansprüche geltend gemacht werden (Abfindungserklärung). Die patzige Maxime "wer Schadenersatz verlangt kriegt rar nix" ist einfach nur lächerlich, das ist wie dumme Jungens auf dem Schulhof.


----------



## xbeam (26. Mai 2006)

Ergänze Perponche:  ...das ist wie dumme k l e i n e Jungens auf dem Schulhof (Ich wars aber nicht).

Liebe Roses, macht doch dieser unwürdigen Vorstellung ein Ende. Ein solch großes Unternehmen sollte doch auch mal über den eigenen Schatten springen können?!


(Beitrag kurzfristig von mir geändert. Ich möchte ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass ich hier nicht rumpöbeln oder zum Boykott aufrufen will! Um so mehr würde es mich freuen, wenn die freie Meinungsäußerung im Forum einen Anstoß zu einer aussergerichtlichen Einigung der betroffenen Parteien führen würde).


----------



## Mad-Line (26. Mai 2006)

sagt mal da die jetzt völlig abdrehen wie wer es den wenn ihr euch verstärkung ins boot holt?

legt den fall doch mal dem bike-magazin.de vor !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BennyJ (26. Mai 2006)

wie schon geschrieben wurde: die abmahnung ist nicht von rose. bitte erst lesen, dann rumpöbeln.


----------



## Aison (26. Mai 2006)

Krass, krass, was hier so abgeht. Ich habe vor einem Monat meine Scandium-Carbon Schwinge meines BMC Fourstroke 01 seitlich heftig gegen einen Baumstrunk oder so Ã¤hnlich parkiert. Dabei ist eine riesen Delle entstanden, die Kettenstrebe war total eingedrÃ¼ckt und somit natÃ¼rlich alles verzogen. Im Geiste machte ich mich schon auf riesen Reperaturkosten bereit (war ja 100% selbst schuld) und trotzdem habe ich BMC mal angerufen, ob sich was machen lÃ¤sst. Leider war der Mitarbeiter, der dafÃ¼r zustÃ¤ndig ist, gerade abwesend. Die Dame am Telefon meinte dann, ich solle doch einfach kurz ein paar Fotos direkt an den Produktmanager mailen. Gesagt getan und schon am nÃ¤chsten Morgen kriegte ich einen Anruf direkt vom Produktmanager auf mein Handy. Er meinte, es sei kein Garantiefall, aber er wÃ¼rde mir sonst fÃ¼r 100â¬ einen neuen Rahmen schicken, ich mÃ¼sse einfach den defekten zu ihnen in die Firma retournieren. Hey, ich hatte die Kieferlade unten  und 2 Tage spÃ¤ter hatte ich das Ding schon im "Briefkasten"   Das nenn ich Service.

Gut, das Bike hat schon fast 5000â¬ gekostet, da darf man bisschen Service erwarten. Aber dass es so schnell ging, da war ich Ã¼berrascht.

-Aison


----------



## Scottfreak (26. Mai 2006)

Aison schrieb:
			
		

> Krass, krass, was hier so abgeht. Ich habe vor einem Monat meine Scandium-Carbon Schwinge meines BMC Fourstroke 01 seitlich heftig gegen einen Baumstrunk oder so ähnlich parkiert. Dabei ist eine riesen Delle entstanden, die Kettenstrebe war total eingedrückt und somit natürlich alles verzogen. Im Geiste machte ich mich schon auf riesen Reperaturkosten bereit (war ja 100% selbst schuld) und trotzdem habe ich BMC mal angerufen, ob sich was machen lässt. Leider war der Mitarbeiter, der dafür zuständig ist, gerade abwesend. Die Dame am Telefon meinte dann, ich solle doch einfach kurz ein paar Fotos direkt an den Produktmanager mailen. Gesagt getan und schon am nächsten Morgen kriegte ich einen Anruf direkt vom Produktmanager auf mein Handy. Er meinte, es sei kein Garantiefall, aber er würde mir sonst für 100 einen neuen Rahmen schicken, ich müsse einfach den defekten zu ihnen in die Firma retournieren. Hey, ich hatte die Kieferlade unten  und 2 Tage später hatte ich das Ding schon im "Briefkasten"   Das nenn ich Service.
> 
> Gut, das Bike hat schon fast 5000 gekostet, da darf man bisschen Service erwarten. Aber dass es so schnell ging, da war ich überrascht.
> 
> -Aison



das ist natürlich mal geil. top von bmc  gibt n glatten doppeldaumen


----------



## pepper.at (27. Mai 2006)

krass, hätt ich ja nicht gedacht. super service. aber so muss das sein. wir biker lassen ja ne menge kohle in unser hobby fliessen.


----------



## yogi67 (27. Mai 2006)

Da bin ja mal echt glücklich, dass ich auch ein BMC Fourstroke 01 mein eigen nennen kann 
Ist aber auch ein echt geiles Bike.
Habe vorher Bergamont, Cannondale, Spezialiced gefahren.


----------



## dallo (27. Mai 2006)

Hello,
wollte mir auch erst noch ein BMC kaufen. Scheinen echt toll zu sein.
Die gute Phillosophie einer Firma verbreitet doch noch am meisten Charme finde ich.
Nicolai hatte mir damals bei einem Rahmen auch ein unglaublich kulantes Angebot gemacht. Hut ab!! wirklich.
Probike Koblenz hatte mir auch -obwohl ich eindeutig selber schuld war- nach einem Jahr einen nagelneuen 279â¬ Rahmen zugeschickt!! 
Astrein, sowas! Und gut sind die Dinger auch noch fÃ¼r den Preis!!


----------



## Franziskus (27. Mai 2006)

Hallo, also wenn ich mir die Bilder anschaue dann bin ich sprachlos! 

Gleich vornweg wie es sich zugetragen hat kann ich nicht beurteilen und wer nun "schuld" hat muss in dem Fall eindeutig ein Gutachter prüfen!

Kann da Rose schon verstehen! die warscheinlichkeit das zwei Roher derart abreisen ist sehr sehr sehr ungewöhnlich! normal werden ja auch Belastungstest durchgeführt die zeigen wie eine Serie versagt! 
Damit aber ein Schlag derartiges anrichtet (sollte er nicht direkt auf das material gewirkt haben) müssen enorm gewesen sein! sag mal kann das sein das du nicht mal nen platten hattest?

Der eigentlich Grund warum sich Rose hier aber so extrem quer stellt könnte aber auch eben in der Qualität liegen! wer sagt denn nicht das sie wirklich in einer Serie nen kleines Material Problem hatten und somit den Standart nciht halten konnten, wenn du dann mit nem Rahmen herkommst und diesen auch noch von nem Gutachter untersuchen lassen würdest.... kannst dir das Theater vorstellen oder die Rückrufaktion? Kann für die teuer werden!

Also wenn ich du wäre, und ich weis mich trifft keinerlei Schuld, dann würd ich mir nciht nur einen Anwalt leisten sondern ne ganze Mannschafft! 

mfg


----------



## rtc (27. Mai 2006)

Hi,
danke erstmal fuer die ganzen Beitraege die da schon wieder kamen. Tolle Unterstuetzung 

Einen Platten hatte ich nicht, nein. Die Felge ist an dieser einen Stelle eingedrueckt und die beiden Rohre sind eben durch. Ansonsten gibt/gab es keinerlei weitere Schaeden.

Eine ganze Mannschaft Anwaelte duerfte fuer mich leider momentan schlecht finanzierbar sein aber ich denke, dass ich mich an den Richtigen gewandt habe.

Beste Gruesse und gute Nacht,
André


----------



## perponche (29. Mai 2006)

fr7y12 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein das jetzt ROSE Mitarbeiter hier im Forum versuchen das Image wieder aufzupeppeln? WERBUNG?!


Im Prinzip schon möglich - einer hat sich ja schon verplappert/geoutet. 
Wahrscheinlicher ist aber Outsourcing: "Forenpflege" ist mittlerweile eine Dienstleistung, die von PR-Agenturen angeboten wird und zu unterschiedlichen Paketen geschnürt gebucht werden kann. Die Werbewirtschaft hat schon vor geraumer Zeit die Probleme erkannt, die sich aus einer autonomen und blitzschnellen web-Kommunikation der Verbraucher für die PR-Branche ergeben. Das Menetekel war dann die BRENT SPA - Affäre, als ein paar NGO's und eine Heerschar von anonymen Verbrauchern ganz ohne Etat den Giganten und global Player SHELL mit all seinen teuren PR-Agenturen in die Knie gezwungen haben (und wie arrogant war man anfangs in der Konzernzentrale!!). Da sind in der Werbewirtschaft Etats gepurzelt und Köpfe gerollt und man hat halt strategische Überlegungen angestellt und versucht neue Instrumente zu entwickeln.
Kurzum: das Produkt Forenpflege ist in der Welt. Was können wir tun? Es ist nicht verboten als Mietschreiberling in Foren zu intervenieren - noch nicht einmal die Käuflichkeit von Bundestagsabgeordneten ist ja strafbar in diesem unseren Lande. Wahrscheinlich müssen wir damit leben wie mit den Spams in unseren e-mail accounts. Bei den Spams ist allerdings nur die Betreff-Zeile mehr oder weniger getarnt, bei den Forenpflegern dagegen das gesamte posting eine "covert action". Wir werden also aufmerksamer und weniger naiv lesen müssen um so manche "ich-finde-das-Unternehmen-xy-ganz-prima" - Beiträge als das zu erkennen was sie sind. In dem anderen Rose-Thread, in den mein Bericht "Roseversand verliert Prozeß gegen Bikerin" strafversetzt worden ist, kann man üben, imho imho versteht sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rtc (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo allerseits,
habe heute erfahren, dass Rose das Gutachten nun sogar selbst veroeffentlichen moechte. Der kleine Makel wegen der Schaltzuege wurde dazu bereits korrigiert. Sollte dann wohl in naechster Zeit passieren 

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## rose versand (29. Mai 2006)

Da leider immer noch nicht das vollständige Gutachten, seinen Weg in dieses Forum gefunden hat, holen wir das an dieser Stelle nach (Teil 2 und 3 folgen). Über den Sachverhalt und die Tatsache, dass es sich um einen Unfallschaden gehandelt hat, kann sich so jeder Klarheit verschaffen. Die Darstellung des Gutachters (der übrigens vom Unfallfahrer selbst gewählt wurde!) ist unserer Meinung nach sehr schlüssig, die Ergebnisse des getesten Rahmens decken sich mit unseren eigenen Daten. 

Zu den Diskussionen um Reklamationsabwicklung und Kulanz: Unsere Kunden kennen uns als sehr kulantes Unternehmen. Wir helfen unseren Kunden, wo immer es geht (nicht nur bei berechtigten Reklamationen, sondern auch, wenn es mal zu Missgeschicken oder Unfällen kommt) und wir bekommen dafür viel positives Feedback. Voraussetzung dafür ist natürlich, dass das Vertrauensverhältnis nicht von vornherein durch unwahre Angaben oder sonstige unangebrachte Maßnahmen getrübt wird. Wenn jemand einen Unfall baut, aber das Gegenteil behauptet und dann noch die Öffentlichkeit mit dieser Unwahrheit beeinflussen will, ist unfair und hat jegliches Recht auf Kulanz oder Hilfe verwirkt. 

Da der eine oder andere mehr zu wissen scheint als wir, hier noch ein paar Infos aus erster Hand: Es gibt in diesem Fall keinen Prozess und es sind auch nicht die vielzitierten Rose-Anwälte unterwegs. Die in Frage gestellten Beiträge kommen ebenfalls nicht von uns, unseren Mitarbeitern oder sonst wie durch uns beauftragten Personen. Es gibt halt auch einige Leute, die unseren Service gut finden und das sollte man respektieren. Jeder darf seine Meinung haben, aber ein wenig mehr Fairness wäre schon angebracht.


----------



## rose versand (29. Mai 2006)

hier Teil 2 des Gutachtens


----------



## rose versand (29. Mai 2006)

und zum 3.


----------



## FloII (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo Ihr Roses,

erst mal möchte ich mich bedanken, daß Ihr das Gutachten hier ins Forum gestellt habt.
Daruberhinaus gibt es eine Gratulation meinerseits. Das Gutachten beweist, daß Eure Rahmen richtig konzipiert sind. Sie halten große Belastungen aus, und weisen ein sehr gutmütiges Bruchverhalten auf - was der Nachtest eindeutig nachweist.

Was das Gutachten leider nicht nachweisen kann, ist, warum der Rahmen des Geschädigten spröde gebrochen ist, der nachgeteste Rahmen bei den Versuchen nur verbogen ist. 
Das enttäuscht mich als Maschinenbauingenieur mit der Fachrichtung Prüftechnik doch sehr. Ein Laie mag das allerdings gerne übersehen, das nehme ich keinem der Beteiligten übel.
Fakt ist jedoch, daß hier ein Nachweis fehlt, aus welchem Grund ein derartig unterschiedliches Bruchverhalten bei den beiden Rahmen aufgetreten ist.
Offensichtlichste Möglichkeit wäre ein Härtefehler evtl. in Kombination mit einem Gefügefehler oder Materialeinschluß. Das heißt auf gut Deutsch ein Fehler bei der Fertigung des Rahmens des Geschädigten.

Nachdem der Geschädigte wie die Fa. Rose offensichtlich sehr an einer lückenlosen Aufklärung des Schadensverlaufes interessiert sind, würde ich dringend empfehlen, hier noch einen kleinen Nachtest zu beauftragen.
Interessant wäre eine Untersuchung der Härte der beiden Rahmen sowie eine Untersuchung des Gefüges. Bei den bisher angefallenen Kosten fallen die dafür notwendigen Kosten nicht mehr wirklich ins Gewicht.

Darüberhinaus ist mir aufgefallen, daß der nachgetestete Rahmen unter den Rohren Gussets aufweist, auf den Fotos des verunfallten Rahmens konnte ich bisher keine erkennen. Schlechte Fotos oder falscher Rahmen? Über eine Aufklärung würde sich sicher nicht nur der Verunfallte, sondern auch das Forum freuen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Florian Lagerbauer
Dipl.-Ing Maschinenbau


----------



## Ge!st (29. Mai 2006)

Wenn ein MB-Rahmen schon bei 15 km/h bei einem Aufprall auf ein Hindernis so wegbricht, dann halte ich so einen Rahmen für ein Mountainbike für ungeeignet. Dabei sollte doch eigentlich der Reifen und die Gabel wenigstens einen Teil der Aufprallenergie aufnehmen!

Ich bin kein Experte, halte aber die Schlussfolgerungen des Gutachters im Ganzen nicht zwingend schlüssig! So wie es aussieht, wurde auch nur eine Begutachtung der mechanischen Schäden und deren mögliche Ursache vorgenommen, aber eine Materialprüfung wurde nicht durchgeführt. 

Den Test des neuen Rahmens halte ich für den vorliegenden Fall für irrelevant.    

Wenn ich bedenke, was mein alter ungefederter MB-Rahmen schon alles ausgehalten musste, da könnte sich der Scandium Pro Rahmen con rtc aber ein Paar Scheiben abschneiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tafkars (29. Mai 2006)

Auch ich halte den Nachtest für nicht relevant, der Rahmen des Nachtests hat jeweils auf der Unterseite von OR u. UR ein relativ langes Gusset (am Übergang Gusset/rohr ist auch jeweils die Einknickung!),
der Rahmen des Geschädigten hat jedoch nur, soweit ich das erkennen kann, ein sehr kleines Gusset am Übergang SR/UR.

Aber super, dass das Gutachten offen gelegt wurde!


----------



## zastafari (29. Mai 2006)

Ich finde es gut, daß ihr direkt auch Stellung nehmt, aber auch für mich wirft der Nachtest mehr Fragen auf, als daß er sie zu euren Gunsten beantwortet...
Wenn ein Fahrer seitlich wegrutscht und mit dem Vorderrad irgendwo anstößt, bedingt die Schräglage eigentlich, daß der Rahmen seitlich ausbricht und sich somit ein ganz anderer Kraftverlauf als der dargestellte ergibt. 
Das die Felge mit hoher Belastung gestoßen wurde ist klar, aber dieser Stoß könnte so nicht auf den Hauptrahmen weitergegeben werden...
Schön wäre es auch gewesen, wenn der Rahmen bis zum Bruch getestet worden wäre...man beachte doch die grundsätzlich anderen Stauchungen und Rißverläufe...

Zudem möchte ich sagen, daß rtc zwar auf seiner - hoffentlich ehrlichen - Meinung besteht, aber hier im Forum fair und objektiv geblieben ist.


----------



## tafkars (29. Mai 2006)

Der Gutachter kommt zum Schluss, dass der Rahmen des Geschädigten als Unfallursache geschädigt wurde. So weit, so gut.
Die Delle in der Felge ist ebenso Folge des Unfalls, möglich bleibt da ja nur ein Aufprall des (nahezu waagerechten Rades) VRes gegen einen Brückenpfeiler.

Deshalb sollte man imho mit einem Profil, das dem Querschnitt und der Form dieses Pfeilers entspricht, den Schlagtest auf das VR durchführen und ermitteln, bei welcher Aufprallenergie eine derartige Delle entsteht. +/- Unwägbarkeiten, je nach Luftdruck, also 2bar, 2.5bar oder gar 3 bar??
Und bitteschön nicht nur bis 260Joule testen, mit der Anmerkung, die bei 260Joule entstandene Delle sei kleiner als die durch den Unfall entstandene Delle.

Auf diese Weise wird man auf eine Aufschlagsenergie kommen, die in ähnlicher Größe auch auf den Rahmen gewirkt hätte ("hätte" deshalb, weil ich in diesem Gedankenspiel von der einen Möglichkeit ausgehe, der Bruch sei Folge des Unfalls, nicht umgekehrt)
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Aufschlagsenergie für den Rahmenbruch und die Delle in der Felge ähnlich groß sein müssen, dass die Energie auf den Rahmen deutlich größer gewesen sein könnte als auf die Felge, schliesse ich der Einfachhalt halber mal einfach aus...

Dann teste ich den Rahmen mit dieser Energie. Und zwar bitte einen Rahem exakt gleicher Bauart!
Dann könnte folgendes rauskommen: 
-OR und UR reissen komplett ab
dann wissen wir: "aha, Schlag aufs VR, Rahmen bricht, die Werte sind deutlich höher als DIN, also: Kunde ist Schuld. hatte ja einen Unfall!"
-Rahmen wird nicht geschädigt, oder knickt nur minimal ein
dann sehen wir: "Oha, OR und UR können durch solch einen Unfall mit ebendieser Stoßenergie nicht in der Art abreissen, wie das am Rad des Geschädigten der Fall ist"

Was bliebe dann? Materialfehler am Rahmen von rtc. Oder rtc hatte einen weit schlimmeren Sturz, und kurzerhand n anderes VR eingebaut, um den Schaden Rose vorzuführen?  

Wie bereits auch von meinen Vorrednern gesagt: Das Gutachten bisher ist irrellevant!
Es muss auch ein Materialgutachten des geschädigten Rahmens vorgenommen werden. Aber hat der Herr Gutachter dafür die notwendigen Einrichtungen?


----------



## Schlammbader (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
Gutachter sind auch nur Menschen, wovon es gute und schlechte gibt. Nein, versteht mich nicht falsch gute und schlechte Gutachter natürlich  

Mich hat einmal ein anderer Autofahrer gerammt und ist geflüchtet. 
Nach 1 1/2 Jahren hatte ich endlich mein Geld. Warum? Weil ein unrichtiges Gutachten meine Unschuld feststellte.

Die Schlussfolgerung des Gutachters stellte fest, dass ich den Schaden nicht selbst verursacht haben konnte. Genau dieses Detail, das der Richter als ausschlaggebend ansah, war falsch.

Aber es verhalf mir zu meinem Recht. 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## 110 (29. Mai 2006)

Wie wäre es wenn rtc einen anderen rahmen bekommt ?
Fände ich echt toll von euch.


----------



## Aison (29. Mai 2006)

Wenn ich mir die Bilder der Brücke so anschauen, ist das schon eine enorm heimtückische Falle! Zuerst Asphalt dann Holz - wenn das Holz nur bisschen feucht war (was im November anzunehmen ist), da reichen 25km/h locker, so dass das Vorderrad ausbricht. Ausserdem hat rtc noch einen Conti Reifen drauf (wenn ich es auf den Bildern richtig erkenne) und mit denen habe ich selber schon die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sie plötzlich ohne Vorwarnung ausbrechen können.

-Aison


----------



## Ronja (29. Mai 2006)

Also ich kapiers nicht, der Gutachter schreibt doch ganz eindeutig, daß nach der Begutachtung des Unfallsrahmens keine eindeutige Aussage pro und contra Unfall oder Rahmenversagen getroffen werden kann, also kann die beweispflichtige Seite (Fa. Rose) auch nicht 100%-ig beweisen , dass es kein Materialversagen war. Die Schlußfolgerung aus dem anderen Rahmentest wird auch nicht 1:1 übernommen sondern als wahrscheinlich ausgedrückt. Demzufolge ist die Möglichkeit eines Materialversagens nach wie vor gegeben und es muß ein neuer Rahmen geliefert werden.Oder?


----------



## Piefke (29. Mai 2006)

@ rose versand: Was beweist das Gutachten?
Es beweist, dass ein anderer Rahmen hÃ¤lt. Es beweist nicht 100%ig wie der Rahmen von rtc gebrochen ist.
Auch aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht ist dieser Fall ein Desaster fÃ¼r Rose. HÃ¤tte man den Rahmen sofort ersetzt, hÃ¤tte das sicher keine 100 â¬ gekostet. Jetzt kommen die Kosten fÃ¼r den getesteten Rahmen, fÃ¼r den Gutachter und den Image-Verlust sicher in fÃ¼nf- bis sechsstellige Bereiche.
Aber Kundenunfreundlichkeit hat sich halt auf Dauer noch nie bezahlt gemacht.


----------



## Many (29. Mai 2006)

rose versand" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
rose versand schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Diskussionen um Reklamationsabwicklung und Kulanz: Unsere Kunden kennen uns als sehr kulantes Unternehmen. Wir helfen unseren Kunden, wo immer es geht (nicht nur bei berechtigten Reklamationen, sondern auch, wenn es mal zu Missgeschicken oder Unfällen kommt) und wir bekommen dafür viel positives Feedback. Voraussetzung dafür ist natürlich, dass das Vertrauensverhältnis nicht von vornherein durch unwahre Angaben oder sonstige unangebrachte Maßnahmen getrübt wird. .



So nun möchte ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden.
Mitleser bin ich jetzt seit einem *halben Jahr*!!!!!!!
Und genau da liegt doch das Problem. Eine Stellungnahme hätte man eigentlich nicht zu einem ungünstigeren Zeitpunkt anbringen können.
Für meinen Geschmack etwas spät sich um seine Kunden zu bemühen.
Sicherlich mag es sein dass die Firma Rose hier im Recht ist, aber es ist eben nicht offensichtlich. Zweifel sind hier ja nun wirklich reichlich zu finden.

Von der sachlichen Lage mal ganz abgesehen!
Sicher man kann bis aufs Kleinste versuchen den Vorgang zu rekonstruieren.
Und jeder Dipl. Ing., Gutachter und auch Hobbyschrauber findet noch ein kleines Detail warum wer schuld ist.

Aber das interessiert uns Fahrer doch eigentlich gar nicht. Wir brauchen eine Firma bei der wir mit gutem Vertrauen ein haltbares Produkt kaufen, mit dem wir auch bei einem Schadensfall nicht im regen stehen.
So gesehen bei BMC.
Und auch schon bei Nicolai, Simplon usw.
Ich erwarte ja nicht das jeder vorsätzlich und mutwillig zerstörte Rahmen ersetzt wird.
Aber das kann man rtc in meinen Augen auch nicht vorwerfen. ( Er ist ja keinen Freeride gefahren )
Ein so plötzlicher Sturz beim befahren einer Holzbrücke und eine Sekunde später im Blick der zerbrochene Rahmen, wer soll da objektiv entscheiden warum man gestürzt ist und warum der Rahmen gebrochen ist.
Ich würde rtc sogar einräumen wenn er im Unrecht wäre, dass er das selber noch nicht einmal weiß.
Und gerade hier wäre doch Kulanz angebracht. Oder?
Ich denke hiermit werde ich dem Thema Fairness gerecht.


Ich hoffe hier immer noch auf das Einlenken von Rose.
Meine Freundin fährt ebenfalls einen Redbull Scandium Pro Rahmen.
Bedenken an der Haltbarkeit habe ich nach wie vor keine. (hält schon 2 Jahre)
Aber ich denke das ist hier auch nicht das Problem.
Ich will hier jetzt auch nicht mit Drohungen, wie ich kauf nix mehr, oder ähnlichem kommen, aber Vertrauen schaffen dauert, zerstören geht ganz schnell.

Gruß Manfred


----------



## BennyJ (29. Mai 2006)

Ich denke nicht, dass Rose in jedem Fall einlenken muss. Wenn es stimmt, wie sie schreiben, dass rtc sich durch sein Verhalten jedwedes Entgegenkommen verspielt hat, dann habe ich dafür durchaus Verständnis. Kulanz schön und gut, aber man muss sich auch blöd kommen lassen. Und der "Imageschaden" hält sich doch sicher in Grenzen. Ich, wie auch viele andere, kennen Rose als sehr kulanten Laden. Die werden kaum grundlos jedwede Kulanz in einem solchen Fall verweigern. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass wir hier im Internet sind und jeder erst mal behaupten kann was er will. Ob die Darstellungen von rtc stimmen, weiß niemand von uns (vielleicht weiß er es auch selbst nicht, mag ja sein, vielleicht spielt er uns aber auch komplett was vor - wer will das schon nachprüfen?). Und ebenso gut weiß niemand, was er hinter den Kulissen für "Verhandlungen" mit Rose geführt hat. Wenn eine derart kulante Firma sich querstellt, wird es sicher einen Grund geben, den wir nicht kennen. Deshalb finde ich es unpassend, nur durch so einen Thread irgendein Fehlverhalten von Rose abzuleiten. Keiner kann die Situation angemessen beurteilen. Demgegenüber steht ein Gutachten, welches von einem Fachmann angefertigt wurde. Mag ja sein, dass es nicht alles schlüssig erklärt, aber es ist allemal aussagekräftiger als irgendwelche Vermutungen von Pseudowissenden. Vorschnelle Veruteilungen bringen einfach nichts, wie man hier wieder einmal sieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barney Gumble (30. Mai 2006)

Many schrieb:
			
		

> So nun möchte ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden.
> Mitleser bin ich jetzt seit einem *halben Jahr*!!!!!!!...
> ...
> 
> Gruß Manfred



Und registriert seit November 2003? Ein Widerspruch in sich selbst.

Obwohl ich KEINE Lanze für Rose brechen will. Auch im I -Net "kristallisieren" sich die Discounter raus. Die Qualität der angebotenen Produkte blieb hier auf der Strecke.


----------



## Dr. Faust (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich verfolge diesen Beitrag schon seit Monaten und habe es mir bisher immer verkniffen, meinen Senf dazu zu geben. Aber die Veröffentlichung des Gutachtens und der Umgang mit den Ergebnissen durch Forenteilnehmer lässt mich nun doch über meinen Schatten springen.
Die Herleitungen der Kräfte im Gutachten ist plausibel. Das ein ultraleichter Rahmen bricht, wenn über einen Hebel, den eine Gabel ja in diesem Moment darstellt, einige Hundert Nm auf ihn einwirken, ist nicht verwunderlich. 
@Ge!st: Zur Verdeutlichung der Kräfte: Wenn du mit 15 km/h ungebremst gegen eine unflexible Wand rennst, kannst du gut und gerne auch ein bißchen tot sein. Ein Schädel hält so was nur bedingt aus und den würde ich doch als recht alltagstauglich einstufen. Dann kann da auch mal ein Stück Metall mit <1mm Wandstärke wegknicken.
Wenn ein Rahmen unter einem wegbricht, ist der vordere Teil eher flexibel und kann, selbst wenn der Fahrer sich noch fleißig festhält, einem Hinderniss durch Drehung Momentum nehmen. Die Delle in der Felge ist schon enorm und so was habe ich selbst nur mal hinbekommen, als ich mit jenseits der 80 kg Körpergewicht einen elanvollen Sprung mit exakter Landung auf einer Bordsteinkante hingelegt habe.
Somit scheint es, zumindest für mich, schon einleuchtend, dass die Felge den Primäreinschlag in einem kompletten Bike erlitt.
Zu den Gussets:
Ich erkenne keine, egal bei welchem Modell. Die Fotos sind ohnehin nicht von bester Qualität, aber ich denke hier liegt eine Verwechslung mit der Deformation oder gar nur Reflexionen vor. Auch lassen sich keine Schweißnähte an diesen schemenhaften Linen erkennen. Es sind relativ gerade Striche ohne Schuppenstruktur.
Bei schlechter Witterung ist gerade vor einer Brücke mit rutschigem Untergrund zu rechnen. 25 km/h ist so langsam nicht, und ich bin da ehrlich: Ich würde bei diesen Bedingungen nicht in voller Fahrt über einen Holzuntergrund, noch dazu in leichter Kurvenlage, fahren. Da zu stürzen, oder auch nur ordentlich zu rutschen, ist keine Schande.
Ich bin absolut kein Fan von Rose, von Red Bull Bikes oder sonst irgendeiner Partei aus diesem Beitrag, habe dort noch nie gekauft und es auch nicht vor.
Ich habe einfach nur den Eindruck, dass dieser Beitrag ganz hart populistisch missbraucht wurde, in bester Bildzeitungs/RTL Manier.
Ich wünsche rtc auch, dass er ein schönes Rad hat oder bekommen sollte, so wie überhaupt jeder ein tolles Bike haben sollte. Aber es liegt nicht an mir darüber ein Urteil zu fällen, ob Rose da jetzt in der Pflicht steht. Das Gutachten und entsprechend beauftragte Fachkompetenzen sollen das erledigen.
Und man kann von keinem Hersteller erwarten, dass er jeden ihm suspekt erscheinenden Schaden blind übernimmt.
"Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten."


----------



## Dr. Faust (30. Mai 2006)

Barney Gumble schrieb:
			
		

> Und registriert seit November 2003? Ein Widerspruch in sich selbst.
> 
> Obwohl ich KEINE Lanze für Rose brechen will. Auch im I -Net "kristallisieren" sich die Discounter raus. Die Qualität der angebotenen Produkte blieb hier auf der Strecke.



Wo ist da der Widerspruch? Seit knapp 3 Jahren im Forum und seit einem halben Jahr an diesem Beitrag...
Das ist das, was ich bezüglich der Qualität der Inhalte in diesem Beitrag meinte.


----------



## Ge!st (30. Mai 2006)

@Dr. Faust 
Man kann auch schon bei 1 km/h oder weniger Tod sein, aber darum geht es nicht, sondern warum ist der Rahmen einfach glatt durchgebrochen.

Ich sehe da einfach unbeantwortete Fragen, auf die das Gutachten keine Antwort liefert z.B. haben nach dem Gutachten die angenommenen 15 hm/h gereicht, das der Rahmen durchbricht, die Gabel scheint das Ganze allerdings umbeschadet überstanden zu haben, oder hat sich diese verzogen? Die Felge hat, bis auf die kleine seitliche Delle auch kaum etwas abbekommen. Nur der Rahmen hat nicht Standgehalten. 

Ein MB-Rahmen muss einfach ein  bisschen was aushalten können, da es wohl auf der Hand liegt, das man mit einem MB im Gelände fährt und da gibt es auch mal Schlaglöcher usw. den man nicht mehr ausweichen kann. Wenn MB-Rahmen in der Regel das nicht aushalten würden, dann hätten die Krankenhäuser viel Arbeit.


----------



## FloII (30. Mai 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Die Herleitungen der Kräfte im Gutachten ist plausibel. Das ein ultraleichter Rahmen bricht, wenn über einen Hebel, den eine Gabel ja in diesem Moment darstellt, einige Hundert Nm auf ihn einwirken, ist nicht verwunderlich.



Nein, Du siehst das falsch. Ein Rahmen hat bei einer Überlast einzuknicken, wie es bei dem Musterrahmen von Rose auch passiert ist. Bricht er, dann ist er zu spröde.
Der Rahmen von rtc ist, soweit das auf seinen eigenen, doch recht guten Bildern zu erkennen ist, ohne erst groß verbogen zu sein sofort gebrochen. Der Musterrahmen ist verbogen und nicht gebrochen. 
Dafür gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
Entweder waren die Rahmen nicht identisch - falsches Modell oder Materialfehler.
Oder aber die Belastungsart war nicht identisch.

Beides sagt auf jeden Fall jedoch eines aus: Es wurden in jedem Fall Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen. Beide sind ähnlich, aber eben nicht gleich. Rückschlüsse dürfen daraus - ganz krass gesagt - nicht gezogen werden.

Das Gutachten sagt "nur" aus: Der aktuell gelieferte Rahmen ist OK - nicht mehr nicht weniger. Es sagt definitiv nicht aus: Der Rahmen von rtc war in Ordnung. 

Und auch nochmal. Das ist kein Fehler von Rose. Rose hat aus den Folgerungen des Gutachtens her, prinzipiell richtig gehandelt. 
Offen gestanden halte ich das Gutachten für - vorsichtig ausgedrückt - sehr problematisch. 

Übrigens: Gesten Abend hatte ich noch eines übersehen: 
Die Stauchung der Felge. Offensichtlich wurde die Unfallfelge nicht gerade, sondern zumindest leicht seitlich getroffen und verformt - sonst wäre sie nicht nach innen verbogen. Der Gutachter hat nur einen geraden Stoß überprüft. Warum?


Darüberhinaus sehe ich den Schaden an der Felge als völlig irrelevant für den Unfallhergang an. Was könnte passiert sein, wenn der Rahmen erst gebrochen ist und dann die Felge gegen den Pfosten geknallt ist.
Theorie1: Die Gabel und der Rahmenrest knallten mitsamt der Felge "führerlos" gegen den Pfosten. Das Ergebnis wäre definitiv kleiner, als der entstandene Schaden.
Theorie2. RTC hat sich noch verzweifelt an seinem Lenker festgeklammert. und ist mitsamt den oben genannten Teilen gegen den Pfosten geknallt.
Geht man jetzt von einer schrägen Lasteinleitung aus. Also direkt vom Pfosten auf die Felge und nicht vom Pfosten über den Reifen auf die Felge ist ein Schaden wie dargestellt vorstellbar.

Wie gesagt vorstellbar, nicht bewiesen. Das Gegenteil ist aber ebensowenig beweisen.
Sprich, die Felge kann keinen Aufschluß über die Unfallursache geben. Der Test derselben hat nur das Equipment des Testers und natürlich auch dessen Kasse mit Geld belastet, aber kein sinnvolles Ergebnis gebracht.

Florian


----------



## zastafari (30. Mai 2006)

Ich füg mal das Bild 25 bei. Leider ist es so ziemlich das qualitativ Schlechteste im Gutachten.
Grün: vermutete Risskante, Orange: Verformungen, Blau: Häää???

Wurde der Test abgebrochen bevor das Steuerrohr abreisst - oder ist das ein seltsamer Lichtreflex?

Fragen über Fragen.....


----------



## pongi (30. Mai 2006)

ist ja echt toll zu sehen das sich rose hier der öffentlichkeit stellt (das meine ich wirklich so!!!), aber alles in allem scheint der fall halt nicht so eindeutig zu sein wie ihn die firma rose hier hinstellt.
und auch das gutachten wirft halt einige fragen auf bzw läßt andere unbeantwortet.


----------



## FloII (30. Mai 2006)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Ich füg mal das Bild 25 bei. Leider ist es so ziemlich das qualitativ Schlechteste im Gutachten.
> Grün: vermutete Risskante, Orange: Verformungen, Blau: Häää???
> 
> Wurde der Test abgebrochen bevor das Steuerrohr abreisst - oder ist das ein seltsamer Lichtreflex?



Egal was - ich tippe übrigens auf Lichtreflex oder einen Riss im Lack - auch das wäre nur ein Bruch an einer anderen Stelle wie bei rtc -> Spiegelt nicht das Unfallgeschehen wieder.

Florian


----------



## zastafari (30. Mai 2006)

Ich hoffe mal auch auf nen Lichtreflex...ich wär sonst empört. Aber der deutliche Verlauf über die Schweißnaht macht schon stutzig....
Ein reiner, derart sichtbarer Lackriß, ist schon eher sonderbar, wenn das Material darunter unversehrt ist.

Aber ich denke, die gestauchten Stellen würden im Falle eines Abrisses ein sehr anderes Bild abgeben als die am Rahmen von rtc...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Filosofem (30. Mai 2006)

rose versand" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
rose versand schrieb:
			
		

> Da *leider immer noch nicht* das vollständige Gutachten, seinen Weg in dieses Forum gefunden hat, [...]



Schwingt hier eine Unterstellung mit? Das Gutachten ist erst von gestern datiert! In meinen Augen ist das eine Frechheit; ebenso wie die Argumentation, vom nachgetesteten Rahmen ließe sich auf den Unfallrahmen rückschließen, weil der Verunfallte sich selbst zu diesem Gutachten bereiterklärt hat.

Klärt doch mal auf, was aus Eurer Sicht überhaupt passiert ist; ich meine nicht mit dem Rahmen, sondern an Kommunikation und Schritten aufeinander zu oder voneinander weg. Der Thread spiegelt nur wider, dass es erst einen naseweisen Mechaniker gab, der den Garantiefall abgelehnt hat und dass nun Erwin Rose (?) versucht, sich als Richter aufzuspielen und daraus eine prinzipielle Frage zu machen. Dazu hat Rose kein Recht. 

Selbst wenn es zum Rahmenbruch anders als nach der Schilderung von rtc gekommen ist, billigt ihm das Gutachten immer noch zu, dass er sich daran in den Zehntelsekunden, die der Vorfall dauerte, eventuell gar nicht objektiv daran erinnern könnte. Daraus macht Rose

rose versand" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
rose versand schrieb:
			
		

> dann noch die Öffentlichkeit mit dieser Unwahrheit beeinflussen will, ist unfair und hat jegliches Recht auf Kulanz oder Hilfe verwirkt



Traurig und arm. Mehr fällt mir dazu wirklich nicht ein.


----------



## rtc (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo allerseits,
so, nun bin ich zumindest die Pruefungen alle los .

@Pongi,
tja wenn du es so siehst, kann ich dich nicht dran hindern. Mich stoert nur, dass es wesentlich mehr Fragen aufwirft, als es beantworten kann... Vielleicht liest du dir die 3 Posts ueber deinem nochmal durch und schaust dir die Bilder an... 

Die Gabel funktioniert, wie ich oben schonmal geschrieben hab, noch immer wie am ersten Tag. Federt einwandfrei ein und wieder aus und hat auch kein groesseres Spiel als vorher.

@FloII und zastafari,
es scheint sich an dieser Stelle tatsaechlich um einen Riss zu handeln, der mir allerdings auch noch nicht aufgefallen ist. Das Gutachten wurde ja etwas "herunterkomprimiert", damit es ins Forum passt. Ich haenge gleich mal die entsprechenden Bilder aus dem Originalgutachten an, auf denen man das wunderbar erkennen kann.
Wenn ich meine Laienhafte Meinung dazu abgeben duerfte: Man haette den Rahmen NICHT zum Abriss an dieser Stelle weit hinter dem Steuerrohr bringen koennen, denn vorher haette es das Steuerrohr selbst einfach abgefetzt. Warum das im Gutachten nicht erwaehnt ist, weiss ich nicht. Wie kann ich diesen Bruch OHNE auch nur die kleinste Lacksplitterung geschweige denn einen Riss an der Schweißnaht des Steuerrohres zustandegebracht haben? 
Entschuldigung, aber auch wenn ich den Gutachter ausgesucht habe - das Gutachten hat nach dieser Feststellung noch viel weniger Wert fuer mich, als ich vermutet hatte. Im Gegenteil...

EDIT:
Habe soeben nochmal mit dem Gutachter telefoniert und er meinte, dass das nur Lichtreflexe sein koennen. Angerissen ist an dieser Stelle nun wohl doch nichts, ich bekomme jedoch nochmal ein Bild davon zugeschickt.

@Filosofem,
das Gutachten ist nur auf gestern datiert, weil es nochmal geaendert wurde. So hat man beispielsweise die "abgerissenen Schaltzuege" korrigiert und die Qualitaet erhoeht, um es ins Forum stellen zu koennen. Ausserdem wurden meine persoenlichen Daten entfernt (ich haette nichts dagegen gehabt, wenn sie drin geblieben waeren aber als ich es erfuhr, war es schon geaendert worden, es geht ja um den Inhalt )


Nachfolgend moechte ich noch darum bitten, dass die mir unterstellte "Verbreitung von Unwahrheiten" doch bitte mit konkreten Beispielen belegt wird, denn sonst ist es tatsaechlich unfair.

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## zastafari (30. Mai 2006)

Sorry, rtc, auf den besseren Bildern sieht es nun nicht mehr nach Riss/Lackriss aus....ich denke doch ne falsche Fährte....

...dennoch bleibt die Diskrepanz bei Stauchung/ Riss am Unter- und Oberrohr....


----------



## Pikador (30. Mai 2006)

> @Dr.Faust Und man kann von keinem Hersteller erwarten, dass er jeden ihm suspekt erscheinenden Schaden blind übernimmt.



Wenn man aber einen *so* zerstörten Rahmen bekommt, dazu noch von einem 50kg Fahrer dann hätte ich zumindest erwartet dass der Rahmen *unverzüglich und gründlich* von einem unabhängigen Gutachter untersucht wird. 
Was ist wenn der Rahmen wirklich einen Materialfehler hat? Was ist wenn es noch mehr solche Zeitbomben durchs Land rollen?
Können die in Bocholt noch ruhig schlafen?
Auf jedem fall finde ich unverschämt von Rose-Versand dass es ein Gutachten erst nach so langer Zeit gemacht wurde. Und der Materialfehler ist bis Heute nicht ausgeschlossen!

Eine dicke Ohrfeige für jeden Red Bull Fahrer. Leider bin ich auch einer.




> @Dr.Faust"Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten."



GENAU!


Grüß.
Pikador


----------



## Many (30. Mai 2006)

Barney Gumble schrieb:
			
		

> Und registriert seit November 2003? Ein Widerspruch in sich selbst.






			
				Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist da der Widerspruch? Seit knapp 3 Jahren im Forum und seit einem halben Jahr an diesem Beitrag...
> Das ist das, was ich bezüglich der Qualität der Inhalte in diesem Beitrag meinte.




Tja keine weiteren Fragen..... 

Danke Dr. Faust

Ich wollte mit meinem Beitrag auch kein Recht oder Unrecht sprechen.
Das kann ich auch nicht.
Ich war weder dabei noch hab ich das technische Verständnis für eine nachträgliche Rekonstruktion.
Es war lediglich meine persönliche Sicht der Dinge und die ist auch sicherlich nicht objektiv.
Gruß Manfred


----------



## FloII (30. Mai 2006)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, rtc, auf den besseren Bildern sieht es nun nicht mehr nach Riss/Lackriss aus....ich denke doch ne falsche Fährte....



Am Unterrohr ist unten ein Riß erkennbar - ob nur im Lack allerdings nicht. Aber wie gesagt, es unterstreicht nur noch, daß bei dem Test des Gutachters, etwas anderes passiert ist, als bei rtc. 
Hingegen zeigen die Bilder von rtc deutlich, daß das, was ich als Gussets gesehen hab, nur ein Reflex ist. Also soweit von Seitens Rose alles OK. Bei diesem Gutachten "müssen" sie so reagieren. 
Bei der Kritik an dem Gutachten hier im Forum, sollte Rose allerdings - wenn sie so kulant sind, wie sie schreiben - auf jeden Fall ein Nachgutachten fertigen lassen, daß die offenen Fragen klärt. Denn so wie ich das sehe, sagt das Gutachten sehr viel aus, nur die eigentliche Fragestellung wird nicht beantwortet.

Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rtc (30. Mai 2006)

Naja, es ist sicherlich auch meine Schuld, dass das so lang dauerte. Ich hatte einfach ewig lang versucht, mich noch zu einigen, bin anschliessend selbst zu dem Gutachter gegangen. Der hat dann erstmal geschaut und nach einer Weile feststellen muessen, dass sich da so aus dem Stehgreif nichts sagen laesst, weil die Indizien fehlen. 
Dann wurde bei Rose ein neuer Rahmen angefragt und die Lieferung und das dann folgende Gutachten brauchten natuerlich auch ihre Zeit - verstaendlich.

@zastafari,
naja, auf den ersten Blick sah es wirklich sehr verdaechtig aus. Aber auch OK.

Ich werde nochmal versuchen den Mitarbeiter zu erreichen, der das Gutachten hier reingestellt hat.

Beste Gruesse und danke an alle,
André


----------



## Petz33 (30. Mai 2006)

FloII schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rahmen von rtc ist, soweit das auf seinen eigenen, doch recht guten Bildern zu erkennen ist, ohne erst groß verbogen zu sein sofort gebrochen.



Dann schau dir mal im Gutachten die Bilder 4-8 an. Wenn du das nicht "gross verbogen" nennst...ich finde das schon krass. Die Rohre sehen ja teilweise aus, als hätte man mit dem Hammer drauf gekloppt. Könnte als doch zuerst verbogen sein, oder?

Was man vielleicht auch noch bedenken sollte:
Die Tests im Labor sind immer nur künstlich. Was bei Belastung im Labor eventuell nur einknickt, kann in der Praxis, wenn der Fahrer leicht anders einschlägt doch wegbrechen. Wenn der Einschlag wirklich wie du auch vermutest leicht seitlich stattfand, dann wäre die Belastung nicht frontal wie beim Labor-Knick-rahmen gekommen. Möglich ist, dass dann auch der Testrahmen durchgebrochen wäre.

Die Labortests sollen und können ja nicht alles beweisen. es geht lediglich darum herauszufinden, ob die Rahmen im Allgemeinen in Ordnung sind und ob der Unfallverlauf so nachzuvollziehen ist...

Laut Gutachten ist das unverschuldete Brechen ja fast auszuschliessen. Ich denke einfach mal, der Gutachter und sein Team (war ja nicht nur eine Person die sich darüber Gedanken gemacht hat, sondern mehrere) haben wohl genug erfahrung um so einen Unfallschaden richtig zu deuten, auch wenn aus der Bruchstelle alleine nichts zu folgern ist.





> Übrigens: Gesten Abend hatte ich noch eines übersehen:
> Die Stauchung der Felge. Offensichtlich wurde die Unfallfelge nicht gerade, sondern zumindest leicht seitlich getroffen und verformt - sonst wäre sie nicht nach innen verbogen. Der Gutachter hat nur einen geraden Stoß überprüft. Warum?



welche winkel willst du denn alles testen? es gibt einfach zu viele Möglichkeiten, so dass man sich einfach an standardverfahren hält, mit einer gewissen Toleranz. Dass der schlag nur minimal seitlich gekommen ist, zeigen wohl die dellen sowie der Schlag der Felge. Ich denke mal, der Gutachter wusster besser als wir alle hier im forum, was er tat...



> Darüberhinaus sehe ich den Schaden an der Felge als völlig irrelevant für den Unfallhergang an. Was könnte passiert sein, wenn der Rahmen erst gebrochen ist und dann die Felge gegen den Pfosten geknallt ist.
> Theorie1: Die Gabel und der Rahmenrest knallten mitsamt der Felge "führerlos" gegen den Pfosten. Das Ergebnis wäre definitiv kleiner, als der entstandene Schaden.
> Theorie2. RTC hat sich noch verzweifelt an seinem Lenker festgeklammert. und ist mitsamt den oben genannten Teilen gegen den Pfosten geknallt.
> Geht man jetzt von einer schrägen Lasteinleitung aus. Also direkt vom Pfosten auf die Felge und nicht vom Pfosten über den Reifen auf die Felge ist ein Schaden wie dargestellt vorstellbar.
> ...



Zu deiner Theorie 1 hast du recht. Ich würde sogar weiter gehen: wäre der rahmen bereits vor dem Sturz gebrochen, wäre die Felge fast intakt, da sich einfach kein Moment aufbauen hätte können, der die felge schlimm verformt. selbst wenn er sich am lenker festgekrallt hätte, wäre das Rad "frei" geflogen, also vom Pfosten abgeprallt.

Zu deiner Theorie 2:
Die steht ja aber ganz klar im widerspruch mit den Fakten. wie kann der Schlag vom Pfosten direkt auf die Felge erfolgen (ohne reifen als Puffer), wenn er beidseitig auf der Felge zu sehen ist?
Entweder müsste er dann zweimal angeschlagen sein, oder er müsste ohne reifen unterwegs gewesen sein.
Beides schwer vorstellbar...

Ich kann nur noch ein mal betonen:
Der Gutachter weiss sicher schon, was er tat und warum er die felge untersucht hat.


der ganze Thread hat mich lange gewundert, da ich eigentlich auch nur positives von Rose gehört habe (freundeskreis, nicht zeitschriften). Um ehrlich zu sein, war ich empört und hätte rtc wohl auch zum anwalt geraten.
aber nach dem Gutachten hab ich das ganze Mal überdacht...

Hätte er es so gemacht wie der User mit BMC, "bin mit meinem nagelneuen bike abgeschmiert, totalschaden, ist da was zu machen?" hätte er meiner meinung nach sicher einen neuen Rahmen ziemlich günstig bekommen...

Petz


----------



## Petz33 (30. Mai 2006)

FloII schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Kritik an dem Gutachten hier im Forum, sollte Rose allerdings - wenn sie so kulant sind, wie sie schreiben - auf jeden Fall ein Nachgutachten fertigen lassen, daß die offenen Fragen klärt.



warum ein nachgutachten?
Sie waren ja bereits so kulant, einen zweiten rahmen zu  opfern. Und das Gutachten zu übernehmen?
(@rtc oder musstest du das bezahlen? steht ja dort: auftraggeber: rose)
Es wurde bei dem von rtc geforderten Gutachter durchgeführt, also sollte doch alles in Ordnung sein?

Klar, ein zweites Gutachten kann immer mal was neues bringen, aber glaubst du wirklich, dass das hier der Fall sein würde?


----------



## FloII (30. Mai 2006)

Petz33 schrieb:
			
		

> warum ein nachgutachten?
> Sie waren ja bereits so kulant, einen zweiten rahmen zu  opfern. Und das Gutachten zu übernehmen?
> (@rtc oder musstest du das bezahlen? steht ja dort: auftraggeber: rose)
> Es wurde bei dem von rtc geforderten Gutachter durchgeführt, also sollte doch alles in Ordnung sein?



Nein ist es eben nicht. Wie ich in meinen letzten Mails schrieb. Ich hab auch ausnahmsweise unter eine meiner Nachrichten meinen vollen Namen samt Berufsbezeichnung geschrieben, daß man ein bisserl ahnen kann, daß ich was von dem verstehe was ich schreib.
Drum nochmal ganz speziell für Dich: Das Gutachten ist unvollständig. Das Gutachten macht Aussagen, die für den Schaden nicht relevant sind. Ein Nachgutachten könnte diese berechtigten Zweifel aus der Welt räumen.

Begründung für diese Aussagen findest Du in meinen vorhergehenden Mails.

Florian


----------



## rtc (30. Mai 2006)

Ich musste das Gutachten nict bezahlen, richtig. Allerdings wuerde es nach deinen Ausfuehrungen auch ausreichen, wenn man einem durch Rahmenbruch Geschaedigten ein Gutachten ueber die Sicherheit von Treppengelaendern vorlegt. Nur weil der Hersteller irgendein Gutachten anfertigt, ist er noch laengst nicht aus dem Schneider. Mich wuerde bei manchen ernsthaft mal interessieren, was sie in meiner Lage tun wuerden...
Fakt ist, dass dieses Gutachten, so schoen es auch sein mag, nicht mein Problem behandelt: Materialfehler. Denn sonst haette ich wohl gar nicht erst angefangen mit dem ganzen Zeug. Der Grund dafuer ist nicht, dass ich einfach mal wissen wollte, was denn ein Gutachter zu RedBull Rahmen sagt...

"Die Labortests sollen und können ja nicht alles beweisen. es geht lediglich darum herauszufinden, ob die Rahmen im Allgemeinen in Ordnung sind und ob der Unfallverlauf so nachzuvollziehen ist..." 
Schoen, das hat er bewiesen. Ich Gratuliere Rose herzlich. Aber moechtest du mir allen ernstes klarmachen, dass Produktions/Materialfehler ausgeschlossen sind? Beim Herstellen einfachster Dinge (wie Zahnstocher oder Loeffel) kommt es zu Fehler, aber bei MTB-Rahmen - Ausgeschlossen!?

" Die Rohre sehen ja teilweise aus, als hätte man mit dem Hammer drauf gekloppt. Könnte als doch zuerst verbogen sein, oder?"
Ja Selbstverstaendlich hab ich mit dem Hammer draufgehauen. Macht doch jeder so, oder. Dazu kauft man sich sowas doch, um es nach 2 Wochen mit dem Hammer zu bearbeiten...
Im Ernst: Keines der "langen" Rohre, zeigt ueber einen laengeren Bereich Verbiegungen. Bei den Kurzen ist es schwer, einen Radius zu erkennen, eben weil sie so kurz sind.

Deinen Ausfuehrungen zu Tehorie2 kann ich nun wieder gar nicht folgen. Man stuerzt. Das Gewicht liegt nicht mehr auf dem Sattel/Tretlagergehaeuse sondern geht zum Grossteil auf die vorderen Bereiche ueber (das ist nicht so, als wuerde man in normaler Haltung ueber einen Bordstein fahren). Dass ein anschliessendes Aufprallen auf einem kantigen Gegenstand eine Delle in der Felge zur Folge hat, ist in meinen Augen logisch.

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## tafkars (30. Mai 2006)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie der Wandstärkenverlauf in den Rohren an rtc's Rahmen ist.
Der Gutachter sagt ja nur, 0.9mm an der Bruchstelle.

Wenn diese 0.9mm nun die dünnste Stelle sind, direkt davor (in Richtung Steuerrohr) die Wandung jedoch dicker wird, so _könnte_ in meinen Augen der Bruch sturzverschuldet sein.
Wenn das Rohr jedoch auf großer Länge Richtung Steuerrohr 0.9mm Wandstärke hat, frage ich mich doch, warum der Rahmen nicht näher Richtung Steuerrohr gebrochen ist (wie auch in dem Nachtest mit neuem Rahmen).
Eine Materialanalyse an rtc's Rahmen direkt an den Bruchstellen und an anderen (intakten) Stellen des Rahmens halte ich für zumindest sinnvoll!


----------



## zastafari (30. Mai 2006)

Petz33 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann schau dir mal im Gutachten die Bilder 4-8 an. Wenn du das nicht "gross verbogen" nennst...ich finde das schon krass. Die Rohre sehen ja teilweise aus, als hätte man mit dem Hammer drauf gekloppt.



Eben, und der Hammer müßte dementsprechend das andere Rahmenstück sein...doch hier ist keine Spur zu sehen! Also wird diese Stelle durch einen anderen Anprall deformiert worden sein.

Um die Felge derart zu beschädigen muß der Rahmen nicht heile gewesen sein. 
Der Anprall erfolgt seitlich in Schräglage, ca. 50-60°. Das heißt, auch das Steuerrohr hatte diesen Winkel, was nur möglich ist, wenn der Rahmen seitlich abgwinkelt zur Schubrichtung steht. Eine direkte frontale Krafteinleitung, wie im Test, ist unwahrscheinlich...

...oder rtc ist im Wheelie gegen den Pfosten gefahren....


----------



## Petz33 (30. Mai 2006)

@florian
Ja, mir ist das schon klar was du schreibst.
Ich hab auch nirgends geschrieben, dass das Gutachten irgendetwas beweist, oder?

@rtc
gehts noch?
Ich wollte dir mit dem Hmmer nichts unterstellen, allerdings sieht man auf den Bildern, dass die rohre oval sind, und an den breitesten stellen einen Knick vorhanden ist.
Mit "ohne verformung durchgebrochen" ist in meinen augen nichts.

Das Gutachten hat das gemacht, wozu es dient. ein Treppengeländer wurde ja zum Glück nicht untersucht.
Der Gutachter hat einfach den rahmen untersucht und versucht, den Unfallhergang zu rekonstruieren.

wenn du einen Materialfehler nachweisen willst, musst du nicht zum Gutachter gehen (hattest du den Punkt Materialfehler angesprochen? was sagte er dazu?), sondern wie dir vor ein paar wochen geraten wurde zu einem Materialprüfer (in der schweiz wäre eine teure adresse wohl die EMPA), am billigsten an eine Uni, gehen. Die sollten dann mit all ihren Scannern etc. rausfinden können, wie das Material gebrochen ist.

Aber ein Gutachter sollte meiner meinung nach aus seiner erfahrung wissen, wann es ein Materialfehler sein kann und wann nicht und dann die nötigen Prüfungen einleiten...

zu den Theorien:
du meinst wohl theorie 1, oder?
und selbst wenn du mit allen 4en dich am Lenker festgekrallt hättest, physikalisch gibt es einfach keine Möglichkeit, eine so derbe delle in deine Felge zu kriegen, wenn der Rahmen bereits gabrochen war. Die Delle kommt rein, weil das Rad nach hinten gedrückt wird, dies aber nicht möglich ist, da die gabel ja fest ist.
Ist der Rahmen aber bereits fast durch, ist kein Halt mehr für die gabel möglich und das Rad "gibt nach", also ist die krafteinwirkung vom Pfosten auf die Felge deutlich geringer...
Somit ist die Delle nach dem Bruch nicht logisch, davor allerdings schon (denn das ist genau die situation, die du oben beschreibst).
(ausserdem ist es der felge egal, ob dein Gewicht sich jetzt auf dem tretlager oder dem Lenker befindet, das spielt nicht die geringste Rolle. wichtig ist nur die Gesamtmasse, weswegen diese auch beim gutachten immer wieder angeführt wird.)

wenn du noch nachhaken willst, würd ich einfach mal tafkars Ansätze beim Gutachter nachfragen, resp. ihn auch mal fragen, was er von Materialgutachten hält in deinem Fall.

Petz


----------



## FloII (30. Mai 2006)

Petz33 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann schau dir mal im Gutachten die Bilder 4-8 an. Wenn du das nicht "gross verbogen" nennst...ich finde das schon krass. Die Rohre sehen ja teilweise aus, als hätte man mit dem Hammer drauf gekloppt. Könnte als doch zuerst verbogen sein, oder?



Die Bruchstelle bei Andre sieht anders aus als die vom Gutachter verursachte Biegung. Was bei Andre wie mit dem Hammer draufgekloppt ausschaut stammt unter Umständen vom Aufschlag nach dem Bruch. 
Ich hatte den Rahmen nie in der Hand, also könnte es auch anders sein.
Abere merkst Du was. Du schreibst "könnte", ich schreib "könnte". Ist so ein "könnte" nun ein gerichtlich verwertbarer Beweis? Denk dran, der Hersteller ist in der Nachweispflicht, nicht Andre.



			
				Petz33 schrieb:
			
		

> Was man vielleicht auch noch bedenken sollte:
> Die Tests im Labor sind immer nur künstlich. Was bei Belastung im Labor eventuell nur einknickt, kann in der Praxis, wenn der Fahrer leicht anders einschlägt doch wegbrechen. Wenn der Einschlag wirklich wie du auch vermutest leicht seitlich stattfand, dann wäre die Belastung nicht frontal wie beim Labor-Knick-rahmen gekommen. Möglich ist, dass dann auch der Testrahmen durchgebrochen wäre.



Möglich, könnte sein .... siehe oben. Ich sag ja gar nicht mit Bestimmtheit, daß Andre Recht hat. Aber ich seh keinen Nachweis, daß er unrecht hat.




			
				Petz33 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Labortests sollen und können ja nicht alles beweisen. es geht lediglich darum herauszufinden, ob die Rahmen im Allgemeinen in Ordnung sind und ob der Unfallverlauf so nachzuvollziehen ist...



Das seh ich etwas anders. Richtig, der Labortest hat bewiesen, daß die Rahmen den Tests von DIN Certco Stand halten. Das heißt, es ist davon auszugehen, daß die Rahmen im Allgemeinen in Ordnung sind. Das war aber dummerweise nicht zu beweisen. Zu beweisen war, ob der Rahmen von Andre in Ordnung war. Du kannst doch nicht einen Apfel nehmen und sagen, der Apfel schmeckt, dann muß der andere Apfel auch schmecken. Im zweiten Apfel kann ein Wurm drinnen sein, er kann angeschimmelt sein etc. 



			
				Petz33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke einfach mal, der Gutachter und sein Team (war ja nicht nur eine Person die sich darüber Gedanken gemacht hat, sondern mehrere) haben wohl genug erfahrung um so einen Unfallschaden richtig zu deuten, auch wenn aus der Bruchstelle alleine nichts zu folgern ist.



Warum sehen so viele Gutachter eigentlich als quasi heilige Personen an, die keine Fehler machen. Geil, ich nenn mich jetzt auch Gutachter: Ich bin Maschinenbauing., ich bin sogar Prüftechniker. Ich arbeite in der Fahrradbranche. Ich darf das.
Nein, wir Profis sind einfach auch nicht frei von Fehlern. Und dieses Gutachten wäre nicht das erste, das falsch oder unvollständig wäre. ICh behaupte es ist unvollständig.
Die Bruchstelle ist genau so ein Thema, komischerweise schreibt der Gutachte keinen Ton dazu.




			
				Petz33 schrieb:
			
		

> welche winkel willst du denn alles testen? es gibt einfach zu viele Möglichkeiten, so dass man sich einfach an standardverfahren hält, mit einer gewissen Toleranz. Dass der schlag nur minimal seitlich gekommen ist, zeigen wohl die dellen sowie der Schlag der Felge.



Der Gutachter hat mehrfach auf die Felge Kräfte einwirken lassen. Nie hat er das Bild hinbekommen, das Andre hinbekommen hat. Wenn ich das Gutachten richtig gelesen hab, hat er immer nur senkrecht auf die Felge eine Kraft einwirken lassen. Ist die Kraft schräg bekommt ein Felgenhorn mehr Kraft als das andere ab. Es verbiegt sich stärker. Somit wäre der Schaden begründbar ohne daß man unheimlich große Kräfte einwirken lassen muß.
Warum hat der Gutachter die Felge nicht einmal schräg eingespannt, wo der Schaden doch auf eine derartige Belastung tippen lässt?






			
				Petz33 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu deiner Theorie 2:
> Die steht ja aber ganz klar im widerspruch mit den Fakten. wie kann der Schlag vom Pfosten direkt auf die Felge erfolgen (ohne reifen als Puffer), wenn er beidseitig auf der Felge zu sehen ist?
> Entweder müsste er dann zweimal angeschlagen sein, oder er müsste ohne reifen unterwegs gewesen sein.
> Beides schwer vorstellbar...



Dann laß von mir aus auch etwas Reifen dazwischen gewesen sein. Der Reifen wird verformt und bis zum Felgenhorn druchgedrückt. Die eine Seite trifft voll auf den Pfosten, die andere nur zum Teil. Vielleicht war der Reifen auch wenig, oder auch zu wenig aufgepumpt.






			
				Petz33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nur noch ein mal betonen:
> Der Gutachter weiss sicher schon, was er tat und warum er die felge untersucht hat.



Dann werde ich nocheinmal betonen: Viele Fehlurteile von Gerichten basieren auf fehlerhaften Gutachten. Diese passieren, denn irren ist menschlich. Nur weil einer ein Gutachter ist, ist er nicht Fehlerfrei.
Ich geh sogar noch weiter: Nur weil einer Gutachter ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, daß er mehr von der Materie weiß als ein anderer "Fachmann" und als soeiner behaupte ich mich bezeichnen zu können. 

Also ich bleibe dabei: Es fehlt mindestens ein Materialgutachten, das nachweist, daß beide Rahmen strukturell identisch sind.
Es fehlt die Überlegung, wie der Schaden, so wie er sich darstellt zustande gekommen sein könnte. Welche Kräfte müssen gewirkt haben und ist das Vorstellbar. Sprich, passen die Verletzungen von Andre zu dem dargestellten Unfallhergang.

Angenommen, er hätte einen Drop aus 5 Metern Höhe gemacht, wäre zu "blöd" zum richtg landen gewesen und hätte dabei den Rahmen ruiniert. Auch das können wir bislang ja nicht ausschließen.
Passen dann die Verletzungen dazu oder müsste er dann nicht eine gebrochene Wirbelsäule haben o.Ä. - ich bin kein Mediziner.

Ach ja, gugg mal in die aktuelle Rad-Markt. Da wird genau unser Gutachter hier von einem anderen Fachmann mit Hilfe eines Gegengutachtens massiv angegriffen. 


Florian


----------



## supasini (30. Mai 2006)

Interessiert verfolge ich diese Diskussion auch schon seit Monaten. 
Mir scheint es so, als hätten wir es hier nicht primär mit einem technischen als vielmehr mit einem *Kommunikationsproblem *zu tun. "Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es heraus": ich habe mit einigen Reklas (zwei Rahmenbrüche und diverses andere, alles bei Canyon) durchweg gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich glaube aber, dass lag auch daran, dass ich betont freundlich und verbindlich aufgetreten bin.
Die Firma Rose kann an dem Vorgehen kein Interesse gehabt haben, marktwirtschaftlich ist das Unsinn, für den Preis hätten die drei Rahmen (oder mehr) als Rekla-Ersatz rausgeben können. Nur warum machen die das nicht? - da hat es aus meiner Sicht ein Verhalten gegeben, was dazu führte, dass die Firma Rose "bockig" geworden ist nach dem Motto: "mit uns nicht, egal, was das jetzt kostet!". 
Schade für alle Beteiligten, kein neuer Rahmen für RTC, Imageschaden für Rose.
Wenn so was nochmal vorkommt biete ich mich hiermit preisgünstig als Mediator an, dann kriegen wir das hin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rtc (30. Mai 2006)

Das sollte kein Angriff sein, sondern lediglich ein ironischer "Hinweis" .

Also zuerstmal zu dem Materialgutachten. Ich hatte mir soetwas eigentlich auch gewuenscht, der Gutachter meinte dazu allerdings, dass fuer so etwas zu viele Spuren durch das Anstoßen der Teile an Hindernisse zerstoert worden sind. So entstand z.B. diese maechtige Delle an der Unterseite UR ja offensichtlich erst, als es bereits 2 Rahmen waren, denn am Vorderteil ist davon nichts zu sehen.

Zu den Theorien: 
Nein, ich meine ganz sicher die zweite. Ich glaube du hast an dieser Stelle ein etwas anderes Bild im Kopf. Naemlich, dass ich mich am Lenker festkralle, waehrend ich auf einem noch intakten Rad sitze und dann stuerze.

So war das nicht gemeint, sondern so, wie ich es in meinem ersten Brief an Rose schon beschrieb: Der Rahmen bricht, ich stuerze zwangslaeufig und aufgrund des fehlenden Halts hinten (der Sattel mag ja nicht mehr so recht waagerecht bleiben) verlagert sich mein Gewicht nach vorne gen Lenkereinheit. Wenn ich mit diesem Gewicht nun an den Pfosten knalle und dabei noch das Glueck habe, dass Ich die Kante genau mit der Stelle des Reifens treffe, die senkrecht unter dem Lenker steht oder auch einfach in einem spitzeren Winkel gegen den Pfosten schlage, so kann sich das Rad aus dieser Stellung nicht "herausdrehen" sondern bleibt starr stehen und verformt sich. Das ist uebrigens der Grund, warum ein Ball nicht einfach von allein losrollt, wenn man ihn auf eine waagerechte Unterlage legt (nur dass es bei diesem eben in alle Richtungen zutrifft).

Die Gesamtmasse ist einerseits natuerlich ausschlaggebend fuer die Energien, Zustimmung. Allerdings sollte man auch den Richtungsvektor betrachten und dieser kann nur entweder nach vorn ueber den Lenker zeigen oder beim Auftreffen am Pfosten eben eher in Richtung Nabe (in Richtung, nicht senkrecht nach unten). Wenn ich aufgrund von Traegheit nahezu waagerecht ueber den Lenker abpfeife, dann sollte der Felge das herzlich egal sein. Zeigt der Vektor allerdings vom Lenker durch die Nabe und Felge direkt auf die Kante, dann schauts schlecht fuer die Felge aus. Allerdings kann es ja dann nicht mehr sein dass ich einfach "gegen eine Wand" gefahren bin, denn dann saehe die Richtung wieder anders aus (denn er wuerde wie oben eher senkrecht durch die Wand verlaufen).

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## FloII (30. Mai 2006)

rtc schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mit diesem Gewicht nun an den Pfosten knalle und dabei noch das Glueck habe, dass Ich die Kante genau mit der Stelle des Reifens treffe, die senkrecht unter dem Lenker steht oder auch einfach in einem spitzeren Winkel gegen den Pfosten schlage, so kann sich das Rad aus dieser Stellung nicht "herausdrehen" sondern bleibt starr stehen und verformt sich.



Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß man in so einem Moment sich intensiv in der Bremse festkrallt und auch damit das Rad am Wegdrehen gehindert wird.
Das würde auf jedenfall mal heißen, die Bremse ist gut  

Florian


----------



## Ge!st (30. Mai 2006)

Wenn man die Diskussion hier verfolgt, dann ist bis jetzt nur eines absolut sicher: das ist Worstcase für das Image der Firma Rose. 

Heute sollte eigentlich jede Firma/Unternehmen/Hersteller wissen, was für  Auswirkungen im heutigen Kommunikationszeitalter ein solcher Fall haben kann.

Ein gutes Image aufzubauen, das kostet Zeit und Geld, aber seine guten Ruf zu verspielen geht dagegen schnell. Egal wie so eine Fall ausgeht, es bleibt am Ende immer was Negatives hängen.

Ich habe als Redakteur oft mit PR-Leuten oder Agenturen zutun und kann bei dem Verhalten der Firma Rose nur den Kopfschütteln.


----------



## FloII (30. Mai 2006)

Wir können uns jetzt hier ewig hin und herstreiten. 
Die einen sagen, Rose hat recht.
Die anderen rtc hat recht.
Die dritten sagen der Gutachter hat unrecht etc.

Fakt ist, es herrschen erhebliche Zweifel an der Darstellung des Gutachters. Momentan, wäre ich Richter würde ich zu Gunsten von rtc entscheiden, da Rose in der Nachweispflicht ist und ich deren Nachweis nicht als gegeben ansehe.

Florian


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. Mai 2006)

Ge!st schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man die Diskussion hier verfolgt, dann ist bis jetzt nur eines absolut sicher: das ist Worstcase für das Image der Firma Rose.
> 
> Heute sollte eigentlich jede Firma/Unternehmen/Hersteller wissen, was für  Auswirkungen im heutigen Kommunikationszeitalter ein solcher Fall haben kann.
> 
> ...


Kann deine Einschätzung absolut nicht nachvollziehen.

Es ist sicher ein Unterschied in der Abwicklung, ob es sich um einen Rahmen handelt, der (an)gerissen ist ohne Fremdeinwirkung oder einen Rahmen, der offensichtlich in ein Sturzgeschehen verwickelt war.

Was soll Rose denn machen?? "Oops, ja, die reißen ab und zu, hier haste 'nen neuen"???? Das wäre nun wohl eine schon existenzbedrohende Variante der Kulanz, insbesondere, da die passenden Kommentare "...würde mir trotzdem kein Teil mehr von denen holen..." etc nicht lange auf sich warten ließen.

Das besserwisserische Ablehnen eines Gutachtens kann's ja nun auch wirklich nicht sein.

Ich entnehme der Diskussion eigentlich eher, dass Rose sehr ernsthaft interessiert ist, vernünftige und sichere Produkte zu vertreiben und ein Scandium-Rahmen ein Objekt meiner Begierde sein könnte.

Fahr doch mal mit 'nem neuen Golf gegen den Baum "...da hat die Lenkung geklemmt..." und warte ab, ob VW dir sofort 'nen neuen hinstellt mit einem kleinen Begleitschreiben, in dem man sich für die Unanehmlichkeiten entschuldigt...Weltfremd.

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## rose versand (30. Mai 2006)

Einige der letzten Beschreibungen treffen es ganz gut. Sollen wir als Belohnung für die vielen netten Kommentare jetzt auch noch Geschenke verteilen (zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt würde das sowieso nichts mehr ändern)? Wie schon gesagt, mit etwas mehr Geschick wäre das bestimmt anders gelaufen. Da wir es schon so sehen, dass rtc die Diskussion gerne immer wieder anheizt (wie gerade erst mit dem vermeintlichen Riss an der Schweißnaht, auch das müsste er eigentlich besser wissen), werden wir das Kommunikationsproblem in diesem Fall leider wohl nicht mehr lösen können (Vermittler brauchen wir zum Glück meist nicht, eigentlich sind wir ja auch ganz nett und kommen gut zurecht; trotzdem Danke für das Angebot!). 

Zum Glück können wir nach wie vor ruhig schlafen, da die Qualität unserer Rahmen wohl etwas unterschätzt wird. Wir investieren viel in die Entwicklung, die Materialien und die Produktion der Rahmen. Natürlich kann man Produktions- oder Materialfehler trotz aller Sorgfalt nicht generell ausschliessen. Hier ist das aber ganz klar nicht der Fall. Auch der nachträglich getestete Rahmen verhält sich ähnlich wie der Unfallrahmen. Dass der Rahmen ab einer bestimmten Belastung bricht, sollte klar sein, irgendwo muß die Energie ja hin. Der Test belegt, dass die Rahmen dieser Serie die geforderte Norm mehr als deutlich einhalten. Dass die Unfallsituation nicht 1:1 im Labor nachgestellt werden kann, sollte einleuchten. Die Herleitung des Gutachters kommt dem tatsächlichen Geschehen vermutlich sehr nahe. Wir versuchen mal, aufgrund der vielen Detailfragen noch eine zusätzliche Stellungnahme des Gutachters zu bekommen und werden auch diese gerne zur Verfügung stellen.

Ergänzend anliegend noch mal zwei Bilder (einmal vom Unfallrahmen und einmal vom nachträglich getesten Rahmen), die Details zum Gusset zeigen (identisch). 

Hoffentlich konnten wir für den einen oder anderen etwas zur Aufklärung beitragen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. Mai 2006)

Ich bin etwas gespalten mit meiner Meinung. Das Druckmittel "Internet" gegen eine Firma ist sicherlich ein gutes, jedoch sollte man da schon vorsichtig sein. In gewisser Weise finde ich es von der Firma Rose gut, daß sie sich nicht einschüchtern lassen - die Tests beweisen wie gut die Rahmen wirklich sind! Außerdem ist ein Ruf schnell ruiniert, darüber regt sich die Firma Rosa eigentlich garnicht wirklich auf... Warum sollte denn ausnahmslos immer der Verkäufer bei nicht eindeutig beweisbaren Problemen geradestehen? Klar, Kundenbindungsmaßnahmen etc....und in gewisser Weise muß die Beweislast natürlich beim Verkäufer oder Hersteller liegen, wo kommen wir denn da sonst hin! Das ist alles schön und gut - und damit hat man denke ich auch kein Problem. Aber: wenn gegen mich als Firma seitenweise Threads geführt werden, naja, dann überleg ich mir das mit der Kulanz auch zweimal. Ein Ruf ist schnell dahin....

Ich kann beide Seiten gut verstehen, die Vorgehensweise im Forum finde ich trotzdem "dämlich" vom Kunden. Wozu alles in der Öffentlichkeit austragen? Was hat man als Kunde davon?

So, ich möchte keine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten, just my 2 cents....


----------



## BennyJ (30. Mai 2006)

FloII schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geh sogar noch weiter: Nur weil einer Gutachter ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, daß er mehr von der Materie weiß als ein anderer "Fachmann" und als soeiner behaupte ich mich bezeichnen zu können.



Damit hast du dich für die weitere Diskussion doch sowieso disqualifiziert. Wenn man hier etwas zwischen den Zeilen liest, erkennt man, dass du vermutlich irgendein "Besserwisser" bist, der meint, hier im Forum seine "fachmännischen" Kenntnisse zur Schau stellen und daher alles bestreiten zu müssen, was ein Gutachter ermittelt hat. Im Gegensatz zur dir hat der Gutachter das Rad da gehabt, eingehend überprüft und stützt seine Thesen nicht auf irgendwelche schlechtaufgelösten Fotos und frustrierte Aussagen in Threads. Der andere Scandiumrahmen hat die Anforderungen laut Gutachten übererfüllt, was sogar auf eine besonders hohe  Fertigungsgüte schließen lässt. Drehen wir es also doch mal um: Erkläre als "Fachmann" doch bitte mal, wie ein einzelner Rahmen einer anscheinend hochqualitativen Serie ein solch dramatisches Materialproblem aufweisen kann, dass er "einfach so" unter einer leichten Person zusammenbricht. Im Gutachten wird eine solche Variante als nahzu unmöglich bezeichnet, aber eventuell kannst du ja für Aufklärung sorgen, bin echt gespannt. Vielleicht hätte der Gutachter besser gleich mal bei dir nachfragen sollen, meinst du nicht?


----------



## zastafari (30. Mai 2006)

Sorry, liebe Roses, das mit dem Riss - nur eine Vermutung -  kam von mir....und wurde von mir und auch rtc korrigiert - kein Grund pampig nachzukarten!

Das Forum ist wie ein Stammtisch, auch da sitzen manchmal zwei mit verschiedenen Meinungen gegenüber - und der Rest beteiligt sich an der Diskussion. Da fällt mal das eine oder andere Wort und wird auch von anderen wieder klargestellt....

...aber einen - vielleicht zu Recht zweifelnden Kunden - derart abzustrafen halte ich nicht für fair. Gerade die nochmals eingestellten Bilder zeigen doch ein gänzlich anderes Bruchbild. Warum???

Gerade das Gutachten sagt aus, daß unter normalen Umständen bei einem Frontalcrash eurer Fasson der Rahmen nicht bricht, sondern nur einknickt...wieso ist er gebrochen?? Zumal die Einleitung der Kräfte niemals derart ideal war wie im Experiment und somit die Kraft im fraglichen Bereich  reduziert war?? 

Apropos: Die Felgenflanke soll beidseitig beschädigt sein, habt ihr ein Bild der anderen Seite (oder hab ich es übersehen?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## perponche (30. Mai 2006)

GrazerTourer schrieb:
			
		

> ... Warum sollte denn ausnahmslos immer der Verkäufer bei nicht eindeutig beweisbaren Problemen geradestehen? ...Kulanz...


Weil es so im Gesetz steht, § 476 BGB, "innerhalb von sechs Monaten nach Gefahrübergang". Und mit Kulanz hat das ganze überhaupt nichts zu tun. Unter Kulanz versteht man ein freiwilliges überpflichtmäßiges Entgegenkommen. Es als "kulant" zu bezeichnen, wenn sich ein Teinehmer am Rechtsverkehr an die bestehenden Gesetze hält, soweit sind wir hier glücklicherweise noch nicht.


----------



## rtc (30. Mai 2006)

Hm, nun gut...

Dann macht doch bitte mal Vorschlaege, wie man das anders haette angehen sollen.

Ich hab in jedem einzelnen Punkt die Wahrheit gesagt/geschrieben (auch in den Briefen), habe immer wieder versucht eine sinnvolle Kommunikation aufzubauen. Das gleiche versuchte sogar mein Anwalt durch ein Telefonat. Ich habe mit Herrn Erwin Rose persoenlich gesprochen und er sagte woertlich, dass wahrscheinlich "das gleiche gemacht" haette. 

Leute, was soll ich denn noch machen? Erwartet ihr ein Dankschreiben von mir oder was soll ich tun??

Ihr muesst doch selbst einsehen, dass dieses Gutachten am Thema vorbei ging. Dass das passieren wird, habe ich Herrn Rose schon bei unserem Telefonat VOR dem Gutachten gesagt - er wollte es nicht hoeren und sagte "lassen Sie uns nun erstmal das Gutachten machen". Der getestete Rahmen ist Ok, das will ich euch nicht absprechen, aber was macht euch so sicher, dass bei meinem kein Materialfehler vorgelegen haben kann, dass ihr behaupten koennt: "Hier ist das aber ganz klar nicht der Fall"?

Ich bin immer wieder gern bereit fuer vernuenftige Kommunikation (habe sogar vorhin versucht, Herrn Heckrath-Rose anzurufen, konnte ihn jedoch leider noch nicht erreichen), doch wie soll ich das anstellen, wenn ich immer wieder das Argument vorgeworfen bekomme, dass ein Materialfehler absolut nicht sein kann? Ihr duerft hier gern alle Briefe, die ihr von mir bekommen habt, veroeffentlichen, ich habe nichts dagegen. Aber ich habe bereits alles offengelegt, mehr kann ich auch nicht machen.
Entgegen eurer Aussage, man koenne nun nichts mehr aendern, kann ich nur sagen, dass ich nicht besonders nachtragend bin, aber ihr habt mir nicht eine einzige noch so kleine Chance gelassen. Das muesst ihr auch auch eingestehen, wenn ihr ehrlich seid. Mir wurde von anfang an vorgeworfen, dass das einfach nicht sein kann und auch der Gutachter kam ja anfangs zum Schluss, dass man keine der beiden Versionen so einfach bestaetigen koenne.

Die Unfallsituation kann nicht zu 100% realitaetsgetreu im Labor nachgestellt werden, auch dem stimme ich zu. Aber wenn dies schon der Fall ist, wie kann ich die Ergebnisse, die dabei herauskommen, als derart ultimativ auffassen? Fuer mich bleibt es einleuchtend, dass die Felge sich bei schraegem aufkommen mehr verformen wird, als bei senkrecht wirkender Kraft. 

Zuletzt moechte ich nur noch anmerken, dass ich hier keinesfalls etwas anheizen moechte, was irgendjemandem schadet. Ich will eine vernuenftige Loesung und es ist auch nicht mein Ziel, Kunden von euch wegzulocken, sonst haette ich mich auch einfach an den Boykottaufrufen beteiligen koennen (auch wenn mich damit selbst doch etwas in Gefahr gebracht haette). Wenn wirklich Unwillen besteht, hier einen Kompromiss zu finden, dann geht dieser nicht von mir aus!
Ich war bis zu diesem Ereignis selbst total ueberzeugt von euch, nachdem bis dato alles so gut funktioniert hatte (Umtausch der Schuhe, Umtausch des Vorbaus, mehrmaliger Umtausch des Daempfers am CC-400 mit dem ich im uebrigens sehr zufrieden war). Ich habe daher einfach darueber hinweggesehen, dass ich etwas laenger als sonst gewohnt auf das Rad gewartet habe. Meint ihr ich haette Freudenspruengen gemacht, als mir meine Eltern berichtet haben, dass euer Mechaniker angerufen und mitgeteilt hat, ich sei an allem schuld gewesen - zweifelsfrei? Ich hatte noch immer mit einem Irrtum gerechnet, denn sowas haette ich von euch einfach nicht erwartet.
Die Sache mit dem Riss habe ich rechtzeitig richtig gestellt und bin mir auch nicht im Klaren darueber, warum ich das haette besser wissen muessen (denn sonst haett ich kaum nochmal beim Gutachter angerufen). Dafuer kann ich mich nur entschuldigen, mein Fehler.

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## FloII (30. Mai 2006)

Zastafari, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.



			
				zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade das Gutachten sagt aus, daß unter normalen Umständen bei einem Frontalcrash eurer Fasson der Rahmen nicht bricht, sondern nur einknickt...wieso ist er gebrochen??



Genau das ist der noch offene Punkt. Die letzten Fotos zeigen deutlich das Bruch und Knickstelle identisch sind - danke für die Bilder, die haben bei mir eine menge Zweifel ausgeräumt. Da ist die Warscheinlichkeit schon hoch, daß keine lokalen Fehler zu dem Bruch geführt haben.
Was aber noch unklar ist, ob nicht der komplette Rahmen einen "Materialfehler" hatte und deswegen gebrochen ist. Materialfehler in Anführungszeichen deshalb, weil ich an einen Härtefehler denke. Das ist die einfachste Möglichkeit, beim ganzen Rahmen etwas falsch zu machen. Schnell hat man mal die Temperatur nicht ganz erwischt und schon hat man eine falsche Härte erreicht.

Ansonsten fand ich Andre's Verhalten nicht sonderlich agressiv und anheizend - zumindest nicht hier im Forum. Da gab es ne Menge Leute, die zum Boykott aufgerufen haben etc. 

Ich kann zwar nachvollziehen, daß man als Firma Rose nicht jeder "Verarsche" nachkommen will. Ich denke das kommt doch sehr häufig vor, daß ein Kunde einfach mal auf gut Glück behauptet, daß ein Schaden ganz plötzlich und unvermittelt eingetreten ist. Daß man hier erst mal skeptisch ist, ist in meinen Augen legitim. 
Es ist auch legitim, daß Andre sich an jeden Strohhalm klammert, der sich ihm bietet. Es geht für ihn um viel Geld.


Florian - ein ansonsten immer zufriedener Kunde bei Rose.


----------



## cos75 (30. Mai 2006)

Ohne jetzt den ganzen Thread durchgelesen zu haben ist die Sache doch eigentlich ganz einfach:

-Kunde behauptet Rahmen ist einfach so gebrochen.
-Gutachten kann nicht 100% ausschliessen, dass der Rahmen einfach so gebrochen ist.

Das Gutachten kann also die Version vom Kunden nicht wiederlegen, somit würde der Kunde doch vor einem Gericht recht bekommen  

Außerdem würde ich auch gerne wissen, warum rose behauptet, ein Materialfehler wäre beim Kundenrahmen ganz sicher ausgeschlossen. Gibt es noch ein anderes Gutachten, das wir nicht kennen ? Oder wo soll das in dem veröffentlichen Gutachten stehen ?


----------



## pongi (30. Mai 2006)

mich wundert es das die firma rose oben zu gibt das es (verständlicherweise) immer wieder mal zu materialfehler kommen kann. ist ja ansich nichts ungewöhnliches, kommt immer und überall vor. die natur ist leider (?) nicht perfekt.
aber warum wird in diesem fall dann so kategorisch ein material/verarbeitungsfehler ausgeschlossen? so wie ich das sehe wurde das ja nicht untersucht und kann deswegen weder ausgeschlossen noch bestätig werden.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (30. Mai 2006)

Die Frage ist doch ob überhaupt ein Rahmen ohne gezielte Fremdeinwirkung so zerreissen kann wie der von rtc, das habe ich persönlich noch nie gesehen ausser auf diesem Bild. Ich finde es schlecht das sich Rose wegen so einem niedrigen STreitwert quer stellt aber wenn ich Hersteller wäre würde mir dieses Schadbild auch sehr "verdächtig" vorkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zastafari (30. Mai 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist doch ob überhaupt ein Rahmen ohne gezielte Fremdeinwirkung so zerreissen kann wie der von rtc, das habe ich persönlich noch nie gesehen ausser auf diesem Bild. Ich finde es schlecht das sich Rose wegen so einem niedrigen STreitwert quer stellt aber wenn ich Hersteller wäre würde mir dieses Schadbild auch sehr "verdächtig" vorkommen.



Er kann, glaub mir, er kann.....

...und das sieht rtc's Schadenbild ähnlicher als die Verformung bei der Testbelastung....


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. Mai 2006)

perponche schrieb:
			
		

> Weil es so im Gesetz steht, § 476 BGB, "innerhalb von sechs Monaten nach Gefahrübergang". Und mit Kulanz hat das ganze überhaupt nichts zu tun. Unter Kulanz versteht man ein freiwilliges überpflichtmäßiges Entgegenkommen. Es als "kulant" zu bezeichnen, wenn sich ein Teinehmer am Rechtsverkehr an die bestehenden Gesetze hält, soweit sind wir hier glücklicherweise noch nicht.



Wenn du weiterliest dann merkst du, daß ich etwas anderes auch dazugeschrieben habe 

Klar, das Gesetz ist so - Gott sei Dank! Ich sage auch nicht daß die Firma Rose nicht einach einen neuen Rahmen liefern sollte -> jedoch mit Vorsicht ist das schon zu genießen. Im Internetzeitalter pochen dann massig Leute auf einen Rahmentausch die ihre Bikes fahrlässig geschrottet haben indem sie öffentlich Druck machen usw... In diesem Fall glaube ich auch, daß rtc nicht das Blaue vom Himmel lügt. Er geht das eh noch relativ professionell an - ich würd's halt nicht so öffentlich machen!

Solche Sachen gehören nciht in die Öffentlich, zumindest nicht in diesem Ausmaß, finde ich.

Wenn es ein Materialfehler sein sollte, na dann wird ma das bestimmt auch irgendwie nachweisen können (da gibt es doch bestimmt Verfahren dafür). Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, also kein Materialfehler vorherrschen, dann hat der Händler wohl ausnahmsweise Recht. Andernfalls wird der Händler den Rahmen ersetzen. Und ich bin mir sicher daß Rose daraus weitere Aktivitäten ableiten würde - sie wirken doch sehr bemüht und interessiert. Finde ich top!

Ich hoffe für den rtc daß er noch zu seinem Rahmen kommt und Rose ihren (glaube ich) zu unrecht verhunzten Ruf wieder bekommt.


----------



## cos75 (30. Mai 2006)

KaschmirKönig schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist doch ob überhaupt ein Rahmen ohne gezielte Fremdeinwirkung so zerreissen kann wie der von rtc, das habe ich persönlich noch nie gesehen ausser auf diesem Bild.



Wenn ein Materialfehler vorliegt, warum nicht ?


----------



## Dr. Faust (30. Mai 2006)

So:
@#606
Man kann auch schon bei 1 km/h oder weniger Tod sein, aber darum geht es nicht, sondern warum ist der Rahmen einfach glatt durchgebrochen.
Der Rahmen ist nicht einfach glatt durchgebrochen. Er ist ausgefranst und zerbeult unter evt. Einwirkung mehrer hundert Nm.
Ich sehe da einfach unbeantwortete Fragen, auf die das Gutachten keine Antwort liefert z.B. haben nach dem Gutachten die angenommenen 15 hm/h gereicht, das der Rahmen durchbricht, die Gabel scheint das Ganze allerdings umbeschadet überstanden zu haben, oder hat sich diese verzogen? Die Felge hat, bis auf die kleine seitliche Delle auch kaum etwas abbekommen. Nur der Rahmen hat nicht Standgehalten. 
Die Gabel hatte bei diesem hypothetischen Szenario einen ganz anderen Winkel, Kraftfluss und ist eine Federgabel, kann also in gewisse Bereiche noch mitgehen und so die Energie umwandeln.
Ein MB-Rahmen muss einfach ein bisschen was aushalten können, da es wohl auf der Hand liegt, das man mit einem MB im Gelände fährt und da gibt es auch mal Schlaglöcher usw. den man nicht mehr ausweichen kann. Wenn MB-Rahmen in der Regel das nicht aushalten würden, dann hätten die Krankenhäuser viel Arbeit.
Wenn ich fahre, egal ob mit dem Bike oder dem Auto kommen die Schlaglöcher meist von unten. Dafür sind diese Fahrzeuge ausgelegt. Auch ein Auto wird stark deformiert, wenn du mit 15 km/h gegen eine Wand fährst. Ich denke, auch ein Totalschaden lässt sich so erreichen, wenn der Fahrzeugrahmen sich verzieht. Brechen wird er nicht, er wiegt aber auch ein paar hundert Kilogramm mehr und ist nicht auf Leichtbau ausgelegt.
@#607
Nein, Du siehst das falsch. Ein Rahmen hat bei einer Überlast einzuknicken, wie es bei dem Musterrahmen von Rose auch passiert ist. Bricht er, dann ist er zu spröde.
Sagen wir, er knickt bis Wert x. Ab überschreiten von x bricht er.
Die Stauchung der Felge. Offensichtlich wurde die Unfallfelge nicht gerade, sondern zumindest leicht seitlich getroffen und verformt - sonst wäre sie nicht nach innen verbogen. Der Gutachter hat nur einen geraden Stoß überprüft. Warum?
Wohin soll sich die Felge denn deiner Meinung nach verformen? Irgendwohin muss sie ja weichen, wenn es zu viel wird. Aber du hast Recht, man sollte alle mögliche Winkelmaße austesten. In Halbwinkelschritten und von jeder Messung natürlich ausreichend viele, damit es statistisch relevant ist...
Darüberhinaus sehe ich den Schaden an der Felge als völlig irrelevant für den Unfallhergang an.
Einfach nur nein. Sie stellt hier das Hauptargument dar, dass sich der Unfall evt. auch anders ereignet haben könnte.
@#624
Um die Felge derart zu beschädigen muß der Rahmen nicht heile gewesen sein. 
Der Anprall erfolgt seitlich in Schräglage, ca. 50-60°. Das heißt, auch das Steuerrohr hatte diesen Winkel, was nur möglich ist, wenn der Rahmen seitlich abgwinkelt zur Schubrichtung steht. Eine direkte frontale Krafteinleitung, wie im Test, ist unwahrscheinlich...
...oder rtc ist im Wheelie gegen den Pfosten gefahren....
Ich kann der Herleitung in keinster Weise folgen und bitte hier um Erläuterung! Ich blick´s einfach nicht. Die Schubrichtung kommt wohl von vorn. Vorn ist vorn, in welchem vertikalen Winkel das Rad dazu steht ist doch total egal?! Wenn ich meine Nase gegen die Wand drücke kommt die Kraft von vorne, egal ob meine Ohren dabei horizontal austariert sind oder ob ich meinen Kopf so weit anwinkle, dass die Ohren nach oben und unten zeigen, oder?
Bei Wheelie wäre die Kraft evt. von der anderen Seite (entgegen der eigentlichen Fahrtrichtung) in die Gabel eingeleitet worden und die Brüche wären in die andere Richtung gegangen. Der Rahmen wäre nach oben weggebrochen, nicht nach unten. Das gleiche gilt auch für einen Drop ins Flat:
@#626
Angenommen, er hätte einen Drop aus 5 Metern Höhe gemacht, wäre zu "blöd" zum richtg landen gewesen und hätte dabei den Rahmen ruiniert. Auch das können wir bislang ja nicht ausschließen.
Passen dann die Verletzungen dazu oder müsste er dann nicht eine gebrochene Wirbelsäule haben o.Ä. - ich bin kein Mediziner.
Die Deformationen passen nicht dazu, die Kräfte überlasten einen Rahmen dann in die entgegengesetzte Richtung, ergo bricht er auch in die andere Richtung.
@#628
Wenn ich mit diesem Gewicht nun an den Pfosten knalle und dabei noch das Glueck habe, dass Ich die Kante genau mit der Stelle des Reifens treffe, die senkrecht unter dem Lenker steht oder auch einfach in einem spitzeren Winkel gegen den Pfosten schlage, so kann sich das Rad aus dieser Stellung nicht "herausdrehen" sondern bleibt starr stehen und verformt sich.
Nicht herausdrehen kann sich das Rad, wenn du exakt von oben auf die Gabel einwirken würdest. Dazu müsste das Rad dir voraus geflogen sein und der Einschlag hätte höchst präzise so geschehen müssen, dass eben kein ausweichen möglich gewesen wäre. Das tendiert doch wohl leicht gegen null. Bei jedem anderen Winkel dreht sich das Rad weg, weil dir über den Lenker ohne Rahmen schlicht der Hebel fehlt. Außerdem denke ich, dass erst die Handgelenke nachgeben würden, wenn du deine gesamte Aufprallenergie ausschließlich über die Hände aufgefangen hättest. Baller sich doch bitte mal einer mehr als 260 J gegen einen fixierten Arm und lasse das Ergebnis von einem anderen fotografieren und hier einstellen! Des weiteren denke ich, dass die Finger einen gar nicht ausreichend stark genug am Lenker festkrallen könnten. Bevor etwas bräche würden die Hände abrutschen und aus wärs mit den Kräften auf die Felge.
@#630
Wenn man die Diskussion hier verfolgt, dann ist bis jetzt nur eines absolut sicher: das ist Worstcase für das Image der Firma Rose.
Ich befürchte eher das Worst-Case-Szenario für dieses Forum. So viel geballte Objektivität und Einseitigkeit muss auch erst mal wieder ausgeglichen werden. Ich bleibe dabei:
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten.
@#633
Top. Kurzer Moment des Eigenlobes: Hat sich eigentlich keiner außer mir die Bilder und die vermeintlich unterschiedlichen Rahmen mal genau angeschaut? Keine Ahnung, woher hier ein Gusset hinfantasiert worden ist...
Erst gestern einen auf dicke Hose gemacht von wegen anderes Modell und nun, wo es noch offensichtlicher und in besserer Auflösung keine ominösen Gussets gibt: Wo bleibt ein Ok, sorry, doch der gleiche Rahmen. Ich habe mich geirrt und euch Beschiss unterstellt?
Schwach.
@#636
Stammtisch, richtig. Und genau deshalb sollte man sich als einigermaßen reflektierender Mensch auch nicht an solchen Diskussionen beteiligen. Ich werde es mir auch wieder verkneifen. Ab morgen. Ich versprech´s. Ab morgen...
@#641
mich wundert es das die firma rose oben zu gibt das es (verständlicherweise) immer wieder mal zu materialfehler kommen kann. ist ja ansich nichts ungewöhnliches, kommt immer und überall vor. die natur ist leider (?) nicht perfekt.
aber warum wird in diesem fall dann so kategorisch ein material/verarbeitungsfehler ausgeschlossen? so wie ich das sehe wurde das ja nicht untersucht und kann deswegen weder ausgeschlossen noch bestätig werden.
Ich denke, hier spielt die Felge entscheidend mit. S.o.
@#642
Die Frage ist doch ob überhaupt ein Rahmen ohne gezielte Fremdeinwirkung so zerreissen kann wie der von rtc, das habe ich persönlich noch nie gesehen ausser auf diesem Bild. Ich finde es schlecht das sich Rose wegen so einem niedrigen STreitwert quer stellt aber wenn ich Hersteller wäre würde mir dieses Schadbild auch sehr "verdächtig" vorkommen.
Ich habe schon Bilder (und zum Glück nur Bilder) von solchermaßen zerrissenen Rahmen gesehen. Aber immer nach dem berühmten Drop ins Flat, also der Fremdeinwirkung.
So, jetzt gehts mir besser...


----------



## Mad-Line (30. Mai 2006)

also ich hab das gutachten mal ebend überflogen, 

es heisst da 


> Zusätzlich wurde das unfallbeteiligte VR ebenfalls mit Stößen beaufschlagt. Mit einer Energie
> von 260 J wurde nur eine deutlich kleinere Eindellung an der Felge erzeugt als die vom
> Unfall stammende.



kann es sein das der gutachter und bei seinen test's den reifen druck überhaupt nicht bedacht hat??
zumindest konnte ich nichts finden.

es ist schon ein grosser unterschied ob man mit 2bar oder 4 bar auf eine kante drauf fährt!  jenach dem brauch man beim test mehr oder weniger kraft um die felge zuverformen.

oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## rtc (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

@Mad-Line,
auf Seite 7 stehts: 2bar. Das passt schon. Ich habe zwar bei meinem nicht nachgemessen, aber vom Gefuehl her kommt das hin .

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## FloII (30. Mai 2006)

Wer soll bei diesem Chaos eigentlich durchblicken?


			
				Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, Du siehst das falsch. Ein Rahmen hat bei einer Überlast einzuknicken, wie es bei dem Musterrahmen von Rose auch passiert ist. Bricht er, dann ist er zu spröde.
> Sagen wir, er knickt bis Wert x. Ab überschreiten von x bricht er.



Kann sein, muß aber nicht sein. Bitte beweise mir, daß der Rahmen nicht weitergeknickt wäre und abscheren würde?
Das ist eine Aussage, die mir im Gutachten einfach fehlt.



			
				Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Darüberhinaus sehe ich den Schaden an der Felge als völlig irrelevant für den Unfallhergang an.
> Einfach nur nein. Sie stellt hier das Hauptargument dar, dass sich der Unfall evt. auch anders ereignet haben könnte.


Begründung! Außerdem, schon wieder so ein komisches "evtl". Was Rose braucht, ist nicht ein "eventuell" sondern eine klare Aussage. 



			
				Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Angenommen, er hätte einen Drop aus 5 Metern Höhe gemacht, wäre zu "blöd" zum richtg landen gewesen und hätte dabei den Rahmen ruiniert. Auch das können wir bislang ja nicht ausschließen.
> Passen dann die Verletzungen dazu oder müsste er dann nicht eine gebrochene Wirbelsäule haben o.Ä. - ich bin kein Mediziner.
> Die Deformationen passen nicht dazu, die Kräfte überlasten einen Rahmen dann in die entgegengesetzte Richtung, ergo bricht er auch in die andere Richtung.



Mein Gott, das war ein unmaßgebliches Beispiel. Es gibt zig Möglichkeiten einen Rahmen zu überlasten Herr WortimMondherumdreher. Aber von mir aus. Dann nehmen wir an, daß er so blöd war, bei seinem Drop senkrecht auf dem Vorderrad zu landen. Zufrieden?



			
				Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> @#633
> Top. Kurzer Moment des Eigenlobes: Hat sich eigentlich keiner außer mir die Bilder und die vermeintlich unterschiedlichen Rahmen mal genau angeschaut? Keine Ahnung, woher hier ein Gusset hinfantasiert worden ist...
> Erst gestern einen auf dicke Hose gemacht von wegen anderes Modell und nun, wo es noch offensichtlicher und in besserer Auflösung keine ominösen Gussets gibt: Wo bleibt ein Ok, sorry, doch der gleiche Rahmen. Ich habe mich geirrt und euch Beschiss unterstellt?
> Schwach.



Schwach ist eher, wie Du einem die Worte im Mund herumdrehst. Ich habe Rose um eine Klärung gebeten, weil die Spiegelungen im Rahmen für mich wie ein Gusset aussahen. Rose stellte bessere Bilder ein, ich hab mich dafür bedankt. Wo ist Dein Problem?

Florian - nu wirds aber arg seltsam -


----------



## zastafari (30. Mai 2006)

Dr. Faust schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann der Herleitung in keinster Weise folgen und bitte hier um Erläuterung! Ich blick´s einfach nicht. Die Schubrichtung kommt wohl von vorn. Vorn ist vorn, in welchem vertikalen Winkel das Rad dazu steht ist doch total egal?! Wenn ich meine Nase gegen die Wand drücke kommt die Kraft von vorne, egal ob meine Ohren dabei horizontal austariert sind oder ob ich meinen Kopf so weit anwinkle, dass die Ohren nach oben und unten zeigen, oder?
> Bei Wheelie wäre die Kraft evt. von der anderen Seite (entgegen der eigentlichen Fahrtrichtung) in die Gabel eingeleitet worden und die Brüche wären in die andere Richtung gegangen. Der Rahmen wäre nach oben weggebrochen, nicht nach unten. Das gleiche gilt auch für einen Drop ins Flat:



Ganz einfach. Um die Beule in die Felge zu bekommen, hätte beim idealen Frontcrash mit senkrecht stehendem Rahmen das Vorderrad 90°quer zur Fahtrichtungstehen müssen. Doch hätte es dann diese Beule in dieser Art nicht ergeben, vor allem mit so geringem Seitenschlag....
Also, daß Rad rauscht in Schräglage, so wie der Gutachter vermutet, mit dem unteren Totpunkt gegen den Pfeiler...wo oder besser wie ist der Rahmen ausgerichtet???
Er kann unmöglich wie im ersten Beispiel in einer Linie zur Bewegugsrichtung stehen, sondern mehr oder minder abgewinkelt.
Wenn also das Rad derart auftrifft, wird der Rahmen sich ersteinmal seitwärts bewegen bevor er brechen kann. Klar?
Natürlich kann er dann mit dem Hinterrad irgendwo anschlagen, doch bezweifel ich, daß die verbleibende Energie ausreicht, den Rahmen unter dieser Vorraussetzung zu brechen....zumal nicht davon ausgegangen werden kann, daß der Fahrer, der in dem Moment wohl den Gesetz der Trägheit folgt, dann noch auf dem Rahmen sitzt....


----------



## perponche (30. Mai 2006)

FloII schrieb:
			
		

> Was noch unklar ist, ob nicht der komplette Rahmen einen "Materialfehler" hatte und deswegen gebrochen ist. Materialfehler in Anführungszeichen deshalb, weil ich an einen Härtefehler denke. Das ist die einfachste Möglichkeit, beim ganzen Rahmen etwas falsch zu machen. Schnell hat man mal die Temperatur nicht ganz erwischt und schon hat man eine falsche Härte erreicht.


Zum Thema Materialfehler haben wir ja gerade ein gutes Lehrbeispiel mit den durchgeknallten Vorderachs-XT-Schnellspannern von Shimano
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=211839
Lanoss hat dankenswerterweise schon sieben Wochen vor der Rückrufaktion von Shimano im Forum auf das Problem aufmerksam gemacht, bravo!
Ein Spitzenprodukt und doch ist es passiert: In bestimmten Chargen konnte es vorkommen, dass einzelne Schnellspanner plötzlich und unerwartet gerissen sind. Nicht alle, sondern einzelne aus den Chargen waren fehlerhaft. Es wäre eine völlig hirnrissige Idee gewesen, von solchen Schnellspannern, die der Belastung entsprechend den Qualitätsvorgaben standhielten, auf diejenigen zu schliessen, die der Belastung nicht standhielten. Es geht praktisch immer um sogenannte "Ausreisser" in der Serie. Wenn das bei Shimano mit einem Top-Quality-Management vorkommt kann entsprechendes erst recht bei Roseversand vorkommen. 
Die Begutachtung eines anderen Rahmens als des verunfallten halte ich für völligen Quatsch. Vielleicht eine PR-Aktion, aber keine intelligente.


----------



## yogi67 (30. Mai 2006)

Ich habe in den letzten 7 Monaten ca. 1700 bei Rose gelassen, und das teuerste war ein Laufradsatz für 350. Der Rest ging für Klamotten und Kleinkram drauf.  

Die Rose Aussage zu einem potentiellen Materialfehler ...."Hier ist das aber ganz klar nicht der Fall"... führt mich jetzt aber wieder in die kleineren Bike Shops.
Ist doch Prima, so fördere ich wieder kleinere Shops in Bottrop und Bochum.  

Jeder der sich ein wenig mit Werkstoffen auskennt, weiss um die Probleme die beim Herstellen von Legierungen entstehen können (Lunkerbildung, Temp. beim Härten usw.). Die weitere Verarbeitung ist die nächste Schwachstelle. Beim schweissen kann man auch ne Menge falsch machen.

Ich verfolge diese Diskussion nun schon eine Weile mit steigendem Interesse, besonders die Ausführungen von FloII gefallen mir gut, denn Sie basieren auf Fachwissen.  

Ich habe keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Rose gemacht, aber das momentane Verhalten finde ich "merkwürdig". 

Einen Materialfehler kategorisch auszuschliessen und einen gleichen Rahmen aus einer vielleicht anderen Produktionscharge durch einen Gutachter prüfen zu lassen sagt nur aus, dass dieser geprüfte Rahmen den Anforderungen entsprach.  

yogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (30. Mai 2006)

danke yogi. genau dasselbe hab ich auch schon angesprochen. ich verstehe einfach nciht wie man einen materialfehler (der ja wirklich immer mal vorkommen kann, beim besten qualitätsmanagment) hier so kategorisch ausschliesst.


----------



## yogi67 (30. Mai 2006)

Bitte pongi


----------



## Aison (30. Mai 2006)

Kann ein Materialfehler bewirken, dass etwas einfach so plötzlich bricht, vorallem da ja kaum ein Schlag einwirkte (rtc sagte ja, die Brücke hab nur einen ganz kleinen Absatz)? Wäre es nicht so, dass da langsam ein Riss entstehen würde und das Bike sich schon vor dem Auseinanderbrechen seltsam anfühlt? Naja, ich weiss es nicht, denn ich bin kein Fachmann. Aber einfach so von einer Sekunde auf die andere einen Totalbruch kommt mir auch bisschen seltsam rein. Verflixte Sache das 

-Aison


----------



## Ronja (30. Mai 2006)

kann ja auch sein, daß es langsam entstanden ist und an dem Tag sich vollendet hat, ich gucke nicht jeden Tag alle Rahmenrohre rundrum an.
Aber was sich wichtig finde ist, was Perronche weiter oben schon mal angesprochen hat, daß es nicht um Kulanz geht, die von Rose gegeben werden kann oder auch nicht, sondern um Gewährleistung und das ist eine gesetzliche Pflicht und nichts was sich rtc mit "geschicktem Verhalten" verdienen muß. Denn ungeachtet aller technischen Aspekte die hier noch begutachtet werden könnten, hatte der Gutachter doch an dem Unfallrahmen sowohl Hinweise auf die eine wie auch auf die andere Sichtweise gefunden, so daß das eigentliche Produkt, nämlich rtc`s Rahmen nicht als einwandfrei bewiesen ist. Deshalb ist aus meiner Sicht durch das Gutachten auch die Gewährleistung nicht vom Tisch und ich verstehe nicht, wieso Rose hier meint nicht kulant sein zu wollen. Das ist doch garnicht die Frage! Es geht nicht um eine Bitte um Kulanz, sondern um eine gesetzliche Pflicht und der Händler ist beweispflichtig. In der Hinsicht spricht es doch auch Bände, das der Kunde auf das Gutachten drängen mußte. Gruß!


----------



## Aison (30. Mai 2006)

Ronja schrieb:
			
		

> kann ja auch sein, daß es langsam entstanden ist und an dem Tag sich vollendet hat, ich gucke nicht jeden Tag alle Rahmenrohre rundrum an.



Ja, ich schaue mir die Rahmenrohre auch nicht jeden Tag neu an. Aber mal so eine allgemeine Frage: Hört man da nicht ein Knarren und Quitschen, wenn da langsam Risse im Rahmen entstehen? Und leidet nicht die Steifigkeit enorm darunter?


----------



## Petz33 (30. Mai 2006)

yogi67 schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Materialfehler kategorisch auszuschliessen und einen gleichen Rahmen aus einer vielleicht anderen Produktionscharge durch einen Gutachter prüfen zu lassen sagt nur aus, dass dieser geprüfte Rahmen den Anforderungen entsprach.



Stimmt, ist schon etwas komisch, aber es ist so, wie flo das geschrieben hat:

Der Test hat gezeigt, dass beide Rahmen an genau den gleichen Stellen eingeknickt respektive gebrochen sind.
Daraus kann man dann schliessen, dass das gecrashte Rad nicht irgendwelche "falsche" Rohre drauf hatte, wie zB. zu dünn (was ja ganz zu anfang vermutet wurde) oder sonstige Verarbeitungsfehler...
So ganz unnütz war der Test meiner Meinung nicht. Was jetzt vom Gericht gefordert ist, weiss ich nicht, dort könnte ja mal einer unserer anwälte sich zum Gutachten äussern.

Die einzige Möglichkeit ist dann wie Flo geschrieben hat, dass der Rahmen selbst zu weich ist, also dass bei der Herstellung der Rohre irgendwas schief ging.
Ich denke aber, die rohre werden immer reihenweise produziert, dann erst abgeschnitten. somit hätten wohl eine ganze Reihe von RedBull rahmen dieses Steifigkeitsproblem.

Und mal ehrlich: 185km mit 55kg Teenager auf dem Nachhauseweg? wie lange hätte es dann bei mir (0.11tonner und grosse Bikegrösse) ausgehalten?
Beim ersten satteleinstellen schon durchgebrochen...schauriger gedanke.
Und ich denke, es gibt einfach auch schwerere leute, die sich genau dieses Bike aus der gleiche Produktion gekauft haben und auch härteren Einsatz damit bewältigen.
es sollte also meiner meinung nach mehr als nur einen einzigen solchen Fall geben.

wenn ich mich an Cdale zurückerinnere, da brach ja fast jeder zweite Rahmen, bei Rotwild hat man ja auch schon von diversen Brüchen gehört, etc.

aber bei einem einzigen Bike würde es mich doch wundern...aber kann immer noch sein.

Ich bin gespannt, ob das irgendwann mal ganz geklärt wird. Immerhin besser als ein Krimi im Fernsehen...zumindest für nicht beteiligte.

Petz


----------



## Blauer Vogel (30. Mai 2006)

rose versand" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
rose versand schrieb:
			
		

> Voraussetzung dafür ist natürlich, dass das Vertrauensverhältnis nicht von vornherein durch unwahre Angaben oder sonstige unangebrachte Maßnahmen getrübt wird. Wenn jemand einen Unfall baut, aber das Gegenteil behauptet und dann noch die Öffentlichkeit mit dieser Unwahrheit beeinflussen will, ist unfair und hat jegliches Recht auf Kulanz oder Hilfe verwirkt.


Wenn dies zutreffen würde, warum wollte dann rtc zu einem Gutachter gehen? Er hatte in den ersten Posts auch nach Preisen gefragt und ging wohl erst mal davon aus, dass er den Gutachter selbst bezahlen müsste. In Post #8 wurde dann zum ersten Mal geschrieben, dass ein Gutachter anhand der Rissbildung sehen kann, um welche Art Bruch es sich handelt. Dies wurde dann später noch mehrmals ausführlicher beschrieben, aber rtc konnte von Anfang an ziemlich sicher sein, dass ein Gutachter die wahre Ursache des Schadens genau feststellen kann. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass rtc das vorher auch schon wusste, weil Gutachter ja dafür da sind und er deshalb gefragt hatte. Und niemand der etwas kaputt gemacht hat geht zum Gutachter und sagt sich, och der wird schon nicht merken dass ich das selbst war. Also im Normalfall erwartet man von einem Gutachter ja kein Fehlurteil.

Mir fällt einfach kein vernünftiger Grund ein, warum jemand Geld für einen Anwalt ausgibt und die ganze Sache mit Gericht, Gutachten und allem durchziehen will, wenn er weiß dass er selbst Schuld ist und wenn er weiß dass ein Gutachter dies auch herausfinden kann. Das macht doch niemand. Es gibt nur 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder ein Verarbeitungsfehler oder rtc hat tatsächlich nicht gemerkt, dass er irgendwie weggerutscht ist. Allerdings kann man in diesem Fall nicht von Unwahrheit und Unfairness sprechen.


----------



## Mischiman (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo nochmal,

ich würde gerne auch wieder meine Meinung abgeben:
@Rose Versand: ich finde, die Kommunikation ist gut und genau richtig plaziert. Äußerungen zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt wären weniger wirksam gewesen als zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt. Sehr Schön!
Zum Gutachten: ich finde es wunderbar und es zeigt, dass es wirklich fähige Ingenieure in Deutschland gibt. Vieleicht lässt es Fragen offen (technisch!), aber es erfüllt seinen Zweck, nämlich Meinungsbildung! Ich wüsste jetzt, wem ich Recht zuspräche.
Ich sehe nach wie vor (ich schrieb es bereits) keinen Grund, nicht bei Rose zu kaufen. Im Gegenteil: für mich wir sehr gut argumentiert und kommuniziert und im Moment würde ich mich bei Rose sehr gut aufgehoben fühlen.
@Flo: mag ja sein dass Du auch sachverständig bist. Ich bin es nicht und vieleicht ein Herr Rose auch nicht. Daher benötigt man auch von Zeit zu Zeit Gutachten. Aber das weißt Du ja auch.  Und dieses Gutachten hat ein eindeutiges! Ergebnis.

Ein solches Ergebniss kann man als Geschädigter anzweifeln. Auch als Sachverständiger wie Du kann man daran zweifeln. Für einen Laien wie mich muss nach einem solchen Gutachten aber klar sein: "Rose ist rehabilitiert!"  

Sorry, dass ich so konkret werde. Wenn ich die Diagnose jeden Arztes, jeden Gutachters, das Urteil jeden Richters anzweifel, nur weil es Google und Wikipedia gibt und immer ein "aber", dann habe ich ein Problem! Dann muss ich nämlich alles allein machen, was ich gar nicht kann! Daher sollte man Menschen mit mehr Sachverstand auch mal etwas glauben, dass haben Sie verdient. Auch wenn Sie ab und an irren.  

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## Mischiman (30. Mai 2006)

Blauer Vogel schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fällt einfach kein vernünftiger Grund ein, warum jemand Geld für einen Anwalt ausgibt und die ganze Sache mit Gericht, Gutachten und allem durchziehen will, wenn er weiß dass er selbst Schuld ist und wenn er weiß dass ein Gutachter dies auch herausfinden kann. Das macht doch niemand.


Es gibt mehr zwischen Himmel und Erde als. . .  

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## perponche (30. Mai 2006)

Aison schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ein Materialfehler bewirken, dass etwas einfach so plötzlich bricht, vorallem da ja kaum ein Schlag einwirkte (rtc sagte ja, die Brücke hab nur einen ganz kleinen Absatz)? Wäre es nicht so, dass da langsam ein Riss entstehen würde und das Bike sich schon vor dem Auseinanderbrechen seltsam anfühlt? Naja, ich weiss es nicht, denn ich bin kein Fachmann. Aber einfach so von einer Sekunde auf die andere einen Totalbruch kommt mir auch bisschen seltsam rein.


Doch das kann unvermittelt und schlagartig passieren, hatten wir schon  siehe oben:  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2667544&postcount=528 
Ich habe es selbst mit einem Bike eines anderen Herstellers erlebt, 14 Monate alt, ganz ähnlich beide Rohre durchgebrochen/gerissen (nicht an der Schweißnaht) und es geschah ohne irgendeinen erkennbaren Anlass und ohne warnende Anzeichen auf einem komfortablen Waldweg. Es geschieht so schnell wie ein Gewehrschuss und Du liegst in den Trümmern Deines Bikes und hast überhaupt keine Zeit irgendwie zu reagieren. Am eindringlichsten erinnere ich mich an das hässliche kreischende Geräusch von reissendem Aluminium und das ich wohl ziemlich blöde aus der Wäsche geschaut haben muss. Glücklicherweise habe ich mir nichts weiter getan außer das Knie angeballert.


----------



## Petz33 (30. Mai 2006)

Mischiman schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, dass ich so konkret werde. Wenn ich die Diagnose jeden Arztes, jeden Gutachters, das Urteil jeden Richters anzweifel, nur weil es Google und Wikipedia gibt und immer ein "aber", dann habe ich ein Problem! Dann muss ich nämlich alles allein machen, was ich gar nicht kann! Daher sollte man Menschen mit mehr Sachverstand auch mal etwas glauben, dass haben Sie verdient. Auch wenn Sie ab und an irren.



Also zweifeln ist eigentlich heutzutage immer angebracht...
Hier gehts um einen Rahmen, der für einen schüler vielleicht teuer ist, aber eigentlich doch nicht viel wert ist.
Deswegen seh ich in diesem Fall nicht ein, warum man noch immer weiter buddeln will. wie gesagt, ich würde rtc nicht mehr uneingeschränkt recht geben, rose allerdings auch nicht, ich bin einfach unschlüssig. aber so rein gefühlsmässig würde ich sagen, dass er vor Gericht ziemlich schlechte karten hätte.

Wenns um was ernstes geht, wie zB. beim arzt, würd ich allerdings nichts mit mir machen lassen, ohne eine 2. meinung eingeholt zu haben.
eine Freundin von mir hatte einen Unfall beim sport, knie total kaputt. Die erste diagnose war: nichts zu machen, das bleibt kaputt, kann man nicht operieren.
Der zweite arzt meinte dann, dass er es versuchen würde, und jetzt nach 4 jahren kann sie wieder leicht mitjoggen...

Aber wie gesagt, hier geht es "nur" um einen kleinen materiellen wert. Da finde ich es etwas übertrieben..

Petz


----------



## speedy_j (31. Mai 2006)

Mischiman schrieb:
			
		

> Und dieses Gutachten hat ein eindeutiges! Ergebnis.




eben nicht. steht eindeutig im ersten teil des gutachtens!



zum sachverhalt kann ich mich weniger äußern, da es sehr kompliziert ausschaut.
die theorie, dass der rahmen vor dem unfall gebrochen ist, kann ich anhand der bilder und den ausführungen von floll allerdings schon nachvollziehen, ohne mich jetzt zwingend darauf festzulegen. 

das verhalten von rose in diesem forum finde ich allerdings schon recht fragwürdigt. man ist nicht im stande die text der beiteiligten ordentlich durchzulesen, aber rtc an den pranger stellen wollen. das ist arm. desweitern hat , wie schon so oft erwähnt, rose die beweispflicht! dem sind sie bis heute nicht nachgekommen, da der fehler nicht gefunden wurde!

vielleicht nur mal soviel noch dazu. mein rahmen wiegt mit pulverbeschichtung 1800g, kam als "massenware" aus einer taiwanschmiede und hat nun schon 2,5 jahre sehr harte fahrweise überlebt. dazu zählen unzählige stürze, auch mit aufprall des vr gegen bäume, einige drops aus ca. einem 3/4 meter höhe, sehr viele sprünge, unzählige treppenkilometer und auch schon einige kantenaufsetzer mit dem hr bei höherer geschwindigkeit (plus einmal anschließendem schweren sturz). dabei sind mir schon zwei felgen gebrochen. diese felgen waren ebenfalls schon für allmountain oder leichtes freeriden ausgelegt. also nicht unbedingt leichtbau. trotz allem hat der rahmen stets meine 80+X kilo über mittlerweile 13500 km getragen.
wenn dann ein rahmen bei kilometer 185 und 55 kilo lebengewicht des fahrer auseinander bricht (evtl. sogar als folge eines einfachen sturzes. mehr war es bei rtc nicht), dann ist das schon fragwürdigt und würde ich an rtc seiner stelle auch nicht einfach so stehen lassen. 

ich hoffe einfach mal, dass es doch noch zu einem materialgutachten kommt und dann entgültig gewissheit über den rahmen herrscht.

just my 2 cent


----------



## FloII (31. Mai 2006)

Petz33 schrieb:
			
		

> Die einzige Möglichkeit ist dann wie Flo geschrieben hat, dass der Rahmen selbst zu weich ist, also dass bei der Herstellung der Rohre irgendwas schief ging.
> Ich denke aber, die rohre werden immer reihenweise produziert, dann erst abgeschnitten. somit hätten wohl eine ganze Reihe von RedBull rahmen dieses Steifigkeitsproblem.



Einspruch 
Du meinst das Richtige und sagst das falsche. Die Rohre waren nicht zu weich, dann wären sie weggebogen. Sie waren aber potentiell zu spröde das heißt aber zu hart. 
Zu hart heißt, bei einer stärkeren Belastung verbiegt das Material nicht, sondern bricht.

Zum zweiten Punkt. Es ist richtig, die Rohre werden in großen Serien produziert.
Es könnte jetzt durch einen dummen Zufall - ja auch das ist möglich - genau an der Stelle der maximalen Belastung und das ist die Stelle, an der das Rohr geknickt, bzw. gebrochen ist ein Materialfehler vorgelegen haben. 
Vorstellbar wäre weiterhin, daß beim Ziehen der Rohre eine Temperaturschwankung eingetreten ist, wodurch das Rohr eine gewisse Strecke lang ein fehlerhaftes Gefüge hat. 
Dritte Möglichkeit, ist ein Härtefehler. Dann wäre eine kleinere Charge betroffen. Nämlich all die Rahmen die mit dem Rahmen von rtc zusammen im Härteofen waren. Für alle "Laien": Davon ausgehend, daß der Rahmen wie derzeit üblich auf T6 gehärtet wurde, ist das Verfahren so, daß nach dem Schweißen der Rahmen in einen Härteofen kommt und dort der Rahmen durch gezielte Hitzeeinwirkung auf die entsprechende Härte gebracht wird. Auch hier spielt wie vorhin also die richtige Temperatur eine Rolle.

Aus diesen Gründen schlage ich eben zur abschließenden Klarstellung noch eine Gefüge- bzw. Härteuntersuchung des Rohres vor.
Lokale Fehler - die ich allerdings beim Ziehvorgang für eher unwarscheinlich halte - können damit allerdings nicht untersucht werden. Hier hilft allerdings ein Blick von einem Materialfachmann auf die Bruchstelle schon sehr viel weiter. Ich selber würde mir das nur sehr begrenzt zutrauen. Manche Sachen sieht man sehr leicht und schnell, für manche Sachen braucht man sehr geübte Augen und ein gutes Mikroskop.


Florian


----------



## Petz33 (31. Mai 2006)

FloII schrieb:
			
		

> Einspruch
> Du meinst das Richtige und sagst das falsche. Die Rohre waren nicht zu weich, dann wären sie weggebogen. Sie waren aber potentiell zu spröde das heißt aber zu hart.
> Zu hart heißt, bei einer stärkeren Belastung verbiegt das Material nicht, sondern bricht.
> 
> ...



Bin halt ein "Laie" und kann das nicht so treffend ausdrücken wie du.  

wie gesagt, ich hab ja immer noch den Konjunktiv benutzt, da ich nichts sagen kann.

Recht hast du sicher, dass es immer durch Zufall zu einem solchen Materialfehler kommen kann. Aber dass der Materialfehler genau an der Knickstelle auftritt, für sowas dürfte die wahrscheinlichkeit dann doch eher gegen 0 streben...was allerdings nicht heisst, dass es unmöglich wäre.

aber ich denke gerade diese Unwahrscheinlichkeit verleitet den gutachter und rose dazu, Materialfehler auszuschliessen.

Dass man das Rahmenmaterial testen soll habe ich ja von anfang an zugestimmt. wurde ja auch schon vor 10 Seiten sofort geraten...

Petz


----------



## tractor (31. Mai 2006)

schon ein kleiner Kratzer kann ganz üble Folgen haben > Kerbwirkung ...
Aluminum ist dafür bekannt, dass Risse sehr schnell wachsen können. Stahl ist in der Hinsicht unkritischer.

Der Argumentation von Rose kann ich, trotz persönlich nur guter Erfahrung, überhaupt nicht folgen. 

Es ist schon so wie Flo schrieb: ein guter Apfel bedeutet nicht, dass auf dem gleichen Baum nur gute Äpfel wachsen.
Man müsste sich bei einer Reklamation schon den vergammelten Apfel ansehen. Alles Andere ist IMHO Veralberung des Kunden. 

IMHO ist das Gutachten bedeutungslose Augenwischerei - zumal sich bei Bestätigung des von Flo vermuteten Härtefehlers weitere Problemfälle (gleiche Charge aus dem Härteofen)  ergeben können. Falls dem so ist, bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass dabei niemand ernsthaft zu Schaden kommt

Irgendwie erinnert mich das Verhalten von Rose an den Service der DB.

Bsp. dass es anders geht:  an einer neuen Bikers Dream Mini Fusspumpe hatte ein Teil für circa 1 cent versagt, die Pumpe wurde dadurch unbrauchbar. Sehr blöd die Sache, da auf ner Tour passiert, andererseits bestand genug Zeit den Ärger herunter zu kühlen. Nach Beendigung der Reise wurde das defekte Teil (nicht die komplette Pumpe) an den Hersteller mit einem freundlich formulierten Beschwerdebrief gesandt. Innerhalb weniger Tage lag eine neue, inzwischen verbesserte Pumpe samt Entschuldigungsschreiben in der Post. 
Aufwand/Kosten für mich: ein Umschlag, ein Blatt Papier, etwas Zeit und einmal einfaches Briefporto (0,55)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (31. Mai 2006)

und evtl wäre es mit einer email auch gegangen *gg*


----------



## Mischiman (31. Mai 2006)

Hi speedy,


			
				speedy_j schrieb:
			
		

> eben nicht. steht eindeutig im ersten teil des gutachtens!


dass steht da schon sehr klar:


> Es muss daher aufgrund der Untersuchungsergebnisse davon ausgegangen werden, dass der *Rahmenbruch nicht Unfallursache sondern Unfallfolge* war. Vermutlich stÃ¼rzte der GeschÃ¤digte und prallte mit dem VR gegen einen der BrÃ¼ckenpfosten als den einzigen auf den Bildern vom Unfallort erkennbaren massiven Hindernissen. Nur so konnte bei entsprechender Geschwindigkeit eine StoÃenergie wirken, die den Abriss von OR und UR auslÃ¶ste. ErhÃ¤rtet wird dies durch die Betrachtung der wirkenden kinetischen Energie in AbhÃ¤ngigkeit von Masse und Geschwindigkeit zum Zeitpunkt des Anpralls â siehe Detailbeschreibung auf Seite 9 letzter Absatz.
> 
> Wir meinen deshalb:
> *Der Fahrer stÃ¼rzte.* In Seitenlage rutschte er mit seinem Vorderrad gegen den BrÃ¼ckenpfosten. *Der Aufprall erfolgte mit einer Restgeschwindigkeit von ca. 15 km/h.* Die Aufprallenergie zerstÃ¶rte die Vorderradfelge, d.h. sie war exakt in Richtung VR-Achse gerichtet. Dieser Schlag entspricht dem Frontalaufprall gegen eine Wand. *Er fÃ¼hrte zu einer Ãberlastung der Rahmenrohre. Oberrohr und Unterrohr rissen zunÃ¤chst an der Oberseite.*Weitere SchÃ¤den sind Folge dieses Ablaufes. Die Aufprallenergie betrug bei ca. 15 km/h und 75 kg Gesamtmasse ca. 650 Nm, das ist etwa die doppelte Belastung, die ein QualitÃ¤tsrahmen nach DIN plus aushalten soll!
> ...


Wer hier einfach behauptet, der Gutachter habe keine Ahnung, ist Ã¼berheblich. Ich finde das *unverschÃ¤mt*.

Ich wÃ¼rde mir jedenfalls als Hobbybeiker ohne irgendein Plan von nichts (davon gibt es hier sehr viele!) nicht anmaÃen, dass Gutachter XYZ ein schlechtes Gutachten abliefert.

Man kann ja auf mÃ¶gliche Fehler hinweisen - sachlich, so wie Flo das macht - aber einfach die Arbeit anderer Menschen schlechtmachen, regt mich auf!  Das Gutachten kann ja auch wirklich falsch sein. Aber, wenn so viele sachverstÃ¤ndige Gutachter hier vorhanden sind, warum machen die nicht einfach mal schnell ein Gegen-Gutachten?  Dann kann rtc mit den vielen Gutachten nicht nur seinen Rahmen ersetzt kriegen, sondern alle hier kÃ¶nnen Ihre Hexenverfolgung direkt auch auf den Gutachter ausweiten. 

Bin jetzt wieder ruhig!  

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe

Mischiman


----------



## cos75 (31. Mai 2006)

Auf das was du zitiert hast, ist der Gutachter aber nur durch PrÃ¼fung eines ganz *anderen Testrahmens* gekommen. An dem *"Unfallrahmen" *konnte er weder die rtc-Version noch die Rose-Version *ausschlieÃen* (steht auf der gleichen Seite weiter oben). Wie man bei einem ganz *anderen Rahmen* feststellen soll, ob beim "Unfallrahmen" ein *Materialfehler vorgelegen hat*, ist hier der eigentliche *Kritikpunkt an dem Gutachten*. Das Gutachten sagt nur aus, wenn rtc mit dem 2. von Rose zur VerfÃ¼gung gestellten Rahmen gefahren wÃ¤re, wÃ¤re das Rohr *nicht einfach weggebrochen*.



			
				Mischiman schrieb:
			
		

> Es muss daher aufgrund der Untersuchungsergebnisse davon ausgegangen werden, dass der Rahmenbruch nicht Unfallursache sondern Unfallfolge war. Vermutlich stÃ¼rzte der GeschÃ¤digte und prallte mit dem VR gegen einen der BrÃ¼ckenpfosten als den einzigen auf den Bildern vom Unfallort erkennbaren massiven Hindernissen. Nur so konnte bei entsprechender Geschwindigkeit eine StoÃenergie wirken, die den Abriss von OR und UR auslÃ¶ste. ErhÃ¤rtet wird dies durch die Betrachtung der wirkenden kinetischen Energie in AbhÃ¤ngigkeit von Masse und Geschwindigkeit zum Zeitpunkt des Anpralls â siehe Detailbeschreibung auf Seite 9 letzter Absatz.
> 
> Wir meinen deshalb:
> Der Fahrer stÃ¼rzte. In Seitenlage rutschte er mit seinem Vorderrad gegen den BrÃ¼ckenpfosten. Der Aufprall erfolgte mit einer Restgeschwindigkeit von ca. 15 km/h. Die Aufprallenergie zerstÃ¶rte die Vorderradfelge, d.h. sie war exakt in Richtung VR-Achse gerichtet. Dieser Schlag entspricht dem Frontalaufprall gegen eine Wand. Er fÃ¼hrte zu einer Ãberlastung der Rahmenrohre. Oberrohr und Unterrohr rissen zunÃ¤chst an der Oberseite.Weitere SchÃ¤den sind Folge dieses Ablaufes. Die Aufprallenergie betrug bei ca. 15 km/h und 75 kg Gesamtmasse ca. 650 Nm, das ist etwa die doppelte Belastung, die ein QualitÃ¤tsrahmen nach DIN plus aushalten soll!
> ...


----------



## Petz33 (31. Mai 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gutachten sagt nur aus, wenn rtc mit dem 2. von Rose zur Verfügung gestellten Rahmen gefahren wäre, wäre das Rohr *nicht einfach weggebrochen*.



so wie ich das sehe, sagt das Gutachten selbst das nicht aus.
da die Unfallsituation nicht 1:1 nachgestellt werden kann (selbst wenn Hergang sicher geklärt wäre).

was geklärt wurde ist, dass der Rahmen zuerst einmal knickt. wies bei weiterer/anderer Belastung ausgesehen hätte, geht nicht hervor.

Das einzige was deutlich hervor geht, ist dass beide Rahmen an genau der gleichen Stelle eine Beschädigung davontragen...

Petz


----------



## Blauer Vogel (31. Mai 2006)

Aison schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir die Bilder der Brücke so anschauen, ist das schon eine enorm heimtückische Falle! Zuerst Asphalt dann Holz - wenn das Holz nur bisschen feucht war (was im November anzunehmen ist), da reichen 25km/h locker, so dass das Vorderrad ausbricht. Ausserdem hat rtc noch einen Conti Reifen drauf (wenn ich es auf den Bildern richtig erkenne) und mit denen habe ich selber schon die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sie plötzlich ohne Vorwarnung ausbrechen können.
> 
> -Aison


Ich war mal neugierig und habe bei Wetteronline nachgeschaut (unter Rückblick / Diagramme. Es läßt sich nicht direkt verlinken, ihr müsst die Region auswählen und dann z.B. Niederschlag oder Höchsttemperatur und Zeitraum auswählen), was denn am 09.11.05 für Wetter war. Am 8. und 9. betrug die Höchsttemperatur jeweils 14°. Minimal geregnet hatte es zuletzt am 7. Das heißt es war für November ungewöhnlich warm, wahrscheinlich sonnig und es war trocken. 
Ich bin heute einen Weg durch ein Feuchtgebiet gefahren auf dem lauter Holzbretter liegen. Die waren alle trocken, obwohl es gestern geregnet hat, die Sonne heute nur kurz zu sehen war, die Bretter unter Bäumen liegen und die Höchsttemperatur heute nur zwischen 11 und 13 Grad war.
Wenn man wegrutscht, würde man das nicht merken? Rtc schrieb was von instabilem Fahrverhalten.


----------



## moorteufel (31. Mai 2006)

oh Leute
was ist denn hier los.. 
Bitte lieber rtc, bitte liebe Roses. Lasst *den* Unfallrahmen wirklich einmal Materialtechnisch untersuchen, sowas ist doch möglich. Damit das Ganze Halbwissen und Dreiviertelwissen Geposte hier mal aufgeklärt wird, das ist ja absolut schaurig.
Diese ganzen Mutmassungen und Anfeindungen helfen doch niemand. Also bleibt alle cool.


----------



## Mischiman (31. Mai 2006)

Hi cos,

natürlich kann man anhand eines neuen Rahmens nicht Materialfehler an einem alten Rahmen nachweisen. 


			
				cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf das was du zitiert hast, ist der Gutachter aber nur durch Prüfung eines ganz *anderen Testrahmens* gekommen. An dem *"Unfallrahmen" *konnte er weder die rtc-Version noch die Rose-Version *ausschließen* (steht auf der gleichen Seite weiter oben). Wie man bei einem ganz *anderen Rahmen* feststellen soll, ob beim "Unfallrahmen" ein *Materialfehler vorgelegen hat*, ist hier der eigentliche *Kritikpunkt an dem Gutachten*. Das Gutachten sagt nur aus, wenn rtc mit dem 2. von Rose zur Verfügung gestellten Rahmen gefahren wäre, wäre das Rohr *nicht einfach weggebrochen*.





> Ziel der vorliegenden Untersuchung ist es daher, den wahrscheinlichen Schadensablauf zu rekonstruieren.


"Materialfehler" finden ist nicht primäre Aufgabe des Gutachtens.  Der warscheinlichere Schadensablauf wurde gefunden. Damit ist schon sehr viel gesagt. Und das Rose-Fahrräder nicht neuerdings reihenweise zerbrechen, unterstreicht das noch.

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## dallo (1. Juni 2006)

..es wurde ja schon alles zigfach gesagt..
NUR! wenn Rose jetzt behauptet..RTC treibe die Diskussion an.. 
Warum waren sie dann nicht von vornherein so klug und besonnen den möglicherweise erregten vielleicht auch etwas "überheblich" wirkenden Schüler "ruhigzustellen" mit dem KnowHow und Managment eines solchen Unternehmens.
Eine Kompromisslösung hätte es 1A vor dem ganzen hier geben können.
JAGENAU; DAS SAGTENWIRJASCHON DIEGANZEZEIT!!

Rose versucht doch eigentlich nur wieder sein hier angeschlagenes Image irgendwie aufrechtzuerhalten. 
Wie gesagt, ich glaube die meisten Verkäufer hätten da einfach pfiffiger reagiert...
gebrochene Rahmen von Rose.. das hätt´doch ansonsten keine Sau vom Kauf eines Solchen abgehalten. Kommt halt vor, warum auch immer.
Ich finde Rose etwas provokativ! Hier noch aufzutauchen und so zu tun als ob es "Wurscht" wäre ... hauptsache der Bängel bekommt keinen neuen Rahmen. 

Note 6  für Gutachter, Service, Schnickschnack und Pipapo..!


----------



## goku (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
jetzt noch mein Senf dazu, 
a) 
um die Geschwindigkeit zu ermitteln für die zerstörerische Energie wird angenommen, dass Fahrer und Rad Eins sind. 
Erstens, gehen die Wege des Rades und des Fahrers auseinander, also ist die Annahme von 75 kg und somit die Geschwindigkeit nicht wirklich aussagekräftig. Ich würde eher nur auf die Masse des Rades tippen ~15kg.
Bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 20 km/h wären das 231Nm  da sieht die Sache schon etwas anders aus, oder?
Oder aders, um die Zerstörungsenergie von 650 Nm zu erreichen wären eine Geschwindigkeit beim Stoß von ~35km/h nötig gewesen.

b)
Im Labortest wurden die schlimmsten Fälle behandelt,
1. das Vorderrad stoßt frontal gegen den Brückenpfeiler VR-Achse und Richtung sind auf einer Linie mit dem Brückenpfeiler, und VR Achse steht im Rechtenwinkel zum Boden
2. die gesamte Kinetische-Energie wird vom Stoß aufgefangen

zu 1. denke ich  das allein schon wegen dem Lenker und dessen Reibung zum Boden das Vorderrad nicht in dieser Idealposition hätte sein können

zu 2. denke ich, dass das bedeuten würde, dass sich die Richtung des Rades bei der Verformung nicht verändert dürfte, was ich mir auch nicht gut vorstellen kann.

aus b) folgt eigentlich, dass, da im Normalfall, die kinetische Energie nicht 1:1 in Deformationsenergie umgewandelt wird, die kinetische Energie höher sein könnte als die 650 Nm.

Nehmen wir jetzt 75kg, das Rad oder einen Wert dazwischen ist die Stoßgeschwindigkeit nicht so einfach zu ermitteln, und darf durchaus höher sein als die aus dem Diagramm auf Seite 29 im Gutachten.

Wie auch immer,
die Informationen aus den Labortest/Gutachten sagen nicht wirklich viel aus...
Sprechen weder für noch gegen jemandem.
da würde nur eine Analyse des Materials weiter helfen...

Und da Rose in der Beweispflicht ist....

Grüße,
gandhi123


----------



## 110 (1. Juni 2006)

Ein anderer Testrahmen heisst es ist nicht der gleiche . Richtig ? Richtig !
Rose muß beweisen das es kein materialfehler war an Rtc´s Rahmen.
was soll das bloß heißen ?
Soll das ein Rechtsstaat sein ?
man wird verklagt nur weil man probleme mit bestimmten firmen hat.
Und hier in diesen speziellen falle ist die liebe firma rose aber in der beweißpflicht (was sie bestimmt weiß).
kommt aber nicht von ihren hohen roß runter und vergrault so possible Kunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (1. Juni 2006)

gandhi123 schrieb:
			
		

> .........
> zu 1. denke ich das allein schon wegen dem Lenker und dessen Reibung zum Boden das Vorderrad nicht in dieser Idealposition hätte sein können
> ........


Wer sagt denn, dass Bike & Fahrer bei Auftreffen der Felge auf dem Hinderniss bereits komplett auf dem Boden lagen ?

Ich denke die Form der eingebeulten Felge gibt schon deutlich Aufschluß darüber wie das VR auftraf. 
Kennt doch jeder von sich selber: trifft ein Durchschlag seitlich auf die Felge, bzw. war die Felge zum Hinderniss leicht geneigt, so sind die Dellen in den Felgenflanken unterschiedlich hoch & daraus (und vermutlich noch anderen Merkmalen) wird der Gutachter schon eine recht deutliche Aussage treffen können.

Anmerkung in eigener Sache die mich zum nachdenken brachte:
In diesem Zusammenhang kann ich mit der Angabe "650Nm" nix anfangen, weil ich mir nicht vorstellen kann wie stark ein solcher Stoß sein soll, aber ich weiß was es braucht um durch einen Durchschlag Felgenflanken einzudellen & wenn ich drüber nachdenke was kommen muß um eine Felge so zu deformieren, dann empfinde ich das bei der genannten Geschwindigkeit schon extrem erschreckend & für mich zumindest kaum nachvollziehbar


----------



## tractor (1. Juni 2006)

mal angenommen, ein neues Haus bricht einfach so zusammen. 
Wird der Gutachter dann nur mit ner Probe aus dem Betonwerk oder der Ziegelei ein Gutachten anfertigen?
Und dann, nachdem er bei den Proben keinen Mangel festgestellt hat, sagen, dass die Hausbewohner selber schuld seien?

Wie werden Gutachten bei Unfällen mit Kfz erstellt? Etwa nur mit Bauteilen direkt aus der Fabrik? Ohne die verunfallten Kfz zu untersuchen?

Was passiert, wenn die Vermutung von Flo richtig ist, dass es ein Härtefehler ist und andere Rahmen aus der gleichen Charge ebenfalls von dem Mangel betroffen sind?
Wäre ich im dem Fall Händler/Hersteller würde ich nicht mehr ruhig schlafen bis die gesamte Charge zurückgerufen wäre.
Um den kleinsten Zweifel auszuschalten kann nur eine genaue Untersuchung des betroffenen Rahmens Klarheit bringen, alles Andere nährt nur Spekulationen und birgt einen erheblichen Imageverlust mit den zu erwartenden Folgen für Händler/Hersteller.

Bis nicht sämtliche Unklarheiten zweifelsfrei beseitigt sind gilt sowohl für Rose als auch für Andre die Unschuldsvermutung


----------



## FloII (1. Juni 2006)

dallekovitch schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Kompromisslösung hätte es 1A vor dem ganzen hier geben können.
> JAGENAU; DAS SAGTENWIRJASCHON DIEGANZEZEIT!!



Da muß ich jetzt doch auch mal eine Lanze für Rose brechen auch wenn ich nicht alles, was Rose hier geschrieben und gemacht hat gut finde - zum Beispiel den Vorwurf, daß rtc hier die Diskussion hochtreiben würde. Die Diskussion treiben leider ganz andere hoch. 

Trotzdem mal ein Wort dazu, warum ein wirtschaftlich handelndes Unternehmen nicht so superkulant* sein kann, wie wir uns das manchmal wünschen:
Geht mal davon aus, daß an Rose pro Jahr eine Unmenge an Reklamationswünschen herangetragen wird. Würde man allen Reklamationen nachgeben,  dann würde das - gerade im Internetzeitalter - sehr schnell die Runde machen. Das Ergebnis liest man doch jetzt schon sehr oft hier: "Wie Du bist gegen nen Baum gefahren und hast Dir dabei den Rahmen geschrottet? Geh zu Deinem Hersteller und behaupte, Du wärst durch ein kleines Schlagloch gefahren und dabei wäre der Rahmen gebrochen."
Diese ganzen "tudochmalsoalsob's"** verursachen ein Verhalten, wie wir es jetzt hier von Rose gezeigt wird. 
Eines muß uns nämlich auch mal klar sein, hätte Rose sofort einen neuen Rahmen rausgerückt - ohne zu hinterfragen, ob rtc den Unfall selber verschuldet hat oder nicht, der nächste "tudochmalsoalsob" wäre schon in den Startlöchern gestanden.
Im Endeffekt würde das auch uns Geld kosten. Denn Rose will ja nicht an den Reklas zugrunde gehen, und müsste somit die Preise hochschrauben. Irgendwann wäre dann der Punkt erreicht, wo Rose keine Kunden mehr hätte, weil sie zu teuer sind. 
Das ist ein scheiß schweres Spiel, wie kulant darf man/muß man sein - und was kann/darf/muß man auf jedenfall nicht mehr durchgehen lassen.

Wie oben gesagt, ich finde absolut nicht alles gut, was Rose hier in diesem Fall getrieben hat, aber für das Einsetzen eines Gutachters und die Überprüfung des Falls hab ich vollstes Verständnis.
Und, wäre meine Mutmaßung richtig, daß hier z.B. ein Härtefehler vorliegt, dann muß uns dieses Gutachten - wenn es denn komplett ist - sogar sehr recht und wichtig sein. Somit kann Rose weitere potentiell gefährdete Rahmen aus dem Verkehr ziehen.

Weil es mir gefällt möchte ich her auch nochmal das sehr schöne Zitat von tractor druntersetzen:


			
				tractor schrieb:
			
		

> Bis nicht sämtliche Unklarheiten zweifelsfrei beseitigt sind gilt sowohl für Rose als auch für Andre die Unschuldsvermutung.



Florian

*Kulant deswegen, weil ich das Erfüllen eines Garantieanspruchs ohne genauere Prüfung als "kulant" ansehe und im Grunde nichts mit der ursprünglichen Gewährleistung oder Garantie zu tun hat.

** Ich möchte betonen, daß ich hier in keinem Satz sage, daß Andre ein "tudochmalsoalsob" sei.


----------



## Deiwl (1. Juni 2006)

Mischiman schrieb:
			
		

> [*]Zum Gutachten: ich finde es wunderbar und es zeigt, dass es wirklich fähige Ingenieure in Deutschland gibt. Vieleicht lässt es Fragen offen (technisch!), aber es erfüllt seinen Zweck, nämlich Meinungsbildung! Ich wüsste jetzt, wem ich Recht zuspräche.
> ...Und dieses Gutachten hat ein eindeutiges! Ergebnis.


Genau und diese "Meinungsbildung" ist der wichtigste Teil. Da steht, dass der Bruch Unfallfolge und nicht -ursache war. Was übrigens an einem ganz anderen Rahmen geestet wurde, bei dem es so *gewesen wäre*
Da bin ich mal froh, dass Du kein Recht sprechen darfst.
Ist dir schon aufgefallen, dass es nicht um die Frage "Ursache" oder "Folge" geht, sondern darum, warum ein Rahmen hier nicht verbiegt sondern auseinanderreist?
Es geht darum, ob hier ein Materialfehler vorliegt und da kannst Du nicht sagen "wenn der Bruch Unfallfolge ist, dann ist es kein Materialfehler." Und schon garnicht, wenn du das mit einem anderen Rahmen testest.

Ich frage mich wirklich, wie ein Mensch mit 55kg solch eine Wucht auf den Rahmen wirken lassen soll, der ja überdurchschnittlich haltbar ist, dass dieser auseinanderbricht, wenn doch der Rahmen vollkommen in Ordnung war. 

Ich will damit niemanden für schuldig oder nicht schuldig erklären (bevor das wieder losgeht) sondern lediglich klarstellen, dass imho das Gutachten nicht aussagt, dass der Rahmen RTC`s in Ordnung war. Denn so ganz allmählich bekomme ich das Gefühl, dass die Diskussion in eine ganz andere Richtung läuft. 
Möglich, dass RTC auf der nassen Brücke gerutscht ist, dann seinen gebrochenen Rhamen gesehen hat und das für die Unfallursache hielt, obgleich es eine Unfallfolge ist. Aber ein Rahmen darf beim "ausrutschen" nicht so aussehen. Das wiederum kann man dem Gutachten entnehmen, nämlich dass der Rahmen bei einer weit höheren Belastung, als die, die ein Sturz mit 25 km/h verursacht, verbiegt.


----------



## zastafari (1. Juni 2006)

gandhi123 schrieb:
			
		

> um die Geschwindigkeit zu ermitteln für die zerstörerische Energie wird angenommen, dass Fahrer und Rad Eins sind.
> Erstens, gehen die Wege des Rades und des Fahrers auseinander, also ist die Annahme von 75 kg und somit die Geschwindigkeit nicht wirklich aussagekräftig. Ich würde eher nur auf die Masse des Rades tippen ~15kg.
> Bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 20 km/h wären das 231Nm  da sieht die Sache schon etwas anders aus, oder?
> Oder aders, um die Zerstörungsenergie von 650 Nm zu erreichen wären eine Geschwindigkeit beim Stoß von ~35km/h nötig gewesen.



Eben, das ist so etwa das, was versucht habe in die Diskussion zu bringen...

Um eine Reklamation zu beurteilen kann ich etliche Gutachten erstellen lassen, um dem tatsächlichen Grund näherzukommen, oder ich kann mein Gegenszenario - hier Bruch durch Unfall - auf Plausibilität überprüfen...

Das man im Laborversuch im idealen Frontcrash auf ein Bruchbild kam, das annähernd - aber meiner Meinung nach entscheidend nicht - dem des Unfallrahmens entsprach, hilft wenig. 
Herr Brust sprich von einer fast waagerechten(?) Stellung des Vorderrades, ich vermutete ca 50°, beim Anprall. Bitte stellt es doch mal mit dem eigenen Rad nach, legt das Vorderrad im Winkel 10-15° flach auf den Boden und stellt euch eine Beweguung senkrecht zum Berührungspunkt, unteren Totpunkt vor....und variiert ruhig. Wie wird sich das Rad, wie der Körper des Fahrers verhalten??
Dazu muß man auch noch bedenken, daß die Brücke ca. 3,5m breit ist, der Kollisionswinkel ist also begrenzt und das Rad hat zwei mitwirkende Gelenke, Vorderradachse und Steuersatz...

In dieser Konstellation eine Situation zu schaffen, die den festgestellten Spuren und der notwendigen Kraft zum Rahmenbruch gerecht wird, hat was von Lottospielen....

Das Rose vorab erstmal etwas reservierter auftritt, ist gerechtfertigt, aber irgendwann muß man die Sache auch abschließend bewerten...und bei dieser Sachlage...

Letzenendes würde mich natürlich auch das Ergebniss der Materialprüfung interessieren, denn persönlich hab ich schon das Gefühl, das gerade im Härteprozess schludrig gearbeitet wird und man möchte manchmal schon wissen, aus welcher Schmiede so'n Ding kommt(Fastrax??). Man bedenke, daß auch die Taiwanesen durch enorm gestiegene Rohstoffpreise arg unter Druck sind....


----------



## pongi (1. Juni 2006)

@floII: stimme dir voll und ganz zu. auf was du bzw tractor zur unschuldsvermutung sagst. ganz klar.

aber nochmals: warum wird nicht der verunfallte rahmen untersucht und warum muss andre hinterher sein? warum kommt rose nicht ihrer nachweispflicht hinterher?


----------



## perponche (1. Juni 2006)

FloII schrieb:
			
		

> Kulant deswegen, weil ich das Erfüllen eines Garantieanspruchs ohne genauere Prüfung als "kulant" ansehe und im Grunde nichts mit der ursprünglichen Gewährleistung oder Garantie zu tun hat.


Hi Florian,
ich schätze Deine bisherigen Beiträge, mit dem letzten Posting vergallopierst Du Dich allerdings in mehrfacher Hinsicht. Hier vorerst nur mal zu Deinem Sprachgebrauch folgendes:
1) bringen wir doch nicht wieder alles durcheinander, das Wort "Garantie" kannst Du in unserem Zusammenhang ersatzlos streichen, es geht hier allein um die gesetzliche Gewährleistung des Verkäufers gem. §§ 437 ff. BGB i.V.m. § 476 BGB für einen Sachmangel, der sich in den ersten sechs Monaten zeigt.
2) Die Gewährleistung des Verkäufers hat mit Schuld/Unschuld nichts zu tun. Der Begriff der Unschuldsvermutung ist ein Begriff aus dem Strafrecht/der Menschenrechtskonvention (der noch dazu von Laien meist völlig falsch interpretiert wird, sonst gäbe es z.B. keine Untersuchungshaft). Dieser Begriff hat im Zivilrecht nichts zu suchen, die Haftung des Verkäufers auf Gewährleistung gem. § 437 BGB ist verschuldensunabhängig. Der Rekurs auf die Unschuldsvermutung in dem "schönen Zitat"  


			
				tractor schrieb:
			
		

> Bis nicht sämtliche Unklarheiten zweifelsfrei beseitigt sind gilt sowohl für Rose als auch für Andre die Unschuldsvermutung


ist völlig neben der Sache.
3) Im Kaufrecht gilt eine andere gesetzliche Vermutung, nämlich die aus § 476 BGB: "Zeigt sich innerhalb von sechs Monaten seit Gefahrübergang ein Sachmangel, so wird vermutet, dass die Sache bereits bei Gefahrübergang mangelhaft war, es sei denn, diese Vermutung ist mit der Art der Sache oder des Mangels unvereinbar." Die Haltung: "solange nicht erwiesen ist, dass die Version von rtc richtig ist, zahlen wir nicht" findet im Gesetz keine Stütze.
4) Ein gesetzestreuer Verkäufer ist gehalten Gewährleistungsanprüche zeitnah abzuwickeln. Das ist nur korrektes Verhalten von ehrbaren Kaufleuten und hat noch lange nichts mit Kulanz zu tun. Die "genauere Prüfung" ist bekanntlich zu einem Instrument von Versicherungsunternehmen, Berufsgenossenschaften, Bauträgern und anderen geworden, um berechtigte Ansprüche abzuwimmeln, Anspruchsteller zu zermürben, in der Hoffnung dass sie aufgeben, versterben (Arzthaftungsprozesse!) oder sich mit einem Butterbrot abfinden lassen. In den neuen Bundesländern sind zahlreiche redliche Handwerker so in den Ruin getrieben worden. Die "genauere Prüfung" ist geradezu ein Zweig der Wirtschaftkriminalität geworden. Wer nicht in die Nähe dieses Gesindels gerückt werden will sollte den bösen Schein meiden und die Abwicklung nicht auf die lange Bank schieben. Man kann ja nicht sagen, dass Rose die Prüfung besonders energisch angegangen wäre, das war mehr Wagenburg und imho ohne dieses Forum hätte sich da was bewegt?!
5) Ich habe mal den Fall Fachhochschul-Studierenden im 3. Semester vorgetragen und gefragt, was sie denn an Roses Stelle getan hätten. Nach ca. 12 Minuten die intelligente Lösung: "Wir hätten - angesichts der geringen Laufleistung des MTB - sofort den vollen Kaufpreis an rtc rücküberweisen, und zwar unter Vorbehalt. D.h. unter dem Vorbehalt der Rückforderung für den Fall, dass eine genauere Prüfung ergeben sollte dass...usw. Dann wäre rtc hochzufrieden gewesen, es hätte kein PR-Desaster gegeben, Roses Rechte wären gewahrt geblieben und er hätte alle Zeit der Welt zum prüfen und gutachten gehabt." Ich habe "brillant" zu der Lösung gesagt, genau genommen ist das aber eher durchschnittlich, das müsste jedem Nachwuchsmanager eigentlich beim Dösen einfallen.


----------



## fatboy (1. Juni 2006)

@ perponche

Die Sache mit der Unschuldsvermutung hatte ich jetzt auf die teilweise (auch von Rose) ins Spiel gebrachten Äußerungen, Andre würde nicht die Wahrheit sagen, bezogen.

Es würde ja in dem Fall die Vermutung zulassen, er würde sich einen finanziellen Vorteil verschaffen wollen (vorsätzlich, durch Irrtumserregung u.s.w), jedenfalls scheinen die Rose-Menschen das so auslegen zu wollen...

Die "brilliante" Lösung wäre aber echt der beste Weg gewesen.


Gruß


----------



## FloII (1. Juni 2006)

perponche schrieb:
			
		

> H
> 1) bringen wir doch nicht wieder alles durcheinander, das Wort "Garantie" kannst Du in unserem Zusammenhang ersatzlos streichen,



Gut, ich hab übersehen auch beim ersten Mal, Garantie bzw. Gewährleistungsanspruch zu schreiben. Weiter unten im Satz hab ich die Gewwährleistung ja mit eingebracht.

Die ganzen rechtlichen Dinge sind nicht mein Ding, ich betrachte die Sache aus rein technischer Sicht.
Ob man jetzt mit verkäuferischen und rechtlichen Tricks rtc einen neuen Rahmen "unter Vorbehalt" hätte geben können, davon versteh ich nichts. Da magst Du der Fachmann sein.
Ich schrieb ja auch, daß ich absolut nicht alles gutheiße, was Rose gesagt oder getan hat. 

Ich versuche nur darzustellen, daß Rose gute Gründe hat, hier nicht gleich ja und amen zu rtc zu sagen und ihm den Rahmen ohne jegen Vorbehalt zu geben. 
Ob man ihm einen Rahmen unter Vorbehalt - quasi leiht - oder sonstwas mag rechtlich korrekt sein, ändert aber nichts daran, daß man erst mal die Aussage von rtc anzweifeln darf und dann Untersuchungen anstellen sollte, um den Sachverhalt eindeutig zu klären. Zur eigenen Sicherheit, zur Sicherheit der Kunden und zur Wahrung der eigenen Interessen.

Ich hoffe, wir sind uns soweit einig? 

Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (1. Juni 2006)

fatboy schrieb:
			
		

> @ perponche
> 
> Die Sache mit der Unschuldsvermutung hatte ich jetzt auf die teilweise (auch von Rose) ins Spiel gebrachten ÃuÃerungen, Andre wÃ¼rde nicht die Wahrheit sagen, bezogen.
> 
> ...


 
Einer der GrÃ¼nde, warum gute PR-Fachberater und gute Juristen StundensÃ¤tze jenseits der 300 â¬ verlangen bzw. erhalten kÃ¶nnen.

Aber kein Beispiel ist so schlecht (abgelaufen), als dass es nicht fÃ¼r die Zukunft als Grundlage fÃ¼r eine neue Unternehmensmaxime herangezogen werden kann.

Als Unternehmensberater gewinne ich zunehmend mehr den Eindruck, dass diese 'Abwicklung' einen materiellen und immateriellen Schaden im satten funfstelligen â¬-Bereich fÃ¼r das Unternehmen annehmen wird.
Allerdings bewegen wir uns jetzt zeitlich in einem Bereich, wo jeder weitere ungenutzte Tag vierstellig kostet.

Erich KÃ¤stners Leitsatz:

"Tue Gutes und spricht darÃ¼ber,
auf dass sich Nachahmer finden."

kÃ¶nnte man als das Credo der PR-Fachberater bezeichnen.


----------



## pongi (1. Juni 2006)

nur mal so als kleines offtopic: warum kostet jeder tag ab jetzt dann vierstellig?
ist kleine anzweiflung, ist reines interesse


----------



## FloII (1. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> "Tue Gutes und spricht darüber,
> auf dass sich Nachahmer finden."
> 
> könnte man als das Credo der PR-Fachberater bezeichnen.



Ich hab mal gelernt: Das Beste, was einem passieren kann, ist ein Reklamationsfall, den man hervorragend abwickelt. 
Man redet drüber - man sieht ja auch hier, wie begeistert die Leute über ihre postitiv abgewickelten Garantiefälle reden - über die ganzen tollen Räder ohne Schaden redet man deutlich weniger. 

Florian


----------



## Hammelhetzer (1. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Einer der Gründe, warum gute PR-Fachberater und gute Juristen Stundensätze jenseits der 300  verlangen bzw. erhalten können.
> 
> ... materiellen und immateriellen Schaden im satten funfstelligen -Bereich für das Unternehmen annehmen wird.


Zeigt, 

dass die Meinung jener Fachberater keinen Heller wert ist. Der Fachberater hier kauft ja z.B. ausschließlich beim Händler seines Vertrauens, handelt es sich aber um Komponenten über 50, werden diese konsequent jedoch nur über Ebay erworben. Der Fachberater selber hat also niemals zur Kundengruppe "Rose" gehört und kann daher auch ihr Verhalten überhaupt nicht realistisch nachvollziehen.

Weiterhin darf man mal feststellen, dass doch eine ganze Reihe von Red Bull Rädern auf Deutschlands Trails und Strassen rollen, u.a. auch der amtierende deutsche Strassenmeister. Da ist es doch merkwürdig, von keinem weiteren Fall zu hören (was nicht heißt, dass keine Rahmenbrüche vorkommen. Dies ist bei allen Herstellern an der Tagesordnung).

Andererseits werden aber diejenigen, die das Ganze neutral verfolgen, zunächst mal auf Red Bull aufmerksam und setzen sich jetzt erst als potentielle Kunden mit dem sicher nicht schlechten Produkt auseinander.

Ich stütze mich hier mal auf eine empirische Eigenbeobachtung. Unlängst verschickte Rose die Frühjahrshighlights mit einigen drastisch reduzierten Rahmen. Trotz umgehender Bestellung - Bestand war noch grün - erhielt ich eine Absage. Zumindest mit Schleuderpreisen scheint der Abverkauf bei denen also noch nicht zu stocken.

Ungeachtet dessen ist das Verhalten von beiden Seiten nicht sonderlich geschickt. Und ungeachtet der Schadensursache muß ich zugeben, dass meine Aludose von Actionssports (Rahmengewicht ca. 1650gr, nachgewogen) schon gegen alles mögliche gekracht und geschleudert ist und mich nach wie vor durch die Wildnis schleppt.

Das ist aber auch bewußt kein gewichtsoptimierter Scandiumrahmen, der sicher als Schwerpunkt nicht Unzerstörbarkeit sondern eben Steifigkeit und Leichtigkeit hat. Mich würde es auch ärgern, wenn ich auf die Klappe fliege und die Kiste sich dabei zerlegt - aber deswegen fahre ich halt auch keinen Scandiumrahmen im Gelände.

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Hammelhetzer (1. Juni 2006)

FloII schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal gelernt: Das Beste, was einem passieren kann, ist ein Reklamationsfall, den man hervorragend abwickelt.
> Man redet drüber - man sieht ja auch hier, wie begeistert die Leute über ihre postitiv abgewickelten Garantiefälle reden - über die ganzen tollen Räder ohne Schaden redet man deutlich weniger.
> 
> Florian


Deswegen würde ich auch nie mehr - im Falle einer höherpreisigen Anschaffung - was anderes als Giant wählen. Die hatten mir vor zwei Jahren ohne jedes Mucken einen Rahmen mit Baujahr '97 gegen einen der 2005er Baureihe ausgetauscht. Allerdings hat da auch kein Sturz mitgewirkt, egal ob als Ursache oder Folge.


----------



## juchhu (1. Juni 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Zeigt,
> 
> dass die Meinung jener Fachberater keinen Heller wert ist. Der Fachberater hier kauft ja z.B. ausschließlich beim Händler seines Vertrauens, handelt es sich aber um Komponenten über 50, werden diese konsequent jedoch nur über Ebay erworben. Der Fachberater selber hat also niemals zur Kundengruppe "Rose" gehört und kann daher auch ihr Verhalten überhaupt nicht realistisch nachvollziehen.
> ...


Hä???
Von welchem Fachberater schreibst Du?

BTW: Falls Du auch nur im entferntesten mich meinen solltest,

bin ich kein PR-Fachberater
bin ich kein Jurist
kannst Du mein Einkaufsverhalten nicht kennen.
Also zur Hölle, von wem oder über was schreibst Du da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tractor (1. Juni 2006)

FloII schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal gelernt: Das Beste, was einem passieren kann, ist ein Reklamationsfall, den man hervorragend abwickelt.
> Man redet drüber - man sieht ja auch hier, wie begeistert die Leute über ihre postitiv abgewickelten Garantiefälle reden - über die ganzen tollen Räder ohne Schaden redet man deutlich weniger.
> 
> Florian



genau, darum schrieb ich ja von der Bikers Dream. Sicher, in dem Moment als das Problem auftrat war ich stinksauer und es war gut, dass ich nicht sofort in der Lage war den Beschwerdebrief zu verfassen bzw. dass der Hersteller nicht in der Nähe war.

Das Problem hätte sich auch mit Ersatz des defekten 1 Cent Teils beheben lassen. Dass der Hersteller mit der Lieferung einer kompletten, einwandfrei funktionierenden Pumpe reagiert hat, zeigt doch, dass man sich sehr um seine Kunden und daraus entsehender positiver Reputation bemüht. 
Und erkannt hat, worauf der Erfolg des Unternehmens beruht: Kundenzufriedenheit

Man muss sich um seine Kunden bemühen - bevor es ein anderer macht.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (1. Juni 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Also zur Hölle, von wem oder über was schreibst Du da?


Von Leuten,

die sich ihren neuen Dämpfer auf Ebay "geschossen" haben, siehe KFL-Thread. Wahrscheinlich lehnt dein Händler den Vertrieb von Federelementen ab...ne, ne, kannst und darfst kaufen wo und was du willst.

Mir fällt nur auf, dass die meisten, die hier mit Roseboykott und ähnlichem kommen, evidenter Weise ohnehin keine Rosekunden sind, waren oder auch hätten sein können (eine Bestellung setzt nämlich stets eine gewisse Bonität voraus. Dies betrifft jetzt aber ausdrücklich nicht den Eifelort!).


----------



## juchhu (1. Juni 2006)

pongi schrieb:
			
		

> nur mal so als kleines offtopic: warum kostet jeder tag ab jetzt dann vierstellig?
> ist kleine anzweiflung, ist reines interesse


 
In der Werbung spricht man oft von der Summe der kleinen "Ja"s, die zum großen "Ja" führen bzw. von der Summe der kleinen "Nein"s, die zum großen "Nein" führen.

Jeden Tag, den ein Unternehmen bei der Reklamationsabwicklung 'untätig' wartet und durch entsprechenden Handlungen oder Unterlassungen in den Medien (z.B. I-Net) für eine große Menge von Kunden und potentiellen Kunden nicht kundenorientiert handelt, führt auf Dauer zu einer Manifestierung einer negativen Haltung zum Unternehmen, d.h. Kunden stornieren Aufträge oder orientieren sich anderweitig oder was noch viel schlimmer ist, potenzieren die (potentielle) Kundenmenge, die zz. eine neagtive Einstellung gewonnen hat, durch negative Mundpropaganda.

Wenn das letzte Stadium (negative Mundpropaganda) begonnen hat, ist diese Entwicklung nur sehr schwer zu stoppen und um zu kehren. Auf jeden Fall ist es sehr kostenintensiv.

Als Beispiel ist hier der Elchtest der damaligen A-Klasse zu nennen.
99% der A-Klasse Käufer wären in ihrem Autofahrerdasein nicht in eine Extremsituation gekommen, der mit dem Ausgang des Elchtest vergleichbar gewesen wäre. 
Dennoch ist das Mediendisaster erst durch die unangemessene Reaktion des Unternehmens heraufbeschworen worden. Quasi als Wiedergutmachung wurde der SMART mit ESP ausgestattet, was seine Konkurrenzfähige Einführung im Niedrigpreissegment erschwert hat.

Insofern relativieren sich vierstellige tägliche Folgekosten schnell, denn sie können auch sehr viel höher sein.


----------



## juchhu (1. Juni 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Von Leuten,
> 
> die sich ihren neuen Dämpfer auf Ebay "geschossen" haben, siehe KFL-Thread. Wahrscheinlich lehnt dein Händler den Vertrieb von Federelementen ab...ne, ne, kannst und darfst kaufen wo und was du willst.
> 
> Mir fällt nur auf, dass die meisten, die hier mit Roseboykott und ähnlichem kommen, evidenter Weise ohnehin keine Rosekunden sind, waren oder auch hätten sein können (eine Bestellung setzt nämlich stets eine gewisse Bonität voraus. Dies betrifft jetzt aber ausdrücklich nicht den Eifelort!).


 
Du hast echt einen Schatten.

Ich habe bei Michael, meinem Bikehändler vor Ort, über die Bestellung und Erwerb von Dämpfer und Federgabel gesprochen. Da er aber nicht über die nötigen Direktkontakt verfügt bzw. Ordergrößen tätigen muss, bei der dann Dämpfer/Federgabel im Lager rumliegen, hat er mir den I-Net-Händler empfohlen, bei dem ich dann den Dämpfer 50% unter Marktpreis erhalten habe.

E-Bay lehne ich ab. 

Im übrigen habe ich auch schon bei Rose bestellt. Ich habe Rose weder geliebt noch gehasst. Aber diese (Thread-)Entwicklung ist für die Zukunft gesehen für mich eher ein kleines "Nein" als ein kleines "Ja".


----------



## downhillschrott (1. Juni 2006)

Ich verfolge den Thread noch nicht lange. Habe mir aber alles, von Anfang an, durchgelesen. Eines muß ich im Voraus festhalten: Wenn der Ablauf so war wie von rtc beschrieben und im nachhinein von Rose geschildert, spricht das auf keinen Fall für deren Service. Hier sind aus meiner Sicht dringend Verbesserungen notwendig.

Nun zum Rahmen: Ich selber bin kein Experte für Materialwissenschaften, sondern noramler Ing. für Maschinenbau, aber ich habe im Rahmen meiner Ausbildung etliche Radlteile zerstört  und in meiner bis jetzt schon ca. 15 Jahre andauernden aktiven Radzeit mehrer Radlteile zerstört und noch viel mehr zerstörte gesehen/analysiert inkl. Stürze.

Was mir an diesem Rahmen nicht gefällt ist der glatte Bruch, praktisch ohne Verformungen wie am vorderen Rahmenteil ersichtlich. Einen solchen Rahmenbruch habe ich bei Aluminiumrahmen erst einmal (ausgenommen Scandium und Titanal) gesehen: Durch einen Frontalcrash durch einen Fahrfehler in einem Downhillrennen auf 2000 Meter Höhe bei -22°C wo das Material durch die tiefe Temperatur spröder war.

Wie auch immer der Unfall passiert ist, (ich denke eher an eine Situation wie im Gutachen geschildert. Ein Sturz, und an einem Hindernis ist der Rahmen gebrochen) ist eigentlich vollkommen egal. Denn meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, war dieser eine Rahmen zu spröde, vermutlich ein Fehler in der Wärmebehandlung, die bei Scandium-legierten Aluminium anders und aufwendiger verläuft als bei herkömmlichen Legierungen.

Ob der Rahmen den Sturz unbeschadet überstanden hätte, wenn er wie der getestete Rahmen korrekt gewesen wäre sei dahingestellt, ich glaube nicht. Warum der Gutachter nur einen Neurahmen zur Untersuchung herangezogen hat, aber keinerlei werkstoffwissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen am Unfallrahmen vorgenommen hat, ist mir persönlich ein Rätsel.

Ich habe auch schon des öfteren von gebrochenen Scandiumrahmen gehört und leider erst wenige gesehen. Bei allen waren nur geringe Verfromungen zu sehen.

Ich persönlich hätte eine fundierte Untersuchung eines solchen Rahmens gerne gesehen. Das diese, selbst in diesem Fall, nicht durchgeführt wurde, kann ich mir - wie oben schon erwähnt - wirklich nicht erklären.

Denn wen ein Rahmen versagt, sollte er, meiner Meinung nach, zumindest einen Rest von duktilen Verhalten aufweisen. Ein solch sprödes Totalversagen halte ich für sehr unsicher.


----------



## zastafari (1. Juni 2006)

Es ist schon toll, hier wird, obwohl mittlerweile mindestens 183mal dargelegt wurde, was es mit Gewährleistung auf sich hat und welche Paragraphen was und wo und wie, wie schön Marketing doch sein kann usw., immer noch, wie ich finde, haarsträubend am Sachverhalt vorbeidiskutiert....

Rose hat seinerzeit die Gewährleistung abgelehnt, da sie von Ihrer Seite ernsthafte Zweifel hatten und den Vorfall auf einen Unfall schoben. Das ist legitim - und dann braucht auch kein Ersatzrahmen versendet werden noch Blumen noch sonstwas.... Alles richtig, wenn sie Recht haben.

Doch mittlerweile - nach dem Gutachten - denke ich, daß auch Rose einen Weg suchen wird, die so nicht zu haltende Entscheidung zu korrigieren. 

Doch das dauernde, eindimensionale Bombardement mit Boykotten und sonstigen Verbraucherdrohungen, macht das natürlich nicht leichter das Gesicht zu wahren. 

Denn nicht Eure Lautstärke wird es machen, sondern Argumente....


----------



## rtc (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
nunja, wie einer der Poster ja schon schrieb, war die Bruecke trocken, als das ganze passierte. Mir persoenlich faellt nun kein vernuenftiger Grund ein, wie ich noch haette Stuerzen sollen, denn Splitt oder Sand sind darauf eigentlich nicht zu finden. Der einzige Anhaltspunkt ist und bleibt fuer mich der Absatz zwischen Bruecke, der im Gutachten aber leider als "keine nennenswerte Hoehendifferenz" beschrieben wird (ebenfalls ein Kritikpunkt am Gutachten, den ich velotech gemeldet habe), da es auf den Bildern wohl nicht besonders gut erkennbar ist. Es handelt sich nicht um eine Kante wie bei einem Bordstein, sondern um eine Art Rampe mit um die 5cm Hoehe und einer Laenge von ca. 30-50cm). Beim Ueberfahren spuert man sie (sofern es das Rad denn ueberlebt...) schon deutlich, jedoch nicht so ruckartig, wie es beispielsweise bei einem Ast der Fall waere. 

Mir ist durchaus klar, dass ich von Rose kaum erwarten kann, dass jedes Rad, gleich ob es durch Eigenverschulden oder Tuecken der Technik zu Bruch ging, einfach anstandslos und ohne das Geschehen zu hinterfragen, ersetzt wird. Andererseits kann ich es aber auch nicht akzeptieren, dass mir einfach "selbst schuld" vorgesetzt, ein Materialfehler ohne ausreichende Begutachtung konsequent verneint und mir als kleiner Bonus dann noch die Verbreitung von Luegen vorgeworfen wird.

Als letzten Versuch, endlich wieder zur Ruhe zu kommen, habe ich Rose gestern ein Angebot zum "Waffenstillstand" und zur einigermassen gerechten Loesung des Konflikts unterbreitet und hoffe nun auf eine postitive Antwort. Klappt auch das nicht, kann ich nicht mehr helfen, aber zumindest behaupten, dass ich alles versucht habe...

Beste Gruesse,
André


----------



## pongi (1. Juni 2006)

das stimmt schon alles was du sagst, aber rose muss ersatz liefern oder beweisen (und zwar hieb und stichfest) dass sie im recht sind. so hab ich das verstanden. und weder das eine noch das andere ist ja passiert


----------



## KommissarZufall (1. Juni 2006)

downhillschrott schrieb:
			
		

> bei -22°C wo das Material durch die tiefe Temperatur spröder war.



falsch! Aluminium (und alle Legierungen) wird bei tiefer werdenden Temperaturen zäher und duktiler, nebenbei nimmt auhc noch die Zugfestigkeit zu. Sogar bei Temperaturen unter -200°C hat man deutlich höhere Werte bei Duktilität und Festigkeit im Vergleich zur Raumtemperatur

Wollte nicht klug*******n, aber Unwahrheiten stehen lassen, ist auch nicht gerade förderlich...


----------



## zastafari (1. Juni 2006)

downhillschrott schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch schon des öfteren von gebrochenen Scandiumrahmen gehört und leider erst wenige gesehen. Bei allen waren nur geringe Verfromungen zu sehen.



Ich hatte letztes Jahr nen Scandium-Rahmen in der Hand, bei dem das Oberrohr fast wie mit nen Laser an ziemlich der gleichen Stelle durchtrennt war, ca. 3-4 cm hinter einer Gussetschweißnaht. Mit wenig Biegen hätte man nen Blatt Papier durchziehen können. Das Unterrohr war hier jedoch noch intakt...

...und der Fahrer hat ungefähr rtcs Kaliber, mag keine Abfahrten und fährt lieber bergauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downhillschrott (1. Juni 2006)

> falsch! Aluminium (und alle Legierungen) wird bei tiefer werdenden Temperaturen zäher und duktiler, nebenbei nimmt auhc noch die Zugfestigkeit zu. Sogar bei Temperaturen unter -200°C hat man deutlich höhere Werte bei Duktilität und Festigkeit im Vergleich zur Raumtemperatur


 Bist du dir da sicher? Egal, lassen wir die 2 Behauptungen mal so stehen, ich forsche nach, gehört nicht hierher.


----------



## Edelziege (1. Juni 2006)

downhillschrott schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du dir da sicher? Egal, lassen wir die 2 Behauptungen mal so stehen, ich forsche nach, gehört nicht hierher.



Moin Moin,

das stimmt schon so. Kann man nachlesen zB in den Aluminium-Taschenbüchern aus dem Aluminium-Verlag.
Alu verhält sich da anders als üblicher Stahl...

Viele Grüße von der
Edelziege


----------



## downhillschrott (1. Juni 2006)

Verdammt, das ist mir dann peinlich.. werde ich nachsitzen und das wieder nachlernen.  Entschuldigung für diese Behauptung.. (und ich war fix davon überzeugt..)


----------



## perponche (1. Juni 2006)

FloII schrieb:
			
		

> Die ganzen rechtlichen Dinge sind nicht mein Ding, ich betrachte die Sache aus rein technischer Sicht. Ob man jetzt *mit verkäuferischen und rechtlichen Tricks*  rtc einen neuen Rahmen "unter Vorbehalt" hätte geben können, davon versteh ich nichts. Da magst Du der Fachmann sein.
> Ich hoffe, wir sind uns soweit einig?
> Florian


"Tricks", das drückst Du jetzt arg negativ aus. Die Frage an die Studierenden war, was hätte ein vernünftiges Krisenmanagement getan, um den Interessen BEIDER Parteien möglichst gerecht zu werden? Dabei ist ein wesentliches Element der Zeitfaktor, der für die Beteiligten ein ganz unterschiedliches Gewicht hat. rtc ist nur einmal zwanzig Jahre jung und den Frühling 2006 mit MTB das gibt ihm keiner wieder. Das schlimmste ist häufig nicht die Kohle sondern die Zeit die man sein Sportgerät entbehrt. Vielleicht wäre er im Wald der Traumbikerin seines Lebens auf einem Santa Cruz Nomad begegnet, wer weiss?! Unwiederbringlich dahin!! Erwin Rose dagegen sitzt an seinem Schreibtisch und hat halt eine Akte mehr auf seinem Schreibtisch und von ihm aus kann es dauern und dauern und dauern...(wäre da nicht das I-Net versteht sich). Dieser Interessenlage trägt die "brillante Lösung" Rechnung, nichts weiter. Kein Trick. Alltagssprachlich hieße das etwa: "Da, Bub, nimm, kauf Dir halt a neues, aber wehe Du hast mich angeschwindelt dann will ich das Göid auf Heller und Pfennig zuruck!" Dazu brauchts keinen Juristen, das ist einfach nur Ausdruck sozialer Intelligenz. Trotzdem Bravo für den Nachwuchs, in 12 Minuten eine Lösung zu entwickeln, an der rein gar nichts auszusetzen ist, ist schon ganz gut.
Ansonsten: nichts für ungut Florian, Du bist eine Bereicherung für das Forum und ich wollte Dir nicht auf den Schlips treten, keinesfalls. Ich finde es im Gegenteil sehr spannend wie sich soetwas wie eine kollektive Intelligenz entfaltet aus dem ganz unterschiedlichen Approach der einzelnen Stimmen.
salut
perponche


----------



## zastafari (1. Juni 2006)

Lob deine Jungs mal nicht zu sehr...so dolle ist diese "brilliante" Lösung nun auch nicht.
Natürlich, im Einzelfall und hier auch noch rückblickend, kann das ja ganz prima sein. Aber was, wenn der Kunde doch schuld war?? Wie nachfordern...?? Hätte er im Eingeständnis seiner Schuld tatsächlich nen neuen Rahmen haben wollen, wo er vielleicht für den Ersten drei Jahre sparte?? Wie soll der das aufbringen??? Wenn nicht, wie verrechnet man dies?? Was soll man dann mit dem Gebrauchtmüll machen?? Wie soll eine Unternehmer ein derartiges System finanzieren, wenn nicht auf den Preis seiner Waren umlegen??? Wie stehe ich dann zu Firmen, die dies nicht bieten?? Wird dieses Mehr vom Kunden angenommen, oder guckt er nur nach dem Preis???

Der Fall hier ist durch die Frontenlage recht unglücklich verlaufen, aber auch ich würde doch Keinen nur aus Freundlichkeit entschädigen, wenn ich 100pro überzeugt bin, das dies ungerechtfertigt ist.
Tja, aber hier kann man halt auch mal daneben liegen. Keiner ist Gott, ist halt ne doofe Situation, logisch, daß einem Absicht unterstellt wird, aber man muß dann die Größe haben doch richtig zu handeln...und ich denke das kommt.


----------



## FloII (1. Juni 2006)

perponche schrieb:
			
		

> "Tricks", das drückst Du jetzt arg negativ aus.



War aber nicht negativ gemeint. Ist eigentlich ja auch kein negatives Wort, sondern wurde nur durchs "Tricksen" negativ gemacht.
Sehe das übrigens ähnlich wie Zastafari. Was machst Du mit dem Rahmen, wenn Du Recht bekommst. Wird dann aber eine arg komplizierte Hin- und Herschieberei mit Wertminderung etc.



			
				perponche schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten: nichts für ungut Florian, Du bist eine Bereicherung für das Forum und ich wollte Dir nicht auf den Schlips treten, keinesfalls.



Danke!  Ich fühlte mich auch nicht ernsthaft auf den Schlips getreten.

Trotzdem gehts jetzt erst mal ein verlängertes Wochenende zum Biken - viel Spaß beim Weiterdiskutieren. 

Florian


----------



## rascal92 (1. Juni 2006)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> aber auch ich würde doch Keinen nur aus Freundlichkeit entschädigen, wenn ich 100pro überzeugt bin, das dies ungerechtfertigt ist.


Doch, denn so sieht es in der Realität aus. Als Händler und Kaufmann musst du einfach mehrere Dinge in Betracht ziehen.
Gängiges Beispiel aus der Radbranche:
Ein Kunde bringt einen vor kurzem erstandenen (Marken-)Schlauch zurück und behauptet es sei schon ein Loch im Neuzustand vorhanden gewesen.
(Für alle, die nicht in der Materie bewandert sind : Das ist so selten wie ein "Pariser" mit Loch)
Was macht der Händler sinnvollerweise?
Versucht er dem Kunden zu erklären, dies sei nicht möglich, alles weise auf einen Montagefehler hin,...etc und lehnt einen Umtausch ab?

Nein! Denn diese Aktion bindet Arbeitszeit, die den EK eines Schlauchs um das Vielfache überschreitet, hinterlässt einen Kunden, der Empört ist, dass man im zum Einen nicht zutraut einen Schlauch korrekt zu wechseln, zum Andern nicht seinem Wort traut und sich in Ausreden flüchtet.
Er wird im Laden schlechte Stimmung verbreiten und sein Negativerlebniss auch Anderen gegenüber komunizieren
Oder:
Entschuldigt man sich zunächst für die Unannehmlichkeiten die entstanden sind (extra Weg), weist freundlich auf die geringe Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Werksdefekts hin und händigt einen neuen Schlauch aus, nicht ohne...
jetzt wird´s optimal 
..dem Kunden noch Montagetips mit auf den Weg zu geben (nicht dass nochmal ein Schlauch zerstört wird )
oder die Montage des Schlauchs in das Laufrad anzubieten (mit evtl. Folgeauftrag im Stile von... wenn ich das Rad schon hier habe, sollen wir auch gleich noch...Bremsklötze...Kette...Inspektion...)

Der Vergleich zum vorliegenden Problem hinkt nicht wirklich, wenn man das unterschiedliche Geschäftsvolumen der Parteien vergleicht.



			
				zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> aber man muß dann die Größe haben doch richtig zu handeln...und ich denke das kommt.



Und da liegt des Pudels Kern : wie handelt man richtig?
Verschiedene Charaktere neigen zu unterschiedlichen Antworten, so ist das Spiel.
Gruss, rascal92


----------



## pongi (1. Juni 2006)

was spricht denn dagegen das das unternehmen einen neuen rahmen in rechnung stellt wenn sich rausstellt das sie im recht waren?
wird der rechnung nicht nachgekommen wird eine mahnung geschickt, fruchtet das nicht läßt man eben pfänden.
ist doch eine sache die tagtäglich abläuft in einer gesellschaft bei dennen viele über ihre verhältnisse leben.


----------



## Mischiman (1. Juni 2006)

Da lach ich ja drüber:





			
				Deiwl schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich mal froh, dass Du kein Recht sprechen darfst.
> 
> Ist dir schon aufgefallen, dass es nicht um die Frage "Ursache" oder "Folge" geht, sondern darum, warum ein Rahmen hier nicht verbiegt sondern auseinanderreist? Es geht darum, ob hier ein Materialfehler vorliegt und da kannst Du nicht sagen "wenn der Bruch Unfallfolge ist, dann ist es kein Materialfehler." Und schon garnicht, wenn du das mit einem anderen Rahmen testest.
> ...
> Aber ein Rahmen darf beim "ausrutschen" nicht so aussehen.


Das siehst Du nun leider völlig falsch, mein Gutester  ,

es geht eben *nur hier *um "Materialfehler" beim Gutachten geht es um die Frage, was warscheinlicher war/ist. Ich habe schon einige Erfahrungen mit Gerichten gemacht, ich denke, ich kann das ganz gut beurteilen.  

Und wie ein Rahmen nach einem Sturz aussehen darf - das wage ich auch als nicht-Sachverständiger zu behaupten - kannst DU gar nicht burteilen. 

Downhillschrott hat recht, dukiler sollten brechende Rahmen schon sein, alle anderen Schreiber haben ja auch Recht, man sollte auch die MAterialfrage klären, man sollte besseren Service machen *bla* - ändert trotzdem nichts daran, dass hier munter weiter aneinander vorbei diskutiert wird.

Viele Grüße

Mischiman

PS.: Und was dass Thema "Beweislastumkehr" angeht: schonmal gedacht, dass es u.U. nicht so einfach ist? Die, die hier ständig davon schreiben sind vermutlich die, die tatsächlich glauben, bei eBay durch ne blöde Klausel "Privatverkauf - gebraucht" die Umtauschrechte abwälzen zu können. Lächerlich! "No Way!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (1. Juni 2006)

versteh ich nicht. was soll so schwer sein an der beweislastumkehr? ganz überspitz gesagt was soll es andre kümmern wie rose das beweisen will? ist ja nicht sein bier, rose muss beweisen. klar ist das jetzt sehr überspitzt ausgedrückt, andre hat ja auch ein interesse das die sache zügig vorangeht, aber warum soll die beweißpflicht ein problem darstellen? versteh ich nicht


----------



## dallo (1. Juni 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Von Leuten,
> 
> die sich ihren neuen Dämpfer auf Ebay "geschossen" haben, siehe KFL-Thread. Wahrscheinlich lehnt dein Händler den Vertrieb von Federelementen ab...ne, ne, kannst und darfst kaufen wo und was du willst.
> 
> Mir fällt nur auf, dass die meisten, die hier mit Roseboykott und ähnlichem kommen, evidenter Weise ohnehin keine Rosekunden sind, waren oder auch hätten sein können (eine Bestellung setzt nämlich stets eine gewisse Bonität voraus. Dies betrifft jetzt aber ausdrücklich nicht den Eifelort!).




Deine Aussage hättest du auch genausogut in der Pfeife rauchen können! 
Sie ist provokativ und noch vielmehr lächerlich!


----------



## perponche (1. Juni 2006)

zastafari schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich, im Einzelfall und hier auch noch rückblickend, kann das ja ganz prima sein. Aber was, wenn der Kunde doch schuld war?? Wie nachfordern...?? Hätte er im Eingeständnis seiner Schuld tatsächlich nen neuen Rahmen haben wollen, wo er vielleicht für den Ersten drei Jahre sparte?? Wie soll der das aufbringen??? Wenn nicht, wie verrechnet man dies?? Was soll man dann mit dem Gebrauchtmüll machen?? *Wie soll eine Unternehmer ein derartiges System finanzieren, wenn nicht auf den Preis seiner Waren umlegen??? * Wie stehe ich dann zu Firmen, die dies nicht bieten?? Wird dieses Mehr vom Kunden angenommen, oder guckt er nur nach dem Preis???


Na na zastafari, bleib mal auf dem Teppich, mach mal halblang. Es geht um einen Rahmen der im Einkauf vielleicht 350,- Euro oder mehr oder weniger gekostet hat. Und es geht um einen Einzelfall. Auch die bösesten Buben hier im Forum gehen nicht davon aus dass die Scandium Rahmen von Rose permanent crashen oder junge Leute sich serienweise damit gegen die Wand knallen werden wenn sie gehört haben: au fein, wenn man sein nagelneues Scandium gegen die Wand fährt kriegt man einen  neuen Rahmen??! Dein dramatisches Szenario kann nicht davon ablenken dass es um eine banale unternehmerische Dummheit geht und um die Unfähigkeit eine Fehlentscheidung zu revidieren.


----------



## tysi (2. Juni 2006)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne jetzt den ganzen Thread durchgelesen zu haben ist die Sache doch eigentlich ganz einfach:
> 
> -Kunde behauptet Rahmen ist einfach so gebrochen.
> -Gutachten kann nicht 100% ausschliessen, dass der Rahmen einfach so gebrochen ist.
> ...



So schauts aus! Kurz und bündig!
Ich würde es auf einen Rechtsstreit ankommen lassen, schon aus Prinzip.


----------



## Schildbürger (2. Juni 2006)

rascal92 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ein Kunde bringt einen vor kurzem erstandenen (Marken-)Schlauch zurück und behauptet es sei schon ein Loch im Neuzustand vorhanden gewesen.
> (Für alle, die nicht in der Materie bewandert sind : Das ist so selten wie ein "Pariser" mit Loch)
> ...
> Gruss, rascal92



Du wirst es kaum glauben... Aber genau das ist mir mit einem Schwalbe Schlauch passiert. Der Händler hat in kopfschüttelnt umgetauscht.
Seitdem packe ich immer alles aus und sehe es mir genau an.

Zu einer Gerichtsentscheidung Verweise ich auf mein Posting von vor Monaten:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2339802&postcount=169
http://www.stiftung-warentest.de/online/steuern_recht/meldung/1244238/1244238.html
Und das für ein gebrochenes Pedal beim billig Fahrrad vom Discountmarkt. 

Zitat:
...
"Auch völlig unabhängig vom Verschulden hätte er Ersatz leisten müssen. Nach Maßgabe des damals geltenden Produkthaftungsgesetz hatten Hersteller bei auf Produktfehlern beruhenden Verletzungen die Kosten für die Heilbehandlung und bei Minderung der Erwerbsfähigkeit eine Rente zahlen müssen.
...
Oberlandesgericht Oldenburg, Beschluss vom 23. Februar 2005, Aktenzeichen 8 U 301/04"

Völlig unabhängig vom Verschulden!!!
Man beachte!

Dies ganze hin und her mit Gutachten und so hätte man sich sparen können.
Das bestehen auf der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung hätte erstmal gereicht.
Ein Gutachten wäre dann vom Gericht in Auftrag gegeben worden.
Untersucht hätte man das Unglücksrad und nicht ein anders.


----------



## Thomas (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ich bin Ã¼ber das Thema gestolpert und habe mir sÃ¤mtliche 27
Seiten gegeben.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Art der Ã¶ffentlichen
Dauer-Diskussion hier im Forum dem Wunsch von AndrÃ© entgegenkommt,
einen adequaten Ausgleich von Rose zu bekommen.
An AndrÃ©s Stelle wÃ¼rde ich ohne Druckmittel "Monsterthema im Web"
nochmals den direkten Kontakt mit Rose suchen.

Im Thema selbst gibt es zahlreiche Boykottaufrufe gegen Rose. Diese
werden auf MTB-News nicht geduldet und kÃ¶nnen mir als Betreiber im
ungÃ¼nstigen Fall jede Menge Ãrger bringen. Da ich mich jetzt selbst im
Thema Ã¤ussere, schliesse ich es auch direkt, um dort aufzurÃ¤umen und
dadurch MTB-News nicht angreifbar zu machen.


*Update von AndrÃ©:
*_
Hallo allerseits,
nachdem ich ja vor kurzem schonmal erwÃ¤hnt habe, dass ich eine Antwort Roses auf mein Angebot erwarte, moechte ich mich nun ein letztes Mal zu dieser Sache aeussern (vielen Dank an Thomas ). Nach einigen Mails erhielt ich nun heute einen Anruf von Herrn Heckrath-Rose.

 Wir haben uns, nachdem wir uns gegenseitig noch kurz gegenseitig mit Argumenten beworfen haben, darauf geeinigt, dass ich auf Schadenersatz- und Schmerzensgeldforderungen verzichte, das Rad komplett wieder hergerichtet bekomme und wir die ganze Sache damit zum Abschluss bringen, damit beide Seiten nach ueber einem halben Jahr nun endlich wieder ihre Ruhe haben.

Mit diesem letzten Posting moechte ich mich in erster Linie bei alljenen bedanken, die diesen Thread mit fachlichen Postings âam Leben erhaltenâ haben, wenngleich das eigentlich nicht meine Absicht war, denn darauf zielte das Topic nicht ab. Dafuer, dass sich der Thread derart in die Laenge gezogen hat und natuerlich auch von einigen nicht ganz angebrachten Kommentaren durchsetzt ist, moechte ich mich bei der Fa. Rose in aller Form entschuldigen (freiwillige Entscheidung) â und zwar unabhaengig davon, wer nun im Recht war.

Rose wird alle Teile am Fahrrad pruefen und ggf. ersetzen. Da ich nun bereits ein neues Rad aufgebaut habe, werde ich das RedBull-Bike wieder verkaufen. Sollte es Interessenten geben, koennt ihr euch gern per PN melden (wie gesagt, 186km gefahren, keine weiteren Schaeden durch den Sturz). Werde es dazu wohl auch im Forum (Bike-Markt) einstellen. Einfach in naechster Zeit immer mal wegen der Komponenten rainschauen .

Zum Schluss kann ich nun eigentlich nur denen recht geben, die von Anfang an meinten, dass eine friedliche Loesung die beste sei (auch wenn ich sowas nach dem anfaenglichen Briefwechsel eigentlich fuer unmoeglich gehalten haette).

Beste Gruesse und nochmals Danke,
AndrÃ©_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

